# Van Cleef & Arpels: Current Worldwide Prices



## Glamourette

Mods please feel free to delete this Thread if it was already posted, but I made a search with no results. 

I thought it would be really helpful for many of us to have a site where all VCA prices are listed. This will save multiple threads of the same questions created and it would make life a lot more easier to find all prices in one place  For me it is a help because in the whole country here there is no VCA and that makes it easier to find out the prices and to compare. Thanks


----------



## Minda

Frivole 2 motif ring in WG with pave diamond: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800(before tax)


----------



## Glamourette

Thank you Minda.

What about some &#8364; Prices of the popular Alhambra Collection?


----------



## Mininana

aw thanks for opening this thread!! I'm a total VCA newbie and I wanted to know the price of the looooong necklace (I think about 36"??)


has random flowers all around the necklace I think?



so what is the NAME and PRICE?


TIA!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

I think you're thinking of the magic alhambra necklace... I'm not sure what the price of that one is... ladies?

My intel is all CANADIAN for those canuks out there!

The "vintage alhambra" 32 inch long, 20 motif goes for $11,200 Canadian right now at Birks.  The 10 motif is $5600. The 5 motif bracelet is half of that again (it seems to be exactly proportionate to the number of motifs in the necklace!) That's for MOP and Onyx anyway. 

Turquoise 20 motif is $14,600 CND I think? 10 is $6,800 so that should be right. And bracelet would be $3,400 CND

The Socrates 3 flower diamond pendant is $12,300.


----------



## Mininana

Thank you so much *surfergirljen*!!! btw, congrats on ur new tiffany ring, I love it!!!


I never cared to look because the site takes forever to load for me, but I checked and it IS the ALHAMBRA necklace! I never knew it was so pricey though. $10k for a necklace? wow.


----------



## Glamourette

:bump:


----------



## greenstars

hi
i live in france and i have the last V&C catalogue with the prices, i you're interested in a particular piece you can ask


----------



## enelya

greenstars said:


> hi
> i live in france and i have the last V&C catalogue with the prices, i you're interested in a particular piece you can ask


 

Can you please share the prices of the Socrates collection? I'm most interested in the single flower earrings and the necklace.

Thanks in advance


----------



## greenstars

i love this collection too 
i have the single flower ring but i'm planning to sell it to buy some alhambra pieces ^^
here are the prices :

single flower pendant set in white gold w/ diamonds :2700&#8364;
single flower earrings "                        "                " : 4100&#8364;
single flower ring "          "                      "       : 3700&#8364;
flower between the fingers ring (it's the one w/ 4 flowers) " " " : 7400&#8364;


----------



## avedashiva

greenstars said:


> hi
> i live in france and i have the last V&C catalogue with the prices, i you're interested in a particular piece you can ask


 
Hi Greenstars - what is the price of the alhambra 20 motif and the single magic pendant? Thanks!


----------



## greenstars

hi,
the Magic Alhambra pendant set in white gold with white MOP and white gold chain is 2050
Concerning the alhambra 20 motif sorry it is not in the catalogue, but i know it's around 10000, depends if it's onyx, white MOP,...etc


----------



## twigski

The wht + gray MOP & onyx magic 6 motif necklace is US $6350.


----------



## nellquan

greenstars said:


> hi
> i live in france and i have the last V&C catalogue with the prices, i you're interested in a particular piece you can ask


 
Hi,

do u know how much are the vintage alhambra earrings in WG and MOP? Thanks!


----------



## cinderbellas

I heard the prices are going up 20%.    Has anyone else heard that???


----------



## avedashiva

greenstars said:


> hi,
> the Magic Alhambra pendant set in white gold with white MOP and white gold chain is 2050
> Concerning the alhambra 20 motif sorry it is not in the catalogue, but i know it's around 10000, depends if it's onyx, white MOP,...etc


 
Thanks!


----------



## lvpiggy

thought it would be helpful to separate by collection for easier reference - please correct, if i've mis-pasted anything by accident! (^(oo)^)v

*Frivole *

2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800

*Magic Alhambra*

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;
*Vintage Alhambra*

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400
*Socrates*

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364;
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364;
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364;
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364;
*Oiseaux de Paradis / Birds of Paradise*

bird btf ring WG & 2.82ct diamonds: USD 31,900


----------



## themgdinosaur

I'll add to lvpiggy's info 





lvpiggy said:


> thought it would be helpful to separate by collection for easier reference - please correct, if i've mis-pasted anything by accident! (^(oo)^)v
> 
> 
> *Frivole *
> 
> 2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800
> 8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100
> 2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650
> *Perlée*
> 
> Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
> 
> *Magic Alhambra*
> 
> 6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350
> pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050
> *Sweet Alhambra*
> 
> YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480
> *Vintage Alhambra*
> 
> 20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200
> 20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600
> 10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600
> 10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800
> 5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800
> 5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400
> *Socrates*
> 
> 3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300
> 1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700
> 1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100
> 1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700
> 4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400
> *Oiseaux de Paradis / Birds of Paradise*
> 
> bird btf ring WG & 2.82ct diamonds: USD 31,900


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thanks so much for doing this GreenStars and LVPiggy, it is so useful for tons of peope!


----------



## enelya

greenstars said:


> i love this collection too
> i have the single flower ring but i'm planning to sell it to buy some alhambra pieces ^^
> here are the prices :
> 
> single flower pendant set in white gold w/ diamonds :2700
> single flower earrings " " " : 4100
> single flower ring " " " : 3700
> flower between the fingers ring (it's the one w/ 4 flowers) " " " : 7400


 

Thanks  I so want those for my everyday earrings!

And great idea to make the list with everything sorted lvpigg and themgdinosaur.


----------



## Sammyjoe

*Frivole *

2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800

*Magic Alhambra*

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050 / £1950
*Vintage Alhambra*

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400
*Socrates*

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400
*Oiseaux de Paradis / Birds of Paradise*

bird btf ring WG & 2.82ct diamonds: USD 31,900


----------



## lvpiggy

*Frivole *

2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100 
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650 
*Perlée* 

Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780 

*Magic Alhambra* 

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350 
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364; / £1950
*Sweet Alhambra* 

YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480
 
*Vintage Alhambra* 

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600 
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600 
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800 
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800 
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400 
*Socrates* 

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364; 
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364; 
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364; 
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364; 
*Oiseaux de Paradis *

Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900 
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400
*Une Journée à Paris*

Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000


----------



## wintotty

cinderbellas said:


> I heard the prices are going up 20%.    Has anyone else heard that???




Where did you hear about the increase??? Do you know when it's happening??


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anyone know how much and where to buy the sweet alhambra yellow gold white mother of pearl bracelet?


----------



## Candice0985

some of the VCA experts can tell you price, but you can find VCA at their boutiques and at some department stores. I know Neiman Marcus has in store boutiques and counters. You might want to post your VCA questions in the van cleef thread


----------



## cinderbellas

wintotty said:


> Where did you hear about the increase??? Do you know when it's happening??



I heard from my SA at Neiman's.  She didn't know when exactly, but she said everything in the new shipments.  I am buying something currently in stock for the gift card event on the 10th, and that will be pre-increase.  Sorry I don't know more.


----------



## wintotty

cinderbellas said:


> I heard from my SA at Neiman's.  She didn't know when exactly, but she said everything in the new shipments.  I am buying something currently in stock for the gift card event on the 10th, and that will be pre-increase.  Sorry I don't know more.



Thanks!! Last time I asked about the price increase (2 weeks ago) to my NM SA, she didn't know anything about it... I'm getting a ring on the GC event, wanted to wait a while to get 20 motif necklace but I better get it now....20% increase is pretty high. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Bitten

Thank you for contributing to this thread!!! It's so great to have this sort of specific information, esp. for those of us not fortunate enough to be able to visit a VCA store or even a counter in a department store - sad, but am going to Paris later this year and VCA is DEFINITELY on my list of things to do!!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Frivole *

2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100 
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650 
Single motif YG Earrings, PM size: SGD5,150
*Perlée*

Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780 

*Magic Alhambra*

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350 
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364; / £1950
*Sweet Alhambra*

YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480

*Vintage Alhambra*

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600 
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600 
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800 
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800 
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400 
*Socrates*

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364; 
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364; 
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364; 
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364; 
*Oiseaux de Paradis *

Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900 
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400
*Une Journée à Paris*

Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000
*Between-the-Finger Ring*

Lotus Ring - WG with Pave Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD36,000/-


----------



## honeyspice

This thread is great!  
Does anyone know the price for the Sweet Alhambra yellow gold Butterfly/Clover MOP bracelet?


----------



## Glamourette

Thanks for all your help. Greenstars, could you please post the &#8364; prices of the vintage and Sweet alhambra Collection?


----------



## greenstars

unfortunately not all VCA pieces are in the catalogue so sorry if i dont help everyone

Here are few prices : 

Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG  680 

Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 

Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 

Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 

Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 

Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 


Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 

Lotus ring set in WG with diamonds, equipped with a mecanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed) 18 300 

Lotus earrings (small) 9000 

Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers 20 200 


Frivole collection : 

one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 
one flower earrings (small) 8 150
two flowers clip 11 700


----------



## Glamourette

Thank you


----------



## Glamourette

Frivole 

2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100 
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650 
Single motif YG Earrings, PM size: SGD5,150 
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 
one flower earrings (small) 8 150
two flowers clip 11 700 


Perlée 

Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780 

Magic Alhambra 

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350 
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050 / £1950 
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 

Sweet Alhambra 

YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480 
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 

Lucky Alhambra

Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 

Vintage Alhambra 

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600 
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600 
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800 
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800 
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400 
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 


Socrates 

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700 
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100 
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700 
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400 


Oiseaux de Paradis 

Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900 
Birds of Paradise earrings  WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000 
Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900 
Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400 


Une Journée à Paris 

Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000 


Between-the-Finger Ring 

Lotus Ring - WG with Pave Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD36,000/- 
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers 20 200 


Lotus

Lotus ring set in WG with diamonds, equipped with a mecanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed) 18 300 
Lotus earrings (small) 9000 


----------



## Accessorize*me

*Frivole *

2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100 
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650 
Single motif YG Earrings, PM size: SGD5,150 
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 
one flower earrings (small) 8 150
two flowers clip 11 700 


*Perlée* 

Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780 

*Magic Alhambra* 

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350 
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050 / £1950 
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 

*Sweet Alhambra* 

YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480 
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 

*Lucky Alhambra*

Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 

*Vintage Alhambra* 

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600, SGD23,500/- 
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600 
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800 
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800 
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400 
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 


*Socrates* 

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700 
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100 
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700 
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400 


*Oiseaux de Paradis* 

Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850/- 
Birds of Paradise earrings  WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000 
Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900 
Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400 


*Une Journée à Paris* 

Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000 


*Between-the-Finger Ring* 

Lotus Series

Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mecanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers 20 200 
Lotus earrings (small) 9000 

Butterfly

2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Diamonds and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050/-


----------



## vancleef fan

Frivole 

2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100 
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650 
Single motif YG Earrings, PM size: SGD5,150 
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 
one flower earrings (small) 8 150
two flowers clip 11 700 


Perlée 

Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780 

Magic Alhambra 

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350 
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050 / £1950 
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 

Sweet Alhambra 

YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480 
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 

Lucky Alhambra

Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 

Vintage Alhambra 

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600, SGD23,500/- 
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600 
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800 
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800 
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400 
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 


Socrates 

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700 
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100 
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700 
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400 


Oiseaux de Paradis 

Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850/- 
Birds of Paradise earrings  WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000 
Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900 
Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400, WG diamonds Jan 2010  £ 20,700


Une Journée à Paris 

Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000 


Between-the-Finger Ring 

Lotus Series

Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mecanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 , Jan 2010 £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers 20 200 
Lotus earrings (small) 9000 

Butterfly

2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Diamonds and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,0500


----------



## Accessorize*me

I made some mistakes in my previous posts so I updated both lists....


*Frivole* 

2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100 
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650 
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150 
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8 150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11 700&#8364; 


*Perlée *

Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350


*Magic Alhambra *

6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350 
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364; / £1950 
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800&#8364;
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 &#8364;
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 &#8364;
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 &#8364;

*Sweet Alhambra *

YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480 
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 &#8364;
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 &#8364;

*Lucky Alhambra*

Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500/-
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 &#8364;

*Vintage Alhambra *

20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800, SGD14,000
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600, 
20 motif necklace RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600 
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800 
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800 
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400 
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 &#8364;
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 &#8364;


*Socrates *

3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364; 
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364; 
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364; 
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364; 


*Oiseaux de Paradis *

Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850/- 
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000 
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900 
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400, WG diamonds Jan 2010 £ 20,700


*Une Journée à Paris *

Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000 


*Between-the-Finger Ring *

Lotus Series

Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 &#8364; / USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers 20 200 &#8364;
Lotus earrings (small) 9000 &#8364;

Butterfly

2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050/-
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers 20 200 &#8364;
Lotus earrings (small) 9000 &#8364;

Butterfly

2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050/-


----------



## lubird217

You should add, as of today, Neiman Marcus said that the adult size of their sweet collection bracelets:

YG/MOP: $1000
Rose Gold/Carnelian: $1100

Is it at all possible NM prices are different than VCA boutiques? Just curious...


----------



## La Vanguardia

I've added more prices and arranged some items into the respective collections.

*Frivole* 
2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 / Jun '09 CHF 4,150
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100 
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650 
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150 / Jun '09 CHF 3,750
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8 150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11 700&#8364; 


*Perlée *
Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350


*Magic Alhambra *
6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350 
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364; / £1950 
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800&#8364;
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 &#8364;
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 &#8364;
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 &#8364;


*Sweet Alhambra *
YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480 
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 &#8364;
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 &#8364; 
YG MOP clover adult bracelet: Jun '09 EUR 710
YG MOP ID adult bracelet: Jun '09 CHF 1,350


*Lucky Alhambra*
Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500/-
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 &#8364;
YG MOP Butterfly ring: May '09 CHF 2,850


*Vintage Alhambra *
20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800, SGD14,000
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600, 
20 motif necklace RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600 
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800 
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800 
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400 
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 &#8364;
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 &#8364;


*Socrates *
3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 / Feb '10 CHF 11,500
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364; 
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364; 
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364; 
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 10,500


*Oiseaux de Paradis *
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850 / Feb '10 EUR 24,000
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000 
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900 
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400, WG diamonds Jan 2010 £ 20,700
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: Jan '10 CHF 21,000


*Une Journée à Paris *
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000 


*Butterfly*
WG diamond pendant: Jan '10 CHF 12,900 
2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050 / Oct '09 EUR 15,000 / Oct '09 CHF 20,400 


*Lotus*
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 &#8364; / USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 &#8364; / Oct '09 CHF 28,600
Lotus earrings (small): 9000 &#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 12,800
Lotus necklace: Jan '10 CHF 9,850


*Cosmos*
WG small necklace/pendant/brooch: Feb '10 CHF 18,900


*Flowerlace*
Necklace: Jan '10 CHF 19,700


*Miroir des Eaux*
Diamond chain: Feb '10 CHF 7,950


----------



## surfergirljen

Glamourette said:


> Frivole
> 
> 2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800
> 8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100
> 2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650
> Single motif YG Earrings, PM size: SGD5,150
> one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 
> Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 
> one flower earrings (small) 8 150
> two flowers clip 11 700
> 
> 
> Perlée
> 
> Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
> 
> Magic Alhambra
> 
> 6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350
> pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050 / £1950
> Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800
> Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 
> Magic alhambra earrings 4350 
> Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 
> 
> Sweet Alhambra
> 
> YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480
> Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 
> Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 
> 
> Lucky Alhambra
> 
> Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 
> Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 
> Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 
> Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 
> 
> Vintage Alhambra
> 
> 20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200
> 20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600
> 10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600
> 10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800
> 5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800
> 5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400
> Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 
> Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 
> 
> 
> Socrates
> 
> 3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300
> 1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700
> 1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100
> 1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700
> 4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400
> 
> 
> Oiseaux de Paradis
> 
> Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900
> Birds of Paradise earrings  WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000
> Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900
> Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400
> 
> 
> Une Journée à Paris
> 
> Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000
> 
> 
> Between-the-Finger Ring
> 
> Lotus Ring - WG with Pave Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD36,000/-
> Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers 20 200 
> 
> 
> Lotus
> 
> Lotus ring set in WG with diamonds, equipped with a mecanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed) 18 300 
> Lotus earrings (small) 9000 




Hey there! Just bought the 20 motif vintage alhambra turquoise/WG necklace and it's gone up to $15,600 CND.


----------



## sbelle

Ok---I'm not sure where this will go on the price listing...

I just got what the VC&A SA called  

Black Onyx Earrings Super Vintage Alhambra  - USD 3,350


----------



## lanasyogamama

This thread makes me want to win the lotto!


----------



## Bethc

Just an update based on my recent purchase... 

Butterfly
2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: March 2010 - $19.2K


----------



## alhambra

Does anyone know the price of the Alhambra pendant (the modern one) in white gold and MOP - apparently this has been discontinued but one is being sourced for me.  It is no longer on the website (but a YG version has been released) so if anyone knows why this has been discontinued I would be interested to know as the matching bracelet (which I have) is still available!
Also the price of the Vintage Alhambra pendant in yellow gold with MOP - a price comparison would be good to have on these two pieces.  Many thanks in advance x


----------



## tbbbjb

Frivole
2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 / Jun '09 CHF 4,150
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150 / Jun '09 CHF 3,750
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8 150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11 700&#8364;


Perlée
Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
Rose gold Perlée ring: March 2010 USD 500
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350


Magic Alhambra
6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364; / £1950
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800&#8364;
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 &#8364;
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 &#8364;
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 &#8364;


Sweet Alhambra
YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 &#8364;
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 &#8364;
YG MOP clover adult bracelet: Jun '09 EUR 710
YG MOP ID adult bracelet: Jun '09 CHF 1,350


Lucky Alhambra
Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500/-
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 &#8364;
YG MOP Butterfly ring: May '09 CHF 2,850


Vintage Alhambra
20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800, SGD14,000
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600,
20 motif necklace RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 &#8364;
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 &#8364;


Socrates
3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 / Feb '10 CHF 11,500
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364;
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364;
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364;
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 10,500


Oiseaux de Paradis
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850 / Feb '10 EUR 24,000
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400, WG diamonds Jan 2010 £ 20,700
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: Jan '10 CHF 21,000


Une Journée à Paris
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000


Butterfly
WG diamond pendant: Jan '10 CHF 12,900
2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050 / Oct '09 EUR 15,000 / Oct '09 CHF 20,400


Lotus
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 &#8364; / USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 &#8364; / Oct '09 CHF 28,600
Lotus earrings (small): 9000 &#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 12,800
Lotus necklace: Jan '10 CHF 9,850


Cosmos
WG small necklace/pendant/brooch: Feb '10 CHF 18,900


Flowerlace
Necklace: Jan '10 CHF 19,700


Miroir des Eaux
Diamond chain: Feb '10 CHF 7,950 

Fleurette
small 18k yellow earrings: March 2010  USD 11,100
large 18k yellow earrings: March 2010  USD 18,400


----------



## tbbbjb

I was told today to expect a price increase in April anywhere from 5% to 8%.  According to the VCA store that I spoke with today there was no price increase this past year.


----------



## tbbbjb

Frivole
2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 / Jun '09 CHF 4,150
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150 / Jun '09 CHF 3,750
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8 150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11 700&#8364;


Perlée
Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
Rose gold Perlée ring: March 2010 USD 500
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350


Magic Alhambra
6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364; / £1950
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800&#8364;
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 &#8364;
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 &#8364;
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 &#8364;


Sweet Alhambra
YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 &#8364;
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 &#8364;
YG MOP clover adult bracelet: Jun '09 EUR 710
YG MOP ID adult bracelet: Jun '09 CHF 1,350


Lucky Alhambra
Pendant Lucky Alhambra Red Heart 18k yellow March 2010 USD 1,850
Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500/-
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 &#8364;
YG MOP Butterfly ring: May '09 CHF 2,850


Vintage Alhambra
20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800, SGD14,000
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600,
20 motif necklace RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 &#8364;
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 &#8364;

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available): 
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) September 2009
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) September 2009



Socrates
3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 / Feb '10 CHF 11,500
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364;
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364;
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364;
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 10,500


Oiseaux de Paradis
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850 / Feb '10 EUR 24,000
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400, WG diamonds Jan 2010 £ 20,700
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: Jan '10 CHF 21,000


Une Journée à Paris
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000


Butterfly
WG diamond pendant: Jan '10 CHF 12,900
2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050 / Oct '09 EUR 15,000 / Oct '09 CHF 20,400


Lotus
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 &#8364; / USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 &#8364; / Oct '09 CHF 28,600
Lotus earrings (small): 9000 &#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 12,800
Lotus necklace: Jan '10 CHF 9,850


Cosmos
WG small necklace/pendant/brooch: Feb '10 CHF 18,900


Flowerlace
Necklace: Jan '10 CHF 19,700


Miroir des Eaux
Diamond chain: Feb '10 CHF 7,950


Fleurette
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (1.1 carats):  March 2010 USD 11,100
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (1.94 carats): March 2010 USD 18,400  
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (0.55 carats): March 2010 USD 5,850
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (0.97 carats): March 2010 USD 9,450


----------



## Bitten

^^^ Thanks so much for keeping this thread going, it's a great tool for those of us planning purchases this year!


----------



## wintotty

tbbbjb said:


> I was told today to expect a price increase in April anywhere from 5% to 8%.  According to the VCA store that I spoke with today there was no price increase this past year.



Is this for US????? Time to run and get Alhambra bracelet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

I was told about the price increase by the Manager of the South Coast Plaza in California.  So, my information is for the US.  I am not sure about the rest of the world.


----------



## wintotty

tbbbjb said:


> I was told about the price increase by the Manager of the South Coast Plaza in California.  So, my information is for the US.  I am not sure about the rest of the world.




Thank you!!! Did she say when in April it happens?


----------



## sbelle

Could y'all guide on how the updating is supposed to work?  I posted a little while back the price of vintage Alhambra super earrings onyx and yellow gold.  Is the poster supposed to add it to the pricing list?  I didn't do that.

Also I wanted to add the price of a vintage Alhambra 20 motif tigers eye yellow gold necklace - US$11,200


----------



## Sammyjoe

^ copy and paste the whole list, add your pieces and then the next poster will continue. I have added your TE *sbelle*- Congrats!!



*Frivole*
2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 / Jun '09 CHF 4,150
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150 / Jun '09 CHF 3,750
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8 150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11 700&#8364;


*Perlée*
Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
Rose gold Perlée ring: March 2010 USD 500
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350


*Magic Alhambra*
6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364; / £1950
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800&#8364;
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 &#8364;
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 &#8364;
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 &#8364;


*Sweet Alhambra*
YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 &#8364;
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 &#8364;
YG MOP clover adult bracelet: Jun '09 EUR 710
YG MOP ID adult bracelet: Jun '09 CHF 1,350


*Lucky Alhambra*
Pendant Lucky Alhambra Red Heart 18k yellow March 2010 USD 1,850
Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500/-
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 &#8364;
YG MOP Butterfly ring: May '09 CHF 2,850


*Vintage Alhambra*
20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800, SGD14,000
20 motif necklace tigers eye yellow gold necklace - US$11,200
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600,
20 motif necklace RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 &#8364;
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 &#8364;


*Special Edition* Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available): 
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) September 2009
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) September 2009



*Socrates*
3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 / Feb '10 CHF 11,500
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364;
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364;
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364;
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 10,500

*
Oiseaux de Paradis*
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850 / Feb '10 EUR 24,000
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400, WG diamonds Jan 2010 £ 20,700
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: Jan '10 CHF 21,000


*Une Journée à Paris*
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000


*Butterfly*
WG diamond pendant: Jan '10 CHF 12,900
2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050 / Oct '09 EUR 15,000 / Oct '09 CHF 20,400

*
Lotus*
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 &#8364; / USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 &#8364; / Oct '09 CHF 28,600
Lotus earrings (small): 9000 &#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 12,800
Lotus necklace: Jan '10 CHF 9,850

*
Cosmos*
WG small necklace/pendant/brooch: Feb '10 CHF 18,900


*Flowerlace*
Necklace: Jan '10 CHF 19,700


*Miroir des Eaux*
Diamond chain: Feb '10 CHF 7,950

*
Fleurette*
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (1.1 carats): March 2010 USD 11,100
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (1.94 carats): March 2010 USD 18,400 
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (0.55 carats): March 2010 USD 5,850
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (0.97 carats): March 2010 USD 9,450


----------



## sbelle

Thanks *sammyjoe*--I understand now!


----------



## bbk882

Frivole
2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 / Jun '09 CHF 4,150
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150 / Jun '09 CHF 3,750
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8 150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11 700&#8364;


Perlée
Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
Rose gold Perlée ring: March 2010 USD 500
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350


Magic Alhambra
6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364; / £1950/_*USD 2750*_
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800&#8364;, *USD 17,000 (WG W & B MOP & Chalcedony)*
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 &#8364;
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 &#8364;
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 &#8364;


Sweet Alhambra
YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 &#8364;
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 &#8364;
YG MOP clover adult bracelet: Jun '09 EUR 710
YG MOP ID adult bracelet: Jun '09 CHF 1,350


Lucky Alhambra
Pendant Lucky Alhambra Red Heart 18k yellow March 2010 USD 1,850
Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500/-, *4/10 - USD 15,200*
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, *4/10 - USD 4350*
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 &#8364;
YG MOP Butterfly ring: May '09 CHF 2,850


Vintage Alhambra
20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800, SGD14,000
20 motif necklace tigers eye yellow gold necklace - US$11,200
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600,
20 motif necklace RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 &#8364;
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 &#8364;


Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available): 
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) September 2009
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) September 2009



Socrates
3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 / Feb '10 CHF 11,500
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364;
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364;
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364;
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 10,500


Oiseaux de Paradis
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850 / Feb '10 EUR 24,000
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400, WG diamonds Jan 2010 £ 20,700
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: Jan '10 CHF 21,000


Une Journée à Paris
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000


Butterfly
WG diamond pendant: Jan '10 CHF 12,900
2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050 / Oct '09 EUR 15,000 / Oct '09 CHF 20,400


Lotus
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 &#8364; / USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 &#8364; / Oct '09 CHF 28,600
Lotus earrings (small): 9000 &#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 12,800
Lotus necklace: Jan '10 CHF 9,850


Cosmos
WG small necklace/pendant/brooch: Feb '10 CHF 18,900
_*Ring (small, single flower):  4/10, USD 18,200*_


Flowerlace
Necklace: Jan '10 CHF 19,700/*4/10 - USD 18,600*




Miroir des Eaux
Diamond chain: Feb '10 CHF 7,950


Fleurette
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (1.1 carats): March 2010 USD 11,100
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (1.94 carats): March 2010 USD 18,400 
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (0.55 carats): March 2010 USD 5,850
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (0.97 carats): March 2010 USD 9,450
*Five Flourette Necklace: 4/10 - USD $46,000*


----------



## honeyspice

Anyone has an idea of the price for the mini Alhambra (pierced?) earrings?  

I checked out the sweet alhambra bracelet that I think would be kinda cute for a everyday bracelet, but now I think the mini earrings are kinda cute too! Are the mini clover studs from the Sweet Alhambra collection as well? Sorry for my ignorance! 
Thanks!


----------



## bags to die for

The mini Alhambra earrings was $1734 (including tax from NYC in 2009).

Anyone know the price of the 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace in YG? 

Is it around US$10,000?

Thank you


----------



## invenio

in singapore the mini alhambra earrings are around SGD 2200 (USD 1580)


----------



## bbk882

bags to die for said:


> The mini Alhambra earrings was $1734 (including tax from NYC in 2009).
> 
> Anyone know the price of the 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace in YG?
> 
> Is it around US$10,000?
> 
> Thank you


 
The price will vary slightly depends on the stone. The MOP 20-motif in both yellow & white gold is USD $9,800.


----------



## bbk882

honeyspice said:


> Anyone has an idea of the price for the mini Alhambra (pierced?) earrings?
> 
> I checked out the sweet alhambra bracelet that I think would be kinda cute for a everyday bracelet, but now I think the mini earrings are kinda cute too! Are the mini clover studs from the Sweet Alhambra collection as well? Sorry for my ignorance!
> Thanks!


 


invenio said:


> in singapore the mini alhambra earrings are around SGD 2200 (USD 1580)


 
FYI - the price for Sweet Alhambra Turquiose Butterfly earrings in white gold is USD $2,000.


----------



## bags to die for

Thanks bbk882.


----------



## bbk882

bags to die for said:


> Thanks bbk882.


 
You're welcome


----------



## classicsgirl

Can anybody please tell me the price for the onyx and YG butterfly pendant with the diamond in the middle? Does anyone have info on this? Many thanks!


----------



## theprovocateur

Does anyone know the prices of VCA Une journee in Paris "Romance a Paris" pendant?
I'm talking about this one:


----------



## sbelle

bags to die for said:


> Anyone know the price of the 20 motif vintage alhambra necklace in YG?





bbk882 said:


> The price will vary slightly depends on the stone. The MOP 20-motif in both yellow & white gold is USD $9,800.




For the onyx/yg is $9,800.  The tiger's eye/yg is $11,200.


----------



## waternfish

theprovocateur said:


> Does anyone know the prices of VCA Une journee in Paris "Romance a Paris" pendant?
> I'm talking about this one:



googled and found the following info:

Mercredi à Paris 

Sautoir: HKD 108,000

Bracelet: HKD 43,100

Pendant: HKD 26,100  (this one i got for GBP2400)

Romance à Paris 

Sautoir: HKD 91,000

Bracelet: HKD 40,900

Pendant: HKD 23,900


----------



## AmberLeBon

Using iPhone so can't easily copy paste but Cosmos ring small is 14,690 euros


----------



## AmberLeBon

Cosmos earrings small 19662 euros
matching necklace/pin 1673 euros


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ There must be a typo in your price for the Cosmos necklace/pin because that definitely does not cost 1673 Euros. When I tried it on last time, it was already almost 13,500 Euros with the exchange rate.


----------



## lvpiggy

_don't mind me! just a little housekeeping/consolidation - pardon the little piggy's dust!_ (^(oo)^)v

Frivole
2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 / Jun '09 CHF 4,150
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150 / Jun '09 CHF 3,750
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 
one flower earrings (small) 8 150
two flowers clip 11 700


Perlée
Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
Rose gold Perlée ring: March 2010 USD 500
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350


Magic Alhambra
6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050 / £1950/USD 2750
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800, USD 17,000 (WG W & B MOP & Chalcedony)
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 


Sweet Alhambra
YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 
YG MOP clover adult bracelet: Jun '09 EUR 710
YG MOP ID adult bracelet: Jun '09 CHF 1,350
*WG turquoise Butterfly earrings: USD $2,000*


Lucky Alhambra
Pendant Lucky Alhambra Red Heart 18k yellow March 2010 USD 1,850
Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500/-, 4/10 - USD 15,200
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , 4/10 - USD 4350
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 
YG MOP Butterfly ring: May '09 CHF 2,850


Vintage Alhambra
20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800, SGD14,000
20 motif necklace tigers eye yellow gold necklace - US$11,200
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600,
20 motif necklace RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
*20 motif necklace MOP yellow gold: USD $9,800*
*20 motif necklace MOP white gold: USD $9,800*
10 motif necklace MOP & Onyx: CND5600
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800
5 motif bracelet MOP & Onyx: CND2800
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 


Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available): 
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) September 2009
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) September 2009



Socrates
3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 / Feb '10 CHF 11,500
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400 / Feb '10 CHF 10,500


Oiseaux de Paradis
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850 / Feb '10 EUR 24,000
Birds of Paradise earrings  WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000
Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900
Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400, WG diamonds Jan 2010 £ 20,700
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: Jan '10 CHF 21,000


Une Journée à Paris
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000
*Mercredi à Paris Sautoir: HKD 108,000
Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100
Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400)
Romance à Paris Sautoir: HKD 91,000
Romance à Paris Bracelet: HKD 40,900
Romance à Paris Pendant: HKD 23,900*


Butterfly
WG diamond pendant: Jan '10 CHF 12,900
2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050 / Oct '09 EUR 15,000 / Oct '09 CHF 20,400


Lotus
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300  / USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200  / Oct '09 CHF 28,600
Lotus earrings (small): 9000  / Feb '10 CHF 12,800
Lotus necklace: Jan '10 CHF 9,850


Cosmos
WG small necklace/pendant/brooch: Feb '10 CHF 18,900
Ring (small, single flower): 4/10, USD 18,200; *May '10, EUR14,690*
*Earrings (small): EUR 19,662*


Flowerlace
Necklace: Jan '10 CHF 19,700/4/10 - USD 18,600




Miroir des Eaux
Diamond chain: Feb '10 CHF 7,950


Fleurette
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (1.1 carats): March 2010 USD 11,100
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (1.94 carats): March 2010 USD 18,400 
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (0.55 carats): March 2010 USD 5,850
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (0.97 carats): March 2010 USD 9,450
Five Flourette Necklace: 4/10 - USD $46,000


----------



## Sammyjoe

Thank you LVPiggy  I was thinking about doing it as well


----------



## ticachu

anyone know prices for vintage alhambra MOP mini and regular size ear clips?


----------



## *emma*

^^ The minis are 16xx usd and the regular are 27xx usd. I purchased both but returned the minis because I found them too small for me. They are about 1/3 the size of the regular.


----------



## tbbbjb

Frivole
2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 / Jun '09 CHF 4,150
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150 / Jun '09 CHF 3,750
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8 150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11 700&#8364;


Perlée
Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
Rose gold Perlée ring: March 2010 USD 500
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350


Magic Alhambra
6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364; / £1950/USD 2750
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800&#8364;, USD 17,000 (WG W & B MOP & Chalcedony)
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 &#8364;
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 &#8364;
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 &#8364;

Modern Alhambra
YG necklace with Onyx 14 motifs: $12,200 June 2010
WG necklace with grey mop 9 motifs: $8,150 June 2010
YG necklace with gold 9 motifs: $8,950 June 2010
WG bracelet with grey mop 4 motifs: $4,150 June 2010
YG bracelet with Onyx 4 motifs: $4,150 June 2010
YG bracelet with gold 4 motifs: $4,500 June 2010
WG pendant with grey mop: $2,250 June 2010
YG pendant with Onyx: $2,250 June 2010
YG pendant with gold: $2,400 June 2010
WG with grey mop earclips: $4,900 June 2010
YG with Onyx earclips: $4,900 June 2010
YG with gold earclips: $5,510 June 2010
YG with gold earstuds: $2,350 June 2010
YG with Onyx ring: $2,900 June 2010


Sweet Alhambra
YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480
Sweet alhambra pendant in MOP and YG 750 &#8364;
Sweet alhambra bracelet in MOP an YG 680 &#8364;
YG MOP clover adult bracelet: Jun '09 EUR 710
YG MOP ID adult bracelet: Jun '09 CHF 1,350
WG turquoise Butterfly earrings: USD $2,000


Lucky Alhambra
Pendant Lucky Alhambra Red Heart 18k yellow March 2010 USD 1,850
Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500/-, 4/10 - USD 15,200
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, 4/10 - USD 4350
Lucky alhambra butterfly pendant in YG with white MOP and yellow gold 1450 &#8364;
YG MOP Butterfly ring: May '09 CHF 2,850


Vintage Alhambra
20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800, SGD14,000
20 motif necklace tigers eye yellow gold necklace - US$11,200
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600,
20 motif necklace RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
20 motif necklace YG with Carnelian: $11,200 June 2010
20 motif necklace MOP yellow gold: USD $9,800
20 motif necklace MOP white gold: USD $9,800
20 motif necklace yellow gold: USD $9,600 June 2010
10 motif necklace MOP or Onyx: CND5600, USD $4,900 June 2010
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800
10 motif necklace yellow gold: USD $4,800 June 2010
10 motif necklace with Carnelian YG: $5,600 June 2010
5 motif bracelet MOP or Onyx: CND2800, USD $2,450 June 2010
5 motif bracelet YG with Carnelian: $2,800 June 2010
5 motif bracelet YG: $2,400 June 2010
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400
YG with mop pendant: $1,150 June 2010
YG with mop pendant and chain: $1,600 June 2010
YG with Carnelian pendant: $1,700 June 2010
YG with yellow gold pendant: $1,550 June 2010
YG with mop super earclips: $3,350 June 2010
YG with yellow gold super earclips: $3,200 June 2010
YG with yellow gold earclips: $2,600 June 2010
YG with mop earclips: $2,750 June 2010
YG with Carnelian earclips: $2,900 June 2010
WG with mop earstuds: $1,600 June 2010
YG with mop large charm: $1,350 June 2010
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 &#8364;
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 &#8364;
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 June 2010
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 June 2010
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 June 2010
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 June 2010


Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) September 2009
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) September 2009



Socrates
3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 / Feb '10 CHF 11,500
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364;
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364;
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364;
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 10,500


Oiseaux de Paradis
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850 / Feb '10 EUR 24,000
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400, WG diamonds Jan 2010 £ 20,700
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: Jan '10 CHF 21,000


Une Journée à Paris
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000
Mercredi à Paris Sautoir: HKD 108,000
Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100
Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400)
Romance à Paris Sautoir: HKD 91,000
Romance à Paris Bracelet: HKD 40,900
Romance à Paris Pendant: HKD 23,900


Butterfly
WG diamond pendant: Jan '10 CHF 12,900
2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050 / Oct '09 EUR 15,000 / Oct '09 CHF 20,400


Lotus
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 &#8364; / USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 &#8364; / Oct '09 CHF 28,600
Lotus earrings (small): 9000 &#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 12,800
Lotus necklace: Jan '10 CHF 9,850


Cosmos
WG small necklace/pendant/brooch: Feb '10 CHF 18,900
Ring (small, single flower): 4/10, USD 18,200; May '10, EUR14,690
Earrings (small): EUR 19,662


Flowerlace
Necklace: Jan '10 CHF 19,700/4/10 - USD 18,600




Miroir des Eaux
Diamond chain: Feb '10 CHF 7,950


Fleurette
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (1.1 carats): March 2010 USD 11,100
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (1.94 carats): March 2010 USD 18,400
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (0.55 carats): March 2010 USD 5,850
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (0.97 carats): March 2010 USD 9,450
Five Flourette Necklace: 4/10 - USD $46,000


----------



## tbbbjb

Frivole
2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 / Jun '09 CHF 4,150
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150 / Jun '09 CHF 3,750
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8 150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11 700&#8364;


Perlée
Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780
Rose gold Perlée ring: March 2010 USD 500
Perlee large WG band with diamonds is USD10,350


Magic Alhambra
6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364; / £1950/USD 2750
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800&#8364;, USD 17,000 (WG W & B MOP & Chalcedony)
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 &#8364;
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 &#8364;
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 &#8364;

Modern Alhambra
YG necklace with Onyx 14 motifs: $12,200 June 2010
WG necklace with grey mop 9 motifs: $8,150 June 2010
YG necklace with gold 9 motifs: $8,950 June 2010
WG bracelet with grey mop 4 motifs: $4,150 June 2010
YG bracelet with Onyx 4 motifs: $4,150 June 2010
YG bracelet with gold 4 motifs: $4,500 June 2010
WG pendant with grey mop: $2,250 June 2010
YG pendant with Onyx: $2,250 June 2010
YG pendant with gold: $2,400 June 2010
WG with grey mop earclips: $4,900 June 2010
YG with Onyx earclips: $4,900 June 2010
YG with gold earclips: $5,510 June 2010
YG with gold earstuds: $2,350 June 2010
YG with Onyx ring: $2,900 June 2010


Sweet Alhambra
YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480
pendant in MOP and YG 750 &#8364;
bracelet in MOP an YG 680 &#8364;
YG Sweet butterfly pendant in MOP: $1000 June 2010
YG MOP clover adult bracelet: Jun '09 EUR 710
YG MOP ID adult bracelet: Jun '09 CHF 1,350
WG turquoise Butterfly earrings: USD $2,000


Lucky Alhambra
Pendant Lucky Alhambra Red Heart 18k yellow March 2010 USD 1,850
Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500/-, 4/10 - USD 15,200
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, 4/10 - USD 4350
YG Butterfly pendant in MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 June 2010
YG Butterfly pendant in Cornelian: $2500 June 2010
YG Star pendant in MOP: $1600 June 2010
YG Heart pendant in Cornelian: $1850 June 2010
YG MOP Butterfly ring: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 June 2010


Vintage Alhambra
20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800, SGD14,000
20 motif necklace tigers eye yellow gold necklace - US$11,200
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600,
20 motif necklace RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
20 motif necklace YG with Carnelian: $11,200 June 2010
20 motif necklace MOP yellow gold: USD $9,800
20 motif necklace MOP white gold: USD $9,800
20 motif necklace yellow gold: USD $9,600 June 2010
10 motif necklace MOP or Onyx: CND5600, USD $4,900 June 2010
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800
10 motif necklace yellow gold: USD $4,800 June 2010
10 motif necklace with Carnelian YG: $5,600 June 2010
5 motif bracelet MOP or Onyx: CND2800, USD $2,450 June 2010
5 motif bracelet YG with Carnelian: $2,800 June 2010
5 motif bracelet YG: $2,400 June 2010
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400
YG with mop pendant: $1,150 June 2010
YG with mop pendant and chain: $1,600 June 2010
YG with Carnelian pendant: $1,700 June 2010
YG with yellow gold pendant: $1,550 June 2010
YG with mop super earclips: $3,350 June 2010
YG with yellow gold super earclips: $3,200 June 2010
YG with yellow gold earclips: $2,600 June 2010
YG with mop earclips: $2,750 June 2010
YG with Carnelian earclips: $2,900 June 2010
WG with mop earstuds: $1,600 June 2010
YG with mop large charm: $1,350 June 2010
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 &#8364;
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 &#8364;
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 June 2010
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 June 2010
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 June 2010
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 June 2010


Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) September 2009
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) September 2009



Socrates
3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 / Feb '10 CHF 11,500
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364;
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364;
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364;
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 10,500


Oiseaux de Paradis
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850 / Feb '10 EUR 24,000
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400, WG diamonds Jan 2010 £ 20,700
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: Jan '10 CHF 21,000


Une Journée à Paris
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000
Mercredi à Paris Sautoir: HKD 108,000
Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100
Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400)
Romance à Paris Sautoir: HKD 91,000
Romance à Paris Bracelet: HKD 40,900
Romance à Paris Pendant: HKD 23,900


Butterfly
WG diamond pendant: Jan '10 CHF 12,900
2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050 / Oct '09 EUR 15,000 / Oct '09 CHF 20,400


Lotus
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 &#8364; / USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 &#8364; / Oct '09 CHF 28,600
Lotus earrings (small): 9000 &#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 12,800
Lotus necklace: Jan '10 CHF 9,850


Cosmos
WG small necklace/pendant/brooch: Feb '10 CHF 18,900
Ring (small, single flower): 4/10, USD 18,200; May '10, EUR14,690
Earrings (small): EUR 19,662


Flowerlace
Necklace: Jan '10 CHF 19,700/4/10 - USD 18,600




Miroir des Eaux
Diamond chain: Feb '10 CHF 7,950


Fleurette
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (1.1 carats): March 2010 USD 11,100
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (1.94 carats): March 2010 USD 18,400
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (0.55 carats): March 2010 USD 5,850
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (0.97 carats): March 2010 USD 9,450
Five Flourette Necklace: 4/10 - USD $46,000


----------



## AntiqueShopper

How much is a single clover mop pendant in the united states?


----------



## tbbbjb

AntiqueShopper said:


> How much is a single clover mop pendant in the united states?



I posted those prices today.  If you are thinking of the vintage alhambra:
YG with mop pendant: $1,150 June 2010 (This one has smooth edges)
YG with mop pendant and chain: $1,600 June 2010 (This one has the beaded edges)

I also posted some for the modern.  Please check the thread, if the one you want is not there pm and I will try my best to get it for you.


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anyone know the current UK price of the YG & white MOP sweet alhambra clover bracelet and matching necklace? thank you


----------



## kat99

Does anybody know the current UK pricing for Vintage alhambra? Thank you!


----------



## Glamourette

I would love to know the &#8364; prices of the Alhambra Vintage YG MOP 5-Motif Bracelet, 10 and 20 Motif Necklace ...


----------



## westiepup

Glamourette said:


> I would love to know the  prices of the Alhambra Vintage YG MOP 5-Motif Bracelet, 10 and 20 Motif Necklace ...



I just bought Vintage Alhambra WG MOP 10 Motif Necklace in Paris and it was 4,000.  I assume YG is the same or close?  The 20 motif was 7,950.  I was also told prices would go up in July.  The increase was to have been in May but they put in a new computer system and were waiting for it to be fully operational before making changes.  VCA in London too said the price adjustment would be in July/August, so it is imminent!


----------



## fendibbag

westiepup said:


> I just bought Vintage Alhambra WG MOP 10 Motif Necklace in Paris and it was 4,000.  I assume YG is the same or close?  The 20 motif was 7,950.  I was also told prices would go up in July.  The increase was to have been in May but they put in a new computer system and were waiting for it to be fully operational before making changes.  VCA in London too said the price adjustment would be in July/August, so it is imminent!



I am very interested in the Euro prices for the 10 motif as well  I was wondering if the 4000Euro was before or after the tax refund? 
Thank you!!!


----------



## westiepup

Both prices include VAT.  The refund is 12%, so the final price is 3,520Euro. HTH.


----------



## fendibbag

westiepup said:


> Both prices include VAT.  The refund is 12%, so the final price is 3,520Euro. HTH.



Thank you so much *Westiepup*!!!


----------



## pianoblue

http://www.la-story.com/upload/2008/09/_jessica_alba_hits_new_york_fashion_week_for_narci/VCA-Socrate-earrings-in-Whi.jpgHello Ladies,
Please help.
i need the price of 
socrate  3 flower( motif) in white gold , price inEURO
thank you so much.
is there going to be a price hike soon in France?


----------



## Bitten

Nooooo! No price increase!!!! I'm not going to be in Paris until September!!!!


----------



## pianoblue

called paris, 
they said it will be a price hike in summer. around 10% 
they SA said, you can pay first o lock the price. and you can pick it when you are at paris.
good luck.


----------



## Bitten

^^^Wow, really! Thank you *pianoblue*, I haven't checked this thread in a while!

The thing is, I don't think I can settle on a piece before I see them - I'm in Australia and there isn't a VCA boutique in the entire country - sad!


----------



## Sammyjoe

:bump:

Hopefully new prices will trickle in.


----------



## themgdinosaur

*Frivole*
2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 / Jun '09 CHF 4,150
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650, Jul 10 SGD 5,740
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150 / Jun '09 CHF 3,750
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 
one flower earrings (small) 8 150
two flowers clip 11 700


*Perlée*
Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780, March 2010 USD 500
Perlee large WG band with diamonds: USD10,350


*Magic Alhambra*
6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050 / £1950/USD 2750
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800, USD 17,000 (WG W & B MOP & Chalcedony)
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 

*Modern Alhambra*
YG necklace with Onyx 14 motifs: $12,200 June 2010
WG necklace with grey mop 9 motifs: $8,150 June 2010
YG necklace with gold 9 motifs: $8,950 June 2010
WG bracelet with grey mop 4 motifs: $4,150 June 2010
YG bracelet with Onyx 4 motifs: $4,150 June 2010
YG bracelet with gold 4 motifs: $4,500 June 2010
WG pendant with grey mop: $2,250 June 2010
YG pendant with Onyx: $2,250 June 2010
YG pendant with gold: $2,400 June 2010
WG with grey mop earclips: $4,900 June 2010
YG with Onyx earclips: $4,900 June 2010
YG with gold earclips: $5,510 June 2010
YG with gold earstuds: $2,350 June 2010
YG with Onyx ring: $2,900 June 2010


*Sweet Alhambra*
YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480
pendant in MOP and YG 750 
bracelet in MOP an YG 680 
YG Sweet butterfly pendant in MOP: $1000 June 2010
YG MOP clover adult bracelet: Jun '09 EUR 710
YG MOP ID adult bracelet: Jun '09 CHF 1,350, Jul '10 SGD 1840
WG turquoise Butterfly earrings: USD $2,000


*Lucky Alhambra*
Pendant Lucky Alhambra Red Heart 18k yellow March 2010 USD 1,850
Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500/-, 4/10 - USD 15,200
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , 4/10 - USD 4350
YG Butterfly pendant in MOP: 1450 , $1950 June 2010
YG Butterfly pendant in Cornelian: $2500 June 2010
YG Star pendant in MOP: $1600 June 2010
YG Heart pendant in Cornelian: $1850 June 2010
YG MOP Butterfly ring: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 June 2010


*Vintage Alhambra*
20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800, SGD14,000
20 motif necklace tigers eye yellow gold necklace - US$11,200
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600,
20 motif necklace RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
20 motif necklace YG with Carnelian: $11,200 June 2010
20 motif necklace MOP yellow gold: USD $9,800
20 motif necklace MOP white gold: USD $9,800
20 motif necklace yellow gold: USD $9,600 June 2010
10 motif necklace MOP or Onyx: CND5600, USD $4,900 June 2010
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800
10 motif necklace yellow gold: USD $4,800 June 2010
10 motif necklace with Carnelian YG: $5,600 June 2010
5 motif bracelet MOP or Onyx: CND2800, USD $2,450 June 2010
5 motif bracelet YG with Carnelian: $2,800 June 2010
5 motif bracelet YG: $2,400 June 2010
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400
YG with mop pendant: $1,150 June 2010
YG with mop pendant and chain: $1,600 June 2010
YG with Carnelian pendant: $1,700 June 2010
YG with yellow gold pendant: $1,550 June 2010
YG with mop super earclips: $3,350 June 2010
YG with yellow gold super earclips: $3,200 June 2010
YG with yellow gold earclips: $2,600 June 2010
YG with mop earclips: $2,750 June 2010
YG with Carnelian earclips: $2,900 June 2010
WG with mop earstuds: $1,600 June 2010
YG with mop large charm: $1,350 June 2010
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 June 2010
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 June 2010
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 June 2010
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 June 2010


Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) September 2009
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) September 2009



*Socrates*
3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 / Feb '10 CHF 11,500
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400 / Feb '10 CHF 10,500


*Oiseaux de Paradis*
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850 / Feb '10 EUR 24,000
Birds of Paradise earrings  WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000
Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900
Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400, WG diamonds Jan 2010 £ 20,700
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: Jan '10 CHF 21,000


*Une Journée à Paris*
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000
Mercredi à Paris Sautoir: HKD 108,000
Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100
Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400)
Romance à Paris Sautoir: HKD 91,000
Romance à Paris Bracelet: HKD 40,900
Romance à Paris Pendant: HKD 23,900


*Butterfly*
WG diamond pendant: Jan '10 CHF 12,900
2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050 / Oct '09 EUR 15,000 / Oct '09 CHF 20,400


*Lotus*
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300  / USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200  / Oct '09 CHF 28,600
Lotus earrings (small): 9000  / Feb '10 CHF 12,800
Lotus necklace: Jan '10 CHF 9,850


*Cosmos*
WG small necklace/pendant/brooch: Feb '10 CHF 18,900
Ring (small, single flower): 4/10, USD 18,200; May '10, EUR14,690
Earrings (small): EUR 19,662


*Flowerlace*
Necklace: Jan '10 CHF 19,700/4/10 - USD 18,600




*Miroir des Eaux*
Diamond chain: Feb '10 CHF 7,950


*Fleurette*
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (1.1 carats): March 2010 USD 11,100
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (1.94 carats): March 2010 USD 18,400
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (0.55 carats): March 2010 USD 5,850
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (0.97 carats): March 2010 USD 9,450
Five Flourette Necklace: 4/10 - USD $46,000


----------



## lemontart

Per my SA at NM the 5 motifs vintage YG/WG MOP bracelet is $2,600 after the price increase.


----------



## heavenly

Does anyone know what's the price of the YG 10 motif MOP necklace in London?

I'll be there in the last week of August....will the price increase have taken place then?


----------



## mimi23

*Anyone know the price(s) of the VCA Rose de Noel earclips? I know the prices differ depending on material. Am I right?*


----------



## francisD

any ideas how much these earrings cost? 

TIA!


----------



## pluiee

*Frivole*
2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 / Jun '09 CHF 4,150
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650, Jul 10 SGD 5,740
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150 / Jun '09 CHF 3,750 / Aug 10 GBP 2,500
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 
one flower earrings (small) 8 150
two flowers clip 11 700


*Perlée*
Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780, March 2010 USD 500
Perlee large WG band with diamonds: USD10,350


*Magic Alhambra*
6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050 / £1950/USD 2750
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800, USD 17,000 (WG W & B MOP & Chalcedony)
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 

*Modern Alhambra*
YG necklace with Onyx 14 motifs: $12,200 June 2010
WG necklace with grey mop 9 motifs: $8,150 June 2010
YG necklace with gold 9 motifs: $8,950 June 2010
WG bracelet with grey mop 4 motifs: $4,150 June 2010
YG bracelet with Onyx 4 motifs: $4,150 June 2010
YG bracelet with gold 4 motifs: $4,500 June 2010
WG pendant with grey mop: $2,250 June 2010
YG pendant with Onyx: $2,250 June 2010
YG pendant with gold: $2,400 June 2010
WG with grey mop earclips: $4,900 June 2010
YG with Onyx earclips: $4,900 June 2010
YG with gold earclips: $5,510 June 2010
YG with gold earstuds: $2,350 June 2010
YG with Onyx ring: $2,900 June 2010


*Sweet Alhambra*
YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480
pendant in MOP and YG 750 
bracelet in MOP an YG 680 
YG Sweet butterfly pendant in MOP: $1000 June 2010
YG MOP clover adult bracelet: Jun '09 EUR 710
YG MOP ID adult bracelet: Jun '09 CHF 1,350, Jul '10 SGD 1840
WG turquoise Butterfly earrings: USD $2,000


*Lucky Alhambra*
Pendant Lucky Alhambra Red Heart 18k yellow March 2010 USD 1,850
Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500/-, 4/10 - USD 15,200
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , 4/10 - USD 4350
YG Butterfly pendant in MOP: 1450 , $1950 June 2010
YG Butterfly pendant in Cornelian: $2500 June 2010
YG Star pendant in MOP: $1600 June 2010
YG Heart pendant in Cornelian: $1850 June 2010
YG MOP Butterfly ring: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 June 2010


*Vintage Alhambra*
20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800, SGD14,000
20 motif necklace tigers eye yellow gold necklace - US$11,200
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600,
20 motif necklace RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
20 motif necklace YG with Carnelian: $11,200 June 2010
20 motif necklace MOP yellow gold: USD $9,800
20 motif necklace MOP white gold: USD $9,800
20 motif necklace yellow gold: USD $9,600 June 2010
10 motif necklace MOP or Onyx: CND5600, USD $4,900 June 2010
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800
10 motif necklace yellow gold: USD $4,800 June 2010
10 motif necklace with Carnelian YG: $5,600 June 2010
5 motif bracelet MOP or Onyx: CND2800, USD $2,450 June 2010
5 motif bracelet YG with Carnelian: $2,800 June 2010
5 motif bracelet YG: $2,400 June 2010
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400
YG with mop pendant: $1,150 June 2010
YG with mop pendant and chain: $1,600 June 2010
YG with Carnelian pendant: $1,700 June 2010
YG with yellow gold pendant: $1,550 June 2010
YG with mop super earclips: $3,350 June 2010
YG with yellow gold super earclips: $3,200 June 2010
YG with yellow gold earclips: $2,600 June 2010
YG with mop earclips: $2,750 June 2010
YG with Carnelian earclips: $2,900 June 2010
WG with mop earstuds: $1,600 June 2010
YG with mop large charm: $1,350 June 2010
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 June 2010
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 June 2010
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 June 2010
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 June 2010


Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) September 2009
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) September 2009



*Socrates*
3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 / Feb '10 CHF 11,500
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400 / Feb '10 CHF 10,500 / Aug 10 GBP 6,850


*Oiseaux de Paradis*
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850 / Feb '10 EUR 24,000
Birds of Paradise earrings  WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000
Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900
Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400, WG diamonds Jan 2010 £ 20,700
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: Jan '10 CHF 21,000


*Une Journée à Paris*
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000
Mercredi à Paris Sautoir: HKD 108,000
Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100
Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400)
Romance à Paris Sautoir: HKD 91,000
Romance à Paris Bracelet: HKD 40,900
Romance à Paris Pendant: HKD 23,900


*Butterfly*
WG diamond pendant: Jan '10 CHF 12,900
2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050 / Oct '09 EUR 15,000 / Oct '09 CHF 20,400


*Lotus*
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300  / USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200  / Oct '09 CHF 28,600
Lotus earrings (small): 9000  / Feb '10 CHF 12,800
Lotus necklace: Jan '10 CHF 9,850


*Cosmos*
WG small necklace/pendant/brooch: Feb '10 CHF 18,900
Ring (small, single flower): 4/10, USD 18,200; May '10, EUR14,690
Earrings (small): EUR 19,662


*Flowerlace*
Necklace: Jan '10 CHF 19,700/4/10 - USD 18,600




*Miroir des Eaux*
Diamond chain: Feb '10 CHF 7,950


*Fleurette*
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (1.1 carats): March 2010 USD 11,100
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (1.94 carats): March 2010 USD 18,400
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (0.55 carats): March 2010 USD 5,850
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (0.97 carats): March 2010 USD 9,450
Five Flourette Necklace: 4/10 - USD $46,000[/QUOTE]


----------



## silly.hilly

Van Cleef & Arpels Hong Kong is having a price increase on 1st Sept. They say the average increment is HKD1000 on each item.


----------



## LZ130

Can anyone tell me if the 2009 Christmas special edition, pendant in WG and MOP with a diamond in the middle, is still possible to find and at what price? Thanks


----------



## G&Smommy

Does anyone know the price of the Noeuds ring?  This is the bow ring and I think it comes in all white diamonds, white and yellow diamonds, and white diamonds in white and rose gold.  

This thread is killing me, my wish list keeps growing and growing.  Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## lunechan

I have just bought yellow gold bracelet (all in yellow gold) in Paris, and I think all the price was increased. The bracelet was 2100 euro.
I post what I remember...Vintage Alhambra ring with a diamond was 1900 euro, vintage Alhambra bracelet with onyx and MOP was 2200 euro. Between ring (flower and butterfly) was 3900 euro.  
Was it almost 20% increase??


----------



## sinberg

I just bought a Magic bracelet in white gold with MOP and chalcedony it was SGD 6860. I love it!


----------



## Bella111

Guysss how much are alhambra earrings the clover tinyyy ones ?? (mop)


----------



## twigski

vintage alhambra single motif white mop necklace US$1750.00 as of Sep 2010


----------



## chchcat

Just bought a vintage Alhambra MOP ring with a diamond cost $2,250 today


----------



## Bri 333

Does anyone know if the 5 motif Vintage Alhambra YG Onyx is still $2450? Or did it go up with the August 1st price increase?


----------



## *emma*

^^ not sure; but I think it might be $2600 now cos the 10 motif is $5200


----------



## sbelle

*I updated this for current prices of YG Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 10 motif and 20 motif (after increase)*


*Frivole*
2 motif ring WG with pave diamonds: Dec 09 HKD115,000, Dec 09 USD15,800 / Jun '09 CHF 4,150
8 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 9,650, Jan 10 HKD 48,100
2 motif ring YG: Jan 10 SGD 5,650, Jul 10 SGD 5,740
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150 / Jun '09 CHF 3,750 / Aug 10 GBP 2,500
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
Nine flowers long necklace 35 300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8 150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11 700&#8364;


*Perlée*
Rose gold Perlée ring: Jan 2010 HKD3,780, March 2010 USD 500
Perlee large WG band with diamonds: USD10,350


*Magic Alhambra*
6 motif necklace- white & gray MOP & onyx: USD6350
pendant - WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364; / £1950/USD 2750
Magic alhambra long necklace (16 motifs) 12 800&#8364;, USD 17,000 (WG W & B MOP & Chalcedony)
Magic alhambra bracelet 3400 &#8364;
Magic alhambra earrings 4350 &#8364;
Magic alhambra ring, to be worn between the fingers 3250 &#8364;

*Modern Alhambra*
YG necklace with Onyx 14 motifs: $12,200 June 2010
WG necklace with grey mop 9 motifs: $8,150 June 2010
YG necklace with gold 9 motifs: $8,950 June 2010
WG bracelet with grey mop 4 motifs: $4,150 June 2010
YG bracelet with Onyx 4 motifs: $4,150 June 2010
YG bracelet with gold 4 motifs: $4,500 June 2010
WG pendant with grey mop: $2,250 June 2010
YG pendant with Onyx: $2,250 June 2010
YG pendant with gold: $2,400 June 2010
WG with grey mop earclips: $4,900 June 2010
YG with Onyx earclips: $4,900 June 2010
YG with gold earclips: $5,510 June 2010
YG with gold earstuds: $2,350 June 2010
YG with Onyx ring: $2,900 June 2010


*Sweet Alhambra*
YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): SGD1,480
pendant in MOP and YG 750 &#8364;
bracelet in MOP an YG 680 &#8364;
YG Sweet butterfly pendant in MOP: $1000 June 2010
YG MOP clover adult bracelet: Jun '09 EUR 710
YG MOP ID adult bracelet: Jun '09 CHF 1,350, Jul '10 SGD 1840
WG turquoise Butterfly earrings: USD $2,000


*Lucky Alhambra*
Pendant Lucky Alhambra Red Heart 18k yellow March 2010 USD 1,850
Lucky alhambra long necklace in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500/-, 4/10 - USD 15,200
Lucky alhambra ring set in WG with white MOP an turquoise, to be worn between the finger 3600 &#8364;
Lucky alhambra bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, 4/10 - USD 4350
YG Butterfly pendant in MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 June 2010
YG Butterfly pendant in Cornelian: $2500 June 2010
YG Star pendant in MOP: $1600 June 2010
YG Heart pendant in Cornelian: $1850 June 2010
YG MOP Butterfly ring: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 June 2010


*Vintage Alhambra*
20 motif (32inch) necklace MOP & Onyx: CND11,200 , USD 9,800, SGD14,000
20 motif necklace tigers eye yellow gold necklace - US$11,200
20 motif necklace turquoise: CND14,600,
20 motif necklace RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
20 motif necklace YG with Carnelian: $11,200 June 2010
20 motif necklace MOP yellow gold: USD $9,800
20 motif necklace MOP white gold: USD $9,800
20 motif necklace yellow gold: USD $10,200 September 2010
10 motif necklace MOP or Onyx: CND5600, USD $4,900 June 2010
10 motif necklace turqoise: CND 6800
10 motif necklace yellow gold: USD $,5100 September 2010
10 motif necklace with Carnelian YG: $5,600 June 2010
5 motif bracelet MOP or Onyx: CND2800, USD $2,450 June 2010
5 motif bracelet YG with Carnelian: $2,800 June 2010
5 motif bracelet YG: $2,550 September 2010
5 motif bracelet turquoise: CND3,400
YG with mop pendant: $1,150 June 2010
YG with mop pendant and chain: $1,600 June 2010
YG with Carnelian pendant: $1,700 June 2010
YG with yellow gold pendant: $1,550 June 2010
YG with mop super earclips: $3,350 June 2010
YG with yellow gold super earclips: $3,200 June 2010
YG with yellow gold earclips: $2,600 June 2010
YG with mop earclips: $2,750 June 2010
YG with Carnelian earclips: $2,900 June 2010
WG mop pendant and chain: $1,750 September 2010
WG with mop earstuds: $1,600 June 2010
YG with mop large charm: $1,350 June 2010
Vintage alhambra necklace set in YG with carnelian 4150 &#8364;
Vintage alhambra bracelet set in YG with onyx 1850 &#8364;
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 June 2010
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 June 2010
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 June 2010
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 June 2010


Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) September 2009
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) September 2009



*Socrates*
3 flower diamond pendant: CND12,300 / Feb '10 CHF 11,500
1 flower pendant WG w/diamonds: 2700&#8364;
1 flower earrings WG w/diamonds: 4100&#8364;
1 flower ring WG w/diamonds: 3700&#8364;
4 flower btf ring WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 10,500 / Aug 10 GBP 6,850


*Oiseaux de Paradis*
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 31,900, SGD44,850 / Feb '10 EUR 24,000
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 61,000
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: Dec 09 USD 39,900
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: Dec 09 USD 14,400, WG diamonds Jan 2010 £ 20,700
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: Jan '10 CHF 21,000


*Une Journée à Paris*
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: Dec 09 USD 88,000
Mercredi à Paris Sautoir: HKD 108,000
Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100
Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400)
Romance à Paris Sautoir: HKD 91,000
Romance à Paris Bracelet: HKD 40,900
Romance à Paris Pendant: HKD 23,900


*Butterfly*
WG diamond pendant: Jan '10 CHF 12,900
2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: Jan 09 SGD 28,050 / Oct '09 EUR 15,000 / Oct '09 CHF 20,400


*Lotus*
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): Jan 09 SGD36,000/-, 18,300 &#8364; / USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 &#8364; / Oct '09 CHF 28,600
Lotus earrings (small): 9000 &#8364; / Feb '10 CHF 12,800
Lotus necklace: Jan '10 CHF 9,850


*Cosmos*
WG small necklace/pendant/brooch: Feb '10 CHF 18,900
Ring (small, single flower): 4/10, USD 18,200; May '10, EUR14,690
Earrings (small): EUR 19,662


*Flowerlace*
Necklace: Jan '10 CHF 19,700/4/10 - USD 18,600




*Miroir des Eaux*
Diamond chain: Feb '10 CHF 7,950


*Fleurette*
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (1.1 carats): March 2010 USD 11,100
Earrings 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (1.94 carats): March 2010 USD 18,400
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds small (0.55 carats): March 2010 USD 5,850
Pendant 18k yellow gold - diamonds large (0.97 carats): March 2010 USD 9,450
Five Flourette Necklace: 4/10 - USD $46,000


----------



## viva hermes

Sweet Alhambra
YG necklace- white MOP (heart or butterfly or clover): HKD 7850 Sep 2010


----------



## CDNinNYC

The small Rose Gold Perlee ring is $550 USD.


----------



## mudmud

Anyone know how much is the Alhambra cufflinks? Don't seem a popular item..

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Ranag

Vintage Alhambra White Gold w/ Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) 20 Motifs - USD $75,200.00


----------



## tbbbjb

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Cornelian: $2500 6/10 
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10 
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP:  $1800 11/10  
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010  
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364; 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4650 11/10  Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10  

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10 
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10 
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350  
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10 
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10 
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP:  $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17,000, $17,900 11/10 
Pendant  WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750 
Ring BTF with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10  
Ring BTF with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10

*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10  
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10  
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold:  $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10 
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10 
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10 
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10  
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000 
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10 
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,  $1050 11/10 
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10  , $1050 11/10 
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,  $1050 11/10
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10  
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra- Vintage*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
Necklace (20 motifs) set in turquoise: CND14,600,
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set turqoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10 Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400  
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
YG with mop super earclips: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10 YG with yellow gold super earclips: $3,200 6/10 YG pave w/ 1 carat Diamonds  earclips $9200 11/10
YG with yellow gold earclips: $2,600 6/10 
YG with mop earclips: $2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
YG with Carnelian earclips: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
WG mop pendant and chain: $1,750 9/10
WG with mop earstuds: $1,600 6/10  WG Pave w/ 1 carat Diamonds  earclips $9200 11/10
YG with mop large charm: $1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800)  9/09

*Butterfly/ Papillion*
WG diamond pendant: CHF 12,900 1/10
2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09,  EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09 Round Lady Arpel Papillion Watch: $12,200 11/10
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

*Cosmos*
Earrings (small): EUR 19,662
Necklace/pendant/brooch (Small): CHF 18,900 2/10
Ring (small, single flower): $18,200 4/10, EUR14,690 5/10

*Flowerlace*
Necklace: CHF 19,700 1/10, $18,600 4/10

*Fleurette*
Earrings set in yg with 1.1 carats of diamonds (small): $11,100 3/10
Earrings set in yg with 1.94 carats of diamonds (large): $ 18,400 3/10
Earrings Dangling (2 motifs) set in wg with 2.2 carats of diamonds: $22,500
Pendant set in yg with 0.55 carats of diamonds (small): $5,850 3/10
Pendant set in yg with 0.97 carats of diamonds (large): $9,450 3/10
Five Fleurette Necklace: $46,000 4/10

*Folie des pres*
Earclips set in WG with 7.5 carats of diamonds: $85,000 9/10


----------



## tbbbjb

*Frivole*
Ring (2 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: HKD115,000 12/09, $15,800 12/09, CHF 4,150 6/09
Ring (8 motifs) set in YG: SGD 9,650 1/10, HKD 48,100 1/10
2 motif ring YG: SGD 5,650 1/10, SGD 5,740 7/10
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150, CHF 3,750 6/09, GBP 2,500 8/10
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700 Pave w/ 1.2 carats diamonds WG earstuds $11,400 11/10
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
Nine flowers long necklace 35300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11700&#8364;

*Lotus*
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): SGD36,000 1/09, 18,300 &#8364;, USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 &#8364;, CHF 28,600 10/09
Lotus earrings (small): 9000 &#8364; , CHF 12,800 2/10, $12,400 11/10  Lotus earrings (Large) with 3.54 diamonds $33,200 11/10 
Lotus necklace: CHF 9,850 1/10

*Miroir des Eaux*
Diamond chain: CHF 7,950 2/10, $7650 11/10

*Oiseaux de Paradis*
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10  Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10

*Perlée*
Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10 
Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10
Ring thin rg, wg or yg: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550
Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350    
Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10 

*Socrates*
Earrings (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 4100&#8364; $5650 11/10
Earrings (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with 1.45 carats of diamonds  $15,900 11/10 
Earrings (multiple flowers) set in WG with diamonds: $52,000 11/10
Pendant (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 2700&#8364;
Pendant (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with diamonds: CND12,300, CHF 11,500 2/10,  $11,200 11/10
Ring (1 flower) ring set in WG with diamonds: 3700&#8364;
Ring btf (4 flowers) set in WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364;, CHF 10,500 2/10, GBP 6,850 8/10, $10,200 11/10

*Une Journée à Paris*
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires:  $88,000 12/09
Mercredi à Paris Sautoir: HKD 108,000
Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100
Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400)
Romance à Paris Sautoir: HKD 91,000
Romance à Paris Bracelet: HKD 40,900
Romance à Paris Pendant: HKD 23,900


----------



## tbbbjb

I organized it and added some more items.  Hope it is easier for everyone to find what they are looking for!

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Cornelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10 
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750
Ring BTF with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
Ring BTF with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
*
Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10,  $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10,  $1050 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra- Vintage* 
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10 
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $9200 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earstuds set in WG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds set in WG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set turqoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in turquoise: CND14,600,
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10 
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10

*Special Edition* Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09

*Butterfly/ Papillion*
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09 
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

*Cosmos*
Earrings (small): EUR 19,662
Necklace/pendant/brooch (Small): CHF 18,900 2/10
Ring (small, single flower): $18,200 4/10, EUR14,690 5/10

*Flowerlace*
Necklace: CHF 19,700 1/10, $18,600 4/10

*Fleurette*
Earrings set in yg with 1.1 carats of diamonds (small): $11,100 3/10
Earrings set in yg with 1.94 carats of diamonds (large): $ 18,400 3/10
Earrings Dangling (2 motifs) set in wg with 2.2 carats of diamonds: $22,500
Pendant set in yg with 0.55 carats of diamonds (small): $5,850 3/10
Pendant set in yg with 0.97 carats of diamonds (large): $9,450 3/10
Five Fleurette Necklace: $46,000 4/10

*Folie des pres*
Bacelet set in WG with 16.01ct blue sapphires and 4.63 ct diamonds: $98,000 11/10
Earclips set in WG with 7.5ct of diamonds: $85,000 9/10
Earclips set in WG with 6.38ct blue sapphires and 3.29ct carats of diamonds: $53,500 11/10
Necklace set in WG with 5.36ct blue sapphires and 1.39ct carats of diamonds: $44,500 11/10


----------



## mekanoid

Hi there, looking to buy the Womens Vintage Alhambra Diamond Setted Watch (Mid size) in MOP, Yellow Gold and Black Strap.. product code WTYF0019..

Where in the world is it cheapest to buy? I am based in Australia and considering a trip to Singapore.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Hi, 
does anyone know what is the price for the couture ring in Bridal collection?
and also how much is the emerald-cut fancy intense yellow ring cost?
------------------------------------------------------------------
I just would like to know. I am asking this question for my project for school


----------



## Rachelle

Edited based on *tbbbjb*'s...

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Cornelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10 
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750
Ring BTF with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
Ring BTF with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
*
Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10,  $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10,  $1050 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra- Vintage* 
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10 
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $9200 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earstuds set in WG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds set in WG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set turqoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in turquoise: CND14,600,
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10 
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, *HK$17,100 12/05, CAD$2450 12/12*
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10

*Special Edition* Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09

*Butterfly/ Papillion*
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09 
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

*Cosmos*
Earrings (small): EUR 19,662
Necklace/pendant/brooch (Small): CHF 18,900 2/10
Ring (small, single flower): $18,200 4/10, EUR14,690 5/10

*Flowerlace*
Necklace: CHF 19,700 1/10, $18,600 4/10

*Fleurette*
Earrings set in yg with 1.1 carats of diamonds (small): $11,100 3/10
Earrings set in yg with 1.94 carats of diamonds (large): $ 18,400 3/10
Earrings Dangling (2 motifs) set in wg with 2.2 carats of diamonds: $22,500
Pendant set in yg with 0.55 carats of diamonds (small): $5,850 3/10
Pendant set in yg with 0.97 carats of diamonds (large): $9,450 3/10
Five Fleurette Necklace: $46,000 4/10

*Folie des pres*
Bacelet set in WG with 16.01ct blue sapphires and 4.63 ct diamonds: $98,000 11/10
Earclips set in WG with 7.5ct of diamonds: $85,000 9/10
Earclips set in WG with 6.38ct blue sapphires and 3.29ct carats of diamonds: $53,500 11/10
Necklace set in WG with 5.36ct blue sapphires and 1.39ct carats of diamonds: $44,500 11/10


----------



## SR22

Hi there!  Anybody have a price for the Cleita ring?  Thanks!


----------



## tbbbjb

*When posting please use month/year format. I am aware that in other countries, it is done differently, but for consistency let's please use this format.  Thank you!*

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10 
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750
Ring BTF with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
Ring BTF with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
*
Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10,  $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10,  $1050 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra- Vintage* 
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10 
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $9200 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earstuds set in WG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in turquoise: CND14,600,
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10 
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10

*Special Edition* Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09

*Butterfly/ Papillion*
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09 
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

*Cosmos*
Earrings (small): EUR 19,662
Necklace/pendant/brooch (Small): CHF 18,900 2/10
Ring (small, single flower): $18,200 4/10, EUR14,690 5/10

*Flowerlace*
Necklace: CHF 19,700 1/10, $18,600 4/10

*Fleurette*
Earrings set in YG with 1.1 carats of diamonds (small): $11,100 3/10
Earrings set in yg with 1.94 carats of diamonds (large): $ 18,400 3/10
Earrings Dangling (2 motifs) set in wg with 2.2 carats of diamonds: $22,500
Pendant set in yg with 0.55 carats of diamonds (small): $5,850 3/10
Pendant set in yg with 0.97 carats of diamonds (large): $9,450 3/10
Five Fleurette Necklace: $46,000 4/10

*Folie des pres*
Bracelet set in WG with 16.01ct blue sapphires and 4.63 ct diamonds: $98,000 11/10
Earclips set in WG with 7.5ct of diamonds: $85,000 9/10
Earclips set in WG with 6.38ct blue sapphires and 3.29ct carats of diamonds: $53,500 11/10
Necklace set in WG with 5.36ct blue sapphires and 1.39ct carats of diamonds: $44,500 11/10


----------



## tbbbjb

*Frivole*
Ring (2 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: HKD115,000 12/09, $15,800 12/09, CHF 4,150 6/09
Ring (8 motifs) set in YG: SGD 9,650 1/10, HKD 48,100 1/10
2 motif ring YG: SGD 5,650 1/10, SGD 5,740 7/10
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150, CHF 3,750 6/09, GBP 2,500 8/10
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700 Pave w/ 1.2 carats diamonds WG earstuds $11,400 11/10
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 
Nine flowers long necklace 35300 
one flower earrings (small) 8150
two flowers clip 11700

*Lotus*
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): SGD36,000 1/09, 18,300 , USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 , CHF 28,600 10/09
Lotus earrings (small): 9000  , CHF 12,800 2/10, $12,400 11/10 Lotus earrings (Large) with 3.54 diamonds $33,200 11/10
Lotus necklace: CHF 9,850 1/10

*Miroir des Eaux*
Diamond chain: CHF 7,950 2/10, $7650 11/10

*Oiseaux de Paradis*
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
Birds of Paradise earrings  WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09
Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10 Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10

*Perlée*
Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10
Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10
Ring thin rg, wg or yg: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550
Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10

*Socrates*
Earrings (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 4100 $5650 11/10
Earrings (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with 1.45 carats of diamonds $15,900 11/10
Earrings (multiple flowers) set in WG with diamonds: $52,000 11/10
Pendant (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 2700
Pendant (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with diamonds: CND12,300, CHF 11,500 2/10, $11,200 11/10
Ring (1 flower) ring set in WG with diamonds: 3700
Ring btf (4 flowers) set in WG w/diamonds: 7400, CHF 10,500 2/10, GBP 6,850 8/10, $10,200 11/10

*Une Journée à Paris*
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: $88,000 12/09
Mercredi à Paris Sautoir: HKD 108,000
Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100
Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400)
Romance à Paris Sautoir: HKD 91,000
Romance à Paris Bracelet: HKD 40,900
Romance à Paris Pendant: HKD 23,900


----------



## *SL*

Just purchased a 10 motif vintage alhambra WG MOP on 12/30/2010 and it was $5,200.


----------



## tbbbjb

*When posting please use month/year format. I am aware that in other countries, it is done differently, but for consistency let's please use this format.  Thank you!*

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10 
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750
Ring BTF with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
Ring BTF with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
*
Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10,  $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10,  $1050 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra- Vintage* 
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10 
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $9200 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in turquoise: CND14,600,
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10 
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10

*Special Edition* Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09

*Butterfly/ Papillion*
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09 
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

*Cosmos*
Earrings (small): EUR 19,662
Necklace/pendant/brooch (Small): CHF 18,900 2/10
Ring (small, single flower): $18,200 4/10, EUR14,690 5/10

*Flowerlace*
Necklace: CHF 19,700 1/10, $18,600 4/10

*Fleurette*
Earrings set in YG with 1.1 carats of diamonds (small): $11,100 3/10
Earrings set in yg with 1.94 carats of diamonds (large): $ 18,400 3/10
Earrings Dangling (2 motifs) set in wg with 2.2 carats of diamonds: $22,500
Pendant set in yg with 0.55 carats of diamonds (small): $5,850 3/10
Pendant set in yg with 0.97 carats of diamonds (large): $9,450 3/10
Five Fleurette Necklace: $46,000 4/10

*Folie des pres*
Bracelet set in WG with 16.01ct blue sapphires and 4.63 ct diamonds: $98,000 11/10
Earclips set in WG with 7.5ct of diamonds: $85,000 9/10
Earclips set in WG with 6.38ct blue sapphires and 3.29ct carats of diamonds: $53,500 11/10
Necklace set in WG with 5.36ct blue sapphires and 1.39ct carats of diamonds: $44,500 11/10


----------



## tbbbjb

*Frivole*
Ring (2 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: HKD115,000 12/09, $15,800 12/09, CHF 4,150 6/09
Ring (8 motifs) set in YG: SGD 9,650 1/10, HKD 48,100 1/10
2 motif ring YG: SGD 5,650 1/10, SGD 5,740 7/10
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150, CHF 3,750 6/09, GBP 2,500 8/10
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700 Pave w/ 1.2 carats diamonds WG earstuds $11,400 11/10
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 
Nine flowers long necklace 35300 
one flower earrings (small) 8150
two flowers clip 11700

*Lotus*
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): SGD36,000 1/09, 18,300 , USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 , CHF 28,600 10/09
Lotus earrings (small): 9000  , CHF 12,800 2/10, $12,400 11/10 Lotus earrings (Large) with 3.54 diamonds $33,200 11/10
Lotus necklace: CHF 9,850 1/10

*Miroir des Eaux*
Diamond chain: CHF 7,950 2/10, $7650 11/10

*Oiseaux de Paradis*
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
Birds of Paradise earrings  WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09
Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10 Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10

*Perlée*
Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10
Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10
Ring thin rg, wg or yg: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550
Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10

*Socrates*
Earrings (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 4100 $5650 11/10, 4600  1/11
Earrings (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with 1.45 carats of diamonds $15,900 11/10, 12,900  1/11
Earrings (multiple flowers) set in WG with diamonds: $52,000 11/10
Pendant (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 2700
Pendant (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with diamonds: CND12,300, CHF 11,500 2/10, $11,200 11/10
Ring (1 flower) ring set in WG with diamonds: 3700
Ring btf (4 flowers) set in WG w/diamonds: 7400, CHF 10,500 2/10, GBP 6,850 8/10, $10,200 11/10

*Une Journée à Paris*
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: $88,000 12/09
Mercredi à Paris Sautoir: HKD 108,000
Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100
Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400)
Romance à Paris Sautoir: HKD 91,000
Romance à Paris Bracelet: HKD 40,900
Romance à Paris Pendant: HKD 23,900


----------



## RoOoNa

Hi am planning a vist to Paris and am wondring is it cheaper to buy van cleef from there i had my eye on the alhambra vintage bracelete yellow gold and onyx and the vintage ring with the one diamond does anyone know how much does it cost without the tax ?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

RoOoNa said:


> Hi am planning a vist to Paris and am wondring is it cheaper to buy van cleef from there i had my eye on the alhambra vintage bracelete yellow gold and onyx and the vintage ring with the one diamond does anyone know how much does it cost without the tax ?


I have bought several pieces while in Paris at the Vendome store and after getting the VAT refund, it is definitely cheaper. Not a lot but dependent upon what you are buying, it helps.


----------



## tbbbjb

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I have bought several pieces while in Paris at the Vendome store and after getting the VAT refund, it is definitely cheaper. Not a lot but dependent upon what you are buying, it helps.



I think it depends on the currency exchange.  I asked for some recent pricing for a couple of items I am interested in and currently, at least for the items that I was interested in, it is just a couple of dollars difference.  Not enough for all the hassle at the current rate.  Also, keep in mind that some credit card company charge an extra percentage if you pay in a different currency.  It might be different in the future.  But for example:

Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/1

So at today's currency rate of $1 dollar = 1.33 Euro they would be $1799.13.  After VAT of 12% ($215.89) they would be $1583.24.  So that is only a savings of $16.76.  Which for me, living in a state without a VCA makes it not really worth my time.


----------



## Elina0408

*Moved to support group!*


----------



## sugar20

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $9200 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earstuds set in WG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in turquoise: CND14,600, *EUR 12.000 01/11*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10 is now 5200 2/11


----------



## ggk84

*Alhambra- Vintage (Prices as of today 3/29/2011)*

Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: US $2,600 +tax
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: US $10,400 +tax
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with MOP: US $10,400 +tax
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: US $10,400 +tax
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Turquoise: US $14,200 +tax
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Turquoise: US $14,200 +tax


----------



## ouija board

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400 *$3550 4/11*
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $9200 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earstuds set in WG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in turquoise: CND14,600, *EUR 12.000 01/11*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400 $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $9200 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earstuds set in WG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in turquoise: CND14,600, EUR 12.000 01/11 *US 14,200 3/11*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
 Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10


----------



## ashton

Sweet Alhambra Pendant Necklace -  heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Sweet Alhambra bracelet  -  heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Ring Vintage Alhambra WG, Paved Dias HKD29,800 4/11
Earrings Vintage Alhambra WG, Paved Dias HKD71,000 4/11
Watch Charm 32mm WG, 2rows Dias HKD120,000 4/11
Watch Mini Charm 25mm WG 2 rows Dias HKD79,000 4/11


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I checked with my SA and he assured me that the regular vintage ear clips pave diamonds are 9200 and the super vintage earclips are 15,800.00. I So want the Super ones but ouch!


----------



## lubird217

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 4/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: 3,400 CND $3550 USD 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $9200 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10 $3,600 4/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in turquoise: CND14,600, EUR 12.000 01/11 US 14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I checked with my SA and he assured me that the regular vintage ear clips pave diamonds are 9200 and the super vintage earclips are 15,800.00. I So want the Super ones but ouch!



Just went to see the pave vintage earrings and the normal ones are 9200, not Super as listed in the price list. The Super size(almost one inch wide) are over 20K. Where I was quoted 15,800....must have mistyped it to me. lol 

They are BEAUTIFUL though....


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

tbbbjb said:


> I think it depends on the currency exchange.  I asked for some recent pricing for a couple of items I am interested in and currently, at least for the items that I was interested in, it is just a couple of dollars difference.  Not enough for all the hassle at the current rate.  Also, keep in mind that some credit card company charge an extra percentage if you pay in a different currency.  It might be different in the future.  But for example:
> 
> Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/1
> 
> So at today's currency rate of $1 dollar = 1.33 Euro they would be $1799.13.  After VAT of 12% ($215.89) they would be $1583.24.  So that is only a savings of $16.76.  Which for me, living in a state without a VCA makes it not really worth my time.



There are a few credit cards out there that charge little or no fee. Capital One used to be one of them. My bank is a Federal Credit Union and they do not charge. Also, some stores allow payment in U.S. dollars abroad. I agree with you though, it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## tbbbjb

*PRICE INCREASED IN FRANCE 5/1/11....Yikes!*

BTW, for any the members who are updating, could you please copy, paste and update the ENTIRE list, otherwise it is all jumbled up all over again and it did take me quite a while to organize it.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## thimp

Does anyone know what is the current USD price for the small cosmos ring? TIA!


----------



## kat99

tbbbjb said:


> *PRICE INCREASED IN FRANCE 5/1/11....Yikes!*
> 
> BTW, for any the members who are updating, could you please copy, paste and update the ENTIRE list, otherwise it is all jumbled up all over again and it did take me quite a while to organize it.  Thank you in advance.



Ahh! What kind of increase?


----------



## diamond lover

Romance à Paris Pendant: was HKD 23,900, now HKD27,500, a 15% price increment in 1 yrs' time.


----------



## Creammia

Hello, Anyone know the current USD/EUR price for:

Sweet Alhambra Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian...TIA


----------



## cougess

Creammia said:


> Hello, Anyone know the current USD/EUR price for:
> 
> Sweet Alhambra Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian...TIA


 
I got mine last year and I believe it was $1950


----------



## Creammia

Thanks cougess... 




cougess said:


> I got mine last year and I believe it was $1950


----------



## lolakitten

Anyone know the price of the Perlee signature ring in CAD?


----------



## honeybeez

Anyone have the price for this?

http://wristwatches-buy.com/watches/van-cleef-arpels/lady-arpels/lady-arpels-papillon-yg_10154


----------



## Koni

I was wondering if anyone knows the price for this:

PA49 rectangular steel quartz watch

TIA


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350  
*Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11*
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750
Ring BTF with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
Ring BTF with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
*Ring BTF with pave diamonds  16,400.00 03/11*


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750
Ring BTF with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
Ring BTF with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
*Ring BTF with pave diamonds 13,600 03/11*-corrected


----------



## neenabengal

So has VCA had its price increase already?  I ask because I dont recall the WG chain and MOP being £1950 (eek!)

It also seems that VCA is more expensive in UK than US (is that because of our 20% VAT??) 

Looking at the sweets collection - could anyone tell me the UK price of the sweets necklace for:

rose gold and carnelian clover?
& 
yellow gold and MOP

Many thanks


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 4/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: 3,400 CND $3550 USD 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $9200 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10 $3,600 4/11
*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise:  $4250 6-11*
Earstuds set in WG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in turquoise: CND14,600, EUR 12.000 01/11 US 14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 4/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: 3,400 CND $3550 USD 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $9200 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10 $3,600 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in turquoise: CND14,600, EUR 12.000 01/11 US 14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10 
*Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/08*


----------



## neenabengal

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 4/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: 3,400 CND $3550 USD 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $9200 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10 $3,600 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $1600 11/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in turquoise: CND14,600, EUR 12.000 01/11 US 14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
*Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10 £1,400 6/7 *
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10 
*Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/08*


----------



## neenabengal

neenabengal said:


> So has VCA had its price increase already?  I ask because I dont recall the WG chain and MOP being £1950 (eek!)
> 
> It also seems that VCA is more expensive in UK than US (is that because of our 20% VAT??)
> 
> Looking at the sweets collection - could anyone tell me the UK price of the sweets necklace for:
> 
> rose gold and carnelian clover?
> &
> yellow gold and MOP
> 
> Many thanks



In case anyone in UK is interested, I rang to get prices for the sweets necklace

Rose gold and carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Yellow gold and MOP £775


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Just went to see the pave vintage earrings and the normal ones are 9200, not Super as listed in the price list. The Super size(almost one inch wide) are over 20K. Where I was quoted 15,800....must have mistyped it to me. lol
> 
> They are BEAUTIFUL though....




I didnt know the pave came in SUPER?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> I didnt know the pave came in SUPER?



Yes, they are the same size as the larger clover on my pave magic btf ring. 13,200.00 3/11


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Yes, they are the same size as the larger clover on my pave magic btf ring. 13,200.00 3/11



wow -i bet those are fab


----------



## tbbbjb

*UPDATED PRICE LIST*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Alhambra-Lucky[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4650 11/10 
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
*
Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775  
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11 
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra- Vintage* 
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11 
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10 
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
  [FONT=&quot]*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11 
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10 
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09*


----------



## tbbbjb

[FONT=&quot]*Butterfly/ Papillion*
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09 
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

*Cosmos*
Earrings (small): EUR 19,662
Necklace/pendant/brooch (Small): CHF 18,900 2/10
Ring (small, single flower): $18,200 4/10, EUR14,690 5/10

*Flowerlace*
Necklace: CHF 19,700 1/10, $18,600 4/10

*Fleurette*
Earrings set in YG with 1.1 carats of diamonds (small): $11,100 3/10
Earrings set in yg with 1.94 carats of diamonds (large): $ 18,400 3/10
Earrings Dangling (2 motifs) set in wg with 2.2 carats of diamonds: $22,500
Pendant set in yg with 0.55 carats of diamonds (small): $5,850 3/10
Pendant set in yg with 0.97 carats of diamonds (large): $9,450 3/10
Five Fleurette Necklace: $46,000 4/10

*Folie des pres*
Bracelet set in WG with 16.01ct blue sapphires and 4.63 ct diamonds: $98,000 11/10
Earclips set in WG with 7.5ct of diamonds: $85,000 9/10
Earclips set in WG with 6.38ct blue sapphires and 3.29ct carats of diamonds: $53,500 11/10
Necklace set in WG with 5.36ct blue sapphires and 1.39ct carats of diamonds: $44,500 11/10 [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Frivole[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
Ring (2 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: HKD115,000 12/09, $15,800 12/09, CHF 4,150 6/09
Ring (8 motifs) set in YG: SGD 9,650 1/10, HKD 48,100 1/10
2 motif ring YG: SGD 5,650 1/10, SGD 5,740 7/10
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150, CHF 3,750 6/09, GBP 2,500 8/10
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700 Pave w/ 1.2 carats diamonds WG earstuds $11,400 11/10
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 
Nine flowers long necklace 35300 
one flower earrings (small) 8150
two flowers clip 11700

*Lotus*
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): SGD36,000 1/09, 18,300 , USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 , CHF 28,600 10/09
Lotus earrings (small): 9000  , CHF 12,800 2/10, $12,400 11/10 Lotus earrings (Large) with 3.54 diamonds $33,200 11/10
Lotus necklace: CHF 9,850 1/10

*Miroir des Eaux*
Diamond chain: CHF 7,950 2/10, $7650 11/10

*Oiseaux de Paradis*
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
Birds of Paradise earrings  WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09
Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10 Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10

*Perlée*
Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10
Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10
Ring thin rg, wg or yg: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550
Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10

*Socrates*
Earrings (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 4100 $5650 11/10, 4600  1/11
Earrings (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with 1.45 carats of diamonds $15,900 11/10, 12,900  1/11
Earrings (multiple flowers) set in WG with diamonds: $52,000 11/10
Pendant (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 2700
Pendant (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with diamonds: CND12,300, CHF 11,500 2/10, $11,200 11/10
Ring (1 flower) ring set in WG with diamonds: 3700
Ring btf (4 flowers) set in WG w/diamonds: 7400, CHF 10,500 2/10, GBP 6,850 8/10, $10,200 11/10

*Une Journée à Paris*
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: $88,000 12/09
Mercredi à Paris Sautoir: HKD 108,000
Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100
Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400)
Romance à Paris Sautoir: HKD 91,000
Romance à Paris Bracelet: HKD 40,900
Romance à Paris Pendant: HKD 23,900,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] HKD27,500 5/11[/FONT]


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

tbbbjb said:


> [FONT=&quot]*Butterfly/ Papillion*
> Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
> Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
> Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09
> Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10
> 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
> 
> *Cosmos*
> Earrings (small): EUR 19,662
> Necklace/pendant/brooch (Small): CHF 18,900 2/10
> Ring (small, single flower): $18,200 4/10, EUR14,690 5/10
> 
> *Flowerlace*
> Necklace: CHF 19,700 1/10, $18,600 4/10
> 
> *Fleurette*
> Earrings set in YG with 1.1 carats of diamonds (small): $11,100 3/10
> Earrings set in yg with 1.94 carats of diamonds (large): $ 18,400 3/10
> Earrings Dangling (2 motifs) set in wg with 2.2 carats of diamonds: $22,500
> Pendant set in yg with 0.55 carats of diamonds (small): $5,850 3/10
> Pendant set in yg with 0.97 carats of diamonds (large): $9,450 3/10
> Five Fleurette Necklace: $46,000 4/10
> 
> *Folie des pres*
> Bracelet set in WG with 16.01ct blue sapphires and 4.63 ct diamonds: $98,000 11/10
> Earclips set in WG with 7.5ct of diamonds: $85,000 9/10
> Earclips set in WG with 6.38ct blue sapphires and 3.29ct carats of diamonds: $53,500 11/10
> Necklace set in WG with 5.36ct blue sapphires and 1.39ct carats of diamonds: $44,500 11/10 [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot]Frivole[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> Ring (2 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: HKD115,000 12/09, $15,800 12/09, CHF 4,150 6/09
> Ring (8 motifs) set in YG: SGD 9,650 1/10, HKD 48,100 1/10
> 2 motif ring YG: SGD 5,650 1/10, SGD 5,740 7/10
> Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150, CHF 3,750 6/09, GBP 2,500 8/10
> Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700 Pave w/ 1.2 carats diamonds WG earstuds $11,400 11/10
> Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
> one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
> Nine flowers long necklace 35300 &#8364;
> one flower earrings (small) 8150&#8364;
> two flowers clip 11700&#8364;
> 
> *Lotus*
> Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): SGD36,000 1/09, 18,300 &#8364;, USD24,300, £ 16,600
> Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 &#8364;, CHF 28,600 10/09
> Lotus earrings (small): 9000 &#8364; , CHF 12,800 2/10, $12,400 11/10 Lotus earrings (Large) with 3.54 diamonds $33,200 11/10
> Lotus necklace: CHF 9,850 1/10
> 
> *Miroir des Eaux*
> Diamond chain: CHF 7,950 2/10, $7650 11/10
> 
> *Oiseaux de Paradis*
> Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
> Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09
> Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
> Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
> Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10 Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10
> 
> *Perlée*
> Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10
> Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10
> Ring thin rg, wg or yg: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550
> Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
> Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10
> 
> *Socrates*
> Earrings (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 4100&#8364; $5650 11/10, 4600 &#8364; 1/11
> Earrings (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with 1.45 carats of diamonds $15,900 11/10, 12,900 &#8364; 1/11
> Earrings (multiple flowers) set in WG with diamonds: $52,000 11/10
> Pendant (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 2700&#8364;
> Pendant (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with diamonds: CND12,300, CHF 11,500 2/10, $11,200 11/10
> Ring (1 flower) ring set in WG with diamonds: 3700&#8364;
> Ring btf (4 flowers) set in WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364;, CHF 10,500 2/10, GBP 6,850 8/10, $10,200 11/10
> 
> *Une Journée à Paris*
> Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: $88,000 12/09
> Mercredi à Paris Sautoir: HKD 108,000
> Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100
> Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400)
> Romance à Paris Sautoir: HKD 91,000
> Romance à Paris Bracelet: HKD 40,900
> Romance à Paris Pendant: HKD 23,900,[/FONT][FONT=&quot] HKD27,500 5/11[/FONT]


Butterfly/ Papillion
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

Cosmos
Earrings (small): EUR 19,662
Necklace/pendant/brooch (Small): CHF 18,900 2/10
Ring (small, single flower): $18,200 4/10, EUR14,690 5/10

Flowerlace
Necklace: CHF 19,700 1/10, $18,600 4/10

Fleurette
Earrings set in YG with 1.1 carats of diamonds (small): $11,100 3/10
Earrings set in yg with 1.94 carats of diamonds (large): $ 18,400 3/10
Earrings Dangling (2 motifs) set in wg with 2.2 carats of diamonds: $22,500
Pendant set in yg with 0.55 carats of diamonds (small): $5,850 3/10
Pendant set in yg with 0.97 carats of diamonds (large): $9,450 3/10
Five Fleurette Necklace: $46,000 4/10

Folie des pres
Bracelet set in WG with 16.01ct blue sapphires and 4.63 ct diamonds: $98,000 11/10
Earclips set in WG with 7.5ct of diamonds: $85,000 9/10
Earclips set in WG with 6.38ct blue sapphires and 3.29ct carats of diamonds: $53,500 11/10
Necklace set in WG with 5.36ct blue sapphires and 1.39ct carats of diamonds: $44,500 11/10


Frivole
Ring (2 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: HKD115,000 12/09, $15,800 12/09, CHF 4,150 6/09
Ring (8 motifs) set in YG: SGD 9,650 1/10, HKD 48,100 1/10
2 motif ring YG: SGD 5,650 1/10, SGD 5,740 7/10
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150, CHF 3,750 6/09, GBP 2,500 8/10
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700 Pave w/ 1.2 carats diamonds WG earstuds $11,400 11/10
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
Nine flowers long necklace 35300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11700&#8364;

Lotus
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): SGD36,000 1/09, 18,300 &#8364;, USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 &#8364;, CHF 28,600 10/09
Lotus earrings (small): 9000 &#8364; , CHF 12,800 2/10, $12,400 11/10 Lotus earrings (Large) with 3.54 diamonds $33,200 11/10
Lotus necklace: CHF 9,850 1/10

Miroir des Eaux
Diamond chain: CHF 7,950 2/10, $7650 11/10

Oiseaux de Paradis
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10 Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10

Perlée
*Small Hoops WG $2100 06/11*
Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10
Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10
Ring thin rg, wg or yg: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550
Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10

Socrates
Earrings (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 4100&#8364; $5650 11/10, 4600 &#8364; 1/11
Earrings (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with 1.45 carats of diamonds $15,900 11/10, 12,900 &#8364; 1/11
Earrings (multiple flowers) set in WG with diamonds: $52,000 11/10
Pendant (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 2700&#8364;
Pendant (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with diamonds: CND12,300, CHF 11,500 2/10, $11,200 11/10
Ring (1 flower) ring set in WG with diamonds: 3700&#8364;
Ring btf (4 flowers) set in WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364;, CHF 10,500 2/10, GBP 6,850 8/10, $10,200 11/10

Une Journée à Paris
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: $88,000 12/09
Mercredi à Paris Sautoir: HKD 108,000
Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100
Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400)
Romance à Paris Sautoir: HKD 91,000
Romance à Paris Bracelet: HKD 40,900
Romance à Paris Pendant: HKD 23,900, HKD27,500 5/11


----------



## darkangel07760

Thanks for this!  Very helpful.  So it looks like I can get the alhambra simply as a pendant?  That would save me alot of $$$.


----------



## Brennamom

I saw these a few days ago in LV.  They are SOOOO PRETTY!!

Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100 *$5950 *
Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400) *$3650*


----------



## surfergirljen

Butterfly/ Papillion
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

Cosmos
Earrings (small): EUR 19,662
Necklace/pendant/brooch (Small): CHF 18,900 2/10
Ring (small, single flower): $18,200 4/10, EUR14,690 5/10

Flowerlace
Necklace: CHF 19,700 1/10, $18,600 4/10

Fleurette
Earrings set in YG with 1.1 carats of diamonds (small): $11,100 3/10
Earrings set in yg with 1.94 carats of diamonds (large): $ 18,400 3/10
Earrings Dangling (2 motifs) set in wg with 2.2 carats of diamonds: $22,500
Pendant set in yg with 0.55 carats of diamonds (small): $5,850 3/10
Pendant set in yg with 0.97 carats of diamonds (large): $9,450 3/10
Five Fleurette Necklace: $46,000 4/10

Folie des pres
Bracelet set in WG with 16.01ct blue sapphires and 4.63 ct diamonds: $98,000 11/10
Earclips set in WG with 7.5ct of diamonds: $85,000 9/10
Earclips set in WG with 6.38ct blue sapphires and 3.29ct carats of diamonds: $53,500 11/10
Necklace set in WG with 5.36ct blue sapphires and 1.39ct carats of diamonds: $44,500 11/10


Frivole
Ring (2 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: HKD115,000 12/09, $15,800 12/09, CHF 4,150 6/09
Ring (8 motifs) set in YG: SGD 9,650 1/10, HKD 48,100 1/10
2 motif ring YG: SGD 5,650 1/10, SGD 5,740 7/10
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150, CHF 3,750 6/09, GBP 2,500 8/10
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700 Pave w/ 1.2 carats diamonds WG earstuds $11,400 11/10
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
Nine flowers long necklace 35300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11700&#8364;

Lotus
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): SGD36,000 1/09, 18,300 &#8364;, USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 &#8364;, CHF 28,600 10/09
Lotus earrings (small) (1 carat TCW): 9000 &#8364;, CHF 12,800 2/10, $12,400 (**will be $14,000 USD as of July 1, 2011) 11/10 Lotus earrings (Large) with 3.54 diamonds $33,200 11/10
Lotus necklace: CHF 9,850 1/10

Miroir des Eaux
Diamond chain: CHF 7,950 2/10, $7650 11/10

Oiseaux de Paradis
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10 Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10

Perlée
Small Hoops WG $2100 06/11
Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10
Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10
Ring thin rg, wg or yg: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550
Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10

Socrates
Earrings (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 4100&#8364; $5650 11/10, 4600 &#8364; 1/11
Earrings (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with 1.45 carats of diamonds $15,900 11/10, 12,900 &#8364; 1/11
Earrings (multiple flowers) set in WG with diamonds: $52,000 11/10
Pendant (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 2700&#8364;
Pendant (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with diamonds: CND12,300, CHF 11,500 2/10, $11,200 11/10
Ring (1 flower) ring set in WG with diamonds: 3700&#8364;
Ring btf (4 flowers) set in WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364;, CHF 10,500 2/10, GBP 6,850 8/10, $10,200 11/10

Une Journée à Paris
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: $88,000 12/09
Mercredi à Paris Sautoir: HKD 108,000
Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100
Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400)
Romance à Paris Sautoir: HKD 91,000
Romance à Paris Bracelet: HKD 40,900
Romance à Paris Pendant: HKD 23,900, HKD27,500 5/11


----------



## Hermesaholic

anyone how much diamond alhambra pieces will increase?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Hermesaholic said:


> anyone how much diamond alhambra pieces will increase?


I was told 20%, same as the alhambra.


----------



## Gods1_Girl

Wow, that's amazing that jewelers can just increase prices like that. I mean, I know there is a reason but still, the customers seem like they have no say at all.


----------



## sbelle

It's going to take some work to update this now!

I'll start


[*UPDATED PRICE LIST*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Alhambra-Lucky[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10 
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
*
Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775  
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11 
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra- Vintage* 
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10[/FONT]
*Earclips set in WG with diamond pave:  $11,100 7/11*
  [FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11 
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10 
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
  [FONT=&quot]*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11 
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10 
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09[/QUOTE]*


----------



## Bethc

[*UPDATED PRICE LIST*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Alhambra-Lucky[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10 
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
*
Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775  
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11 
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra- Vintage* 
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $*3,200 7/11*
*Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10[/FONT]
*Earclips set in WG with diamond pave:  $11,100 7/11*
  [FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11 
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10 
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
  [FONT=&quot]*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1 
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10 
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09*


----------



## surfergirljen

Single motif TURQ/WG is now $2650 USD... 
Small lotus earrings now $14,000 USD


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750
*Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11*


Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
*Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
*Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11*
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
[FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
[FONT=&quot]*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)*


----------



## etoupe

Hi, anybody has the price for the five rows perlee ring?? TIA!


----------



## carrie8

Alhambra Vintage Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: 3200 euro 07/2011
Alhambra Vintage Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: 6400 euro 07/2011


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

etoupe said:


> Hi, anybody has the price for the five rows perlee ring?? TIA!


4,400.00 as of today.


----------



## chanel*liz

are these current prices? or did VCA recently have a price increase?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

chanel*liz said:


> are these current prices? or did VCA recently have a price increase?



Prices are current as of the date posted. VCA had a price increase as of 7-1-11.


----------



## Hermesaholic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Prices are current as of the date posted. VCA had a price increase as of 7-1-11.


----------



## restricter

Frivole single motif WG - $3650


----------



## planorx

Anyone has the new price on vintage alhambra necklace 20 motif  in YG with MOP?
Thanks.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

planorx said:


> anyone has the new price on vintage alhambra necklace 20 motif  in yg with mop?
> Thanks.


12,800.00


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11


Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
[FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
[FONT=&quot]*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10  $12,800.00 07/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)*


----------



## planorx

Thanks for the update.


----------



## ameri

Hi everyone! I am new here, so bear with me...
I heard that there is duty-free Van Cleef Arpers in JFK (terminal 7?), and was wondering if anyone knows about how much I can save there. I have never bought stuff in duty free stores albeit I go to foreign countries at least twice a year. I love to purchase alhambra vintage necklace there!


----------



## lucydee

ameri said:


> Hi everyone! I am new here, so bear with me...
> I heard that there is duty-free Van Cleef Arpers in JFK (terminal 7?), and was wondering if anyone knows about how much I can save there. I have never bought stuff in duty free stores albeit I go to foreign countries at least twice a year. I love to purchase alhambra vintage necklace there!


I never knew they were located in JFK.  I just came back from St. Martin where they are duty free and saw some amazing pieces at VCA.
However when I was waiting to board my flight to St. Martin I did not see the VCA store at JFK.  Have you or someone actually seen the store at JFK?


----------



## darkangel07760

I was reading the most recent price list for the sweet YG single motif MOP clover necklace, and I am confused... It is $1000 or $1050 in U.S. dollars?  
Thanks for the help, I saw both prices, I am assuming maybe one is Canadian?


----------



## Nieta

Hi, the price in Paris of "Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx" is now 1450  and the "Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP" is 840 .


----------



## burberryprncess

Updated
Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, *$5450 USD 07/11*
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, *$7300 USD 07/11*
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11


Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, *$1250 USD 07/11*
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
[FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
[FONT=&quot]*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)*


----------



## little mom

hi...
could please explain to me what this highlighted below means regarding the price, ...

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, *$2450 6/10, $2600 11/10*

thank you...


----------



## little mom

also, is there any discount for vca collection, and what months are they vca gives the discount?.....


----------



## Bethc

VCA just had a price increase (7/1), we were highlighting the changes made, since we are learning the new prices as we go.

I've not heard of a VCA giving any discounts on their Alambra collection ever, but I know some of the ladies purchase at NM to get points.


----------



## little mom

bethc, sorry to ask, just to make more clear for me... 
are you saying that for :Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10 means :on date 6/10 the price was $2450, and on date 11/10 the price was increased to $2600?...
thanks...


----------



## beansbeans

^^ Yes, that is exactly what it means.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Updated
Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11
*Bracelet 5 motif pave diamonds 5.98 ctw 40,100 USD 07/11*


Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
[FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
[FONT=&quot]*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)
__________________*


----------



## Oleandered

Ladies, would you please tell me, what is the estimate price for signature wedding bands in rose gold and platinum? Seems like they are not in any collection range


----------



## designmuzic

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Perlée
> Small Hoops WG $2100 06/11
> Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10
> Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10
> Ring thin rg, wg or yg: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550
> Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
> Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10





Does anyone know the current price for these rings:

- Perlée ring in both medium and large model

- Wedding ring: Beaded Platinum and Beaded Platinum with diamonds


Thanks !


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring  $25,000  08/11
Frivole Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700  08/11
Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500  08/11
Frivole small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400  08/11


----------



## wawayu03

Alhambra Magic Pendant WG chain & white MOP:$3450 08/11
Alhambra Vintage Pendant set in YG with Carnelian:$2200 08/11
Alhambra Vintage Pendant set in YG with Onyx:$2100 08/11


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Ring, .09 ctw $3,100 08/11
Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Drop Earstuds , .18 ctw $5,700 08/11


----------



## burberryprncess

Updated  

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3,450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11
Bracelet 5 motif pave diamonds 5.98 ctw 40,100 USD 07/11


Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
[FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
[FONT=&quot]*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2,100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10, $2,200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11

Frivole Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700 08/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Ring, .09 ctw $3,100 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Drop Earstuds , .18 ctw $5,700 08/11*


----------



## G&Smommy

A few updates:

Updated 

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, *$5450 8/11*
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, *$8900 8/11
*Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3,450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11
Bracelet 5 motif pave diamonds 5.98 ctw 40,100 USD 07/11


Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, *$3200 8/11
*Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, *$3550 8/11*
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
[FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
[FONT=&quot]*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2,100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10, $2,200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11

Frivole Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700 08/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Ring, .09 ctw $3,100 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Drop Earstuds , .18 ctw $5,700 08/11*


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> *Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring  $25,000  08/11*
> Frivole Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700  08/11
> Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500  08/11
> Frivole small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400  08/11



Actually, the current price for the Lotus BTF ring is $28,300 USD. $25,000 was before the July price increase.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Actually, the current price for the Lotus BTF ring is $28,300 USD. $25,000 was before the July price increase.



I requested the price from Betteridge. Maybe they have one at the old price. I still have the email. I thought it seemed low? It's absolutely breathtaking, btw. Just beautiful!!


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I requested the price from Betteridge. Maybe they have one at the old price. I still have the email. I thought it seemed low? It's absolutely breathtaking, btw. Just beautiful!!



Thank you, *ALLinTHEbag*! I really enjoy wearing it. So comfortable and pretty! Unfortunately, $25K is the old price. How I wish that is the price now!!! But no, $28,300 is the current price. Who knows what it will be after October.


----------



## Hermesaholic

are the prices really going up in the US?


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> are the prices really going up in the US?



I believe so. This has been confirmed by my SA, and by a few tPFers' SAs.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> I believe so. This has been confirmed by my SA, and by a few tPFers' SAs.



yikes!


----------



## Bethc

Yes, my SA said October too.  She said we were "supposed to" have one in April when they did in Europe, but they were upgrading their systems, so it would have been 6 months apart, instead of 3.


----------



## 8mc8

Does anyone know how much is the long 16 motif Magic necklace currently? (the one with MOP, onyx and grey mop) thanks!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Thank you, *ALLinTHEbag*! I really enjoy wearing it. So comfortable and pretty! Unfortunately, $25K is the old price. How I wish that is the price now!!! But no, $28,300 is the current price. Who knows what it will be after October.


It is just SO beautiful!!  I tried it on in Paris last year. Amazing ring!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

8mc8 said:


> Does anyone know how much is the long 16 motif Magic necklace currently? (the one with MOP, onyx and grey mop) thanks!


It's slightly over 19K now after the increase and will be 20% more in October.


----------



## thimp

ALLinTHEbag said:


> It is just SO beautiful!!  I tried it on in Paris last year. Amazing ring!!



Thank you! I really enjoy wearing the ring. I just love how it sits on the fingers.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

thimp said:


> Thank you! I really enjoy wearing the ring. I just love how it sits on the fingers.



I could have fainted when I saw it. It is beautiful but my best friend reminded me of all the other beautiful rings I have. Of course now with the increases, it is just not in the stars for me.


----------



## Rockerchic

Not sure how to update but vintage Alhambra ear studs with push back in yg and mop are $1950

  $1950





G&Smommy said:


> A few updates:
> 
> Updated
> 
> Alhambra-Lucky
> Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
> Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
> Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
> Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
> Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11
> Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
> Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
> Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
> Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
> Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
> Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
> Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
> Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10
> 
> Alhambra-Magic
> Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
> BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, *$5450 8/11*
> BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
> BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
> Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
> Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11
> Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
> Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
> Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, *$8900 8/11
> *Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
> Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
> Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
> Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
> Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3,450 8/11
> Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11
> Bracelet 5 motif pave diamonds 5.98 ctw 40,100 USD 07/11
> 
> 
> Alhambra-Modern
> Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
> Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
> Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
> Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
> Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
> Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
> Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
> Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
> Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
> Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
> Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
> Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
> Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
> Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
> Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
> Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
> Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
> Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
> Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
> Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
> Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10
> 
> Alhambra-Sweet
> Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
> Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
> Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
> Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
> Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
> Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
> Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
> Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
> Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
> Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
> Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
> Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
> Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
> Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
> Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
> Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
> Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
> Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
> Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11
> Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
> Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
> Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
> Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10
> 
> Alhambra- Vintage
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, *$3200 8/11
> *Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
> Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
> Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
> Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, *$3550 8/11*
> Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11
> Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
> [FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
> Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
> Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
> Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
> [FONT=&quot]*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
> Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
> Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
> Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
> Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
> Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
> Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2,100 USD 8/11
> Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
> Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
> Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10, $2,200 8/11
> Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
> Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
> Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
> Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
> Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
> Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
> Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
> Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10
> 
> Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
> - 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
> - 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11
> 
> Frivole Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700 08/11
> 
> Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11
> 
> Frivole small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400 08/11
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Ring, .09 ctw $3,100 08/11
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Drop Earstuds , .18 ctw $5,700 08/11*


----------



## peppers90

Anyone know the price of the single vintage WG pave ring?
Thanks!


----------



## carrie8

peppers90 said:


> Anyone know the price of the single vintage WG pave ring?
> Thanks!


 
I am also interested to know the price of this item.


----------



## G&Smommy

peppers90 said:


> Anyone know the price of the single vintage WG pave ring?
> Thanks!


 
I don't know about the vintage.  The Magic single pave ring is $10,400.


----------



## dialv

Does anyone know the price of the Lucky Alhambra bracelet in YG. It is amazing.


----------



## carabelli888

Could someone please tell me if this is correct price list regarding the Lotus between the finger ring as $25,000 (listed above) ?
I just checked with Van Cleef boutique and they said it is 28,500 USD.
Shouldn't the price be the same anywhere that sells Van Cleef in the US? Please advise. TIA


----------



## Florasun

Updated XL turquoise/yg earclips

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, *$5450 8/11*
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, *$8900 8/11
*Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3,450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11
Bracelet 5 motif pave diamonds 5.98 ctw 40,100 USD 07/11


Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, *$3200 8/11
*Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, *$3550 8/11*
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
[FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11, *$5200 8/11*
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2,100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10, $2,200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11

Frivole Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700 08/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Ring, .09 ctw $3,100 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Drop Earstuds , .18 ctw $5,700 08/11


----------



## Hypnosis

Does anyone have SA email contact info? Either Europe or US would be fine. Thanks!


----------



## beachy10

Hypnosis said:


> Does anyone have SA email contact info? Either Europe or US would be fine. Thanks!



xxdeletedxx


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

carabelli888 said:


> Could someone please tell me if this is correct price list regarding the Lotus between the finger ring as $25,000 (listed above) ?
> I just checked with Van Cleef boutique and they said it is 28,500 USD.
> Shouldn't the price be the same anywhere that sells Van Cleef in the US? Please advise. TIA


Betteridge has one at the old price. Go to their website and request the price for it. it is in stock and a small savings until it sells. I have never purchased from them but some tpf'ers have and say good things.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3,450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11
Bracelet 5 motif pave diamonds 5.98 ctw 40,100 USD 07/11


Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
[FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11, $5200 8/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10, *$2600 8/11*
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2,100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10, $2,200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11

Frivole Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700 08/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Ring, .09 ctw $3,100 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Drop Earstuds , .18 ctw $5,700 08/11


----------



## neenabengal

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3,450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11
Bracelet 5 motif pave diamonds 5.98 ctw 40,100 USD 07/11


Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
[FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11, $5200 8/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10, $2600 8/11
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
*Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2,100 USD 8/11 £1700 09/11*
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10, $2,200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
*Pendant set in WG with turquoise with chain £1700 (Aug 2011), £2150 (9/11)*
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11

Frivole Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700 08/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Ring, .09 ctw $3,100 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Drop Earstuds , .18 ctw $5,700 08/11


----------



## Gojiberry

Those of you that are from NY area, do you know if there is a big difference in taxes between NY and NJ ?


----------



## libellula

In Italy prices have increased since 1st Sept 2011

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3,450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11
Bracelet 5 motif pave diamonds 5.98 ctw 40,100 USD 07/11


Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
[FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
[FONT=&quot]*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2,100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10, $2,200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11

Frivole Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700 08/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Ring, .09 ctw $3,100 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Drop Earstuds , .18 ctw $5,700 08/11*


----------



## Hermesaholic

*you added the 20 in ONYX WITH WG?  I dont think they make that? *



libellula said:


> In Italy prices have increased since 1st Sept 2011
> 
> Alhambra-Lucky
> Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
> Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
> Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
> Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
> Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11
> Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
> Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
> Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
> Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
> Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
> Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
> Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
> Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10
> 
> Alhambra-Magic
> Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
> BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11
> BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
> BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
> Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
> Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11
> Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
> Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
> Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
> Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
> Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
> Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
> Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
> Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3,450 8/11
> Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11
> Bracelet 5 motif pave diamonds 5.98 ctw 40,100 USD 07/11
> 
> 
> Alhambra-Modern
> Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
> Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
> Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
> Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
> Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
> Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
> Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
> Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
> Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
> Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
> Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
> Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
> Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
> Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
> Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
> Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
> Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
> Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
> Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
> Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
> Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10
> 
> Alhambra-Sweet
> Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
> Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
> Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
> Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
> Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
> Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
> Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
> Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
> Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
> Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
> Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
> Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
> Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
> Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
> Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
> Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
> Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
> Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
> Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11
> Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
> Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
> Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
> Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10
> 
> Alhambra- Vintage
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
> Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
> Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
> Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11
> Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11
> Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
> [FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
> Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
> Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
> Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
> [FONT=&quot]*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
> Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
> Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
> Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
> Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
> Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
> Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2,100 USD 8/11
> Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
> Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
> Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10, $2,200 8/11
> Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
> Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
> Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
> Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
> Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
> Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
> Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
> Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10
> 
> Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
> - 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
> - 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11
> 
> Frivole Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700 08/11
> 
> Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11
> 
> Frivole small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400 08/11
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Ring, .09 ctw $3,100 08/11
> 
> Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Drop Earstuds , .18 ctw $5,700 08/11*


----------



## libellula

You are right,  I meant YG and not WG. Sorry about that!


----------



## Hermesaholic

libellula said:


> You are right,  I meant YG and not WG. Sorry about that!



no worry--you got me excited for a minute!!


----------



## G&Smommy

Does anyone know the current price for the single pave vintage pendant in white gold?  Missing it on Gilt yesterday has me tempted.  Thanks!


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> Does anyone know the current price for the single pave vintage pendant in white gold?  Missing it on Gilt yesterday has me tempted.  Thanks!



Are you referring to this one?  I so happened to have asked about this last week.  It is $6,200.  Hope that helps!


----------



## G&Smommy

marialc121 said:


> Are you referring to this one?  I so happened to have asked about this last week.  It is $6,200.  Hope that helps!



That's the one.  Thanks!  The one at Gilt was a great deal at $3900.


----------



## marialc121

G&Smommy said:


> That's the one.  Thanks!  The one at Gilt was a great deal at $3900.



Yup, it definitely was!  Almost double the price.


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Apologies in advance if this question has been asked before. What do number like 08/11, 7/11, and 6/10 mean? Totally new to VCA here..


----------



## G&Smommy

CoralRhapsody said:


> Apologies in advance if this question has been asked before. What do number like 08/11, 7/11, and 6/10 mean? Totally new to VCA here..


 
Effective dates of the pricing information - August, 2011, July, 2011, June, 2010.


----------



## libellula

Italy - prices increase
In Italy prices have increased since 1st Sept 2011

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3,450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11
Bracelet 5 motif pave diamonds 5.98 ctw 40,100 USD 07/11


Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
*Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3,400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3,000 09/11*



Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Cornelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
[FONT=&quot]Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
[FONT=&quot]*Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6-11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2,100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10, $2,200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11

Frivole Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700 08/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Ring, .09 ctw $3,100 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Drop Earstuds , .18 ctw $5,700 08/11*


----------



## beansbeans

G&Smommy said:


> Does anyone know the current price for the single pave vintage pendant in white gold? Missing it on Gilt yesterday has me tempted. Thanks!


 
Hi - there is also the modern alhambra version for $5950 

http://www.londonjewelers.com/van-cleef-and-arpels-18k-diamond-pendant-necklace.html


----------



## G&Smommy

beansbeans said:


> Hi - there is also the modern alhambra version for $5950
> 
> http://www.londonjewelers.com/van-cleef-and-arpels-18k-diamond-pendant-necklace.html



Thanks!  That one is pretty too.  I wish I could see them IRL.  Do you know if there is a EG version?


----------



## beansbeans

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks! That one is pretty too. I wish I could see them IRL. Do you know if there is a EG version?


 
There probably is a WG version but, I haven't seen it.


----------



## G&Smommy

beansbeans said:


> There probably is a WG version but, I haven't seen it.



Thanks.  Sorry for the typos.  It is the auto correct on my phone.


----------



## bags to die for

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3,450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11
Bracelet 5 motif pave diamonds 5.98 ctw 40,100 USD 07/11


*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3,400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3,000 09/11



*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra- Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP Eur5,500 9/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2,100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10, $2,200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11

Frivole Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700 08/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Ring, .09 ctw $3,100 08/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Effeuillage Drop Earstuds , .18 ctw $5,700 08/11


----------



## tbbbjb

Butterfly/ Papillion
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

Cosmos
Earrings (small): EUR 19,662
Necklace/pendant/brooch (Small): CHF 18,900 2/10
Ring (small, single flower): $18,200 4/10, EUR14,690 5/10

Flowerlace
Necklace: CHF 19,700 1/10, $18,600 4/10

Fleurette
Earrings set in YG with 1.1 carats of diamonds (small): $11,100 3/10
Earrings set in yg with 1.94 carats of diamonds (large): $ 18,400 3/10
Earrings Dangling (2 motifs) set in wg with 2.2 carats of diamonds: $22,500
Pendant set in yg with 0.55 carats of diamonds (small): $5,850 3/10
Pendant set in yg with 0.97 carats of diamonds (large): $9,450 3/10
Five Fleurette Necklace: $46,000 4/10

Folie des pres
Bracelet set in WG with 16.01ct blue sapphires and 4.63 ct diamonds: $98,000 11/10
Earclips set in WG with 7.5ct of diamonds: $85,000 9/10
Earclips set in WG with 6.38ct blue sapphires and 3.29ct carats of diamonds: $53,500 11/10
Necklace set in WG with 5.36ct blue sapphires and 1.39ct carats of diamonds: $44,500 11/10


Frivole
Ring (2 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: HKD115,000 12/09, $15,800 12/09, CHF 4,150 6/09
Ring (8 motifs) set in YG: SGD 9,650 1/10, HKD 48,100 1/10
2 motif ring YG: SGD 5,650 1/10, SGD 5,740 7/10
Single motif YG Earclips 1 Diamond Center, Small size: SGD5,150, CHF 3,750 6/09, GBP 2,500 8/10
Single motif WG earclips 1 Diamond center, Small size: USD3,700 Pave w/ 1.2 carats diamonds WG earstuds $11,400 11/10
Single motif WG pendant 3 Diamond Center: USD3,150
one flower ring set in WG with diamonds, diamond center 5000 &#8364;
Nine flowers long necklace 35300 &#8364;
one flower earrings (small) 8150&#8364;
two flowers clip 11700&#8364;

Lotus
Lotus Ring set in WG with 2.31Cts Pave Diamonds, equipped with a mechanism that enables the ring to be worn on either one or two fingers (closed): SGD36,000 1/09, 18,300 &#8364;, USD24,300, £ 16,600
Two-lotus ring to be worn between the fingers: 20 200 &#8364;, CHF 28,600 10/09
Lotus earrings (small): 9000 &#8364; , CHF 12,800 2/10, $12,400 11/10 Lotus earrings (Large) with 3.54 diamonds $33,200 11/10
Lotus necklace: CHF 9,850 1/10

Miroir des Eaux
Diamond chain: CHF 7,950 2/10, $7650 11/10

Oiseaux de Paradis
Birds of Paradise btf ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
Birds of Paradise earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10 Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10

Perlée
Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10
Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10
Ring thin rg, wg or yg: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550
Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10

Socrates
Earrings (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 4100&#8364; $5650 11/10, 4600 &#8364; 1/11
Earrings (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with 1.45 carats of diamonds $15,900 11/10, 12,900 &#8364; 1/11
Earrings (multiple flowers) set in WG with diamonds: $52,000 11/10
Pendant (1 flower) set in WG or YG with diamonds: 2700&#8364;
Pendant (3 flowers) set in WG or YG with diamonds: CND12,300, CHF 11,500 2/10, $11,200 11/10
Ring (1 flower) ring set in WG with diamonds: 3700&#8364;
Ring btf (4 flowers) set in WG w/diamonds: 7400&#8364;, CHF 10,500 2/10, GBP 6,850 8/10, $10,200 11/10

Une Journée à Paris
Île de la Cité pendant - WG, 4.87cts diamonds, 16.02cts sapphires: $88,000 12/09
Mercredi à Paris Sautoir: HKD 108,000
Mercredi à Paris Bracelet: HKD 43,100
Mercredi à Paris Pendant: HKD 26,100 (GBP2400)
Romance à Paris Sautoir: HKD 91,000
Romance à Paris Bracelet: HKD 40,900
Romance à Paris Pendant: HKD 23,900, HKD27,500 5/11


----------



## schadenfreude13

Anyone have the latest USD price for the Alhambra Byzantine YG bracelet - with the 3 different motifs (hollow, filled, dangling).


----------



## beansbeans

schadenfreude13 said:


> Anyone have the latest USD price for the Alhambra Byzantine YG bracelet - with the 3 different motifs (hollow, filled, dangling).




I believe it's $2200 now, give or take a few dollars.  When I bought it before the July 2011 increase, it was $1800.  Also, an SA recently mentioned that this style is going to be rested but, I don't know if that's entirely true b/c I still see it on London Jeweler's website.  It's a really lovely bracelet.... Shines and sparkles so much that I can't stop looking at it !!!!


----------



## schadenfreude13

beansbeans said:


> I believe it's $2200 now, give or take a few dollars.  When I bought it before the July 2011 increase, it was $1800.  Also, an SA recently mentioned that this style is going to be rested but, I don't know if that's entirely true b/c I still see it on London Jeweler's website.  It's a really lovely bracelet.... Shines and sparkles so much that I can't stop looking at it !!!!



Resting!? Will be calling a store tonight


----------



## misssoph

What about the matching Byzantine gold earrings? Does anyone know? I have always liked these, they were I think the first VCA thing I ever noticed.


----------



## beansbeans

misssoph said:


> What about the matching Byzantine gold earrings? Does anyone know? I have always liked these, they were I think the first VCA thing I ever noticed.


 
I like those too!!!  Have you seen the picture of Charlize Theron wearing them?  I believe it's in the "Celebrities and VCA" thread.  They are $1850.


----------



## schadenfreude13

beansbeans said:


> I believe it's $2200 now, give or take a few dollars.  When I bought it before the July 2011 increase, it was $1800.  Also, an SA recently mentioned that this style is going to be rested but, I don't know if that's entirely true b/c I still see it on London Jeweler's website.  It's a really lovely bracelet.... Shines and sparkles so much that I can't stop looking at it !!!!



I just got quoted $2600 from London Jewelers. Isn't that the post-increase price?!


----------



## beansbeans

schadenfreude13 said:


> I just got quoted $2600 from London Jewelers. Isn't that the post-increase price?!


 
Wow, that is quite a jump.  It does sound like the post-increase price.  

Did they even have it in stock?  Mine had to be special ordered and I paid a deposit to lock in the lower price.  Maybe the SA quoted you the post-increase price b/c it will need to be special ordered and will not be delivered until after the increase?  

In any case, maybe talk to another SA?  The money you save on this piece can be put towards your lotus ring


----------



## *jennifer*

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3,450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11
Bracelet 5 motif pave diamonds 5.98 ctw 40,100 USD 07/11

*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3,400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3,000 09/11

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra- Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10, *$3850 8/11*
Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP Eur5,500 9/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2,100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10, $2,200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

*Frivole* 
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700 08/11
Small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400 08/11

*Effeuillage* 
Ring, .09 ctw $3,100 08/11
Drop Earstuds , .18 ctw $5,700 08/11


----------



## vancleef fan

Alhambra-Lucky
 Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10
 Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
 Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
 Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
 Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11
 Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
 Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
 Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
 Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
 Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
 Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
 Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
 Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
 Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
 Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
 BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11
 BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
 BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
 Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
 Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11
 Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
 Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
 Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
 Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
 Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
 Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
 Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
 Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3,450 8/11
 Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11
 Bracelet 5 motif pave diamonds 5.98 ctw 40,100 USD 07/11

Alhambra-Modern
 Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
 Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
 Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
 Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
 Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
 Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
 Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
 Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
 Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
 Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
 Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
 Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
 Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
 Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
 Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
 Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
 Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
 Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
 Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
 Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
 Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3,400 09/11
 Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3,000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
 Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
 Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
 Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
 Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
 Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
 Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
 Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
 Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
 Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
 Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
 Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
 Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
 Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
 Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
 Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
 Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
 Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
 Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
 Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11
 Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
 Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
 Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
 Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
 Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11
 Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11
 Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
 Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10
 Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
 Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11
 Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11
 Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
 Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
 Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11
 Earclips set in YG with MOP:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11
 Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11
 Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
 Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
 Earclips Super set in YG with MOP: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10
 Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
 Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
 Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
 Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
 Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
 Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11
 Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
 Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
 Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP Eur5,500 9/11
 Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
 Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
 Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
 Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
 Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11
 Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
 Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 01/11, USD $14,200 3/11. *£ 13,900.  09/11*
 Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
 Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
 Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
 Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11
 Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
 Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
 Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
 Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
 Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
 Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2,100 USD 8/11
 Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
 Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
 Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10, $2,200 8/11
 Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10
 Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
 Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
 Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
 Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
 Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
 Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
 Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
 - 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
 - 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11. *£ 22,100   09/11
* 
Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole 
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700 08/11
 Small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400 08/11

Effeuillage 
Ring, .09 ctw $3,100 08/11
 Drop Earstuds , .18 ctw $5,700 08/11


----------



## dogfennol85

Hi Glamourette, i am new to this forum nice to see your thread.


----------



## juliette138

Does anyone know how much the oiseaux de paradis bird ring costs?
http://images.google.com/imgres?q=o...start=0&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=93&ty=64
Either the blue one or the YG one (which I can't find a picture for)?

Thanks!


----------



## burberryprncess

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11,*$6,350 10/11*
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, *$7,850 10/11*
*Earclips pave set in WG: $25,700 10/11* 
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3,450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, *$23,000 10/11*
Bracelet 5 motif pave diamonds 5.98 ctw 40,100 USD 07/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3,400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3,000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, *$1,450 10/11*
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11, *$26,250 10/11*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, *$3,700 10/11*
*Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, *$3,700 10/11*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11, *$3,700 10/11*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11, *$4,250 10/11*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, *$4,550 10/11*
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, *$4,150 10/11*
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11, *$4,150 10/11*
*Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4,550 10/11*
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10, *$5,200 10/11*
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11, *$7,400 10/11*
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP Eur5,500 9/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11, *14,800 10/11*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, *$14,800 10/11*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 01/11, USD $14,200 3/11. £ 13,900. 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2,100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10, $2,200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10, *$2,500 10/11*
*Pendant set in YG  with tiger eye: $2,600 10/11 *
Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11. £ 22,100 09/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole 
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700 08/11
Small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400 08/11

Effeuillage 
Ring, .09 ctw $3,100 08/11
Drop Earstuds , .18 ctw $5,700 08/11


----------



## beansbeans

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
*Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11*
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Cornelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11,*$6,350 10/11*
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds USD13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, *$7,850 10/11*
*Earclips pave set in WG: $25,700 10/11* 
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3,450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, *$23,000 10/11*
Bracelet 5 motif pave diamonds 5.98 ctw 40,100 USD 07/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4,900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2,350 6/10
*Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3,000 10/11*
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8,150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8,950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2,250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2,400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3,400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3,000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, *$1,450 10/11*
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with cornelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: 22700.00 USD 07/11, *$26,250 10/11*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, *$3,700 10/11*
*Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, *$3,700 10/11*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11, *$3,700 10/11*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11, *$4,250 10/11*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP:$1,350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2,900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, *$4,550 10/11*
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, *$4,150 10/11*
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10 3550 USD 07/11, *$4,150 10/11*
*Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4,550 10/11*
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10, *$5,200 10/11*
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4,900 6/10, $5,200 12/10, 4400  1/11, *$7,400 10/11*
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: USD $5100 9/10, USD 5200 2/11, $6,400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP Eur5,500 9/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats) $75,200.00 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 $12,800.00 07/11, *14,800 10/11*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, *$14,800 10/11*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11. £ 13,900. 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1,750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2,100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1,150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1,600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1,700 6/10 $1,800 11/10, $2,200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1,550 6/10, *$2,500 10/11*
*Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2,600 10/11 *
Pendant set in WG with turquoise(no chain) 2000 USD 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5,450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6,250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold (USD 7,200) 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold (USD 6,800) 9/09 07/11(8250 USD)

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11. £ 22,100 09/11

*Socrate Between-the-Finger Ring $11,400 07/11, $13,100 10/11*

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole 
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw $12,700 08/11
Small earclips WG .18 ctw (small) $4,400 08/11
*Small earclips YG .18 ctw (small) $4,250 07/11, $4,900 10/11*

Effeuillage 
Ring, .09 ctw $3,100 08/11
Drop Earstuds , .18 ctw $5,700 08/11


----------



## *jennifer*

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11, $2500 7/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25,700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17,000, $17,900 11/10, *$22,100 10/11*
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23,000 10/11

*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3,400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3,000 09/11

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, *$2250 10/11*
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra- Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11, $4,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4,550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11, $7400 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP: Eur5,500 9/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $12,800 07/11, 14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 01/11, USD $14,200 3/11. £ 13,900. 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11, £ 22,100 09/11

Socrate Between-the-Finger Ring $11,400 07/11, $13,100 10/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

*Frivole*
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw: $12,700 08/11
Small earclips WG 0.18 ctw (small): $4400 08/11
Small earclips YG 0.18 ctw (small): $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11

*Effeuillage*
Ring, 0.09 ctw: $3,100 08/11
Drop Earstuds , 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
*Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700  10/11*
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25,700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10, $22,100 10/11
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23,000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
*Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350  10/11*
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3,400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3,000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11, $4,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4,550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, $7400 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP: Eur5,500 9/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $12,800 07/11, 14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11. £ 13,900. 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11

*Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11, £ 22,100 09/11  $25,000  10/11*

*Lotus Earclips  $16,200  10/11*

Socrate Between-the-Finger Ring $11,400 07/11, $13,100 10/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw: $12,700 08/11
*Small earclips WG 0.18 ctw (small): $4400 08/11  $5,150 10/11*
Small earclips YG 0.18 ctw (small): $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
*Large(3 diamond) earclips in YG .33 ctw  $6,100  10/11*

Effeuillage*
Ring, 0.09 ctw: $3,100 08/11 $4,400  10/11*
Drop Earstuds , 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11, $2500 7/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25,700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17,000, $17,900 11/10, $22,100 10/11
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23,000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3,400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3,000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11, $4,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4,550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11, $7400 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP: Eur5,500 9/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $12,800 07/11, 14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 01/11, USD $14,200 3/11. £ 13,900. 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11, £ 22,100 09/11 $25,000 10/11

Lotus Earclips $16,200 10/11

Socrate Between-the-Finger Ring $11,400 07/11, $13,100 10/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw: $12,700 08/11
Small earclips WG 0.18 ctw (small): $4400 08/11 $5,150 10/11
Small earclips YG 0.18 ctw (small): $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Large(3 diamond) earclips in YG .33 ctw $6,100 10/11

Effeuillage
Ring, 0.09 ctw: $3,100 08/11 $4,400 10/11
Drop Earstuds , 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11

*2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer Earclips: RG white mop vintage- $4,400  10/11  	*


----------



## carabelli888

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25,700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10, $22,100 10/11
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23,000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3,400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3,000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11, $4,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4,550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, $7400 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP: Eur5,500 9/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $12,800 07/11, 14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11. £ 13,900. 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11,* $17,000 10/11*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11, £ 22,100 09/11, *$32,600 10/11*
Lotus Earclips $16,200 10/11

Socrate Between-the-Finger Ring $11,400 07/11, $13,100 10/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw: $12,700 08/11
Small earclips WG 0.18 ctw (small): $4400 08/11 $5,150 10/11
Small earclips YG 0.18 ctw (small): $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Large(3 diamond) earclips in YG .33 ctw $6,100 10/11

Effeuillage
Ring, 0.09 ctw: $3,100 08/11 $4,400 10/11
Drop Earstuds , 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11

*2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer Earclips: RG white mop vintage- $4,400 10/11 *


----------



## minttea

Hi everyone! I alaways enjoy reading this post, but never had a chance to post a comment...But I NEED to ask one question, so I am here. 
I went to one of Van Cleef boutique yesterday, and purchased Vintage Alhambra pendant Single motif, mother of pearl with yellow gold with chain. It was $2500 before tax. However, I see the post stating "Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
" and I am confused.... Did they rip me off?!!?


----------



## schadenfreude13

minttea said:


> Hi everyone! I alaways enjoy reading this post, but never had a chance to post a comment...But I NEED to ask one question, so I am here.
> I went to one of Van Cleef boutique yesterday, and purchased Vintage Alhambra pendant Single motif, mother of pearl with yellow gold with chain. It was $2500 before tax. However, I see the post stating "Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
> " and I am confused.... Did they rip me off?!!?



Nope, that was the price in June 2010 (06/10) - the $2500 is after 3 price increases over the last year and a half, so it's legit.


----------



## minttea

I am newbie,,, and am confused. So the price listed here has not been updated since last year?


----------



## schadenfreude13

minttea said:


> I am newbie,,, and am confused. So the price listed here has not been updated since last year?



Some have, some haven't. For example:

*Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11*

This shows 4 prices, June 2010, November 2010, August 2011, and October 2011. The pieces listed with one price just haven't been updated by a PF member. And sometimes people remove the old historical prices and just update with the latest. It's a forum-made list of what members have paid around the world. Hope that helps.


----------



## minttea

I see! Thank you so much for explaining that  The price increase is brutal.... I wanted to get holiday edition (carnelian), but I think the price could be outrageous.


----------



## *jennifer*

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11, $2500 7/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25,700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17,000, $17,900 11/10, $22,100 10/11
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23,000 10/11

*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG with grey MOP: $3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3,400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3,000 09/11

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra- Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11, $4,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4,550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11, $7400 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP: Eur5,500 9/11, *$7400 10/11*
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
*Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, *$19600 10/11*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $12,800 07/11, 14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 01/11, USD $14,200 3/11. £ 13,900. 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11, $17,000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11

Van Cleef & Arpels *Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring *$25,000 08/11, £ 22,100 09/11, $32,600 10/11
Lotus Earclips $16,200 10/11

*Socrate* Between-the-Finger Ring $11,400 07/11, $13,100 10/11

*Snowflake* diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

*Frivole*
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw: $12,700 08/11
Small earclips WG 0.18 ctw (small): $4400 08/11 $5,150 10/11
Small earclips YG 0.18 ctw (small): $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Large(3 diamond) earclips in YG .33 ctw $6,100 10/11

*Effeuillage*
Ring, 0.09 ctw: $3,100 08/11, $4,400 10/11
Drop Earstuds , 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11

2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer Earclips: RG white mop vintage- $4,400 10/11


----------



## pinktailcat

Does anyone know the price of Sweet Alhambra, mother of Pearl as well as New Pink Gold??

I purchased New Pink Gold of Sweet Alhambra in September, 2011.

The price was $1400 (plus tax)

One motif vintage Alhambra mother of pearl necklace was of $2100 in September, 2011, but 

 but now $2500!!! (as of 0ctober 2012) 

Also Sweet Alhambra, Clover, Mother of Pearl Necklace was $1250 (as of September 2011)

I am wondering, if the price of Sweet Alhambra, Pink Gold,  was increased as well. If I remember correctly, 

Sweet Alhambra, Clover, Pink Gold $2100 
(as of September 2011)

Sweet Alhambra, One Motif,Pink Gold $1250( as of September2011)

*Thank you for your help!!
*


----------



## darkangel07760

Does anyone know what the most current price is for the wg/turquoise sweet butterfly necklace in U.S. dollars?  Thanks!


----------



## baileylab

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11, $2500 7/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5motifs) YG with whote & gray MOP & onyx: HK$ 45,100 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25,700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350; HK$ 68,000 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17,000, $17,900 11/10, $22,100 10/11
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23,000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG with grey MOP: $3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3,400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3,000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11, $4,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4,550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11, $7400 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP: Eur5,500 9/11, $7400 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $12,800 07/11, 14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 01/11, USD $14,200 3/11. £ 13,900. 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11, $17,000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11, £ 22,100 09/11, $32,600 10/11
Lotus Earclips $16,200 10/11

Socrate Between-the-Finger Ring $11,400 07/11, $13,100 10/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw: $12,700 08/11
Small earclips WG 0.18 ctw (small): $4400 08/11 $5,150 10/11
Small earclips YG 0.18 ctw (small): $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Large(3 diamond) earclips in YG .33 ctw $6,100 10/11

Effeuillage
Ring, 0.09 ctw: $3,100 08/11, $4,400 10/11
Drop Earstuds , 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11

2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer Earclips: RG white mop vintage- $4,400 10/11


----------



## baileylab

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11, $2500 7/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with white & gray MOP & onyx: HK$ 45,100 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25,700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350; HK$ 68,000 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17,000, $17,900 11/10, $22,100 10/11
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23,000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG with grey MOP: $3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3,400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3,000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11; HK$ 27,300 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10; 
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11; HK$ 27,300 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11, $4,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4,550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11, $7400 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP: Eur5,500 9/11, $7400 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $12,800 07/11, 14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 01/11, USD $14,200 3/11. £ 13,900. 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11, $17,000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11, £ 22,100 09/11, $32,600 10/11
Lotus Earclips $16,200 10/11

Socrate Between-the-Finger Ring $11,400 07/11, $13,100 10/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw: $12,700 08/11
Small earclips WG 0.18 ctw (small): $4400 08/11 $5,150 10/11
Small earclips YG 0.18 ctw (small): $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Large(3 diamond) earclips in YG .33 ctw $6,100 10/11

Effeuillage
Ring, 0.09 ctw: $3,100 08/11, $4,400 10/11
Drop Earstuds , 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11

2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer Earclips: RG white mop vintage- $4,400 10/11


----------



## peppermint tea

Does anyone know the current price of the following items?

* 18k White Gold Diamond Socrate Pendant http://www.londonjewelers.com/van-cleef-and-arpels-18k-socrate-pendant.html

* Frivole two flower ring in 18kt yellow gold with diamond centers http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-frivole-ring/p/4179/

* Sweet Alhambra clover bracelet in pink gold

Thank you in advance!


----------



## baileylab

peppermint tea said:


> Does anyone know the current price of the following items?
> 
> * 18k White Gold Diamond Socrate Pendant http://www.londonjewelers.com/van-cleef-and-arpels-18k-socrate-pendant.html
> 
> * Frivole two flower ring in 18kt yellow gold with diamond centers http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-frivole-ring/p/4179/
> 
> * Sweet Alhambra clover bracelet in pink gold
> 
> Thank you in advance!



i think you can email the stores. it;s on the vca website.

i emailed the ones in hong kong & macau & they answered immediately!

hth!


----------



## peppermint tea

baileylab said:


> i think you can email the stores. it;s on the vca website.
> 
> i emailed the ones in hong kong & macau & they answered immediately!
> 
> hth!


I just sent them an email so hopefully they respond - and when they do, I'll update on here


----------



## maychai76

peppermint tea said:


> Does anyone know the current price of the following items?
> 
> * 18k White Gold Diamond Socrate Pendant http://www.londonjewelers.com/van-cleef-and-arpels-18k-socrate-pendant.html
> 
> * Frivole two flower ring in 18kt yellow gold with diamond centers http://www.betteridge.com/van-cleef-arpels-frivole-ring/p/4179/
> 
> * Sweet Alhambra clover bracelet in pink gold
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I'm interested in the frivole ring.It's selling SGD6800 in my country Singapore.I just sent an email too to enquire the price in Europe.Hope my girlfriend will be bringing back one for me at a cheaper price from there


----------



## maychai76

I got the reply about the price of YG frivole ring.It's selling Euro3400 in ParisIt's about SGD6k


----------



## Samia

I don't know the exact name of this piece, could someone chime in and would love to know the price too. TIA


----------



## peppermint tea

* Socrate Pendant with 3 Flowers (18K WG & Diamonds) HK$107,000 10/11

* Frivole Between-the-Finger Ring (18K YG & Diamonds) HK$40,400 10/11

* Sweet Alhambra clover bracelet (18K PG) HK$10,450 10/11

* Sweet Alhambra clover pendant (18K PG) HK$11,650 10/11


----------



## sjunky13

I wonder how much the Frivole ring went up in the states?


----------



## twigski

I couldn't add on to the price list because we have exceeded 10,000 characters!! 

The current price for the Magic Alhambra 6 motif wht & gray mop & onyx in yellow gold is now $9100


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tigers eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25,700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17,000, $17,900 11/10, $22,100 7/11 *$24,500 10/2011*
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23,000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3,400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3,000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11, $4,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4,550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, $7400 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP: Eur5,500 9/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $12,800 07/11, 14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  01/11, USD $14,200 3/11. £ 13,900. 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11, £ 22,100 09/11 $25,000 10/11

Lotus Earclips $16,200 10/11

Socrate Between-the-Finger Ring $11,400 07/11, $13,100 10/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw: $12,700 08/11
Small earclips WG 0.18 ctw (small): $4400 08/11 $5,150 10/11
Small earclips YG 0.18 ctw (small): $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Large(3 diamond) earclips in YG .33 ctw $6,100 10/11

Effeuillage
Ring, 0.09 ctw: $3,100 08/11 $4,400 10/11
Drop Earstuds , 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11

2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer Earclips: RG white mop vintage- $4,400 10/11


----------



## maychai76

maychai76 said:


> I got the reply about the price of YG frivole ring.It's selling Euro3400 in ParisIt's about SGD6k



My gf just got the ring for me from Paris.It's Euro4100.I'm just wondering has the price just increased?or the wrong information was given?

The small YG frivole earrings are Euro3700


----------



## thegraceful1

Samia said:


> I don't know the exact name of this piece, could someone chime in and would love to know the price too. TIA


 
This silk cord piece was an American Express Black Card members purchase to purchase item, and no longer avail.


----------



## Samia

thegraceful1 said:


> This silk cord piece was an American Express Black Card members purchase to purchase item, and no longer avail.



Thanks, I did get in touch with VCA where I live and here it was done for a special promo and are no longer available.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white mop clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11, $2500 7/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring btf set in WG with white clover and Tiger&#8217;s eye butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring btf set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13,600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25,700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & gray MOP & onyx: $6350
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & gray MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12,300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17,000, $17,900 11/10, $22,100 7/11 $24,500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23,000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4,150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4,500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34,400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12,200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3,400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3,000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2,000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant/ Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant/ Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendent Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra- Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2,800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2,550 9/10, $3,200 7/11, $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE $3,700 7/11, $4,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3,400, USD $3550 4/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx:$2,750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2,600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4,550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11,100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3,350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3,200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11, $7400 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/1
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP: Eur5,500 9/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $12,800 07/11, 14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, $14,800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 01/11, USD $14,200 3/11. £ 13,900. 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: US$11,200 6/10 $14,800 7/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: CND11,200 , SGD14,000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10 EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17,100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & yellow gold: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & yellow gold: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11

Van Cleef & Arpels Lotus Between-the-Finger Ring $25,000 08/11, £ 22,100 09/11 $25,000 10/11

Lotus Earclips $16,200 10/11

Socrate Between-the-Finger Ring $11,400 07/11, $13,100 10/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

Frivole
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw: $12,700 08/11
Small earclips WG 0.18 ctw (small): $4400 08/11 $5,150 10/11
Small earclips YG 0.18 ctw (small): $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Large(3 diamond) earclips in YG .33 ctw $6,100 10/11

Effeuillage
Ring, 0.09 ctw: $3,100 08/11 $4,400 10/11
Drop Earstuds , 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11

2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer Earclips: RG white mop vintage- $4,400 10/11


----------



## *jennifer*

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11, $2500 7/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra-Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

*Special Edition* Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & YG: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & YG: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11

*Lotus* 
Earclips $16200 10/11
Between-the-Finger Ring $25000 08/11, £ 22100 09/11 $25,000 10/11, $32600 10/11

*Socrate* 
Earclips WG with 5.68 ctw: $66500 10/11
Between-the-Finger Ring: $11400 07/11, $13100 10/11

*Snowflake* diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

*Frivole*
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw: $12700 08/11, $14600 10/11
Earclips Small WG 0.18 ctw: $4400 08/11 $5150 10/11
Earclips Small YG 0.18 ctw: $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Earclips Large (3 diamond) YG 0.33 ctw: $6100 10/11
Necklace 9 flower station: $54000 9/11, $62500 10/11
Ring Double flower: $21100 10/11

*Cosmos*
Earclips WG with pave 6.8 ctw: $80000 10/11
Pendant WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $45500 10/11
Ring WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $53000 10/11

*Effeuillage*
Earstuds Drop YG 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11
Ring YG 0.09 ctw: $3100 08/11 $4400 10/11

2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer Earclips: RG white MOP vintage: $4400 10/11


----------



## Kylee

Hi does anybody know the latest price for the vintage alhambra earstuds or earclips in turquoise in the US or Europe? Thanks!


----------



## ashton

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10 HKD12,500 11/2011
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra-Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, *HKD55,000 11/2011*
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, *HKD145,000 11/2011*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, *HKD110,000 11/2011*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, *HKD110,000 11/2011*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

*Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):*
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & YG: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & YG: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11


----------



## ashton

*Lotus *
Earclips $16200 10/11
Between-the-Finger Ring $25000 08/11, £ 22100 09/11 $25,000 10/11, $32600 10/11

*Socrate* 
Earclips WG with 5.68 ctw: $66500 10/11
Between-the-Finger Ring: $11400 07/11, $13100 10/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw $56,500 08/11

*Frivole*
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw: $12700 08/11, $14600 10/11
Earclips Small WG 0.18 ctw: $4400 08/11 $5150 10/11
Earclips Small YG 0.18 ctw: $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Earclips Large (3 diamond) YG 0.33 ctw: $6100 10/11
Necklace 9 flower station: $54000 9/11, $62500 10/11
Ring Double flower: $21100 10/11

*Cosmos*
Earclips WG with pave 6.8 ctw: $80000 10/11
Pendant WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $45500 10/11
Ring WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $53000 10/11

*Effeuillage*
Earstuds Drop YG 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11
Ring YG 0.09 ctw: $3100 08/11 $4400 10/11

2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer Earclips: RG white MOP vintage: $4400 10/11


----------



## lunechan

Hi, does anyone know current price on sweet Alhambra necklace in rose gold in Paris? Or vintage necklace in rose gold?


----------



## *jennifer*

lunechan said:


> Hi, does anyone know current price on sweet Alhambra necklace in rose gold in Paris? Or vintage necklace in rose gold?



the sweet pendant in solid rose gold is $1600.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

New Perlee Pendants:

3 Rows without diamonds 2750 in RG, 3000 in WG

5 rows 3550 in RG, 3800 in WG

1 row diamonds 5450 in RG, 5750 in WG

3 rows diamonds 9600 in RG, 9900 in WG


----------



## classicsgirl

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11, $2500 7/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10 HKD12,500 11/2011
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra-Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & YG: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & YG: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11


----------



## classicsgirl

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10 HKD12,500 11/2011
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
*Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 , 975GBP 12/11 *
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
*Earstuds - carnelian: 1150 12/11*
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra-Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 *3200, 2900GBP 12/11 *
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 *6400, 5750GBP 12/11*
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & YG: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & YG: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11


----------



## schadenfreude13

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10 HKD12,500 11/2011
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 , 975GBP 12/11 
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra-Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11 
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & YG: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & YG: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11


----------



## XCCX

classicsgirl said:


> Alhambra-Lucky
> Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
> Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
> Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
> Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
> Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11
> Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
> Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
> Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
> Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
> Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
> Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
> Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
> Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10
> 
> Alhambra-Magic
> Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
> BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
> BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
> BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
> Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
> Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
> Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
> Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
> Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
> Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
> Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
> Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
> Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
> Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11
> Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
> Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
> Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11
> 
> Alhambra-Modern
> Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
> Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
> Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
> Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
> Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
> Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
> Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
> Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
> Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
> Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
> Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
> Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
> Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
> Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
> Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
> Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
> Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
> Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
> Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
> Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
> Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
> Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
> Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
> Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
> Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11
> 
> Alhambra-Sweet
> Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10 HKD12,500 11/2011
> Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
> Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
> Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
> Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
> *Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 , 975GBP 12/11 *
> Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
> Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
> Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
> Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
> Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
> Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
> Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
> Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
> *Earstuds - carnelian: 1150 12/11*
> Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
> Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
> Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
> Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
> Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
> Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
> Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
> Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
> Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
> Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10
> 
> Alhambra-Vintage
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 *3200, 2900GBP 12/11 *
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
> Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
> Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
> Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
> Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
> Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
> Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
> Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
> Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
> Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
> Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
> Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
> Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
> Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
> Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
> Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 *6400, 5750GBP 12/11*
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
> Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
> Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
> Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
> Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
> Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
> Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
> Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
> Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
> Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
> Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
> Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
> Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
> Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
> Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
> Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10
> 
> Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
> - 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & YG: $7200 9/09
> - 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & YG: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11



Is that true??? The price of the sweet clover bracelet in YG? I thought it was in this price range but went up to above $1100?


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:


> Just an update based on my recent purchase...
> 
> Butterfly
> 2 Butterfly Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: March 2010 - $19.2K



Just to update this, I don't see it on the list - the price now is $25,400.


----------



## Greentea

Anyone know the current price of the yellow gold frivole pendant?


----------



## lala10

The 20 motif vintage alhambra in onyx/YG is $14,800 now. I'd assume MOP is the same.


----------



## SavoirLuxe

Hi, everyone!  Just to double-check, the current price of the Alhambra Vintage tiger's eye 10 motif necklace (16") is $7,400?  And what is 6/10, 7/11 & 10/11 mean on the 20 motif?  Thanks!!  I've just discovered the Vintage line and absolutely love!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

SavoirLuxe said:


> Hi, everyone!  Just to double-check, the current price of the Alhambra Vintage tiger's eye 10 motif necklace (16") is $7,400?  And what is 6/10, 7/11 & 10/11 mean on the 20 motif?  Thanks!!  I've just discovered the Vintage line and absolutely love!



Yes, this is the correct price for the TE because I just purchased mine a few months ago...
Those dates represent what the current price was at that date.  Vca has had several recent price increases.
The price of a 20motif is the same as two 10 motifs.


----------



## SavoirLuxe

texasgirliegirl said:


> Yes, this is the correct price for the TE because I just purchased mine a few months ago...
> Those dates represent what the current price was at that date.  Vca has had several recent price increases.
> The price of a 20motif is the same as two 10 motifs.


Thank you so much!


----------



## honeybeez

May i know r all there prices tax included?
And where is the cheapest to get these vca? Usa or europe? Thanks...


----------



## *jennifer*

^the prices are all tax excluded. i'm not sure where it's cheaper.


----------



## honeybeez

Is the prices quoted in euro, after vat refund or before? 
And is the alhambra magic mop pendant WG still 2050 euro now? Thanks.


----------



## LucindaC

Hi ladies, can anyone advise me of the current price of the vintage alhambra bracelet watch in MOP? Thanks in advance!


----------



## calisnoopy

Do we have the prices for the pendant necklace AND earrings studs/clips for the Vintage Alhambra in WG pave diamond and YG pave diamond?


----------



## dandong fashion

Anyone know the rough cost of the Lady Arpels Ballerina decor timepiece and if it is readily available?
Thanks.
Joy


----------



## tbbbjb

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise:  $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10 HKD12,500 11/2011
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 , 975GBP 12/11 
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra-Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26,250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11 
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise (no chain): $2000 07/11
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & YG: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & YG: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11


----------



## XCCX

I would like to know the current price of plain perlee bracelet in WG. TIA!


----------



## *jennifer*

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10, *$6150 1/12*
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, *$6500 1/12*
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, *$1700 1/12*
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 , 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, *$1850 1/12*
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: *$1600 1/12*
Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra-Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, *$10300 1/12*
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
*Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, *$20600 1/12*
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, *$2500 1/12*
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:* $3150 1/12*
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & YG: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & YG: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11


----------



## *jennifer*

*Butterfly/Papillon*
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

*Cosmos*
Earclips WG with pave 6.8 ctw: $80000 10/11
Pendant WG with pave (small): *$23500 1/12*
Pendant WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $45500 10/11 
Ring WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $53000 10/11

*Effeuillage*
Earstuds Drop YG 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11
Ring YG 0.09 ctw: $3100 08/11, $4400 10/11

*Flowerlace*
Small earstuds 2.82 cts, $34,800 1/12
Large earstuds 4.68 cts: $52,000 1/12

*Frivole*
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw: $12700 08/11, $14600 10/11
Earclips Small WG 0.18 ctw: $4400 08/11 $5150 10/11
Earclips Small YG 0.18 ctw: $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Earclips Large (3 diamond) YG 0.33 ctw: $6100 10/11
Necklace 9 flower station: $54000 9/11, $62500 10/11
Ring Double flower: $21100 10/11

*Lotus*
Earclips $16200 10/11
Between-the-Finger Ring $25000 08/11, £ 22100 09/11, $25,000 10/11, $32600 10/11

*Oiseaux de Paradis/Birds of Paradise*
BTF ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
Earrings &#8211; WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10 Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10
Pave earclips: *$74500 1/12*

*Perlée*
Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10
Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10
Ring small RG, WG: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550, * $900 1/12*
Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10
Pendant 3 Rows without diamonds: RG $2750, WG $3000 12/11
Pendant 5 rows: RG $3550, WG $3800 12/11
Pendant 1 row diamonds: RG $5450, WG $5750 12/11
Pendant 3 rows diamonds: RG $9600, WG $9900 12/11

*Socrate*
Earclips WG with 5.68 ctw: $66500 10/11
Between-the-Finger Ring: $11400 07/11, $13100 10/11

*Snowflake* diamond band ring 5.75 ctw: $56500 08/11

2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer Earclips: RG white MOP vintage: $4400 10/11


----------



## XCCX

^ the small perlee ring went from $550 to $900? Yikes! Thanks..


----------



## liabee

Does anyone know how much the Bonheur ring is with a 1ct diamond?


----------



## tbbbjb

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 &#8364;, 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150&#8364; 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra-Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200&#8364;, 2900GBP 12/11, * $4250 1/12*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400&#8364;, 5750GBP 12/11, *$8500 1/12*
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & YG: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & YG: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11


----------



## tbbbjb

*Butterfly/Papillon*
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

*Cosmos*
*Earclips WG with pave (small): $33,700 1/12*
Earclips WG with pave (large) 6.8 ctw: $80000 10/11
Pendant WG with pave (small): $23500 1/12
Pendant WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $45500 10/11 
Ring WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $53000 10/11

*Effeuillage*
Earstuds Drop YG 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11
Ring YG 0.09 ctw: $3100 08/11, $4400 10/11

*Fleurette*
*Earstuds (small) in WG or YG: $14,400 1/12
Earstuds (Large) in WG or YG: $23,800 1/12*

*Flowerlace*
Small earstuds 2.82 cts, $34,800 1/12
Large earstuds 4.68 cts: $52,000 1/12

*Frivole*
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw: $12700 08/11, $14600 10/11
Earclips Small WG 0.18 ctw: $4400 08/11 $5150 10/11
Earclips Small YG 0.18 ctw: $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Earclips Large (3 diamond) YG 0.33 ctw: $6100 10/11
Necklace 9 flower station: $54000 9/11, $62500 10/11
Ring Double flower: $21100 10/11

*Lotus*
Earclips (small): $16200 10/11
*Earclips (Large): $43,300 1/12*
*Pendant (small): $12,600 1/12*
Between-the-Finger Ring $25000 08/11, £ 22100 09/11, $25,000 10/11, $32600 10/11

*Oiseaux de Paradis/Birds of Paradise*
BTF ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
Earclips &#8211; WG with Pave, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09, $74500 1/12
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10 Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10

*Perlée*
Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10
Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10
Ring small RG, WG: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550, $900 1/12
Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10
Pendant 3 Rows without diamonds: RG $2750, WG $3000 12/11
Pendant 5 rows: RG $3550, WG $3800 12/11
Pendant 1 row diamonds: RG $5450, WG $5750 12/11
Pendant 3 rows diamonds: RG $9600, WG $9900 12/11

*Socrate*
*Earclips WG  with 1 motif: $7,300 1/12
Earclips WG or YG with 3 motifs: $20500 1/12*
Earclips WG with 5.68 ctw: $66500 10/11
Between-the-Finger Ring: $11400 07/11, $13100 10/11

*Snowflake* diamond band ring 5.75 ctw: $56500 08/11


----------



## tbbbjb

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
*Necklace-Long (16 motifs) YG with Carnelian and Tigers Eye: $24,600 1/12*
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
*Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG or YG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11, $22,100 1/12*
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 &#8364;, 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150&#8364; 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra-Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200&#8364;, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10*
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11*
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400&#8364;, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

*Limited Editions*
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11

*Special Editions*
Vintage Alhambra necklaces (only 100 of each available):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & YG: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & YG: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11


----------



## tbbbjb

*Butterfly/Papillon*
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

*Cosmos*
*Earclips WG with pave (small) 2.68 ctw: $33,700 1/12*
Earclips WG with pave (large) 6.8 ctw: $80000 10/11
Pendant WG with pave (small): $23500 1/12
Pendant WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $45500 10/11 
Ring WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $53000 10/11

*Effeuillage*
Earstuds Drop YG 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11
Ring YG 0.09 ctw: $3100 08/11, $4400 10/11

*Fleurette*
*Earstuds (small) in WG or YG: $14,400 1/12
Earstuds (Large) in WG or YG: $23,800 1/12*

*Flowerlace*
Small earstuds 2.82 cts, $34,800 1/12
Large earstuds 4.68 cts: $52,000 1/12

*Frivole*
Earclips pave 1.2 ctw: $12700 08/11, $14600 10/11
Earclips Small WG 0.18 ctw: $4400 08/11 $5150 10/11
Earclips Small YG 0.18 ctw: $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Earclips Large (3 diamond) YG 0.33 ctw: $6100 10/11
Necklace 9 flower station: $54000 9/11, $62500 10/11
*Pendant with chain pave 0.77 ctw: $8,700 1/12*
Ring Double flower: $21100 10/11

*Lotus*
Earclips (small): $16200 10/11
*Earclips (Large)**1.00 ctw**: $43,300 1/12*
*Pendant (small)** 0.48 ctw** : $12,600 1/12*
Between-the-Finger Ring $25000 08/11, £ 22100 09/11, $25,000 10/11, $32600 10/11

*Oiseaux de Paradis/Birds of Paradise*
BTF ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
Earclips &#8211; WG with Pave, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09, $74500 1/12
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10 Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10

*Perlée*
Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10
Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10
Ring small RG, WG: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550, $900 1/12
Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10
Pendant 3 Rows without diamonds: RG $2750, WG $3000 12/11
Pendant 5 rows: RG $3550, WG $3800 12/11
Pendant 1 row diamonds: RG $5450, WG $5750 12/11
Pendant 3 rows diamonds: RG $9600, WG $9900 12/11

*Socrate*
*Earclips WG  with 1 motif 0.62 ctw: $7,300 1/12
Earclips WG or YG with 3 motifs: $20500 1/12*
Earclips WG with 5.68 ctw: $66500 10/11
*Pendant WG  with 1 motif ** 0.33 ctw**: $4,900  1/12
Pendant WG with 3 motifs** 0.98 ctw** : $14,300 1/12*
Between-the-Finger Ring: $11400 07/11, $13100 10/11

*Snowflake* diamond band ring 5.75 ctw: $56500 08/11


----------



## sbelle

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) YG with Carnelian and Tigers Eye: $24,600 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG or YG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11, $22,100 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 &#8364;, 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150&#8364; 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra-Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200&#8364;, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, *USD$7,400 1/12*
*Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12*
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400&#8364;, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, *$14,800 1/12*
Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, *USD$14,800 1/12*
*Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold:  USD$ 14,800 1/12*
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10


----------



## cttc

does anyone know the current price in USD or CAD for the following 2 items???
The prices shown don't seem to be very updated!
Thank you!

Alhambra-sweet
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10


----------



## tbbbjb

cttc said:
			
		

> does anyone know the current price in USD or CAD for the following 2 items???
> The prices shown don't seem to be very updated!
> Thank you!
> 
> Alhambra-sweet
> Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &euro;, $950 11/10
> Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &euro;, $950 11/10



That is the current price.  The last price increase was 10/11.  Hope that helps


----------



## psyche7

Hi,

Does anyone know the current price range in USD for the Perlee solitaire ring, for 0.5ct and 0.7 ct? Thanks!


----------



## XCCX

Any one knows the price of the plain Perlee cuff in WG?


----------



## XCCX

Oh also: the perlee ring with vcs script and the 5 rows one both in WG please!


----------



## kat99

Butterfly/Papillon
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

Cosmos
Earclips WG with pave 6.8 ctw: $80000 10/11
Pendant WG with pave (small): $23500 1/12
Pendant WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $45500 10/11 
Ring WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $53000 10/11

Effeuillage
Earstuds Drop YG 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11
Ring YG 0.09 ctw: $3100 08/11, $4400 10/11

Flowerlace
Small earstuds 2.82 cts, $34,800 1/12
Large earstuds 4.68 cts: $52,000 1/12

Frivole
Earclips pave 1.74 ctw: $12700 08/11, $14600 10/11
Earclips Small WG 0.18 ctw: $4400 08/11 $5150 10/11
Earclips Small YG 0.18 ctw: $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Earclips Large (3 diamond) YG 0.33 ctw: $6100 10/11
Necklace 9 flower station: $54000 9/11, $62500 10/11
Ring Double flower: $21100 10/11

Lotus
Earclips $16200 10/11
Between-the-Finger Ring $25000 08/11, £ 22100 09/11, $25,000 10/11, $32600 10/11

Oiseaux de Paradis/Birds of Paradise
BTF ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
Earrings  WG, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09
Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10 Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10
Pave earclips: $74500 1/12

Perlée
Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10
Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10, *$29,400 02/12*
Ring small RG, WG: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550, $900 1/12
Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10
Pendant 3 Rows without diamonds: RG $2750, WG $3000 12/11
Pendant 5 rows: RG $3550, WG $3800 12/11
Pendant 1 row diamonds: RG $5450, WG $5750 12/11
Pendant 3 rows diamonds: RG $9600, WG $9900 12/11

Socrate
Earclips WG with 5.68 ctw: $66500 10/11
Between-the-Finger Ring: $11400 07/11, $13100 10/11

Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw: $56500 08/11

2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer Earclips: RG white MOP vintage: $4400 10/11


----------



## tbbbjb

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) YG with Carnelian and Tigers Eye: $24,600 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG or YG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11, $22,100 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 , 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra-Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold:  USD$ 14,800 1/12
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10


----------



## tbbbjb

*Butterfly/Papillon*
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

*Cosmos*
Earclips WG with pave (small) 2.68 ctw: $33,700 1/12
Earclips WG with pave (large) 6.8 ctw: $80000 10/11
Pendant WG with pave (small): $23500 1/12
Pendant WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $45500 10/11 
Ring WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $53000 10/11

*Effeuillage*
Earstuds Drop YG 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11
Ring YG 0.09 ctw: $3100 08/11, $4400 10/11

*Fleurette*
Earstuds (small) in WG or YG: $14,400 1/12
Earstuds (Large) in WG or YG: $23,800 1/12
Pendant (small) in WG or YG: $7,300 1/12
Pendant (Large) in WG or YG: $12,300 1/12

*Flowerlace*
Small earstuds 2.82 cts, $34,800 1/12
Large earstuds 4.68 cts: $52,000 1/12

*Frivole*
Earclips pave 1.2 ctw: $12700 08/11, $14600 10/11
Earclips Small WG 0.18 ctw: $4400 08/11 $5150 10/11
Earclips Small YG 0.18 ctw: $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Earclips Large (3 diamond) YG 0.33 ctw: $6100 10/11
Necklace 9 flower station: $54000 9/11, $62500 10/11
Pendant with chain pave 0.77 ctw: $8,700 1/12
Ring Double flower: $21100 10/11

*Lotus*
Earclips (small): $16200 10/11
Earclips (Large)1.00 ctw: $43,300 1/12
Pendant (small) 0.48 ctw : $12,600 1/12
Between-the-Finger Ring $25000 08/11, £ 22100 09/11, $25,000 10/11, $32600 10/11

*Oiseaux de Paradis/Birds of Paradise*
BTF ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
Earclips &#8211; WG with Pave, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09, $74500 1/12
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10 Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10

*Perlée*
Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10
Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10, $29,400 02/12
Ring small RG, WG: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550, $900 1/12
Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10
Pendant 3 Rows without diamonds: RG $2750, WG $3000 12/11
Pendant 5 rows: RG $3550, WG $3800 12/11
Pendant 1 row diamonds: RG $5450, WG $5750 12/11
Pendant 3 rows diamonds: RG $9600, WG $9900 12/11

*Socrate*
Earclips WG  with 1 motif 0.62 ctw: $7,300 1/12
Earclips WG or YG with 3 motifs: $20500 1/12
Earclips WG with 5.68 ctw: $66500 10/11
Pendant WG  with 1 motif  0.33 ctw: $4,900  1/12
Pendant WG with 3 motifs 0.98 ctw : $14,300 1/12
Between-the-Finger Ring: $11400 07/11, $13100 10/11

*Snowflake* diamond band ring 5.75 ctw: $56500 08/11


----------



## tbbbjb

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) YG with Carnelian and Tigers Eye: $24,600 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG or YG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11, $22,100 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 &#8364;, 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150&#8364; 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra-Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200&#8364;, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400&#8364;, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10, $17,000 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold:  USD$ 14,800 1/12
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Small-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10
Watch Medium-YG case, onyx dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10
Watch Medium-WG case, MOP dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6900 11/10

*Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces *(_only 100 of each available_):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & YG: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & YG: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11


----------



## tbbbjb

*Butterfly/Papillon*
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

*Cosmos*
Earclips WG with pave (small) 2.68 ctw: $33,700 1/12
Earclips WG with pave (large) 6.8 ctw: $80000 10/11
Pendant WG with pave (small): $23500 1/12
Pendant WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $45500 10/11 
Ring WG with pave 3.65 ctw: $53000 10/11

*Effeuillage*
Earstuds Drop YG 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11
Ring YG 0.09 ctw: $3100 08/11, $4400 10/11

*Fleurette*
Earstuds (small) 1.1 ctw in WG or YG: $14,400 1/12
Earstuds (Large) 1.94 ctw in WG or YG: $23,800 1/12
Necklace (Large) 5 motif 4.87 ctw in WG or WG: $59,500 1/12
Necklace (Large) 5 motif 2.75 ctw in WG or WG: $36,600 1/12
Pendant (small) 0.55 ctw in WG or YG: $7,700 1/12
Pendant (Large)0.97 ctw in WG or YG: $12,300 1/12
Ring 3 rows (small) 1.18ctw in WG or YG: $16,800 1/12 
Ring 3 rows (Large) 1.83ctw in WG or YG: $22,900 1/12

*Flowerlace*
Small earstuds 2.82 cts, $34,800 1/12
Large earstuds 4.68 cts: $52,000 1/12

*Frivole*
Earclips pave 1.2 ctw: $12700 08/11, $14600 10/11
Earclips Small WG 0.18 ctw: $4400 08/11 $5150 10/11
Earclips Small YG 0.18 ctw: $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Earclips Large (3 diamond) YG 0.33 ctw: $6100 10/11
Necklace 9 flower station: $54000 9/11, $62500 10/11
Pendant with chain pave 0.77 ctw: $8,700 1/12
Ring Double flower: $21100 10/11

*Lotus*
Earclips (small): $16200 10/11
Earclips (Large)1.00 ctw: $43,300 1/12
Pendant (small) 0.48 ctw : $12,600 1/12
Between-the-Finger Ring $25000 08/11, £ 22100 09/11, $25,000 10/11, $32600 10/11

*Oiseaux de Paradis/Birds of Paradise*
BTF ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
Earclips &#8211; WG with Pave, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09, $74500 1/12
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10 Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10

*Perlée*
Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10
Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10, $29,400 02/12
Ring small RG, WG: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550, $900 1/12
Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10
Pendant 3 Rows without diamonds: RG $2750, WG $3000 12/11
Pendant 5 rows: RG $3550, WG $3800 12/11
Pendant 1 row diamonds: RG $5450, WG $5750 12/11
Pendant 3 rows diamonds: RG $9600, WG $9900 12/11

*Snowflake*
Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw: $56500 08/11 

*Socrate*
Earclips WG  with 1 motif 0.62 ctw: $7,300 1/12
Earclips WG or YG with 3 motifs: $20500 1/12
Earclips WG with 5.68 ctw: $66500 10/11
Pendant WG  with 1 motif  0.33 ctw: $4,900  1/12
Pendant WG with 3 motifs 0.98 ctw : $14,300 1/12
Between-the-Finger Ring: $11400 07/11, $13100 10/11


----------



## tbbbjb

PLEASE USE THE LATEST VERSION WHEN MAKING ADDITIONS OR CORRECTIONS. THANK YOU AND NUMBER THEM IF POSSIBLE.  VERSION 2.1
*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) YG with Carnelian and Tigers Eye: $24,600 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG or YG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11, $22,100 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 , 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra-Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10, $17,000 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold:  USD$ 14,800 1/12
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11, $2600 2/12
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10, $7300 2/12
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10, $8500 2/12

*Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces *(_only 100 of each available_):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & YG: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & YG: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11


----------



## tbbbjb

PLEASE USE THE LATEST VERSION WHEN MAKING ADDITIONS OR CORRECTIONS. THANK YOU AND NUMBER THEM IF POSSIBLE.  VERSION 2.1

*Butterfly/Papillon*
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10, $15,000 2/12
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

*Cosmos*
Earclips WG with pave (small) 2.68 ctw: $33,700 1/12
Earclips WG with pave (large) 6.8 ctw: $80000 10/11
Pendant WG with pave (small) 1.97 ctw: $23500 1/12
Pendant WG with pave (Medium) 3.65 ctw: $45500 10/11
Pendant WG with pave (Large) 6.02 ctw:$66,000 2/12 
Ring WG with pave (small)1.70 ctw: $24,900 2/12
Ring WG with pave (Large)3.65 ctw: $53,000 10/11

*Effeuillage*
Earstuds Drop YG 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11
Ring YG 0.09 ctw: $3100 08/11, $4400 10/11

*Fleurette*
Earstuds (small) 1.1 ctw in WG or YG: $14,400 1/12
Earstuds (Large) 1.94 ctw in WG or YG: $23,800 1/12
Earstuds 2 motif dangling (small) 2.2 ctw in WG or YG: $28,800 2/12
Earstuds 2 motif dangling (Large) 3.88 ctw in WG or YG: $47,500 2/12
Earstuds 4 motif dangling (Large) 7.76 ctw in WG or YG: $94,000 2/12
Necklace (Large) 5 motif 4.87 ctw in WG or WG: $59,500 1/12
Necklace (Large) 5 motif 2.75 ctw in WG or WG: $36,600 1/12
Pendant (small) 0.55 ctw in WG or YG: $7,700 1/12
Pendant (Large)0.97 ctw in WG or YG: $12,300 1/12
Ring 1 row (small) 0.78ctw in WG or YG: $11,300 2/12 
Ring 1 row (Large) 1.43ctw in WG or YG: $17,800 2/12
Ring 3 rows (small) 1.18ctw in WG or YG: $16,800 1/12 
Ring 3 rows (Large) 1.83ctw in WG or YG: $22,900 1/12

*Flowerlace*
Small earstuds 2.82 cts, $34,800 1/12
Large earstuds 4.68 cts: $52,000 1/12

*Frivole*
Bracelet on black revena 5.25 ctw $39,900 2/12
Earclips pave 1.2 ctw: $12700 08/11, $14600 10/11
Earclips Small WG 0.18 ctw: $4400 08/11 $5150 10/11
Earclips Small YG 0.18 ctw: $4250 07/11, $4900 10/11
Earclips Large (3 diamond) YG 0.33 ctw: $6100 10/11
Necklace on black revena 8.22 ctw $66,500 2/12
Necklace 9 flower station: $54000 9/11, $62500 10/11
Pendant with chain pave 0.77 ctw: $8,700 1/12
Pendant Frivole Heart with chain 0.97 ctw $9,100 2/12
Ring pave Single Flower 0.77ctw: $8,900 2/12
Ring pave Double flower 2.06 ctw: $21,100 10/11

*Lotus*
Brooch/ Clip (small) 1.78 ctw: $21,900 2/12
Brooch/Clip (Large) 8.66 ctw:$78,000 2/12
Earclips (small) 1.1 ctw: $16200 10/11
Earclips (Large): $43,300 1/12
Pendant (small) 0.48 ctw: $12,600 1/12
Pendant (Large) 1.78 ctw: $21,900 2/12
Ring- Between-the-Finger2.38ctw:  $25000 08/11, £ 22100 09/11, $25,000 10/11, $32600 10/11
Ring- Half opened 2 flowers 1.91ctw: $36,100 2/12

*Oiseaux de Paradis/Birds of Paradise*
BTF ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
Earclips  WG with Pave, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09, $74500 1/12
Parade pendant  WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
Volutes ring  WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10 Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10

*Perlée*
Bangle with VCA in script pink gold: $4500 6/10, $4800 11/10
Bangle with clovers and diamonds: $21,500 11/10, $29,400 02/12
Ring small RG, WG: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550, $900 1/12
Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
Ring wide with VCA in script pink gold ring $1450 11/10
Pendant 3 Rows without diamonds: RG $2750, WG $3000 12/11
Pendant 5 rows: RG $3550, WG $3800 12/11
Pendant 1 row diamonds: RG $5450, WG $5750 12/11
Pendant 3 rows diamonds: RG $9600, WG $9900 12/11

*Snowflake*
Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw: $56500 08/11 

*Socrate*
Earclips WG  with 1 motif 0.62 ctw: $7,300 1/12
Earclips WG or YG with 3 motifs 1.45 ctw: $20500 2/12
Earclips WG with 5.68 ctw: $66500 10/11
Pendant WG  with 1 motif  0.33 ctw: $4,900  1/12
Pendant WG with 3 motifs 0.98 ctw : $14,300 1/12
Between-the-Finger Ring: $11400 07/11, $13100 10/11


----------



## tbbbjb

psyche7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know the current price range in USD for the Perlee solitaire ring, for 0.5ct and 0.7 ct? Thanks!



0.5 Perlee Solitaire ring in RG only E VVS2  $7,550
0.7 Perlee Solitaire ring in RG only E VVS2  $10,900


----------



## tbbbjb

xactreality said:


> Any one knows the price of the plain Perlee cuff in WG?



Wide Perlee Cuff RG only $35,100


----------



## tbbbjb

xactreality said:


> Oh also: the perlee ring with vcs script and the 5 rows one both in WG please!



Perlee ring with VCA script RG small: $2100
Perlee ring with VCA script RG Large: $4000
Perlee ring with VCA script WG small: $2400
Perlee ring with VCA script WG Large: $4300


----------



## tbbbjb

PLEASE USE THE LATEST VERSION WHEN MAKING ADDITIONS OR CORRECTIONS. THANK YOU AND NUMBER THEM IF POSSIBLE.  VERSION 2.2
*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) YG with Carnelian and Tigers Eye: $24,600 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG or YG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11, $22,100 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 , 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra-Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with Turquoise: $4950 
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11, $6150 2/12
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10, $17,000 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold:  USD$ 14,800 1/12
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11, $2600 2/12
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10, $7300 2/12
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10, $8500 2/12

*Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces *(_only 100 of each available_):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & YG: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & YG: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11


----------



## tbbbjb

PLEASE USE THE LATEST VERSION WHEN MAKING ADDITIONS OR REVISIONS. THANK YOU AND NUMBER THEM IF POSSIBLE.  VERSION 2.2

*Butterfly/Papillon*
Earrings 2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10
Pendant set in WG with diamonds: CHF 12,900 1/10
Ring 2 Butterfly BTF Ring in YG with Yellow Sapphires and WG with Diamonds: SGD 28,050 1/09, EUR 15,000 10/09, CHF 20,400 10/09
Watch: Round Lady Arpel Papillion: $12,200 11/10, $15,000 2/12
2 Butterflies earrings WG - round & marquise diamonds (1.9 carats): $22,200 11/10

*Cosmos*
Earclips WG with pave (small) 2.68 ctw: $33,700 1/12
Earclips WG with pave (large) 6.8 ctw: $80000 10/11
Pendant WG with pave (small) 1.97 ctw: $23500 1/12
Pendant WG with pave (Medium) 3.65 ctw: $45500 10/11
Pendant WG with pave (Large) 6.02 ctw:$66,000 2/12 
Ring WG with pave (small)1.70 ctw: $24,900 2/12
Ring WG with pave (Large)3.65 ctw: $53,000 10/11

*Effeuillage*
Earstuds Drop YG 0.18 ctw: $5700 08/11
Ring YG 0.09 ctw: $3100 08/11, $4400 10/11

*Fleurette*
Earstuds (small) 1.1 ctw in WG or YG: $14,400 1/12
Earstuds (Large) 1.94 ctw in WG or YG: $23,800 1/12
Earstuds 2 motif dangling (small) 2.2 ctw in WG or YG: $28,800 2/12
Earstuds 2 motif dangling (Large) 3.88 ctw in WG or YG: $47,500 2/12
Earstuds 4 motif dangling (Large) 7.76 ctw in WG or YG: $94,000 2/12
Necklace (Large) 5 motif 4.87 ctw in WG or WG: $59,500 1/12
Necklace (Large) 5 motif 2.75 ctw in WG or WG: $36,600 1/12
Pendant (small) 0.55 ctw in WG or YG: $7,700 1/12
Pendant (Large)0.97 ctw in WG or YG: $12,300 1/12
Ring 1 row (small) 0.78ctw in WG or YG: $11,300 2/12 
Ring 1 row (Large) 1.43ctw in WG or YG: $17,800 2/12
Ring 3 rows (small) 1.18ctw in WG or YG: $16,800 1/12 
Ring 3 rows (Large) 1.83ctw in WG or YG: $22,900 1/12

*Flowerlace*
Small earstuds 2.82 cts, $34,800 1/12
Large earstuds 4.68 cts: $52,000 1/12

*Frivole*
Bracelet on black revena 5.25 ctw $39,900 2/12
Earclips pave 1.2 ctw: $12,700 08/11, $14,600 10/11
Earclips Small WG 0.18 ctw: $4,400 08/11 $5,150 10/11
Earclips Small YG 0.18 ctw: $4,250 07/11, $4,900 10/11
Earclips Large (3 diamond) YG 0.33 ctw: $6,100 10/11
Necklace on black revena 8.22 ctw $66,500 2/12
Necklace 9 flower station: $54,000 9/11, $62,500 10/11
Pendant with chain pave 0.77 ctw: $8,700 1/12
Pendant Frivole Heart with chain 0.97 ctw $9,100 2/12
Ring pave Single Flower 0.77ctw: $8,900 2/12
Ring pave Double flower 2.06 ctw: $21,100 10/11

*Lotus*
Brooch/ Clip (small) 1.78 ctw: $21,900 2/12
Brooch/Clip (Large) 8.66 ctw:$78,000 2/12
Earclips (small) 1.1 ctw: $16,200 10/11
Earclips (Large): $43,300 1/12
Pendant (small) 0.48 ctw: $12,600 1/12
Pendant (Large) 1.78 ctw: $21,900 2/12
Ring- Between-the-Finger 2.38ctw:  $25,000 08/11, £ 22100 09/11, $25,000 10/11, $32,600 10/11
Ring- Half opened 2 flowers 1.91ctw: $36,100 2/12

*Oiseaux de Paradis/Birds of Paradise*
BTF ring - WG, 2.82cts diamonds: $31,900 12/09, SGD44,850, EUR 24,000 2/10
Earclips &#8211; WG with Pave, 4.33 cts diamonds: $61,000 12/09, $74,500 1/12
Parade pendant &#8211; WG, 4.12 cts diamonds: $39,900 12/09
Volutes ring &#8211; WG, sapphires, diamonds: $14,400 12/09, WG diamonds £ 20,700 1/10
Volutes ring - WG diamonds: CHF 21,000 1/10 Volutes Earclips: $27,700 11/10

*Perlée*
Bangle with VCA in script rg: $4,500 6/10, $4,800 11/10, $6,700 02/12
Bangle with VCA in script wg: $7,100 02/12
Bangle with clovers and diamonds in rg: $29,000 02/12
Bangle with clovers and diamonds in wg: $21,500 11/10, $29,400 02/12
Bangle paved rg: $44,700 2/12
Bangle paved wg: $45,000 2/12
Cuff Wide RG: $35,100 2/12
Ring small RG, WG: 1/10 HKD3,780, 3/10 USD 500, 11/10 $550, $900 1/12
Ring large WG band with diamonds: $10,350
Ring small with VCA in script rg ring $2,100 2/12
Ring Large with VCA in script rg ring $4,000 2/12
Ring small with VCA in script wg ring $2,400 2/12
Ring Large with VCA in script wg ring $4,300 2/12
Ring wide with VCA in script rg ring $1,450 11/10
Pendant 3 Rows without diamonds: RG $2,750, WG $3,000 12/11
Pendant 5 rows: RG $3,800 12/11
Pendant 5 rows: WG $3,800 12/11
Pendant 1 row diamonds: RG $5,450, WG $5,750 12/11
Pendant 3 rows diamonds: RG $9,600, WG $9,900 12/11
Solitaire ring 0.5 ctw in RG only E VVS2:  $7,550 2/12
Solitaire ring 0.7 ctw in RG only E VVS2:  $10,900 		2/12

*Snowflake*
Snowflake diamond band ring 5.75 ctw: $56,500 08/11 

*Socrate*
Earclips WG  with 1 motif 0.62 ctw: $7,300 1/12
Earclips WG or YG with 3 motifs 1.45 ctw: $20,500 2/12
Earclips WG with 5.68 ctw: $66,500 10/11
Pendant WG  with 1 motif  0.33 ctw: $4,900  1/12
Pendant WG with 3 motifs 0.98 ctw : $14,300 1/12
Between-the-Finger Ring: $11,400 07/11, $13,100 10/11
Ring small cluster 2.84 ctw: $34,800 2/12
Ring Large cluster: $56,500 2/12
Ring flower center with diamond down the sides 0.47ctw: $6,250


----------



## tropic

Anyone know the price for this watch? Tourbillon Colibri ref: U2007-01-58 It's one of the Poetic Complications series. Much obliged!


----------



## H for Hermes

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) YG with Carnelian and Tigers Eye: $24,600 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG or YG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11, $22,100 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11, $4000 3/12
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 , 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra-Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with Turquoise: $4950 
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11, $6150 2/12
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10, $17,000 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold:  USD$ 14,800 1/12
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11, $2600 2/12
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10, $7300 2/12
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10, $8500 2/12

*Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces *(_only 100 of each available_):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & YG: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & YG: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTML

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600  $6900 3/12
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10 $6250 3/12
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10 $6250 3/12

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) YG with Carnelian and Tigers Eye: $24,600 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG or YG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11, $22,100 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11, $4000 3/12
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 , 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra-Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with Turquoise: $4950 
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11, $6150 2/12
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10, $17,000 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold:  USD$ 14,800 1/12
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11, $2600 2/12
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10, $7300 2/12
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10, $8500 2/12

*Special Edition Vintage Alhambra necklaces *(_only 100 of each available_):
- 10 motif necklace in alternating lapis-lazuli & YG: $7200 9/09
- 10 motif necklace in alternating malachite & YG: $6800 9/09, $8250 07/11


----------



## ashton

VERSION 2.3

*Alhambra-Lucky*
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

*Alhambra-Magic*
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) YG with Carnelian and Tigers Eye: $24,600 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG or YG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11, $22,100 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11, $4000 3/12
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

*Alhambra-Modern*
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

*Alhambra-Sweet*
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 , 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000 , HKD22,500 03/12
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, HKD16,800 03/12
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

*Alhambra-Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11, HKD 27,500 03/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11, HKD38,000 03/12
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11, HKD 30,900 03/12
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with Turquoise: $4950 
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 1 carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11, $6150 2/12
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12, HKD 72,000 03/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10, $17,000 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold: USD$ 14,800 1/12
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11, $2600 2/12
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10, $7300 2/12
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10, $8500 2/12


----------



## LVoeletters

does anyone know the price of the 9 49 watch with and without diamonds, the alhambra single motif ring in MOP YG and turquoise and the one motif pendants?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LVoeletters said:


> does anyone know the price of the 9 49 watch with and without diamonds, the alhambra single motif ring in MOP YG and turquoise and the one motif pendants?


 The prices for the pendants are listed directly above your post (depending on which one you are looking for).


----------



## karylicious

Can anyone confirm that the WG 5 motif in Chalcedony is at the price listed from 10/11 or has it gone up? Going to NY this week and just read that there might be another price increase??... Might be the chance to get it while I still can...


----------



## *emma*

^^Actually the latest price posted is from 11/10, and it definitely has gone up. I know that mop or black onyx is $3750 currently (but not sure on the Chalcedony although it will be more that the other two). Have fun in the city!


----------



## Bethc

Since the 10 motif is listed above at $9800, that would make the 5 motif bracelet $4900 as of 10/11.


----------



## LVoeletters

Bethc said:
			
		

> Since the 10 motif is listed above at $9800, that would make the 5 motif bracelet $4900 as of 10/11.



Which combo are u talking about because the regular 5 motif like mop or yg yg, is currently. 3700


----------



## karylicious

Thanks, starting to think its a bit much for a bracelet... And the price keeps going up, insane!!


----------



## LVoeletters

karylicious said:
			
		

> Thanks, starting to think its a bit much for a bracelet... And the price keeps going up, insane!!



I agree, this is getting to be truly rediculous! I wanted to buy a YGYG 5 motif bracelet and a 10 motif moP.... And eventually a frivole earrings... I dont know If that's going to happen with these crazy and unruly price increas.... They just had one in feb!!!! Makes me wonder if I should go back to Tiffany's..


----------



## Samia

I am sorry I have issues posting long posts, so I will just add the price of the items I found out, it would be great it someone who can, add it to the list:
_BHD is Bahraini Dinars_
*Alhambra- Sweet*
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10,  BHD 470 5/12 ($1250)
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11, BHD 510 5/12 (1350)

*Alhambra-Vintage*
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11, BHD 1360 5/12 ($3606)
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11, BHD 1360 5/12 ($3606)


----------



## purseaddictnew

Does anyone know the current price for frivole gold two flower ring? Not the pave but the one with small diamond in the center.


----------



## sjunky13

purseaddictnew said:


> Does anyone know the current price for frivole gold two flower ring? Not the pave but the one with small diamond in the center.


 
I just purchased one. It is being made for me right now. Price is 5450 .


----------



## purseaddictnew

sjunky13 said:
			
		

> I just purchased one. It is being made for me right now. Price is 5450 .



Thank you! Very nice ring!


----------



## dialv

Does anyone know the price of the small Lotus earrings.


----------



## tbbbjb

dialv said:


> does anyone know the price of the small lotus earrings.



[font=&quot]$16,200, please look at the pricing data in the future.  There has been no price increase in the US since 10/11.  Thanks![/font]


----------



## xblackxstarx

I emailed both van cleef and arpels and harrods and neither have replied so does anyone know the price on GBP for the sweet Alhambra clover bracelet ? Also the 5 motif white gold diamonds bracelet 
Thanks


----------



## becky5481

Spotted a 20 motif white coral alhambra for $50K at a 5th ave store here in NYC...I let mine go for $22K


----------



## purseaddictnew

becky5481 said:


> Spotted a 20 motif white coral alhambra for $50K at a 5th ave store here in NYC...I let mine go for $22K


wow! I have never seen one in coral. does it look similar to MOP when wearing?


----------



## yuexiaozz1211

Does anyone know the US price for the RG Perlee pendant with diamond motif(without the chain), please? 

Here are the pricing info i have gathered so far: 

UK: GBP3300; HK: HKD36200; SGP: SGD6100, that is all....


----------



## valnsw

Anybody knows how much this is in Europe?

This Alhambra vintage white gold ring with diamonds. 

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/cn/en/product/2494/Vintage Alhambra ring


----------



## becky5481

purseaddictnew said:


> wow! I have never seen one in coral. does it look similar to MOP when wearing?



Not at all. It is a flat white, more matte in tone; nothing like the shimmer silvery from MOP. Actually goes with everything and looks so unique-blends great with colors whereas the MOP might be a bit too much!


----------



## tbbbjb

yuexiaozz1211 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the US price for the RG Perlee pendant with diamond motif(without the chain), please?
> 
> Here are the pricing info i have gathered so far:
> 
> UK: GBP3300; HK: HKD36200; SGP: SGD6100, that is all....



$5850 for the rose gold diamond motif pendant
$6100 for the white gold diamond motif pendant


----------



## elaineyni

Does anyone know the current price in the USA for "Alhambra-Sweet: Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise"? Also the price for "Alhambra-Vintage: Pendant set in YG with Carnelian"? Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## elaineyni

Also, does anyone know the current price in the USA for "Alhambra-Sweet Clover Pendant in Pink gold, Carnelian"? Thanks.


----------



## beansbeans

elaineyni said:


> Also, does anyone know the current price in the USA for "Alhambra-Sweet Clover Pendant in Pink gold, Carnelian"? Thanks.


 
It is $1500.


----------



## beansbeans

elaineyni said:


> Does anyone know the current price in the USA for "Alhambra-Sweet: Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise"? Also the price for "Alhambra-Vintage: Pendant set in YG with Carnelian"? Thanks in advance!!!!!


 
The sweet necklace with butterfly in WG Turquoise is $1850

Vintage pendant in YG Carnelian is currently $2600 (I just got one


----------



## ame

Does anyone know how much the plain platinum 2mm band is?


----------



## Yalun

Anyone has the idea of Alhambra Vintage MOP w/ dimaond watch Large model (yellow gold or pink gold) price in europe? Thank you so much!


----------



## nadianostalgia

Hong Kong has not increased...yet! As of last weekend.


----------



## kat99

Rose gold Perlee bracelet with diamond clovers (just checked for a blog reader): $29000 US


----------



## etoupebirkin

kat99 said:


> Rose gold Perlee bracelet with diamond clovers (just checked for a blog reader): $29000 US



The WG Perlee bracelet is $29,000. I just purchased one.


----------



## surfergirljen

etoupebirkin said:


> The WG Perlee bracelet is $29,000. I just purchased one.


:cry::cry:

Does anyone know what the price is for the perlee bracelet with the rows of pave diamonds between?


----------



## einseine

^Probably $46,000


----------



## surfergirljen

einseine said:


> ^Probably $46,000



GAH!
So much for that dream...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Limited Edition Letterwood Vintage Alhambra in RG

20 Motifs  $18,400.00

10 Motifs  $9,200

Bracelet    $4,600

Earrings    $4,450.00


----------



## sbelle

VERSION 2.3

Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) YG with Carnelian and Tigers Eye: $24,600 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG or YG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11, $22,100 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11, $4000 3/12
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 &#8364;, 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000 , HKD22,500 03/12
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, HKD16,800 03/12
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150&#8364; 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra-Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11, HKD 27,500 03/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200&#8364;, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11, HKD38,000 03/12
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11, HKD 30,900 03/12
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with Turquoise: $4950 
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11, USD $13,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 2.32 total carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10, USD$ 22,500 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11, $6150 2/12
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12, HKD 72,000 03/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400&#8364;, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10, $17,000 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold: USD$ 14,800 1/12
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11, $2,500 USD, 10/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11, $2600 2/12
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10, $7300 2/12
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10, $8500 2/12


----------



## POODLGRL

Does anyone know the price of the satin finish perlee bracelet in yellow/rose gold (I think it only comes in rose). Is that the same as the one with the signature?  I'm not referring to the bangle.


----------



## einseine

POODLGRL said:


> Does anyone know the price of the satin finish perlee bracelet in yellow/rose gold (I think it only comes in rose). Is that the same as the one with the signature? I'm not referring to the bangle.


 
The satin one's price  is more than 1.7 times higher.


----------



## POODLGRL

That's relative. Since I don't know the price of the one with the signature, that still leaves me guessing!  Want to clue me in?


----------



## einseine

POODLGRL said:


> That's relative. Since I don't know the price of the one with the signature, that still leaves me guessing! Want to clue me in?


 
You can check the prices on the VCA website.
Signature: $6,700(PG), $71,00(WG)
Satin: $11,400(PG), $11,800(WG)


----------



## POODLGRL

einseine said:


> You can check the prices on the VCA website.
> Signature: $6,700(PG), $71,00(WG)
> Satin: $11,400(PG), $11,800(WG)


Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Rockerchic

VERSION 2.4
Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) YG with Carnelian and Tigers Eye: $24,600 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG or YG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11, $22,100 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11, $4000 3/12
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 , 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000 , HKD22,500 03/12
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, HKD16,800 03/12
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra-Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11, HKD 27,500 03/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11, HKD38,000 03/12
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11, HKD 30,900 03/12
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with Turquoise: $4950 
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11, USD $13,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 2.32 total carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10, USD$ 22,500 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11, $6150 2/12
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11, *USD $2250 10/11
*Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12, HKD 72,000 03/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10, $17,000 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold: USD$ 14,800 1/12
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11, $2,500 USD, 10/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11, $2600 2/12
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10, $7300 2/12
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10, $8500 2/12


----------



## fromparis

VERSION 2.4
Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) YG with Carnelian and Tigers Eye: $24,600 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG or YG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11, $22,100 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11, $4000 3/12
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 , 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000 , HKD22,500 03/12
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, HKD16,800 03/12
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra-Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11, HKD 27,500 03/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11, HKD38,000 03/12
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11, HKD 30,900 03/12
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with Turquoise: $4950 
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11, USD $13,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 2.32 total carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10, USD$ 22,500 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11, $6150 2/12
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11, USD $2250 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011, 5900 9/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12, HKD 72,000 03/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10, $17,000 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold: USD$ 14,800 1/12
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11, $2,500 USD, 10/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11, $2600 2/12
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10, $7300 2/12
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10, $8500 2/12


----------



## starhaven

Does anyone know the price for Perlee Earrings with Clover Diamonds Pink Gold?


----------



## CATEYES

fromparis:  thank you for this updated listing.  Concerning the vintage Alhambra collection, do you know if this item is available?  Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11


----------



## foryoda

VERSION 2.4
Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) YG with Carnelian and Tigers Eye: $24,600 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG or YG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11, $22,100 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11, $4000 3/12
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 , 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000 , HKD22,500 03/12
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, HKD16,800 03/12
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11, HKD16,700 9/12
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra-Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11, HKD 27,500 03/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11, HKD38,000 03/12
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11, HKD 30,900 03/12
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with Turquoise: $4950 
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11, USD $13,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 2.32 total carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10, USD$ 22,500 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11, $6150 2/12
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11, USD $2250 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011, 5900 9/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12, HKD 72,000 03/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10, $17,000 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 9/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold: USD$ 14,800 1/12
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11, $2,500 USD, 10/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11, $2600 2/12
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10, $7300 2/12
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10, $8500 2/12


----------



## pinklining

VERSION 2.4
Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 , $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 , SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 , $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750  1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 , $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 , $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 , $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) YG with Carnelian and Tigers Eye: $24,600 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG or YG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11, $22,100 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11, $4000 3/12
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 , 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 , $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds  butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000 , HKD22,500 03/12
Earstuds  butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, HKD16,800 03/12
Earstuds  clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11, HKD16,700 9/12
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD1,480, $1000  6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825, *1200 09/12*
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 , SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra-Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11, HKD 27,500 03/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11, HKD38,000 03/12
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11, HKD 30,900 03/12
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with Turquoise: $4950 
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11, USD $13,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 2.32 total carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10, USD$ 22,500 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11, $6150 2/12
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11, USD $2250 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10,  $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011,  5900 9/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12, HKD 72,000 03/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10, $17,000 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 9/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000,  $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800  1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold: USD$ 14,800 1/12
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11, $2,500 USD, 10/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11, $2600 2/12
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10, $7300 2/12
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10, $8500 2/12


----------



## POODLGRL

Apparently the price increase is not across the board. Thankfully.  This is the message I received from my SA regarding the price increase.

"Will haven't gotten word on an increase on any
of the Perlee Collection. Here is a list of items 
with increase:

Vintage VA- PG & YG-5%
Magic Alhambra  WG Paved -4%
Magic Alhambra WG-4%
Modern Alhambra in YG WMOP-8%
Flerette WG-7%
Butterfly Clipd & Pendants-11%Cosmos-6%
Charms Watches-4%
VA Watch/bracelet-6%"


----------



## xblackxstarx

Since when did they offer the sweet clover in white gold????????!!!!!


----------



## perfumegirl01

POODLGRL said:


> Apparently the price increase is not across the board. Thankfully.  This is the message I received from my SA regarding the price increase.
> 
> "Will haven't gotten word on an increase on any
> of the Perlee Collection. Here is a list of items
> with increase:
> 
> Vintage VA- PG & YG-5%
> Magic Alhambra  WG Paved -4%
> Magic Alhambra WG-4%
> Modern Alhambra in YG WMOP-8%
> Flerette WG-7%
> Butterfly Clipd & Pendants-11%Cosmos-6%
> Charms Watches-4%
> VA Watch/bracelet-6%"



Do you mean there is a 5% increase on all the vintage Alhambra?  Or just the all pg and all yg pieces?  I was thinking of getting an onyx 20 motif but was going to wait until the new year...


----------



## POODLGRL

perfumegirl01 said:


> Do you mean there is a 5% increase on all the vintage Alhambra?  Or just the all pg and all yg pieces?  I was thinking of getting an onyx 20 motif but was going to wait until the new year...


Currently the price increase is only on the above-referenced items and nothing else.  So the only thing going up are the Alhambra pieces in pink gold and yellow gold.
Keeping my fingers crossed that the prices hold until at least the new year.


----------



## perfumegirl01

POODLGRL said:


> Currently the price increase is only on the above-referenced items and nothing else.  So the only thing going up are the Alhambra pieces in pink gold and yellow gold.
> Keeping my fingers crossed that the prices hold until at least the new year.



Thanks poodlgrl!  I would love to get my necklace now but really would prefer to pay with all cash rather than finance it.


----------



## POODLGRL

perfumegirl01 said:


> Thanks poodlgrl!  I would love to get my necklace now but really would prefer to pay with all cash rather than finance it.


I'm with you on that one!


----------



## 8mc8

Does this mean no increase on the Lotus collection (the earrings in particular)??

thanks for any insight!



POODLGRL said:


> Apparently the price increase is not across the board. Thankfully.  This is the message I received from my SA regarding the price increase.
> 
> "Will haven't gotten word on an increase on any
> of the Perlee Collection. Here is a list of items
> with increase:
> 
> Vintage VA- PG & YG-5%
> Magic Alhambra  WG Paved -4%
> Magic Alhambra WG-4%
> Modern Alhambra in YG WMOP-8%
> Flerette WG-7%
> Butterfly Clipd & Pendants-11%Cosmos-6%
> Charms Watches-4%
> VA Watch/bracelet-6%"


----------



## POODLGRL

8mc8 said:


> Does this mean no increase on the Lotus collection (the earrings in particular)??
> 
> thanks for any insight!


If the lotus collection is not on the list, it is not scheduled to go up in November.  You should double-check with your own SA however, as things have a way of changing w VCA.


----------



## aalinkaa

Does anyone have a list of the limited edition pink gold items coming out this year for the breast cancer month?


----------



## 8mc8

thanks for your response!
I wanted to check in with you girls...I'm afraid if I ask the SA they'll pretend they don't know what exactly is increasing just so I can buy right now!



POODLGRL said:


> If the lotus collection is not on the list, it is not scheduled to go up in November.  You should double-check with your own SA however, as things have a way of changing w VCA.


----------



## POODLGRL

8mc8 said:


> thanks for your response!
> I wanted to check in with you girls...I'm afraid if I ask the SA they'll pretend they don't know what exactly is increasing just so I can buy right now!


That's a good point.  I suggest as a back-up, you double check with another VCA store.


----------



## tesi

does anyone have any info on price increases for watches???  thank you.


----------



## POODLGRL

tesi said:


> does anyone have any info on price increases for watches???  thank you.



Here is a list of items that are supposed to go up sometime in November

Vintage VA- PG & YG-5%
Magic Alhambra  WG Paved -4%
Magic Alhambra WG-4%
Modern Alhambra in YG WMOP-8%
Flerette WG-7%
Butterfly Clipd & Pendants-11%Cosmos-6%
Charms Watches-4%
VA Watch/bracelet-6%


----------



## tesi

POODLGRL said:


> Here is a list of items that are supposed to go up sometime in November
> 
> Vintage VA- PG & YG-5%
> Magic Alhambra  WG Paved -4%
> Magic Alhambra WG-4%
> Modern Alhambra in YG WMOP-8%
> Flerette WG-7%
> Butterfly Clipd & Pendants-11%Cosmos-6%
> Charms Watches-4%
> VA Watch/bracelet-6%



poodlgrl, thank you.  i am wondering if the poetic complications watches will also be increasing at this level.  i have my eye on something but am not just ready yet......


----------



## POODLGRL

tesi said:


> poodlgrl, thank you.  i am wondering if the poetic complications watches will also be increasing at this level.  i have my eye on something but am not just ready yet......


That I don't know. You should ask the store manager.  Also, given the price point, they may be able to negotiate price.  It's hardly a standard item.


----------



## mayr

Anyone has an idea of the prices of these?

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/3386/Perlée earrings with diamonds, 3 rows

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/3414/Perlée earrings with clover diamonds

Thanks


----------



## I'll take two

mayr said:


> Anyone has an idea of the prices of these?
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/3386/Perlée earrings with diamonds, 3 rows
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/en/product/3414/Perlée earrings with clover diamonds
> 
> Thanks


The white gold diamond clover earrings are 
£ 9,950 including VAT . Sorry I don't know how to add to price list.
There is going to be a price rise on 1st November .
I am pretty sure the rose gold ones are very similar in price.
I love them.


----------



## surfergirljen

Adding:

Vintage Alhambra RG MOP single motif (breast cancer special edition) = $2800 USD October/2012


----------



## CATEYES

surfergirljen said:


> Adding:
> 
> Vintage Alhambra RG MOP single motif (breast cancer special edition) = $2800 USD October/2012


Lets see it lady!!!! Lol


----------



## Tutti Frutti

Does anyone know what is the current price £/&euro; for Magic Alhambra WG MOP large single motif earrings? 
Thanks


----------



## foryoda

VERSION 2.4
Alhambra-Lucky
Bracelet set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 3250 &#8364;, $4350 4/10, $6150 1/12
Earrings (2 motifs) set in WG with white MOP clover and TE butterfly: $4800 11/10
Necklace (long) set in WG with white MOP, grey MOP, turquoise and lapis-lazuli 11400 &#8364;, SGD23,500, 15,200 4/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Carnelian: $2500 6/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: 1450 &#8364;, $1950 6/10, $2100 11/10, 1750 &#8364; 1/11, $2500 7/11, $2900 1/12
Pendant-Butterfly set in YG with Tiger's Eye: $2150 11/10
Pendant-Butterfly set in WG with Turquoise: $3700 1/12
Pendant-Heart set in YG with MOP: $1800 11/10
Pendant-Heart set in YG with Carnelian: $1850 6/10, $1950 11/10
Pendant-Star set in YG with MOP: $1600 June 2010
Ring-Butterfly set in YG with MOP: May '09 CHF 2,850, $2600 6/10, $2750 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with white MOP and turquoise 3600 &#8364;
Ring BTF set in WG with white clover and TE butterfly: $4650 11/10
Ring BTF set in WG with grey MOP clover and white MOP butterfly: $4650 11/10

Alhambra-Magic
Bracelet (5 motifs) YG with MOP: 3400 &#8364;, $4450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: $4750 11/10, $6500 1/12
Bracelet (5 motif) pave diamonds 5.98 ctw: $40,100 07/11 $49,700 10/11
BTF ring with white & grey MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 8/11, $6350 10/11
BTF ring with MOP clovers: 3250 &#8364;, $4600 11/10
BTF ring with pave diamonds: $13600 03/11
Earclips dangling (2 motifs) set in YG with MOP: 4350 &#8364;, $4600 11/10, $5450 USD 07/11
Earclips dangling (3 motifs) set in WG with white & grey MOP & Chalcedony $6100 11/10, $7300 USD 07/11, $7850 10/11
Earclips pave set in WG: $25700 10/11
Earclips dangling (4 motifs) set in YG with MOP: $8600 11/10
Necklace (6 motifs)- white & grey MOP & onyx: $6350, $9100 10/11
Necklace (6 motifs)- WG white & grey MOP & chalcedony: $7450 3/11, $8900 8/11
Necklace (6 motifs): $6650 11/10
Necklace (11 motifs): $12300 11/10
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) YG with Carnelian and Tigers Eye: $24,600 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) MOP: $16,200 11/10, $22100 10/11
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG or YG white & grey MOP & Onyx: $22100 10/11, $22,100 1/12
Necklace-Long (16 motifs) WG white & grey MOP & Chalcedony: 12 800&#8364;, $17000, $17900 11/10, $22100 7/11, $24500 10/2011
Pendant WG chain & white MOP: 2050&#8364;, £1950, $2750, $3450 8/11, $4000 3/12
Pendant WG chain & pave diamonds 20,000 USD 07/11, $23000 10/11

Alhambra-Modern
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in WG with grey MOP: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $4150 6/10
Bracelet (4 motifs) set in YG with gold: $4500 6/10
Earclips set in WG with grey mop: $4,900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with gold: $5510 6/10
Earclips set in YG with MOP: $4900 6/10
Earclips set in YG with Onyx: $4900 6/10
Earstuds set in WG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in YG with gold: $2350 6/10
Earstuds set in YG with MOP: $3000 10/11
Earstuds set in YG Pave w/ 0.58 carat Diamonds: $6450 11/10
Earstuds set in WG grey mop: $ 3,350 10/11
Necklace Byzantine in YG 16.50inches: $6150 11/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with grey mop: $8150 6/10
Necklace (9 motifs) set in WG with 3.95 carats of Pave Diamonds: $34400
Necklace (9 motifs) set in YG with yellow gold: $8950 6/10
Necklace (14 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $12200 6/10
Necklace (16 motifs) set in ? with Carnelian and Tiger eye: 17500 CAD 11/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in WG with grey mop: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with Onyx: $2250 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with gold: $2400 6/10
Pendant (1 motif) set in YG with MOP: $3050 10/11
Ring set in WG with Pave diamonds (0.45 carats)
Ring set in YG with Onyx: $2,900 6/10 EURO 3400 09/11
Ring set in YG with MOP: EURO 3000 09/11

Alhambra-Sweet
Bracelet-butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1200 11/10, HKD12,500 11/2011, $1700 1/12
Bracelet-butterfly set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-(Adult) clover set in YG MOP: EUR 710 6/09
Bracelet-clover set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-clover set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet - clover with carnelian: 1050 &#8364;, 975GBP 12/11
Bracelet - clover in PG: $1330 12/11
Bracelet-heart set in WG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with MOP: 680 &#8364;, $950 11/10
Bracelet-heart set in YG with carnelian: HKD7650 4/11
Bracelet-ID (Adult) set in YG with MOP: CHF 1,350 6/09, SGD 1840 7/10
Bracelet-ID set in YG with MOP: $1300 11/10
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in WG turquoise: $2000 , HKD22,500 03/12
Earstuds &#8211; butterfly set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, HKD16,800 03/12
Earstuds &#8211; clover set in YG MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11, HKD16,700 9/12
Earstuds - carnelian: 1150&#8364; 12/11
Earstuds- heart set in YG MOP: $1600 11/10, $2250 10/11
Earstuds- heart set in turquoise: $1950 11/10
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in WG with Turquoise $1300 11/10, $1850 1/12
Pendant Necklace -butterfly set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10,HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10
Pendant Necklace - heart set in YG with cornelian: HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace - clover set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD1,480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, £775, $1250 USD 07/11, $1450 10/11
Pendant Necklace Rose gold with carnelian clover (limited stock) £825, &#8364;1200 09/12
Pendant Necklace -heart set in YG with MOP: 750 &#8364;, SGD 1480, $1000 6/10, HKD 7850 9/10, $1050 11/10, HKD8300 4/11
Pendant Necklace Rose Gold with solid clover: $1600 1/12
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (small) set in YG with MOP: $1350 11/10
Pendant Necklace&#8211; oval (large) set in YG with MOP: $1650 11/10

Alhambra-Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11, HKD 27,500 03/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200&#8364;, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11, HKD38,000 03/12
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11, HKD 30,900 03/12
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with Turquoise: $4950 
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11, USD $13,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 2.32 total carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10, USD$ 22,500 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11, $6150 2/12
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350 &#8364; 1/11, USD $2250 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400 &#8364; 1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011, 5900&#8364; 9/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12, HKD 72,000 03/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400&#8364;, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000 &#8364; 1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10, $17,000 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 9/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold: USD$ 14,800 1/12
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11, $2,500 USD, 10/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11, $2600 2/12
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10, *HKD 23,800 10/12*
*Ring set in YG with Carnelian and diamond: HKD 24,400 10/12*
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10, $7300 2/12
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10, $8500 2/12


----------



## musicscrip

I am sorry if I am asking a studpid question here. With the rate at 1Europ=1.31 USD, would you ladies say I am better off buying my first VCA piece in Paris or Rome in the summer instead of now in Boston?

Thank you very much!


----------



## karylicious

Does anyone know the price of the 14 motif in YG, MOP?


----------



## tbbbjb

karylicious said:


> Does anyone know the price of the 14 motif in YG, MOP?



According to the VCA website it is $16,800.

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2328/Alhambra long necklace, 14 motifs


----------



## neenabengal

Wouldnt let me copy all of the previous text from the last list - it said I could only post 1000 words... so just updating the Vintage 

Alhambra-Vintage
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11, HKD 27,500 03/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11, HKD38,000 03/12
Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11, HKD 30,900 03/12
Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with Turquoise: $4950 
Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11, USD $13,200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 2.32 total carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10, USD$ 22,500 10/11
Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11, $6150 2/12
Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11, USD $2250 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011, 5900 9/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12, HKD 72,000 03/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10, $17,000 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 9/12
Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold: USD$ 14,800 1/12
Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11, $2,500 USD, 10/11
Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12 *£1700*
Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11, $2600 2/12
Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10, *HKD 23,800 10/12*
*Ring set in YG with Carnelian and diamond: HKD 24,400 10/12*
Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10, $7300 2/12
Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10, $8500 2/12[/QUOTE]


----------



## stmary

neenabengal said:


> Wouldnt let me copy all of the previous text from the last list - it said I could only post 1000 words... so just updating the Vintage
> 
> Alhambra-Vintage
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11, HKD 27,500 03/12
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11, HKD38,000 03/12
> Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
> Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
> Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
> Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11, HKD 30,900 03/12
> Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
> Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
> Earclips set in YG or WG with Turquoise: $4950
> Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
> Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11, USD $13,200 10/11
> Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
> Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 2.32 total carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10, USD$ 22,500 10/11
> Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
> Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11, $6150 2/12
> Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
> Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11, USD $2250 10/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011, 5900 9/12
> Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12, HKD 72,000 03/12
> Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
> Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10, $17,000 1/12
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 9/12
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800 1/12
> Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
> Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold: USD$ 14,800 1/12
> Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
> Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11, $2,500 USD, 10/11
> Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12 *£1700*
> Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
> Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
> Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11, $2600 2/12
> Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
> Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
> Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
> Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10, *HKD 23,800 10/12*
> *Ring set in YG with Carnelian and diamond: HKD 24,400 10/12*
> Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10, $7300 2/12
> Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10, $8500 2/12


[/QUOTE]
Thank you neenabangle. most helpful.


----------



## karylicious

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> According to the VCA website it is $16,800.
> 
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/2328/Alhambra%20long%20necklace%2C%2014%20motifs



Is it normal that it's more than the 20 motifs?


----------



## tbbbjb

karylicious said:


> Is it normal that it's more than the 20 motifs?



IDK, but it is a different line then the 20 motif, if you are talking about the vintage Alhambra.  This one is just Alhambra.  Maybe because it uses more gold around the motifs?  Just a guess.  VCA pricing never seems to make any sense to me and a lot of others on the forum.


----------



## Slidey

There is more work in each motif than on the Vintage. The MOP is thicker, and the surface is totally flush with the gold. The is what the London store told me.

I looked at the bracelet, but chose the Vintage, as it had 5 motifs rather than 4, and 5 looks better on my wrist, and it was £1200 cheaper. I probably prefer the modern line though to be honest, especially the grey MOP version.


----------



## popikna

Would anyone know the price of Alhambra Vintage Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with turquoise in Europe? Thank you


----------



## claudia09

Does anyone know the price for the vintage yg diamond? Can't find it in the price list. TIA!


----------



## tbbbjb

claudia09 said:


> Does anyone know the price for the vintage yg diamond? Can't find it in the price list. TIA!



Diamond what?  Please be a little more specfic: earrings & size, necklace & size, bracelet?


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:


> Diamond what?  Please be a little more specfic: earrings & size, necklace & size, bracelet?



Oh and check the vca site directly, they do have pricing now that is why this thread is kind of become absolete.


----------



## lilyqin

Does anyone know the price at Switzerland of Alhambra Vintage pendant set compare with European?
thanks a lot.


----------



## miao555

Can any one tell me the current prices for the following items in EU? TIA! 
Vintage Alhambra Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain
Sweet Alhambra Bracelet - clover with carnelian


----------



## iCutie

Can anyone tell me the current Canadian price of the Vintage Alhambra, MOP, YG, 10 motif necklace? I know it is $7400 USD but am looking for the CDN price. TIA.


----------



## goddessdiana

Does anyone know vintage VCA watch prices? I own a La collection gold and steel watch.I wanted to its original price.


----------



## jonathan jay

Ladies anyone know the price of the Vintage Alhambra ring in yellow gold mother of pearl with one diamond at the center in europe? in Euros?  ref. VCARA41100?

Thank you!


----------



## valnsw

Hi *Jonathan Jay*,

U can email VCA for the pricing by going to their website under "Contact them" and select France when they need u to indicate the country and post your enquiry.

They will reply you to the email address u have indicated in the online form, it will probably take a few days for them to reply u.

HTHs.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Anybody knows how much is VCA "Le pont des Amoureux" watch?


----------



## francisD

*anyone know how much these babies cost!??!?


TIA!!!*


----------



## I'll take two

francisD said:


> *anyone know how much these babies cost!??!?
> 
> 
> TIA!!!*



When I bought mine the 3 motif were around £24,000 inc tax and the single motif were around £14,000 inc tax.
Unfortunately since then there has been a big increase of around 20 to 25 %
The last time I looked the 3 motif were about $45,000 net of tax


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> When I bought mine the 3 motif were around £24,000 inc tax and the single motif were around £14,000 inc tax.
> Unfortunately since then there has been a big increase of around 20 to 25 %
> The last time I looked the 3 motif were about $45,000 net of tax


 
Hi I'll take two!!!  Do you possible know the price of the vintage alhambra earrings WG diamond, too?  I emailed the SA who gave me her name card when we visited the boutique in the New Bond Street  last year, but no reply....We'll come to London in early July.  So, I want to compare the price.


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> Hi I'll take two!!!  Do you possible know the price of the vintage alhambra earrings WG diamond, too?  I emailed the SA who gave me her name card when we visited the boutique in the New Bond Street  last year, but no reply....We'll come to London in early July.  So, I want to compare the price.



Hi Einsiene 
The US price is around $13,000 net of tax.
I could email my SA if you would like an exact price.
I normally deal with Harrods or also have a lovely contact with Selfridges . He is always quick to respond to emails


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> Hi Einsiene
> The US price is around $13,000 net of tax.
> I could email my SA if you would like an exact price.
> I normally deal with Harrods or also have a lovely contact with Selfridges . He is always quick to respond to emails


 
Hi I'll take two!  The US price is $13200.  The SA at the New Bond Street store, she, was very nice and told me to feel free to email her for pricing, stocks, etc, but she HAS NOT COME BACK!!!

Obviously, you are very very important and GOOD customer, so any VCA SA will never fail to respond to your e-mail.   Thanks for your help!  I want to know the exact price!!!


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> Hi I'll take two!  The US price is $13200.  The SA at the New Bond Street store, she, was very nice and told me to feel free to email her for pricing, stocks, etc, but she HAS NOT COME BACK!!!
> 
> Obviously, you are very very important and GOOD customer, so any VCA SA will never fail to respond to your e-mail.   Thanks for your help!  I want to know the exact price!!!


Very important LOL I doubt that as VCA can be a law unto themselves at times.
I will send an email in the morning to clarify the exact price .It is a bank holiday in the UK so not sure whether I will get an immediate response.
As a rule of thumb if you add 6% to the US price you will not be far off the UK price but then of course you will be able to the claim tax back which is 20% in the UK ( unfortunately there will be a small admin charge as well )


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> Very important LOL I doubt that as VCA can be a law unto themselves at times.
> I will send an email in the morning to clarify the exact price .It is a bank holiday in the UK so not sure whether I will get an immediate response.
> As a rule of thumb if you add 6% to the US price you will not be far off the UK price but then of course you will be able to the claim tax back which is 20% in the UK ( unfortunately there will be a small admin charge as well )


 
Thanks for your help, I'll take two!!!  After admini charge, it will be around 16%, depending on the price, I think.  In addition, the customes duty on my return... Given tax exemption & customs clearing procedures effort required, the price gap should be WIDE.


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> Thanks for your help, I'll take two!!!  After admini charge, it will be around 16%, depending on the price, I think.  In addition, the customes duty on my return... Given tax exemption & customs clearing procedures effort required, the price gap should be WIDE.


Hi just found out the exact price of the  vintage Alhambra white gold diamond pave earrings is  £9,850 including tax or 
£8,208 net of tax. Wasn't that far out !!!


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> Hi just found out the exact price of the  vintage Alhambra white gold diamond pave earrings is  £9,850 including tax or
> £8,208 net of tax. Wasn't that far out !!!


----------



## karylicious

Does anyone know the price for the diamond pave 10 motif necklace in WG?


----------



## Handybags

Wondering if anyone knows VCA prices in Singapore please?

Specifically the small Frivole earclips in WG and the pave Frivole pendant WG.


----------



## valnsw

Handybags said:


> Wondering if anyone knows VCA prices in Singapore please?
> 
> Specifically the small Frivole earclips in WG and the pave Frivole pendant WG.



Last I checked, before the April price increase YG small frivole earrings were S$6,6xx iirc so wg should be around that price or more expensive as WG is usually more expensive than YG. 

For the pave frivole pendant it's S$12K after the April price increase. 
Not sure if next price increase will be in October.


----------



## leonietje

karylicious said:


> Does anyone know the price for the diamond pave 10 motif necklace in WG?



This one: http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en/product/VCARA42400/vintage-alhambra-necklace-10-motifs-2?

I only know the price in euro's, that is around 45.000 (incl tax)


----------



## bags to die for

Handybags said:


> Wondering if anyone knows VCA prices in Singapore please?
> 
> Specifically the small Frivole earclips in WG and the pave Frivole pendant WG.



Handy, if you're looking at VCA purchases, I've done some comparisons between Singapore, Malaysia, Paris and US. 

It depends to some extent on exchange rates and I did the comparison in July/August but since jewelry is tax free in Malaysia, it's surprisingly cheaper in KL. No stuffing around with tax/refunds/fx etc. I will ask for prices for the Frivole if you like.


----------



## Handybags

valnsw said:


> Last I checked, before the April price increase YG small frivole earrings were S$6,6xx iirc so wg should be around that price or more expensive as WG is usually more expensive than YG.
> 
> For the pave frivole pendant it's S$12K after the April price increase.
> Not sure if next price increase will be in October.


 
Thank you Val, that's very helpful. I'm looking at purchasing before October. Wow, VCA isn't shy of an increase or two!!



bags to die for said:


> Handy, if you're looking at VCA purchases, I've done some comparisons between Singapore, Malaysia, Paris and US.
> 
> It depends to some extent on exchange rates and I did the comparison in July/August but since jewelry is tax free in Malaysia, it's surprisingly cheaper in KL. No stuffing around with tax/refunds/fx etc. I will ask for prices for the Frivole if you like.


 
Hi Bags, DH has business in SG and my birthday is coming up so I thought I'd send him my wishlist but I didn't want to ask if the price diff was exorbitant. I don't mind a bit of a premium but I don't want to be ridiculous. Thanks for the offer but he doesn't really do much business in KL at the moment.

Based on current rates (xe.com) and Val's intel above the pave Frivole pendant is approx. $9,300USD in SG as compared to $8,700 in the US.... I suppose that's not tooooo bad


----------



## valnsw

Handybags said:


> Thank you Val, that's very helpful. I'm looking at purchasing before October. Wow, VCA isn't shy of an increase or two!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bags, DH has business in SG and my birthday is coming up so I thought I'd send him my wishlist but I didn't want to ask if the price diff was exorbitant. I don't mind a bit of a premium but I don't want to be ridiculous. Thanks for the offer but he doesn't really do much business in KL at the moment.
> 
> Based on current rates (xe.com) and Val's intel above the pave Frivole pendant is approx. $9,300USD in SG as compared to $8,700 in the US.... I suppose that's not tooooo bad



Is USD 8,700 before or after tax? 
As for the SGD price, it should be inclusive of taxes (7% GST) so if u are a tourist u should be able to get some tax refund probably around 5%? I'm not too sure on this but I suppose u can call to ask & confirm. 

Is your hubby travelling to HK? If he is, can consider as the prices are already tax free. For me, it is slightly cheaper to buy from HK but then again the difference varies from item to item.


----------



## Handybags

^its the website price so pretax. That makes it comparably better. Good one Val 

No HK this trip.  We usually shop there though. I love the Landmark store they have great SAs.


----------



## bags to die for

You'll get about 5-6% back with VCA purchases in Singapore. Happy DH shopping Handy!

I have the Malaysian prices (my SA is quick at email!) just for comparison purposes. 
The pendant is RM 29,450
The earclips are RM 16,450.


----------



## Handybags

^Thanks Bagsy! Now I'm thinking up reason to go to KL!


----------



## ladyinred922

Hello!

I'm looking to buy the vintage alhambra earrings in gold with MOP and pendant. 

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARA44100/vintage-alhambra-earclips-2
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/product/VCARA45900/vintage-alhambra-pendant-5]

 This will be my first VCA purchase and I'm wondering if there any discounts (i.e. opening NM cc, waiting for points/sales events, etc) Also, does anyone know what the prices are in Italy in comparison to US?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## santafe8899

Hello!
I just purchased these from The Real Real, and did so in a big hurry because pieces like these on their website go SUPER fast and I have been wanting one of these for a while. However, I was just looking at the VCA website and it says that they retail for 1450? I'm confused by this and was wondering if someone could tell me what type of necklace this is and if I overpaid ($2000). 

18K Yellow Gold chain with a Mother of peal pendant
Chain Length 16, Ornament Width .5, Ornament Length .5

I would really appreciate some advice. Really confused since Real Real usually has excellent deals on all their items, but if this was $500 over I will be upset!!

THANKS!!


----------



## Junkenpo

santafe8899 said:


> Hello!
> I just purchased these from The Real Real, and did so in a big hurry because pieces like these on their website go SUPER fast and I have been wanting one of these for a while. However, I was just looking at the VCA website and it says that they retail for 1450? I'm confused by this and was wondering if someone could tell me what type of necklace this is and if I overpaid ($2000).
> 
> 18K Yellow Gold chain with a Mother of peal pendant
> Chain Length 16&#8221;, Ornament Width .5&#8221;, Ornament Length .5&#8221;
> 
> I would really appreciate some advice. Really confused since Real Real usually has excellent deals on all their items, but if this was $500 over I will be upset!!
> 
> THANKS!!



The vintage size (from your pic) is currently $2500. The Sweet size (which hangs by a bale and moves freely on the chain) is $1450, and much smaller in size.


----------



## santafe8899

Junkenpo said:


> The vintage size (from your pic) is currently $2500. The Sweet size (which hangs by a bale and moves freely on the chain) is $1450, and much smaller in size.


Haha ok thank for the quick response. Really appreciate it!


----------



## meowycrystal

Does anyone know Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian and Pendant set in YG with Carnelian in HKD?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stephy

Hi ladies, So is it cheaper to get VCA in Paris please thanks!


----------



## lovequality

Stephy said:


> Hi ladies, So is it cheaper to get VCA in Paris please thanks!



I have the same question too?


----------



## Goffle

lovequality said:


> I have the same question too?



Hi I think it depends on where you are based. E.g., Hong Kong seems to be cheaper than Paris now given the current exchange rate even with tax-back. I recently bought the limited addition Alhambra malachite pendant with the diamond in the middle and it's HKD27,500 whereas it's EUR3,250 (incl tax and VAT is 20% roughly) in Paris. It's USD3,900
Hope that helps.


----------



## Miss Al

How much would this cost at the boutique? 
Vintage Alhambra 5-motif bracelet, yellow gold and malachite

http://www.spohszine.com/wp-content...eef-arpels-magic-alhambra-2013-jewelry_p7.jpg


----------



## chicinthecity777

Any intel on the up-coming April price increase? TIA!


----------



## PhoenixH

My SA says price increase will be on 21 April and around a 5-6% increase


----------



## chicinthecity777

PhoenixH said:


> My SA says price increase will be on 21 April and around a 5-6% increase



This is world wide, right? That's the same date I heard from my SA but she doesn't know the exact percentage of the increase. She also said it might not be across everything. Well, hopefully she will hear the details soon so I can plan my purchase.


----------



## NYTexan

My SA text me today. She said the same thing as we have heard. 8% increase on April 21.


----------



## chicinthecity777

NYTexan said:


> My SA text me today. She said the same thing as we have heard. 8% increase on April 21.



8% on all lines? TIA!


----------



## tumtum

Any idea re. current Euro price of the Perlee rose gold clover barcelet in the small size?


----------



## tumtum

Oh Hong Kong will also have price increase on April 21


----------



## cbrown70

Hi all, sorry no time to read through the thread. If someone could sum up, what is the cheapest country to buy Van Cleef engagement ring? Or do they have same prices across the globe?


----------



## cherry_koko

Has anyone been able to get a discount from Van Cleef ? 
Any store?


----------



## oregonfanlisa

When I was with my ex, he would ask and ask and ask. We shopped at franchises and company stores, and the story was consistently no. However, we were invited to a huge party as guests of our newly friended SA, and were treated like royalty, which was better than any discount. A one of a kind evening of trying on all the one of a kind jewelry I wanted. I know they flew in an airplane full of VIP customers from Asia for the party who were all gifted with 10 motif red carnellian YG Alhambra necklaces for new years! Sadly, all I got was a paper fan. LOL


----------



## cherry_koko

prices have officially gone up.

anyone know if they still give discounts?


----------



## elizabethtwrs

Bump. Does anyone know the price for frivole 2 motif ring and the small ear clips in Malaysia?


----------



## Notorious Pink

This thread could use some updating!!!


----------



## solouloulou

Does anyone knows the prices of VCA watches? 
I particularly like the Extraordinary Dials.... but i cannot find prices anywhere. 

I just need a range... not specific price for any watch. 

THanks for helping.


----------



## stmary

cbrown70 said:


> Hi all, sorry no time to read through the thread. If someone could sum up, what is the cheapest country to buy Van Cleef engagement ring? Or do they have same prices across the globe?



i think malaysia is good. it's because they don't have tax on fine watches and jewellery.


----------



## pree

stmary said:


> i think malaysia is good. it's because they don't have tax on fine watches and jewellery.


 
the prices in Malaysia will be going up from april 2015 because of the introduction of a 6% GST ...best to buy before April if anyone's there on holiday!


----------



## bags to die for

But if you're not Malaysian, the GST can be claimed back at the airport.


----------



## stmary

pree said:


> the prices in Malaysia will be going up from april 2015 because of the introduction of a 6% GST ...best to buy before April if anyone's there on holiday!




Thanks for the info.


----------



## pree

bags to die for said:


> But if you're not Malaysian, the GST can be claimed back at the airport.




That's true!


----------



## stmary

bags to die for said:


> But if you're not Malaysian, the GST can be claimed back at the airport.



Yes that's true but as of right now, you don't need to claim any tax and that means less hassle


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Dear ladies, I am hoping someone can help me please!

I will be traveling to Singapore in a few weeks. Would it make sense for  me to purchase there? I am from NYC. Would I receive VAT back, if so  how much?

What is the price on Vintage Alhambra, Mother of Pearl earrings  in Singapore, 
how can I find out?


----------



## PWD

NYCGIRLY said:


> Dear ladies, I am hoping someone can help me please!
> 
> I will be traveling to Singapore in a few weeks. Would it make sense for  me to purchase there? I am from NYC. Would I receive VAT back, if so  how much?
> 
> What is the price on Vintage Alhambra, Mother of Pearl earrings  in Singapore,
> how can I find out?


I have the same question but for Paris... Is vca cheaper there than nyc?


----------



## NYCGIRLY

I am actually going to Paris as well....and because of the Euro and vat back...it would be cheaper! 

I plan to purchase in Paris! 




PWD said:


> I have the same question but for Paris... Is vca cheaper there than nyc?


----------



## PWD

NYCGIRLY said:


> I am actually going to Paris as well....and because of the Euro and vat back...it would be cheaper!
> 
> I plan to purchase in Paris!



Do you know how much cheaper? And will it still be cheaper even after the expected price increase in April?


----------



## PWD

does anyone know the price of the 10 motif in tigers eye or carnelian (red) in euro in Paris?


----------



## PWD

PhoenixH said:


> My SA says price increase will be on 21 April and around a 5-6% increase


which countries does this apply to?


----------



## Kat.Lee

I bought my Alhambra onyx in yellow gold: 
Necklace 20 motifs 12,600
Earring 3,600


----------



## Kat.Lee

Please have a look of my necklace and earrings.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sorry I forgot to mention that I bought my set in mid of March 2015 in Paris.


----------



## purseinsanity

tumtum said:


> Any idea re. current Euro price of the Perlee rose gold clover barcelet in the small size?



It's 24,200 euros


----------



## sbelle

We used to do a really good job of keeping this worldwide price list (see below) updated but it looks like it has been a couple of years since it's been done.  It was so easy back in those days to find prices and know exactly when the prices changed.

I think the listing was so big we had to break it i to 2 parts -- vintage alhambra and other.

Whenever someone made a purchase , they'd check the listings and see if the correct price was already there.  If not,  they'd update it in red.

Given that a few years have gone by,  this list is probably very out-of-date.  I'm tied up until early next week but I might take a stab at updating it next week.  But of course it will only work if everyone is interested in keeping it up-to-date.





neenabengal said:


> Wouldnt let me copy all of the previous text from the last list - it said I could only post 1000 words... so just updating the Vintage
> 
> Alhambra-Vintage
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with pave diamonds: $22700 07/11, $26250 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3200 8/11, $3700 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG with Onyx: $3,700 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $3450 11/10
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND2800, $2450 6/10, $2600 11/10, $3700 10/11, HKD 27,500 03/12
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG with Carnelian: $2800 6/10, $2950 11/10 3200, 2900GBP 12/11, $4250 1/12
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set Yellow Gold: $2550 9/10, $3200 7/11, $3700 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set YG/TE: $3700 7/11, $4250 10/11
> Bracelet (5 motifs) set turquoise: CND3400, $3550 4/11, $5150 10/11, HKD38,000 03/12
> Charm Large set in YG with MOP: $1350 6/10, $1400 11/10
> Earclips set in RG with MOP (2011 Limited Edition Breast Cancer) $4400 10/11
> Earclips set in YG with Carnelian: $2900 6/10, $3100 11/10, $3850 8/11, $4550 1/12
> Earclips set in YG with MOP or onyx: $2750 6/10, $2900 11/10, $3550 8/11, $4150 10/11, HKD 30,900 03/12
> Earclips set in YG with yellow gold: $2600 6/10, $3550 07/11, $4150 10/11
> Earclips set in YG with Tiger eye: $4550 10/11
> Earclips set in YG or WG with Turquoise: $4950
> Earclips set in WG with diamond pave: $11100 7/11
> Earclips set in YG or WG with pave with diamonds USD $9200 11/10, HKD71,000 4/11, USD $13,200 10/11
> Earclips Super set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $3350 6/10, $3600 11/10, $5200 10/11
> Earclips Super set in YG with pave with 2.32 total carat of diamonds: $15800 11/10, USD$ 22,500 10/11
> Earclips Super set in YG with Yellow Gold: $3200 6/10
> Earclips Super set in YG with Turquoise: $4250 6/11, $6150 2/12
> Earstuds set in WG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11
> Earstuds set in YG with MOP or Onyx: $1600 11/10, 1350  1/11, USD $2250 10/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with MOP or Onyx: CND5600, $4900 6/10, $5200 12/10, 4400  1/11, Eur5500 9/11, $7400 10/11, HKD55,000 11/2011, 5900 9/12
> Necklace (10 motifs) set turquoise: CND 6800, $10300 1/12, HKD 72,000 03/12
> Necklace (10 motifs) set yellow gold: $5100 9/10, $5200 2/11, $6400 7/11, USD$7,400 1/12
> Necklace (10 motifs) set rose gold: USD$7,400 1/12
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Tigers Eye: $7,400 7/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with lapis lazuli: $8950 7/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $5600 6/10 $5900 11/10 6400, 5750GBP 12/11, $8500 1/12
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $9800 10/11
> Necklace (10 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds: $52500 1/12
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Pave Diamonds (10.4 carats): $75,200 10/10
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in WG with Chalcedony: $13800 11/10, $19600 10/11, HKD145,000 11/2011
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with turquoise: CND14,600, 12.000  1/11, USD $14,200 3/11, £ 13900 9/11, $20600 1/12
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in RG with Carnelian: SGD 16,000
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with tigers eye: $11200 6/10, $14800 7/11, $17000 10/11
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG with Carnelian: $11,200 6/10, $17,000 1/12
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with MOP: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EUR11,000 9/11, HKD110,000 9/12
> Necklace (20 motifs) set in YG or WG with Onyx: CND11200 , SGD14000, $9800 6/10, $10400 11/10, EURO11,100 09/11, HKD110,000 11/2011, $14,800 1/12
> Necklace (20 motifs)set in yellow gold: USD $10,200 9/10, $12,800 7/11, USD$14,800 1/12
> Necklace (20 motifs)set in rose gold: USD$ 14,800 1/12
> Pendant set in WG with Chalcedony: $2100 11/10
> Pendant set in WG with mop and chain:$1750 9/10, $2100 USD 07/11, $2,500 USD, 10/11
> Pendant set in YG with onyx and chain: $2100 USD 8/11, $2500 1/12 *£1700*
> Pendant set in YG with mop: $1150 6/10
> Pendant set in YG with mop and chain: $1600 6/10
> Pendant set in YG with Carnelian: $1700 6/10, $1800 11/10, $2200 8/11, $2600 2/12
> Pendant set in YG with yellow gold: $1550 6/10, $2500 10/11
> Pendant set in YG with tiger eye: $2600 10/11
> Pendant set in WG with turquoise:$3150 1/12
> Ring set in YG with MOP and diamond: $2250 11/10, HK$17100 12/10, CAD$2450 12/10, *HKD 23,800 10/12*
> *Ring set in YG with Carnelian and diamond: HKD 24,400 10/12*
> Watch Small-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $5450 6/10, $5650 11/10, $7300 2/12
> Watch Medium-YG case, mop dial, black satin strap, ardillon buckle: $6250 6/10, $6500 11/10, $8500 2/12


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Junkenpo

Thanks Sbelle!  I think it's a good idea to keep this up. It's helpful to know what past prices were, and when price increases happened.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Fabulous to resurrect this thread and happy to help!


----------



## valnsw

I may not have all but these were images I saved when I was researching vca.


----------



## valnsw

Some more


----------



## valnsw

Another one


----------



## valnsw

Last one. Sorry I couldn't upload all at one go as I'm posting from iPad which only allows one at a time.


----------



## sbelle

Very helpful!!


----------



## lynnielynnie

Thank you so much valnsw! 
New to VCA and will be following this thread!


----------



## lynnielynnie

Is Carnelian the only reddish color that VCA offers?  Just checking because I'm thinking about buying a pre-loved pendant that is "Red" but not sure if it's one of the classic colors. Thanks.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

lynnielynnie said:


> Is Carnelian the only reddish color that VCA offers?  Just checking because I'm thinking about buying a pre-loved pendant that is "Red" but not sure if it's one of the classic colors. Thanks.



Red coral but you will only find this on the reseller market.


----------



## lynnielynnie

texasgirliegirl said:


> Red coral but you will only find this on the reseller market.


Thank you texasgirliegirl!


----------



## Jojong

Does anyone know 20 motifs necklace YG with onxy in HKD please ?


----------



## Notorious Pink

lynnielynnie said:


> Is Carnelian the only reddish color that VCA offers?  Just checking because I'm thinking about buying a pre-loved pendant that is "Red" but not sure if it's one of the classic colors. Thanks.







texasgirliegirl said:


> Red coral but you will only find this on the reseller market.




I would think its carnelian you're looking at, lynnielynnie, as I find the coral to really look more orange than red. Yes, TGG?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> I would think its carnelian you're looking at, lynnielynnie, as I find the coral to really look more orange than red. Yes, TGG?



Typically the main difference is that carnelian is more translucent and coral is more opaque. Coral can be white, orange or red. 
Carnelian can range from rather orangy to very deep oxblood. 
Only carnelian is currently offered.


----------



## vagabag

hey VCA lovers!  so, i know very little about VCA pricing but we are going to london and paris this summer.  would prices there be much lower than in the USA?  i assume paris would be better than london?  can anyone give me an idea as to how much less i would get, say, the alhambra MOP necklace for in paris versus the US?  thanks so much!


----------



## nightshade

vagabag said:


> hey VCA lovers!  so, i know very little about VCA pricing but we are going to london and paris this summer.  would prices there be much lower than in the USA?  i assume paris would be better than london?  can anyone give me an idea as to how much less i would get, say, the alhambra MOP necklace for in paris versus the US?  thanks so much!



If I'm not mistaken, you can find out about prices in Euro/GBP/USD by going to the VCA website and selecting the appropriate country. Hope that helps


----------



## vagabag

Oh really?  I tried looking for prices on the website but couldnt find them. Let me try again!



nightshade said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you can find out about prices in Euro/GBP/USD by going to the VCA website and selecting the appropriate country. Hope that helps


----------



## yuexiaozz1211

Yes, the VCA website shows all prices in JPY/GBP/USD/EUR now. I believe Japan is now the cheapest place to buy VCA (less the 8% sales tax automatically deducted for tourist upon showing a passport), due to the currency depreciation.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Didn't VCA just recently do a price adjustment in Europe to bring it more into line with US prices?


----------



## kiptrip

I've heard that pricing in Singapore is cheaper compared to Hong Kong at the moment. Anyone know if this is fact? Looking to get some wedding bands.


----------



## yuexiaozz1211

kiptrip said:


> I've heard that pricing in Singapore is cheaper compared to Hong Kong at the moment. Anyone know if this is fact? Looking to get some wedding bands.



If you have something specific in mind, you can always call the boutiques to get a quote. Numbers are easily accessible on the official website. Better still, they can reserve an item for you if it is in short supply.


----------



## hbr

Hello!  What percentage VAT does one get back with VCA purchases in Paris?


----------



## Kat.Lee

hbr said:


> Hello!  What percentage VAT does one get back with VCA purchases in Paris?



In March 2015 I bought my VCA vintage Alhambra YG onyx 20 motifs necklace and earrings in Paris Printemps. Their usual VAT refund is 13%. They offered me 14% back then becos of the higher purchase value. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBC said:


> Didn't VCA just recently do a price adjustment in Europe to bring it more into line with US prices?



FYI price in March 2015 in Paris for vintage Alhambra YG 20 motifs when I bought it was 12,600. They told me there will be an increase in April. And I saw the new price on their official site now is 14,000. 
So it is confirmed that the price has increased (ca. 11.1%)!!
Hope this helps.


----------



## Kat.Lee

vagabag said:


> hey VCA lovers!  so, i know very little about VCA pricing but we are going to london and paris this summer.  would prices there be much lower than in the USA?  i assume paris would be better than london?  can anyone give me an idea as to how much less i would get, say, the alhambra MOP necklace for in paris versus the US?  thanks so much!



Hi vagabag, here's some price idea for u. I don't know about Alhambra MOP though. For vintage Alhambra YG onyx 20 motifs current price : in Paris 14,000, in London £10,400. Tax refund for tourist in Paris is around 13% and in London around 13-16%. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## hbr

Kat.Lee said:


> In March 2015 I bought my VCA vintage Alhambra YG onyx 20 motifs necklace and earrings in Paris Printemps. Their usual VAT refund is 13%. They offered me 14% back then becos of the higher purchase value.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thank you!!  Very helpful indeed .


----------



## Kat.Lee

hbr said:


> Thank you!!  Very helpful indeed .



You're welcome


----------



## hbr

I'm planning on visiting Paris in a couple weeks and was wondering which VCA stores you ladies recommend. I'm looking to purchase the Algambra Malechite bracelet. Thanks!


----------



## hopingoneday

hbr said:


> I'm planning on visiting Paris in a couple weeks and was wondering which VCA stores you ladies recommend. I'm looking to purchase the Algambra Malechite bracelet. Thanks!




If you think you might ever want to make a special order request, go to the store at Place Vendome. I can pm you the name of a great SA!


----------



## hbr

hopingoneday said:


> If you think you might ever want to make a special order request, go to the store at Place Vendome. I can pm you the name of a great SA!




Thank you!!  If I  don't have a special order, should I still visit the Place Vendome store or is there another that's better for walk ins?  Thank you!


----------



## vagabag

Thanks so much!  It sounds like paris is a better place to purchase than the UK (since I don't think you can figure out how much VAT will be refunded checkout)



Kat.Lee said:


> Hi vagabag, here's some price idea for u. I don't know about Alhambra MOP though. For vintage Alhambra YG onyx 20 motifs current price : in Paris 14,000, in London £10,400. Tax refund for tourist in Paris is around 13% and in London around 13-16%.
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Kat.Lee

vagabag said:


> Thanks so much!  It sounds like paris is a better place to purchase than the UK (since I don't think you can figure out how much VAT will be refunded checkout)



You're welcome. 
At the moment Euro does seem more favourable than GBP in my personal opinion. 
I bought my necklace and earrings in Paris in March 2015 and got 14% tax refund. And bought my watch in London Harrods VCA shop, shipped to me with 16% tax refund. Because of the exchange rate, there's not much difference in between paris and London. Just a general idea of the price difference. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kat.Lee

hbr said:


> Thank you!!  If I  don't have a special order, should I still visit the Place Vendome store or is there another that's better for walk ins?  Thank you!



I believe any of their shop is worth a visit and no problems for walk ins. 
Hope you'll have a wonderful trip and fruitful experience there. &#128522;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kat.Lee said:


> FYI price in March 2015 in Paris for vintage Alhambra YG 20 motifs when I bought it was 12,600. They told me there will be an increase in April. And I saw the new price on their official site now is 14,000.
> 
> So it is confirmed that the price has increased (ca. 11.1%)!!
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thanks! So after VAT, is it better here in the US, or in Euro?


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBC said:


> Thanks! So after VAT, is it better here in the US, or in Euro?



I just googled the price in U.S. 
For example the vintage Alhambra YG onyx 20 motifs necklace: 
In US: $15,900
In Paris: 14,000
In UK: £10,400

I would go to where I can get the most VAT refund given that there isn't huge difference on the published fixed price in these 3 places. 
Hope this helps


----------



## hbr

Kat.Lee said:


> I believe any of their shop is worth a visit and no problems for walk ins.
> 
> Hope you'll have a wonderful trip and fruitful experience there. [emoji4]




Thank you!! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

hbr said:


> Thank you!! [emoji4][emoji4]



You're welcome


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kat.Lee said:


> I just googled the price in U.S.
> 
> For example the vintage Alhambra YG onyx 20 motifs necklace:
> 
> In US: $15,900
> 
> In Paris: 14,000
> 
> In UK: £10,400
> 
> 
> 
> I would go to where I can get the most VAT refund given that there isn't huge difference on the published fixed price in these 3 places.
> 
> Hope this helps




Thank you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBC said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome


----------



## purseinsanity

hopingoneday said:


> If you think you might ever want to make a special order request, go to the store at Place Vendome. I can pm you the name of a great SA!



Is Place Vendome the best place to do Special Orders?  Is it quicker?  More likely to be accepted?  I've never done a SO ever, and just the thought is exciting!


----------



## hopingoneday

purseinsanity said:


> Is Place Vendome the best place to do Special Orders?  Is it quicker?  More likely to be accepted?  I've never done a SO ever, and just the thought is exciting!




Yes. Although I love my local VCA store in the United States, I have made so many special order requests and almost all of them have been turned down, especially for anything in the Alhambra line. However, everything seems to be possible if you go to the Place Vendome store. I don't know why that is...! 
Just FYI, however, their standard upcharge for a special order is either 20% or 30% over list price over a comparable item. (I can't remember which but I can check). So, for example, a gray mother of pearl/yellow gold necklace would be an additional 30% charge over a white mother-of-pearl/YG necklace.


----------



## leechiyong

Anyone happen to know if the pink gold sweet bracelet was included in the last increase back in March or what the price was before?


----------



## back 2 home

Hello 

Can someone please tell me how much is the Fleurette  between the finger ring is in Euro- Paris?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

back 2 home said:


> Hello
> 
> Can someone please tell me how much is the Fleurette  between the finger ring is in Euro- Paris?



Could you be referring to the frivole?
I'm not aware of a fleurette BTF ring.
If you go to the VCA website you should see the price of each item.


----------



## lovely64

I am trying to find the price for a malachite pendant in euros. Thanks!


----------



## Longchamp

lovely64 said:


> I am trying to find the price for a malachite pendant in euros. Thanks!



I don't think they make a single pendant. Here is the long necklace.
More versatile, lovely piece. Hope this helps.

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en...g00-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-1-motif.html


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Longchamp has shared the long pendant which is gorgeous. 
You might find a holiday pendant ( vintage size with a diamond) through a reputable reseller.


----------



## Toronto24

Does anyone know the current UK price of the magic Alhambra ring (not in-between-the-finger)? Thanks


----------



## JulesB68

Toronto24 said:


> Does anyone know the current UK price of the magic Alhambra ring (not in-between-the-finger)? Thanks



The YG MOP is £2750.


----------



## waxx

anyone heard about the price increase in this month&#65311;


----------



## shpahlc

waxx said:


> anyone heard about the price increase in this month&#65311;


Is that supposed to be in the US?


----------



## NewBe

waxx said:


> anyone heard about the price increase in this month&#65311;



i think it is going up in Japan this wk.


----------



## munyi

Hi ladies,

Does anyone know the price of the limited edition pink sevres porcelain single pendant (with diamond in middle) in Paris or UK? 

Many thanks.


----------



## JulesB68

munyi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Does anyone know the price of the limited edition pink sevres porcelain single pendant (with diamond in middle) in Paris or UK?
> 
> Many thanks.



According to the website, it's £2350 or 3150.


----------



## munyi

JulesB68 said:


> According to the website, it's £2350 or 3150.




Thank you. At the moment it's cheaper in Malaysia at Ringgit12,600.


----------



## JulesB68

munyi said:


> Thank you. At the moment it's cheaper in Malaysia at Ringgit12,600.




Wow! I've just looked that up & it's about £1900, no? That's a big difference. Think it's time for a nice holiday to somewhere hot!


----------



## halliehallie

Lovely people, does anyone know the prices of the blue sevres pendent and necklace w/ diamonds and without?


----------



## NewBe

halliehallie said:


> Lovely people, does anyone know the prices of the blue sevres pendent and necklace w/ diamonds and without?



I recalled it was around EUR54000 before the price increase in April for the one with diamond.  I don't think they have it without the diamond.  If they make just the blue sevres, please do let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## Belleparis

Hi. Would anyone be so kind to share the euro price of the vintage Alhambra white gold MOP earrings? Thanks!


----------



## surfergirljen

Okay I'm going crazy just trying to find the 10 motif YG MOP price! The VCA website is so glitchy ... can't find it here - help!!!


----------



## baghagg

surfergirljen said:


> Okay I'm going crazy just trying to find the 10 motif YG MOP price! The VCA website is so glitchy ... can't find it here - help!!!


Here it is for US - hope this helps


----------



## surfergirljen

THANK YOU! I have spent half an hour on their site trying to get to this!


----------



## koeeeee

Hong Kong turquoise WG Alhambra bracelet $40500.


----------



## ghoztz

koeeeee said:


> Hong Kong turquoise WG Alhambra bracelet $40500.



A 5-motif bracelet in turquoise??


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Does anyone know if there'll be a price increase soon on VCA Europe?


----------



## Pourquoipas2

4550 euros online in my country


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Gellingh said:


> 4550 euros online in my country




For the turquoise YG 5 motif


----------



## Gina123

I haven't heard of price increase yet. 

WG Diamond sweets in Paris cost 5050. 

My gf has to sell her earrings bc she is allergic to nickels... [emoji22]


----------



## Baby Boo

Hi guys can anyone tell me the price of the baby al hambra mother of pearl


----------



## NYTexan

My sales associate at Neimans said there will be a price increase   He didn't have any specifics yet but I told him to call me when he knew more so I can make a purchase before prices go up again.


----------



## HADASSA

NYTexan said:


> My sales associate at Neimans said there will be a price increase   He didn't have any specifics yet but I told him to call me when he knew more so I can make a purchase before prices go up again.



Spoke with a boutique SA who said PRICE INCREASE already happened 2 weeks ago on Watches, High Jewellery and (some) Creative Jewellery. We'll await your response when he tells you more.


----------



## NewBe

I also heard from my SA that some high end jewelries had their price increase last week in Europe.


----------



## lv_boubou

It is be specific to Switzerland, but prices were adjusted for Alhambra pieces to the EUR/CHF exchange rate between October and now. Basically, take the EUR price on the VCA website, convert to 1.10 in CHF and take out 12% in tax difference, that will give you the price in Switzerland. They used to have 1 EUR = 1.05 CHF for a short while.


----------



## klynneann

halliehallie said:


> Lovely people, does anyone know the prices of the blue sevres pendent and necklace w/ diamonds and without?





NewBe said:


> I recalled it was around EUR54000 before the price increase in April for the one with diamond.  I don't think they have it without the diamond.  If they make just the blue sevres, please do let me know.  Thanks.



Does anyone know the price of the blue sevres pendant (not the long motifs necklace)?  TIA!


----------



## NewBe

NewBe said:


> I also heard from my SA that some high end jewelries had their price increase last week in Europe.



Has anyone heard if there will be another increase for the non-high end jewelries in Europe coming up soon?  TIA


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Has anyone heard of a U.S. price increase?  I am hoping to add my 1st piece soon.  Will keep you posted if I do.


----------



## klynneann

AntiqueShopper said:


> Has anyone heard of a U.S. price increase?  I am hoping to add my 1st piece soon.  Will keep you posted if I do.



I just asked my NM SA this past week and she said no.  She also said they get about 2 weeks' notice and promised to let me know if she hears of any increases.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

klynneann said:


> I just asked my NM SA this past week and she said no.  She also said they get about 2 weeks' notice and promised to let me know if she hears of any increases.



Thanks for the information.  Will let you know if/when I get my piece.


----------



## klynneann

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thanks for the information.  Will let you know if/when I get my piece.



Looking forward to it!


----------



## NewBe

klynneann said:


> I just asked my NM SA this past week and she said no.  She also said they get about 2 weeks' notice and promised to let me know if she hears of any increases.



I heard from 4 different sources that May 1st is the day for global increase.  I was skeptical at first caz isn't global economy slowing down and demands are low?!  I guess it doesn't affect the luxury market


----------



## klynneann

NewBe said:


> I heard from 4 different sources that May 1st is the day for global increase.  I was skeptical at first caz isn't global economy slowing down and demands are low?!  I guess it doesn't affect the luxury market



I just asked again and the response was that they've heard of no increase "Except in the very "high" jewelry, one of a kind type pieces and extraordinary watches in the over $50,000 category"  Sweetie that she is, she's going to check again though for me... maybe she just doesn't know yet...


----------



## NewBe

klynneann said:


> I just asked again and the response was that they've heard of no increase "Except in the very "high" jewelry, one of a kind type pieces and extraordinary watches in the over $50,000 category"  Sweetie that she is, she's going to check again though for me... maybe she just doesn't know yet...




Interesting...maybe global doesn't include the U.S. market?  The sources were from Europe.  But I did recall one of mention the word "global increase".  Also,  I recall reading a message from one who recently made purchases in Paris mentioning about the price increase in May 1.  Or maybe I'm daydreaming....  But, thanks again for checking with your SA.


----------



## klynneann

NewBe said:


> Interesting...maybe global doesn't include the U.S. market?  The sources were from Europe.  But I did recall one of mention the word "global increase".  Also,  I recall reading a message from one who recently made purchases in Paris mentioning about the price increase in May 1.  Or maybe I'm daydreaming....  But, thanks again for checking with your SA.



Sure, it's no problem.    She did check and as far as they know, nothing.  But, she did say that they often don't know until just 1 or 2 weeks before, so...  Of course, she suggested I might want to make my next purchase now, just in case lol.    Since I've asked her a few times in the last couple weeks, I do think she'll let me know right away if/when she does hear anything.


----------



## valnsw

It's confirmed that there will be price increase 1 May from my SA  and I'm in Asia.


----------



## Loubies89

Got the same confirmation re: price increase on May 1 from my SA in Paris


----------



## Powder Puff

I've just checked last Sunday and my SA hasn't heard of increase yet...


----------



## NewBe

Loubies89 said:


> Got the same confirmation re: price increase on May 1 from my SA in Paris



Did she mention how much is the increase approximately?  10% like last yr or <5%?


----------



## Loubies89

NewBe said:


> Did she mention how much is the increase approximately?  10% like last yr or <5%?



She said it applies to every piece but they're not sure how much. She quoted last year's increase as a reference (10-20%).


----------



## MyDogTink

How many increases did VCA have last year and what was the total increase for the year?


----------



## NewBe

Loubies89 said:


> She said it applies to every piece but they're not sure how much. She quoted last year's increase as a reference (10-20%).



Ouch..that's a lot given the economy is so slow.
Thanks for the information.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Any confirmation either way for the US? The prices are cheaper in EU so they may be evening out the market prices.


----------



## JulesB68

I received an email yesterday that confirms what others have said, that the price rise on 1st May will be minimum 10% and will be worldwide.


----------



## MyDogTink

SA in US said she hadn't heard of a price increase on May 1st for the states. She was aware of the price increase for Europe and thought they would do that first to even out the prices and then have the US swept into the next price increase.


----------



## halliehallie

My SA said that she has received confirmation that the US will NOT have a price increase.


----------



## doloresmia

halliehallie said:


> My SA said that she has received confirmation that the US will NOT have a price increase.



Yeah!!!!thank you


----------



## pazt

I heard no price increase either from our store manager (US store) . Let's watch out for pricing news end of month.


----------



## JulesB68

Does anyone from the UK know if it is possible to pay a deposit on an item (or items!) to fix the price pre-increase and then pay for it and collect a couple of weeks later?
My birthday is a week after the increase & I was hoping to buy at Harrods as usually get bonus reward points in the week of your birthday. Timing of increase is really annoying!!


----------



## purseinsanity

JulesB68 said:


> Does anyone from the UK know if it is possible to pay a deposit on an item (or items!) to fix the price pre-increase and then pay for it and collect a couple of weeks later?
> My birthday is a week after the increase & I was hoping to buy at Harrods as usually get bonus reward points in the week of your birthday. Timing of increase is really annoying!!



Yes, it is!    At the boutique for sure...I'm not certain about Harrods.


----------



## JulesB68

purseinsanity said:


> Yes, it is!    At the boutique for sure...I'm not certain about Harrods.



Thanks Purse; definitely worth a try then!


----------



## 00sara00

JulesB68 said:


> Does anyone from the UK know if it is possible to pay a deposit on an item (or items!) to fix the price pre-increase and then pay for it and collect a couple of weeks later?
> 
> My birthday is a week after the increase & I was hoping to buy at Harrods as usually get bonus reward points in the week of your birthday. Timing of increase is really annoying!!




I tried this with Paris boutique, they did not accept to pay the same price after the increase. Even if I pay a deposit.


----------



## purseinsanity

00sara00 said:


> I tried this with Paris boutique, they did not accept to pay the same price after the increase. Even if I pay a deposit.



That's really odd.  They allowed me to pay a deposit last year and then pay the balance when I visited Paris and picked up my item.  It locked in the pre-increase price for me.


----------



## NewBe

purseinsanity said:


> That's really odd.  They allowed me to pay a deposit last year and then pay the balance when I visited Paris and picked up my item.  It locked in the pre-increase price for me.



+1.  I think if it is within a month, they should be willing to do it.  I would double check. Maybe the
SA misunderstood you.   Good luck.


----------



## JulesB68

purseinsanity said:


> That's really odd.  They allowed me to pay a deposit last year and then pay the balance when I visited Paris and picked up my item.  It locked in the pre-increase price for me.




Many thanks purse! Paid the deposit yesterday and will pick up in a fortnight on my birthday. Glad it's worked out OK as I hate getting birthday presents early, as then you don't have so much to look forward to that will dull the pain of turning another year older!


----------



## purseinsanity

JulesB68 said:


> Many thanks purse! Paid the deposit yesterday and will pick up in a fortnight on my birthday. Glad it's worked out OK as I hate getting birthday presents early, as then you don't have so much to look forward to that will dull the pain of turning another year older!



Yay!  Congrats!  Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## JulesB68

purseinsanity said:


> Yay!  Congrats!  Can't wait to see what you got!




Me too! They didn't have what I wanted in stock so it was going to have to be transferred anyway.


----------



## **Chanel**

purseinsanity said:


> That's really odd.  They allowed me to pay a deposit last year and then pay the balance when I visited Paris and picked up my item.  It locked in the pre-increase price for me.



That's what I did too last week .
The SA told me a price increase wouldn't affect the price for the item that is on hold for me, because I already paid a deposit for it.



JulesB68 said:


> Many thanks purse! Paid the deposit yesterday and will pick up in a fortnight on my birthday. Glad it's worked out OK as I hate getting birthday presents early, as then you don't have so much to look forward to that will dull the pain of turning another year older!



Woohoo, congratulations ! What did you get?


----------



## Toronto24

I'm in Canada and there will be a price increase here as of this weekend. My SA wasn't able to tell me how much though.


----------



## rhm

Does anybody else know if there is going to be a price increase in the USA?


----------



## pazt

rhm said:


> Does anybody else know if there is going to be a price increase in the USA?



I think we shall find out this coming Sunday.....need to refresh that website.....


----------



## lv_boubou

My SA in Switzerland just advised that the increase is hitting Switzerland as of May 1. Price increase is expected to be 3-8%.


----------



## 4LV

A great news for our US VCA lovers! I just heard from my lovely sa, the price for regular jewelry may decrease on May 1st. The high jewelry will be increased.


----------



## MyDogTink

4LV said:


> A great news for our US VCA lovers! I just heard from my lovely sa, the price for regular jewelry may decrease on May 1st. The high jewelry will be increased.




Of course. Decrease in the US right after I just made a purchase. If I bought a pumpkin farm they would cancel Halloween!


----------



## 4LV

Sorry, maybe call your sa to see if they could do a price adjustment


----------



## Oleandered

Oh wow, judging by US website the prices have decreased indeed! Is it for long?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oleandered said:


> Oh wow, judging by US website the prices have decreased indeed! Is it for long?




Wow!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MyDogTink said:


> Of course. Decrease in the US right after I just made a purchase. If I bought a pumpkin farm they would cancel Halloween!



I'm so sorry that this happened to you but your comment is just too cute and funny!!!&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## pazt

Oleandered said:


> Oh wow, judging by US website the prices have decreased indeed! Is it for long?




Yup, that's what I've been told  they knew all along....


----------



## NewBe

MyDogTink said:


> Of course. Decrease in the US right after I just made a purchase. If I bought a pumpkin farm they would cancel Halloween!



If it is within a week or so, they might give you merchandise credit.  I had similar experience in US boutique store.  Might as well give it a try.


----------



## MyDogTink

4LV said:


> Sorry, maybe call your sa to see if they could do a price adjustment







texasgirliegirl said:


> I'm so sorry that this happened to you but your comment is just too cute and funny!!![emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]







NewBe said:


> If it is within a week or so, they might give you merchandise credit.  I had similar experience in US boutique store.  Might as well give it a try.




Thank you for the advice. Per the receipt, I have 30 days to return for a credit. Since it was exactly 2 weeks, I called the SA who gave me a credit. Now I have VCA money!! I'm thinking of the 6 motif magic necklace even though I see it's not too popular with other members.

TGG - if I was the only one to enter a contest, I still couldn't win. The rules would have been wrong requiring the contest to be cancelled.


----------



## 4LV

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you for the advice. Per the receipt, I have 30 days to return for a credit. Since it was exactly 2 weeks, I called the SA who gave me a credit. Now I have VCA money!! I'm thinking of the 6 motif magic necklace even though I see it's not too popular with other members.
> 
> TGG - if I was the only one to enter a contest, I still couldn't win. The rules would have been wrong requiring the contest to be cancelled.



That's great! I am glad it worked out for you.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you for the advice. Per the receipt, I have 30 days to return for a credit. Since it was exactly 2 weeks, I called the SA who gave me a credit. Now I have VCA money!! I'm thinking of the 6 motif magic necklace even though I see it's not too popular with other members.
> 
> TGG - if I was the only one to enter a contest, I still couldn't win. The rules would have been wrong requiring the contest to be cancelled.



I'm in the same boat. . . However I was not planning to make a purchase for a long time.    Good thing you are pretty 10 Motif.


----------



## NewBe

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you for the advice. Per the receipt, I have 30 days to return for a credit. Since it was exactly 2 weeks, I called the SA who gave me a credit. Now I have VCA money!! I'm thinking of the 6 motif magic necklace even though I see it's not too popular with other members.



Make sure you use it.  I had mine for over a year and still haven't use it=(  Got distracted and got them while traveling overseas.  Now seems like a good timing after the decrease in the US.  Have fun shopping!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mydogtink said:


> thank you for the advice. Per the receipt, i have 30 days to return for a credit. Since it was exactly 2 weeks, i called the sa who gave me a credit. Now i have vca money!! I'm thinking of the 6 motif magic necklace even though i see it's not too popular with other members.
> 
> Tgg - if i was the only one to enter a contest, i still couldn't win. The rules would have been wrong requiring the contest to be cancelled.



&#128514;


----------



## **Chanel**

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you for the advice. Per the receipt, I have 30 days to return for a credit. Since it was exactly 2 weeks, I called the SA who gave me a credit. Now I have VCA money!! I'm thinking of the 6 motif magic necklace even though I see it's not too popular with other members.
> 
> TGG - if I was the only one to enter a contest, I still couldn't win. The rules would have been wrong requiring the contest to be cancelled.



Yay, glad it worked out for you !



AntiqueShopper said:


> I'm in the same boat. . . However I was not planning to make a purchase for a long time.    Good thing you are pretty 10 Motif.



Can't go wrong with this classic, it looks lovely on you.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

**Chanel** said:


> Yay, glad it worked out for you !
> 
> 
> 
> Can't go wrong with this classic, it looks lovely on you.



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

MyDogTink said:


> If I bought a pumpkin farm they would cancel Halloween!





MyDogTink said:


> if I was the only one to enter a contest, I still couldn't win. The rules would have been wrong requiring the contest to be cancelled.



Get out of my head!!    This is exactly what happens to me LOL!!


----------



## madisonmamaw

i was in a boutique in hong kong to try on the socrates ring hkd94000
roughly usd 12400
i believe therefore europe still has the price advantage - given vat-free
and the fx works in our favor

otherwise the price is pretty consistent


----------



## Hermesaholic

Did anyone notice that some of the prices have gone down?


----------



## NYTexan

Hermesaholic said:


> Did anyone notice that some of the prices have gone down?


Yes...happy because when I purchase my next piece I will pay less, however unhappy as I paid more for my previous purchases. Especially the Frivole. It's just like the stock market one day it's up the next down. I always thought prices would only go up.


----------



## cuselover

Any one know the price of this in HK?


----------



## Toronto24

cuselover said:


> Any one know the price of this in HK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354919



I can't tell if the price is written but it is in other languages when I look at this


----------



## cuselover

Toronto24 said:


> I can't tell if the price is written but it is in other languages when I look at this




I went under HK and there was no price. Prices are listed for other countries


----------



## doloresmia

Buy up ladies - I just heard price increase likely in November [emoji45]


----------



## baghagg

doloresmia said:


> Buy up ladies - I just heard price increase likely in November [emoji45]



Increase in which country/countries?


----------



## doloresmia

baghagg said:


> Increase in which country/countries?




I am in US


----------



## baghagg

doloresmia said:


> Buy up ladies - I just heard price increase likely in November [emoji45]



Thank you for the heads-up!   Was it told to you by a VCA SA?


----------



## Hermesaholic

I thought they just reduced prices?


----------



## Oleandered

I knew this US price decrease wouldn't last too long![emoji31]


----------



## HADASSA

doloresmia said:


> Buy up ladies - I just heard price increase likely in November [emoji45]





doloresmia said:


> I am in US





Hermesaholic said:


> I thought they just reduced prices?



Could this rumoured price increase be a bit of hype to stimulate purchasing? Having just reduced prices in the US to even out pricing across global markets seems a bit counter productive if this is intended, don't you think?


----------



## Hermesaholic

HADASSA said:


> Could this rumoured price increase be a bit of hype to stimulate purchasing? Having just reduced prices in the US to even out pricing across global markets seems a bit counter productive if this is intended, don't you think?


possibly....i dont get the price increases.  i guess its masking weak sales?


----------



## HADASSA

Hermesaholic said:


> possibly....i dont get the price increases.  i guess its masking weak sales?



Saving the VAT in Europe/UK is not so grand any more. For the little savings, I would prefer to be loyal to my SA and buy in the US.

I don't know about Asia now though.

There are weak luxury sales even in the Middle East because of the low Oil prices.

Bottom line is - PEOPLE AREN'T BUYING LIKE THEY USED TO.


----------



## Candice0985

Does anyone know the price of the Paris exclusive blue Sevres porcelain single motif necklace? Thanks!


----------



## Zais5

2 years ago it costed 3250


----------



## Candice0985

Zais5 said:


> 2 years ago it costed 3250


thanks!


----------



## sleepykitten

Does anyone know if the prices in Hong Kong is cheaper than US?


----------



## lilobubbletea

sleepykitten said:


> Does anyone know if the prices in Hong Kong is cheaper than US?


It's about the same. maybe off by 100$  USD for the classic black onyx alhambra necklace. I was just in europe and HK in the same month and compared it to the USD prices.  But i guess depending where you live in the US, you might pay taxes of up to 10% more.


----------



## sleepykitten

lilobubbletea said:


> It's about the same. maybe off by 100$  USD for the classic black onyx alhambra necklace. I was just in europe and HK in the same month and compared it to the USD prices.  But i guess depending where you live in the US, you might pay taxes of up to 10% more.


Thank you! I'm in california  Is it about $100 cheaper before tax?


----------



## pazt

Candice0985 said:


> Does anyone know the price of the Paris exclusive blue Sevres porcelain single motif necklace? Thanks!



€ 3750


----------



## sheanabelle

Contemplating my first VCA piece! Either a vintage alhambra pendant necklace, or a alhambra bracelet. Better to buy in NYC, or in Paris??


----------



## kat99

sheanabelle said:


> Contemplating my first VCA piece! Either a vintage alhambra pendant necklace, or a alhambra bracelet. Better to buy in NYC, or in Paris??



Paris still, but not by that much...you'll at least save the tax


----------



## lilobubbletea

sleepykitten said:


> Thank you! I'm in california  Is it about $100 cheaper before tax?



Sorry for such a delay response. It's before taxes.  I mean, with taxes, and being in Cali, you'd save $300 ish?


----------



## junzi

does anyone know how much a zip necklace cost? thought i should better start saving


----------



## HADASSA

junzi said:


> does anyone know how much a zip necklace cost? thought i should better start saving


Don't quote me but I think it's around US$500,000 depending on the style.


----------



## junzi

HADASSA said:


> Don't quote me but I think it's around US$500,000 depending on the style.



wow what a pretty penny, better start saving then!


----------



## my1134

Hello, sorry if this has already been answered. I am looking at vintage alhambra bracelet, 5 motif yellow gold. 

I live in London UK - is there anywhere I can get discount??? do they have shops in Heathrow or Gatwick?

thanks !


----------



## HADASSA

my1134 said:


> Hello, sorry if this has already been answered. I am looking at vintage alhambra bracelet, 5 motif yellow gold.
> 
> I live in London UK - is there anywhere I can get discount??? do they have shops in Heathrow or Gatwick?
> 
> thanks !


Unfortunately, there are no VCA stores that offer discounts  And there are no boutiques at Heathrow nor Gatwick.

And I can confirm that on September 15th, there will be a price increase coming into effect in the UK.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

NYTexan said:


> Yes...happy because when I purchase my next piece I will pay less, however unhappy as I paid more for my previous purchases. Especially the Frivole. It's just like the stock market one day it's up the next down. I always thought prices would only go up.



Do you know what the frivole prices were before and after? I just purchased a full suite of frivole and I would be pissed if the new prices are now lower than what I paid!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

HADASSA said:


> Saving the VAT in Europe/UK is not so grand any more. For the little savings, I would prefer to be loyal to my SA and buy in the US.
> 
> I don't know about Asia now though.
> 
> There are weak luxury sales even in the Middle East because of the low Oil prices.
> 
> Bottom line is - PEOPLE AREN'T BUYING LIKE THEY USED TO.



Precisely! I think sales are definitely slowing down, but I'm getting turned off by the constant price increases that went up by 10% in my country! So much so that I don't even want to buy anymore. Seems counterproductive to me. I wonder if they will drop prices in overseas markets like they have in the US?

Anyway the pricing for the semi precious stones make no sense to me at all. They are more expensive than the pure gold pieces, and surely gold is worth a lot more than the semi precious. Nuts.


----------



## yogagirl

Has anyone noticed that the online prices are higher than in the stores? I.e. The 10 motif YG Alhambra necklace is like $7800 in store but $10k online. Also, the website prices change back and forth during the day. In a couple days, I have seen both prices posted for the same necklace. This  also applies to the other Alhambra pieces and the butterfly diamond necklace which fluctuates between $14k and $17k.


----------



## Oleandered

Hi! Could someone enlighten me about prices in Canada?
On VCA Canadian website the price says "vat included". Is it the same as sales tax? Or it is like an additional tax? *very thoughtful face should be inserted here*


----------



## JulesB68

HADASSA said:


> Unfortunately, there are no VCA stores that offer discounts  And there are no boutiques at Heathrow nor Gatwick.
> 
> And I can confirm that on September 15th, there will be a price increase coming into effect in the UK.



OMG! Have just checked a few of the price increases on the UK site; geez! The diamond vintage alhambra pendant and earrings have gone up by £3,850 (26%) since the beginning of May (so 2 increases) and the sweet alhambra turquoise earrings & pendant I purchased in June have gone up by £250 and £200 respectively, an 11.25% increase. 
Trying to work out if there's been an increase on the French site too; does anyone know?


----------



## HADASSA

JulesB68 said:


> OMG! Have just checked a few of the price increases on the UK site; geez! The diamond vintage alhambra pendant and earrings have gone up by £3,850 (26%) since the beginning of May (so 2 increases) and the sweet alhambra turquoise earrings & pendant I purchased in June have gone up by £250 and £200 respectively, an 11.25% increase.
> Trying to work out if there's been an increase on the French site too; does anyone know?


The VA Pave pendant that I purchased earlier this month went up by 10.5%   (Paid £5,700)

Didn't check the other European websites - sorry.


----------



## papilloncristal

My SA told me the price increase was in UK only due to the GBP moves recently.


----------



## ck2802

Does anyone know if VCA online deliver to Australia? Or if there is a store in Australia?


----------



## elizabethtwrs

ck2802 said:


> Does anyone know if VCA online deliver to Australia? Or if there is a store in Australia?



In the VCA discussion thread I believe someone said a store in melbourne is opening soon. But as with all luxury goods I find that Aussie prices are way overpriced. If you ever make a trip to Southeast Asia, I could recommend you my SA. Plus you will get tax refund.


----------



## ck2802

elizabethtwrs said:


> In the VCA discussion thread I believe someone said a store in melbourne is opening soon. But as with all luxury goods I find that Aussie prices are way overpriced. If you ever make a trip to Southeast Asia, I could recommend you my SA. Plus you will get tax refund.


Thank you. I contacted VCA directly & they advised a store is opening in Melbourne at the end of October.  They do not ship to Australia. It's so frustrating!
I'm going to Europe next April, so will make my purchase then.  I wanted a bracelet for Xmas, but I don't think I'll have time to fly to Melbourne before Xmas. Probably better to wait, but I'm very impatient.


----------



## 336

VCA Melbourne opened this weekend


----------



## Swtli1angel

Please let me know as well!! TIA


Oleandered said:


> Hi! Could someone enlighten me about prices in Canada?
> On VCA Canadian website the price says "vat included". Is it the same as sales tax? Or it is like an additional tax? *very thoughtful face should be inserted here*


----------



## VCA21

Hi! Does anybody can help me with the price for Signature perlee bracelet in PG in Bangkok?


----------



## VCA21

elizabethtwrs said:


> In the VCA discussion thread I believe someone said a store in melbourne is opening soon. But as with all luxury goods I find that Aussie prices are way overpriced. If you ever make a trip to Southeast Asia, I could recommend you my SA. Plus you will get tax refund.


Hi, would you prefer to purchase VCA jewelry from Europe or Asia? Is there other differences than price? Is it manufactured locally? My hubby is asking me and i have no idea.....


----------



## elizabethtwrs

VCA21 said:


> Hi, would you prefer to purchase VCA jewelry from Europe or Asia? Is there other differences than price? Is it manufactured locally? My hubby is asking me and i have no idea.....



All pieces are manufactured in France I believe. I don't think they ever manufacture in Asia.

It depends on where you are located. I'm in Asia, so even if there is a slight price difference, I will still stay loyal to my SA and buy from Asia. I feel like if I buy in Europe, I will just be one of their transient customers that never really build a relationship. I've got awesome service from my SA and things she has done for me, so I will continue buying from her. Hope that helps!


----------



## VCA21

Thank you Elizabeth! I've guessed the same that VCA and other branded jewelry, probably is imported. I live in Scandinavia, Northern part of Europe, the closest VCA boutique is about 5 hours by plane )). Earlier i was asking whether somebody knows the price for a bracelet in Bangkok VCA boutique, just to compare. We will be there on family vacation and i hoped to get some quality time for myself )).


----------



## VCA21

Any advices on how to find out VCA price in Bangkok?


----------



## lasttotheparty

Does anyone know when the next price increase will be?


----------



## elizabethtwrs

lasttotheparty said:


> Does anyone know when the next price increase will be?



I don't know. I hope not. I read recently that Richemont sales were down something like 70% in the last half year, and profits were down 50% because people weren't buying like they used to. If they hike prices again they are going to turn people off.


----------



## lasttotheparty

elizabethtwrs said:


> I don't know. I hope not. I read recently that Richemont sales were down something like 70% in the last half year, and profits were down 50% because people weren't buying like they used to. If they hike prices again they are going to turn people off.



I hope there is none, but a part of me thinks it's standard practice and it will be coming. ☹️️


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hi ladies! Anyone knows how much the 10 mofit necklace is in Europe? Thanks in advance!


----------



## chiaoapple

xiaoxiao said:


> Hi ladies! Anyone knows how much the 10 mofit necklace is in Europe? Thanks in advance!


Hi, it depends on the stone. Just go on the VCA website and choose the country -- prices are listed for many European countries such as France, UK, etc.


----------



## Alphonsette

Swtli1angel said:


> Please let me know as well!! TIA



Hi, I live in Canada and went shopping yesterday for VCA. They are only 2 stores in Canada (from my understanding). One is in Toronto (ontario) and the 2nd store is in Vancouver (British Columbia). Both stores are located within the Birks jewelry store (Birks offers a 30 months interest free financing through their credit card).

I was looking at the Magic Alhambra in black onyx and it was 7000$ canadian. You also have to add taxes. There's a federal tax (same across Canada) + a provincial tax. In Ontario the total tax, called HST, would come to an additional 13%. In British Columbia, I think it's an additional 12%. There are no detax in Canada even though you're a tourist (the program was abolished 10 years ago). 

Depending of your currency it might be worthwhile to purchase in Canada. For instance the Magic Alhambra is 5400 euros in France and 7000$ in Canada. It comes a tad cheaper in Canada after computing the VAT refund versus the additional taxes. 

One of the thing I'm not happy with is (my personal opinion only) that VCA items in Canada and Asia are not the same quality as in France or in New York. For instance, the pendant I was looking at, 1 of the 4 petal of the clove, had a bit more spacing than the other 3. When you're paying that kind of money, it's just not ok.


----------



## pinklining

lasttotheparty said:


> I hope there is none, but a part of me thinks it's standard practice and it will be coming. ☹️️



I was just told by a SA in london harrods that they do yearly adjustment in April =)


----------



## lasttotheparty

pinklining said:


> I was just told by a SA in london harrods that they do yearly adjustment in April =)



Thank you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hello VCA lovers! If anyone knows the price of the Lotus Ring in euro, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## VCA21




----------



## VCA21

The price is 32 700 euro in France, if i'm correct


----------



## VCA21

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/fr/search/search.html?srchTags=SUB_LOTUS~


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

VCA21 said:


> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/fr/search/search.html?srchTags=SUB_LOTUS~



Thank you!


----------



## Goldilush

elizabethtwrs said:


> I don't know. I hope not. I read recently that Richemont sales were down something like 70% in the last half year, and profits were down 50% because people weren't buying like they used to. If they hike prices again they are going to turn people off.


I was in the VCA boutique a month ago- December and my SA told me VCA adjusted their prices to reflect the low Euro and prices actually went down on the high jewelry pieces. Not sure if they were reduced on jewelry in the more popular collections.


----------



## ofraredevice

Is it just me or have the alhambra pieces decreased in price recently? I went to the boutique in early December to scope out the YG 5 motif bracelet and remember being quoted something just over $4K. The website is now showing $3950... 

The price decreases at Cartier and potentially at VCA have me worried! Do you ladies think they will continue dropping?


----------



## Mali_

ofraredevice said:


> Is it just me or have the alhambra pieces decreased in price recently? I went to the boutique in early December to scope out the YG 5 motif bracelet and remember being quoted something just over $4K. The website is now showing $3950...
> 
> The price decreases at Cartier and potentially at VCA have me worried! Do you ladies think they will continue dropping?


Absent Hermes, I just think it was a sign of the luxury market in general for quite sometime but it seems that it may be recovering in the nearer term -there is certainly renewed confidence that it will rebound fully. Both Cartier and VCA are owned by Richemont and here are some recent news links: 
https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...ue-up-5-percent-with-unexpected-watch-rebound
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...mas-sales-beat-estimates-as-china-u-s-rebound
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/richemont-sales-gain-bodes-well-for-luxury-goods-2017-01-12


----------



## Notorious Pink

ofraredevice said:


> Is it just me or have the alhambra pieces decreased in price recently? I went to the boutique in early December to scope out the YG 5 motif bracelet and remember being quoted something just over $4K. The website is now showing $3950...
> 
> The price decreases at Cartier and potentially at VCA have me worried! Do you ladies think they will continue dropping?



Prices are definitely down in the US. I don't think it's all pieces (the clover perlee looks about the same), but definitely some - the carnelian 5 motif was 4450 now 4100, the pg 10 motif was 8150 now 7850. I had been keeping a list of certain things. The 10 motif MOP/Onyx is now 7450 I'm pretty sure it was 7950.


----------



## elizabethtwrs

ofraredevice said:


> Is it just me or have the alhambra pieces decreased in price recently? I went to the boutique in early December to scope out the YG 5 motif bracelet and remember being quoted something just over $4K. The website is now showing $3950...
> 
> The price decreases at Cartier and potentially at VCA have me worried! Do you ladies think they will continue dropping?



I think it's because the USD has been strengthening... so they need to lower the price to match the euro prices. But it sucks for those who bought at the higher prices :\


----------



## Mali_

BBC said:


> Prices are definitely down in the US. I don't think it's all pieces (the clover perlee looks about the same), but definitely some - the carnelian 5 motif was 4450 now 4100, the pg 10 motif was 8150 now 7850. I had been keeping a list of certain things. The 10 motif MOP/Onyx is now 7450 I'm pretty sure it was 7950.


You have a great memory -it was definitely $7950 because I went to purchase mine at that amount, but when I got to the boutique, it was the lower price. $500 savings. I was stunned. Happy but definitely cognizant of the fact that I would have been  if I had come even two days earlier. To my knowledge, the only company that doesn't do this is Hermes...they just have a couple of sales and that's it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mali_ said:


> You have a great memory -it was definitely $7950 because I went to purchase mine at that amount, but when I got to the boutique, it was the lower price. $500 savings. I was stunned. Happy but definitely cognizant of the fact that I would have been  if I had come even two days earlier. To my knowledge, the only company that doesn't do this is Hermes...they just have a couple of sales and that's it.



Actually, not too long ago H did decrease prices for scarves! But yeah, that $7950 stuck in my head....glad the prices are going down rather than up!!


----------



## ofraredevice

elizabethtwrs said:


> I think it's because the USD has been strengthening... so they need to lower the price to match the euro prices. But it sucks for those who bought at the higher prices :\



I know... this makes me worried about my recent purchases! I hope the price doesn't decrease again during this year's April adjustments at Richemont. If they do, I'll definitely feel kind of duped by the years of SAs threatening impending price increases.


----------



## kewave

Mali_ said:


> You have a great memory -it was definitely $7950 because I went to purchase mine at that amount, but when I got to the boutique, it was the lower price. $500 savings. I was stunned. Happy but definitely cognizant of the fact that I would have been  if I had come even two days earlier. To my knowledge, the only company that doesn't do this is Hermes...they just have a couple of sales and that's it.



Actually big fashion houses like LV and Hermes do adjust their prices periodically due to FX fluctuations.


----------



## klynneann

Hm - my SA was just telling me today that Bulgari and, I think, Cartier prices will be going up around March 1.  She said that once those go up, she expects VCA will follow suit.  Has anyone else heard of a price increase in the US?  I'm really hoping that's not true...


----------



## ChaneLisette

klynneann said:


> Hm - my SA was just telling me today that Bulgari and, I think, Cartier prices will be going up around March 1.  She said that once those go up, she expects VCA will follow suit.  Has anyone else heard of a price increase in the US?  I'm really hoping that's not true...


My SA had said there would be a price increase this year but I have not heard anything since he mentioned this around September of last year. I have been curious too because I have a big purchase planned and hope to beat the increase.


----------



## klynneann

H prices on fine jewelry recently decreased and the boutiques will give you a credit for the difference if you purchased at the higher price within 30 days of the decrease.  Does anyone know if VCA would do the same?  (I know it's unlikely there will be a decrease, but there was a bit of one last year...)


----------



## klynneann

Has anyone heard anything about a price increase (or decrease) in the U.S.?  I have an item in mind for my next purchase, but would like to wait as long as possible, preferably without waiting too long and getting hit with the increase.


----------



## ChaneLisette

*edited*


----------



## klynneann

THANK YOU!!
Any word on whether any items might decrease, like last year?


----------



## ChaneLisette

I asked and they are not sure so it is kind of a gamble right now.


----------



## klynneann

ChaneLisette said:


> I asked and they are not sure so it is kind of a gamble right now.


Thank you, I appreciate the info.


----------



## Mali_

ChaneLisette said:


> *edited*


That's kind of surprising


----------



## Meandoll

I would be very appreciative of some help. I'm hoping to buy my very first piece of VCA and would love some advice and guidance. I am deciding between a yellow gold mop Alhambra necklace in either the vintage or sweet collection or a 5 motif yellow gold mop bracelet.

Can anyone direct me to some photographs of someone wearing the two necklaces so I can see the difference in sizing?

Does the bracelet only come in the vintage?

I am going to be traveling to Europe soon, would it be cheaper to buy these pieces there? If so, does anyone know the prices there, particularly in London or Paris? Is a price increase coming? 

Sorry for all of the questions!
Thank you!


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

Prices have decreased on US website!!


----------



## baghagg

mssurgeonoo7 said:


> Prices have decreased on US website!!


Wow - again?


----------



## klynneann

wow, it's almost across the board - tons of stuff decreased.


----------



## Notorious Pink

mssurgeonoo7 said:


> Prices have decreased on US website!!



Wow - they really did!!!


----------



## Mali_

mssurgeonoo7 said:


> Prices have decreased on US website!!


That's what I had heard which was why the increases mentioned above were so surprising--thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bagzzonly

From what I remember of the pre-dec US prices, does it appear the decrease is 2-3%??  Or higher?  Lower?  Thx!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wonger1024 said:


> From what I remember of the pre-dec US prices, does it appear the decrease is 2-3%??  Or higher?  Lower?  Thx!



I think it's around 3ish? For example, the MOP Magic Pendant was 5500, now 5300. 5 Motif bracelets dropped about 100 or so. The lotus ring dropped 1000ish.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I keep a partial list, here are examples:

carnelian 5-motif was 4100 now 3950
carnelian earrings was 4550 now 4400 
carnelian effeuilage earrings was 6950 now 6700
pink gold 10-motif was 7850 now 6950 
pink gold 5 was 4150 now 3600 
Pink  gold earrings was 4550 now 3950 
Magic carnelian pendant was 5800 now 5600 
Magic Letterwood pendant was 5200 now 5050


----------



## Bagzzonly

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I think it's around 3ish? For example, the MOP Magic Pendant was 5500, now 5300. 5 Motif bracelets dropped about 100 or so. The lotus ring dropped 1000ish.





BBC said:


> I keep a partial list, here are examples:
> 
> carnelian 5-motif was 4100 now 3950
> carnelian earrings was 4550 now 4400
> carnelian effeuilage earrings was 6950 now 6700
> pink gold 10-motif was 7850 now 6950
> pink gold 5 was 4150 now 3600
> Pink  gold earrings was 4550 now 3950
> Magic carnelian pendant was 5800 now 5600
> Magic Letterwood pendant was 5200 now 5050



Thx much!!   Guess pink gold pieces is next on the buy list [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## HeidiDavis

Woo hoo!  A decrease, however small, is always welcome as far as I'm concerned!!!


----------



## rhm

I love hearing about price decreases on items that are on my wishlist but when I see that the items that I've bought previously also went down, its just like nailing a dagger straight to my chest.


----------



## klynneann

rhm said:


> I love hearing about price decreases on items that are on my wishlist but when I see that the items that I've bought previously also went down, its just like nailing a dagger straight to my chest.


Agreed!  That part is not fun.  One of my pieces has had two decreases in a row - ugh.


----------



## Notorious Pink

wonger1024 said:


> Thx much!!   Guess pink gold pieces is next on the buy list [emoji2][emoji2]



Yup! Trying to decide plain pg or letterwood [emoji848]


----------



## Tulip2

Does anyone know if the Carnelian Sweet PG earrings dropped in price?  If so, how much?  I've wanted these like forever!   They are currently priced at $2,250.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## klynneann

Tulip2 said:


> Does anyone know if the Carnelian Sweet PG earrings dropped in price?  If so, how much?  I've wanted these like forever!   They are currently priced at $2,250.  Thanks everyone!


Yes, I just got mine in December and I'm 99% sure they were $2350.


----------



## Tulip2

klynneann said:


> Yes, I just got mine in December and I'm 99% sure they were $2350.


Thank you dear.  Every little bit helps!


----------



## ChaneLisette

BBC said:


> Yup! Trying to decide plain pg or letterwood [emoji848]


Both are great to have. The only reason I have hesitated on the letterwood is because my SA said it was more delicate. It is definitely on my list once my girls are older.


----------



## klynneann

Tulip2 said:


> Thank you dear.  Every little bit helps!


Oh yes - I'll take it lol!


----------



## Bagzzonly

BBC said:


> Yup! Trying to decide plain pg or letterwood [emoji848]



Thinking the plain pg ... less fragile for stacking [emoji28]


----------



## LadyCupid

BBC said:


> I keep a partial list, here are examples:
> 
> carnelian 5-motif was 4100 now 3950
> carnelian earrings was 4550 now 4400
> carnelian effeuilage earrings was 6950 now 6700
> pink gold 10-motif was 7850 now 6950
> pink gold 5 was 4150 now 3600
> Pink  gold earrings was 4550 now 3950
> Magic carnelian pendant was 5800 now 5600
> Magic Letterwood pendant was 5200 now 5050


Has the online website updated with this new pricing? I was not able to see the new decreased price. For example, online is showing pink gold 10 motifs as $7600.


----------



## HADASSA

yodaling1 said:


> Has the online website updated with this new pricing? I was not able to see the new decreased price. For example, online is showing pink gold 10 motifs as $7600.


Wen you are right 

I think BBC got mixed up with the GBP pricing. Happens to the best of us when the VCA website is misbehaving


----------



## LadyCupid

HADASSA said:


> Wen you are right
> 
> I think BBC got mixed up with the GBP pricing. Happens to the best of us when the VCA website is misbehaving


Ha! I was all excited seeing the HUGE reduction loll. At least we know why now. Thank you for clarifying this. I was going to pull my hair out lol.


----------



## kat99

What's crazy is the euro prices are now higher (in euros) than the US ones!


----------



## Rami00

The price decreased for us in Canada too! The perlee clover bracelet dropped $1700


----------



## LadyCupid

Rami00 said:


> The price decreased for us in Canada too! The perlee clover bracelet dropped $1700


I wonder if that makes Canada price cheaper than US.


----------



## gagabag

Anyone knows the prices in Aus? Makes it harder to stalk when we don't have the online option


----------



## ChaneLisette

Rami00 said:


> The price decreased for us in Canada too! The perlee clover bracelet dropped $1700


Wow! It only dropped by $900 in the U.S. for the rose gold.


----------



## Rami00

ChaneLisette said:


> Wow! It only dropped by $900 in the U.S. for the rose gold.





yodaling1 said:


> I wonder if that makes Canada price cheaper than US.


My SA sent me an email with items and prices last month (well, my wishlist items)
Perlee clover size small in white gold $33,200 now showing $31,500; Perlee bead white gold $6,150 now $5,800. If you are in the States it will probably even come out cheaper, I doubt it tho...everything is expensive in Canada lol. Our tax is $13% in Ontario and 15% in Quebec.


----------



## kewave

kat99 said:


> What's crazy is the euro prices are now higher (in euros) than the US ones!


But tourists do get vat refund in Europe whereas  USA prices excludes additional sales tax. So I think both continents should square out more or less.


----------



## Mali_

ChaneLisette said:


> Wow! It only dropped by $900 in the U.S. for the rose gold.


That's the one I want...rose gold....wish these prices can hold until 2018....


----------



## ChaneLisette

Mali_ said:


> That's the one I want...rose gold....wish these prices can hold until 2018....


I am going to buy it soon because I cannot imagine them decreasing further. Just over a year ago it was $29000 so it is $5400 less.


----------



## Mali_

ChaneLisette said:


> I am going to buy it soon because I cannot imagine them decreasing further. Just over a year ago it was $29000 so it is $5400 less.


You're right...excellent point


----------



## goodysgal

mssurgeonoo7 said:


> Prices have decreased on US website!!


FYI - if you recently purchased (within 30 days I believe) any VCA at the higher price, your boutique should give you store credit for the difference. I bought the WG Perlee Clover bracelet and received store credit of $1000.


----------



## nicole0612

Rami00 said:


> My SA sent me an email with items and prices last month (well, my wishlist items)
> Perlee clover size small in white gold $33,200 now showing $31,500; Perlee bead white gold $6,150 now $5,800. If you are in the States it will probably even come out cheaper, I doubt it tho...everything is expensive in Canada lol. Our tax is $13% in Ontario and 15% in Quebec.



Do Canadian prices include sales tax like in Europe, or is it added on to the listed price like in the US? The closest boutique to me is in Vancouver, BC, and prices were always more there compared to local Neiman Marcus in USA.


----------



## Rami00

No 


nicole0612 said:


> Do Canadian prices include sales tax like in Europe, or is it added on to the listed price like in the US? The closest boutique to me is in Vancouver, BC, and prices were always more there compared to local Neiman Marcus in USA.


Taxes are added on top of the price, just like US.


----------



## nicole0612

Rami00 said:


> No
> Taxes are added on top of the price, just like US.



Thank you Rami.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ChaneLisette said:


> Both are great to have. The only reason I have hesitated on the letterwood is because my SA said it was more delicate. It is definitely on my list once my girls are older.



What did she mean by delicate? 



yodaling1 said:


> Has the online website updated with this new pricing? I was not able to see the new decreased price. For example, online is showing pink gold 10 motifs as $7600.





HADASSA said:


> Wen you are right
> 
> I think BBC got mixed up with the GBP pricing. Happens to the best of us when the VCA website is misbehaving



I pulled these numbers from the US website on my home computer. Prices were listed in dollars. ??? Did it change? They were accurate when I posted.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Prices changed again for pink gold. Maybe it was a mistake on the website that they fixed after I wrote down the numbers. Carnelian same as quoted.


----------



## ChaneLisette

BBC said:


> What did she mean by delicate?


He said it required special handling and to be cautious about wearing it next to other pieces, and also be extra super cautious about getting it wet. It is a little easier as a necklace to wear than a bracelet, because bracelets take so much abuse being on our wrists. The surface of the wood can scratch over time, and a slight change in coloration of the wood if worn for long periods of time.  

I have always wanted this bracelet because it is in rose gold and they only make this 5-motif bracelet in rose gold aside from the all rose gold one.


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Prices changed again for pink gold. Maybe it was a mistake on the website that they fixed after I wrote down the numbers. Carnelian same as quoted.
> 
> View attachment 3637657
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637658



BBC, you were one of the first to post about the price changes and its quite possible that what VCA initially posted was incorrect.

Don't beat yourself up [emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

ChaneLisette said:


> He said it required special handling and to be cautious about wearing it next to other pieces, and also be extra super cautious about getting it wet. It is a little easier as a necklace to wear than a bracelet, because bracelets take so much abuse being on our wrists. The surface of the wood can scratch over time, and a slight change in coloration of the wood if worn for long periods of time.
> 
> I have always wanted this bracelet because it is in rose gold and they only make this 5-motif bracelet in rose gold aside from the all rose gold one.



I recently had a visit with an SA in Vegas and we spent most of the time playing with the letterwood. The wood will absolutely darken over time and become nearly black - one of the SAs was wearing a full set and it was almost as dark as onyx. I love the way it looks. Other than that she did not mention any other issues - I was looking at durability vs all pink gold.



HADASSA said:


> BBC, you were one of the first to post about the price changes and its quite possible that what VCA initially posted was incorrect.
> Don't beat yourself up [emoji8]



Thanks [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] but I totally goofed and misread my notes on the pink gold prices!!! Sorry! [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## HADASSA

BBC said:


> Thanks [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] but I totally goofed and misread my notes on the pink gold prices!!! Sorry! [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]



[emoji12][emoji8]


----------



## ChaneLisette

BBC said:


> I recently had a visit with an SA in Vegas and we spent most of the time playing with the letterwood. The wood will absolutely darken over time and become nearly black - one of the SAs was wearing a full set and it was almost as dark as onyx. I love the way it looks. Other than that she did not mention any other issues - I was looking at durability vs all pink gold.


That is so cool that it changes to black. I bet it had a depth that is different than onyx. Both are beautiful and you should choose the one you think you would wear more often.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ChaneLisette said:


> That is so cool that it changes to black. I bet it had a depth that is different than onyx. Both are beautiful and you should choose the one you think you would wear more often.



Yes, but....I'm a klutz! If it's delicate, I'm going to be afraid to wear it.


----------



## xiaoxiao

BBC said:


> Yes, but....I'm a klutz! If it's delicate, I'm going to be afraid to wear it.



Hi B! So did you end up choosing the rose gold? I am in the same dilemma (more or less), still nursing over my decision. I wanted the MOP but knowing myself, I would rather go with something I won't need to take on and off so maybe the rose gold is a better choice....


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiaoxiao said:


> Hi B! So did you end up choosing the rose gold? I am in the same dilemma (more or less), still nursing over my decision. I wanted the MOP but knowing myself, I would rather go with something I won't need to take on and off so maybe the rose gold is a better choice....



Hey hi xiaoxiao! No, I haven't chosen anything yet...when I was buying the Sutra feather earrings and went to pick them up, I saw a gorgeous necklace which looked totally OTT with them and of course had to have that, so even with gifts from DH it took a while (finally got it for the holidays) and since then I have been having a good run with H. 

I have been making a wish list of exactly what I want to have across the board with luxury accessories - and being very specific - which bags, colors, sizes; which designers and pieces of jewelry. VCA is the largest section as there are so many wearable items and a lot of it you can mix and match.

That's how I have a list of prices, because I am including that on my list. Makes it easier to prioritize. But it's just SO hard to decide!!!

I was going to say MOP would look amazing on you, but actually both would. Except for not showering/working out with it on (which I wouldn't do anyway), it isn't particularly delicate. I had a pendant I wore daily a while back and it didn't even show dirt!!! If you're concerned about not damaging MOP, while its not as hardy as Onyx, I think it's fine for daily use. The only one which seems very delicate is Malachite.


----------



## xiaoxiao

BBC said:


> I have been making a wish list of exactly what I want to have across the board with luxury accessories - and being very specific - which bags, colors, sizes; which designers and pieces of jewelry. VCA is the largest section as there are so many wearable items and a lot of it you can mix and match.
> 
> That's how I have a list of prices, because I am including that on my list. Makes it easier to prioritize. But it's just SO hard to decide!!!
> 
> I was going to say MOP would look amazing on you, but actually both would. Except for not showering/working out with it on (which I wouldn't do anyway), it isn't particularly delicate. I had a pendant I wore daily a while back and it didn't even show dirt!!! If you're concerned about not damaging MOP, while its not as hardy as Onyx, I think it's fine for daily use. The only one which seems very delicate is Malachite.



I hear you in all counts! I have been nursing my decisions and now the price drop I think it makes sense to get it now than later (unless the prices continue to drop). I like MOP but more often than not, once I take a piece of jewelry off, I wouldn't necessarily wear it again the next day. I am at the stage of my life right now that I need an every day jewelry that I can wear, without taking them off.... ever... I was literally just thinking about this the other day, and then I saw your post and it seems like we are on the same boat! I have been looking online for pix of the rose gold one and I think it's understated and not as recognizable as the MOP, so I think for a daily necklace it's perfect... and easy to clean when the little sticky fingers get food on it or something lol.


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiaoxiao said:


> I hear you in all counts! I have been nursing my decisions and now the price drop I think it makes sense to get it now than later (unless the prices continue to drop). I like MOP but more often than not, once I take a piece of jewelry off, I wouldn't necessarily wear it again the next day. I am at the stage of my life right now that I need an every day jewelry that I can wear, without taking them off.... ever... I was literally just thinking about this the other day, and then I saw your post and it seems like we are on the same boat! I have been looking online for pix of the rose gold one and I think it's understated and not as recognizable as the MOP, so I think for a daily necklace it's perfect... and easy to clean when the little sticky fingers get food on it or something lol.



Then go for the rose gold - you really can't go wrong. Odds are that I will wind up with both eventually, but while I adore the contrast-look of the letterwood, the pg will go perfectly with the aforementioned pieces I just bought....[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] 

I can't see prices going down again....this is probably the time to get started on my list!!! Let me know if you are going in the city and want some company. [emoji8]


----------



## expatwife

Hi lovely ladies! Anyone knows how much are malachite magic alhambra earrings in the US and/or France? I can't see them on the website. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mali_

expatwife said:


> Hi lovely ladies! Anyone knows how much are malachite magic alhambra earrings in the US and/or France? I can't see them on the website. Thanks a lot!


Three motifs are exactly $9K
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...ro2ag00-magic-alhambra-earclips-3-motifs.html


----------



## expatwife

Mali_ said:


> Three motifs are exactly $9K
> http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...ro2ag00-magic-alhambra-earclips-3-motifs.html



Thank you! Do you know by any chance how much is a single motif?


----------



## HADASSA

expatwife said:


> Thank you! Do you know by any chance how much is a single motif?




Hello J, assuming it's the single motif earrings you are referring to, they are USD 4650 [emoji1360]

http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en...bra/vcaro3ql00-vintage-alhambra-earclips.html


----------



## etoupebirkin

xiaoxiao said:


> I hear you in all counts! I have been nursing my decisions and now the price drop I think it makes sense to get it now than later (unless the prices continue to drop). I like MOP but more often than not, once I take a piece of jewelry off, I wouldn't necessarily wear it again the next day. I am at the stage of my life right now that I need an every day jewelry that I can wear, without taking them off.... ever... I was literally just thinking about this the other day, and then I saw your post and it seems like we are on the same boat! I have been looking online for pix of the rose gold one and I think it's understated and not as recognizable as the MOP, so I think for a daily necklace it's perfect... and easy to clean when the little sticky fingers get food on it or something lol.


Many years ago when pink gold Alhambra first came out, I invested in a PG 20-, 10- and 5-motif Vintage Alhambra set. I have never regretted that purchase, not for a nanosecond. They are some  of the most versatile pieces I own.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hi ladies, I don't know if this is the right thread to post this but does anybody know when is the next price increase in Europe & UK? My SA said May and if it is the case do we know start of May or end of May? Planning my purchase as I am going to France in early May and as of now Euro price is still cheaper than GBP. From reading here it seems that there won't be an increase in North America.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lovevca

I'm heading to Europe for business and I wondered if my eyes deceive me.  The French VCA site lists the wg pave frivole earrings for 15,700 €,  which is around $16,800, but, on the USA site, they're listed for "only" $15,400.

I realize I'd get a VAT refund if I were to buy them in France, however, if my calculations are correct, the earrings in France would still cost several hundred dollars more.  I wonder if U.S. prices are due for a price hike or whether Europe prices will be lowered?


----------



## HADASSA

lovevca said:


> I'm heading to Europe for business and I wondered if my eyes deceive me.  The French VCA site lists the wg pave frivole earrings for 15,700 €,  which is around $16,800, but, on the USA site, they're listed for "only" $15,400.
> 
> I realize I'd get a VAT refund if I were to buy them in France, however, if my calculations are correct, the earrings in France would still cost several hundred dollars more.  I wonder if U.S. prices are due for a price hike or whether Europe prices will be lowered?



Better to purchase in the US right now - the tax savings will be little and not worth the hassle.


----------



## lovevca

That's so nice for a change especially since I wasn't sure I wanted to spend much time shopping in Paris just now-- so sad what's going on!


HADASSA said:


> Better to purchase in the US right now - the tax savings will be little and not worth the hassle.


----------



## kewave

W


lovevca said:


> That's so nice for a change especially since I wasn't sure I wanted to spend much time shopping in Paris just now-- so sad what's going on!



What's so sad about USA prices being lower & comparable to Paris? That's good news!


----------



## lovevca

I LOVE the lower U.S. prices -- I was referring to how sad things are nowadays in Paris with terrorism, including today's shooting.


----------



## HADASSA

lovevca said:


> That's so nice for a change especially since I wasn't sure I wanted to spend much time shopping in Paris just now-- so sad what's going on!





kewave said:


> W
> 
> 
> What's so sad about USA prices being lower & comparable to Paris? That's good news!





lovevca said:


> I LOVE the lower U.S. prices -- I was referring to how sad things are nowadays in Paris with terrorism, including today's shooting.



Love VCA, I knew what you were speaking about. It really is sad what's going on in the entire world [emoji22]


----------



## alana40

I just bought Vintage Alhambra in Onxy about 4 weeks ago $3350 AUD...


----------



## gagabag

Vintage alhambra earrings in carnelian AUD 6050


----------



## gagabag

alana40 said:


> I just bought Vintage Alhambra in Onxy about 4 weeks ago $3350 AUD...



That's really cheap (relatively, I think). Is that with tax?


----------



## Sclim1

I would like to consult the VCA experts here as I am new to this brand... I am looking at getting my 1st VCA jewellery for my upcoming birthday so I was wondering if it's cheaper to get it in Europe (e.g. Paris or Germany) or Asia (Singapore or Hong Kong)... Any inputs would be much appreciated!!   Do let me know if I am in the wrong thread...


----------



## HADASSA

Sclim1 said:


> I would like to consult the VCA experts here as I am new to this brand... I am looking at getting my 1st VCA jewellery for my upcoming birthday so I was wondering if it's cheaper to get it in Europe (e.g. Paris or Germany) or Asia (Singapore or Hong Kong)... Any inputs would be much appreciated!!   Do let me know if I am in the wrong thread...



Prices vary in countries within Europe, depending on the VAT charged in each country. The VAT refund also varies depending on the Administrative Charges within each country. I think last year VCA equalized pricing in countries to commensurate with VAT refund given.

On another thread, a member from Singapore mentioned that prices there are higher than in the US. So I think it will be safe to say, that it will be cheaper to purchase in Europe than Singapore.

I am sorry but can't answer for Hong Kong.


----------



## Sclim1

HADASSA, thanks for sharing this information! ：）


----------



## HADASSA

Sclim1 said:


> HADASSA, thanks for sharing this information! ：）


You're welcome 

In France, the VAT refund works out to be approximately 12%. HTH.


----------



## Sclim1

Yes, u have been v helpful! [emoji847]


----------



## kewave

HADASSA said:


> Prices vary in countries within Europe, depending on the VAT charged in each country. The VAT refund also varies depending on the Administrative Charges within each country. I think last year VCA equalized pricing in countries to commensurate with VAT refund given.
> 
> On another thread, a member from Singapore mentioned that prices there are higher than in the US. So I think it will be safe to say, that it will be cheaper to purchase in Europe than Singapore.
> 
> I am sorry but can't answer for Hong Kong.


I have just compared some Alhambra prices in SG, USA, UK & Europe. Prices in SG worked out to be cheaper with 5% GST refund in SG, that is with the  assumptions of 12% VAT refund in UK/Europe. USA online prices may appear cheaper but they exclude sales tax and most states charge additional sales tax of approx 10% which is non-refundable.
The SA in Singapore mentioned that SG prices after 5% GST refund are cheaper than HK & Japan too!
I can't comment on other VCA collections though.


----------



## Sclim1

Kewave, that's interesting... do u mean SG prices are cheaper with the Gst refund compared to Europe with Vat refund?


----------



## kewave

Sclim1 said:


> Kewave, that's interesting... do u mean SG prices are cheaper with the Gst refund compared to Europe with Vat refund?



Yes, at least for the Alhambra collection, SG prices are cheaper than UK & USA. Also very comparable with Europe prices nett of tax refunds in both countries. In fact, Europeans would be better off buying in SG since they can't get VAT refund in Europe! 
For example, Vintage Alhambra Onyx Ear Clips:
Singapore: S$6000 less GST 5% refund = S$5,700
UK: £3750 less VAT 12% refund = £3300 = S$6,017
Europe: €4200 less VAT 12% refund = €3696 =S$5,680
USA: USD4100 with 10% sales tax = USD4510
= S$6,365


----------



## HADASSA

kewave said:


> I have just compared some Alhambra prices in SG, USA, UK & Europe. Prices in SG worked out to be cheaper with 5% GST refund in SG, that is with the  assumptions of 12% VAT refund in UK/Europe. USA online prices may appear cheaper but they exclude sales tax and most states charge additional sales tax of approx 10% which is non-refundable.
> The SA in Singapore mentioned that SG prices after 5% GST refund are cheaper than HK & Japan too!
> I can't comment on other VCA collections though.





kewave said:


> Yes, at least for the Alhambra collection, SG prices are cheaper than UK & USA. Also very comparable with Europe prices nett of tax refunds in both countries. In fact, Europeans would be better off buying in SG since they can't get VAT refund in Europe!
> For example, Vintage Alhambra Onyx Ear Clips:
> Singapore: S$6000 less GST 5% refund = S$5,700
> UK: £3750 less VAT 12% refund = £3300 = S$6,017
> Europe: €4200 less VAT 12% refund = €3696 =S$5,680
> USA: USD4100 with 10% sales tax = USD4510
> = S$6,365



Kewave, this is interesting to know.

The VAT REFUND in the U.K. is 14% not 12%.

And just to clarify, can the GST be refunded to holders of a Singaporean Passport? Is it like buying duty free when leaving the country?


----------



## Sclim1

Kewave, that's exactly the info I was looking for... you're amazing!  VCA has done such a good job aligning the prices across the world that there's not much cost savings even buying it from France where it's from... Thanks for sharing your insight on the pricing! 

HADASSA, I don't think a Singapore passport holder can get GST refunded... the only way to buy certain brands of luxury goods without incurring GST is at the Changi airport. But I don't think VCA can be found there...


----------



## valnsw

kewave said:


> Yes, at least for the Alhambra collection, SG prices are cheaper than UK & USA. Also very comparable with Europe prices nett of tax refunds in both countries. In fact, Europeans would be better off buying in SG since they can't get VAT refund in Europe!
> For example, Vintage Alhambra Onyx Ear Clips:
> Singapore: S$6000 less GST 5% refund = S$5,700
> UK: £3750 less VAT 12% refund = £3300 = S$6,017
> Europe: €4200 less VAT 12% refund = €3696 =S$5,680
> USA: USD4100 with 10% sales tax = USD4510
> = S$6,365



Like to add that these seem to be at the spot exchange rate. If u use credit card, the fx rate charged will be another 200 basis points more. 

As for Paris VAT refund, based on my past experience I have found that I do not get the full 12% VAT refund to my credit card, closer to 10% is more like it.


----------



## kewave

HADASSA said:


> Kewave, this is interesting to know.
> 
> The VAT REFUND in the U.K. is 14% not 12%.
> 
> And just to clarify, can the GST be refunded to holders of a Singaporean Passport? Is it like buying duty free when leaving the country?


 
If one chooses to get cash refund in UK, the VAT refund is only 12%. The refund may be higher via mail/credit card but it comes with more uncertainties & risks not receiving the VAT refund at all.
Also another poster has rightly pointed out that credit cards' exchange rate is usually unfavorable compared to the better current spot rate I used from xe.com so it will likely wipe out the savings, if any!
What I'm trying to say is VCA price differentiate is very minimal across many countries, there's really no compelling reason to travel all the way to Europe to get VCA anymore. The relationship we establish and impeccable service we receive by buying from home stores likely yield more benefits!

Just to clarify, Singapore & Malaysia (neighbor country) passport holders as well as Singapore Permanent Resident Visa holders are not entitled to GST refund. Even without the 5% GST refund, the prices are still quite attractive in SG.


----------



## kewave

valnsw said:


> Like to add that these seem to be at the spot exchange rate. If u use credit card, the fx rate charged will be another 200 basis points more.
> 
> As for Paris VAT refund, based on my past experience I have found that I do not get the full 12% VAT refund to my credit card, closer to 10% is more like it.


Totally agree with you. I'm making rough ballpark 12% refund in both UK & Europe for ease of computation. 
I recalled receiving 12% VAT refund from VCA Place Vendome and 10% VAT refund from Hermes FSH, go figure!


----------



## kewave

Sclim1 said:


> Kewave, that's exactly the info I was looking for... you're amazing!  VCA has done such a good job aligning the prices across the world that there's not much cost savings even buying it from France where it's from... Thanks for sharing your insight on the pricing!
> 
> HADASSA, I don't think a Singapore passport holder can get GST refunded... the only way to buy certain brands of luxury goods without incurring GST is at the Changi airport. But I don't think VCA can be found there...



My pleasure!
Happy shopping wherever you are


----------



## HADASSA

kewave said:


> Totally agree with you. I'm making rough ballpark 12% refund in both UK & Europe for ease of computation.
> I recalled receiving 12% VAT refund from VCA Place Vendome and 10% VAT refund from Hermes FSH, go figure!



I think HERMES does a flat 10%. Was told the French government is very reluctant to give refunds, hence the lower % value [emoji107]


----------



## Phoenix123

Thank you, Kewave, for posting information on the price differentials - very helpful indeed.

I'd like to ask though: when one buys from the US, if one takes the item out of the state, there's no sales tax slapped on the price, right?  Or at least that's what I've always thought.  So, to enable a meaningful comparison: one has to compare the price in SG after the GST deduction vs. the US price without the relevant state sales tax, isn't that right?


----------



## kewave

Phoenix123 said:


> Thank you, Kewave, for posting information on the price differentials - very helpful indeed.
> 
> I'd like to ask though: when one buys from the US, if one takes the item out of the state, there's no sales tax slapped on the price, right?  Or at least that's what I've always thought.  So, to enable a meaningful comparison: one has to compare the price in SG after the GST deduction vs. the US price without the relevant state sales tax, isn't that right?



No, VCA USA online does not ship internationally so it will slap on additional sales tax depending on which USA delivery address/state you have the item shipped to.
Purchases made in the USA stores are subject to additional sales tax imposed by the relevant state regardless of whether it's consumed locally or brought overseas. There's no sales tax refund in USA even for tourists.
I read SA could assist to have the purchase shipped to a state which does not have physically VCA store. But I heard it's getting stricter due to VCA being part of the larger Richemont group corporate which owns Cartier; VCA; Montblanc; etc, so it may not be possible to avoid USA sales tax eventually.


----------



## Phoenix123

kewave said:


> No, VCA USA online does not ship internationally so it will slap on additional sales tax depending on which USA delivery address/state you have the item shipped to.
> Purchases made in the USA stores are subject to additional sales tax imposed by the relevant state regardless of whether it's consumed locally or brought overseas. There's no sales tax refund in USA even for tourists.
> I read SA could assist to have the purchase shipped to a state which does not have physically VCA store. But I heard it's getting stricter due to VCA being part of the larger Richemont group corporate which owns Cartier; VCA; Montblanc; etc, so it may not be possible to avoid USA sales tax eventually.



Thank you for your clarification.  I was actually thinking that if one happens to be in the US and wants to purchase an item in person and then takes it out of the state/ country.  Is there still going to be no sales tax refund in that case?  

It make sense what you've written about trying to buy from the US online store or trying to have a VCA SA ship an item from one US state to another etc.


----------



## kewave

Phoenix123 said:


> Thank you for your clarification.  I was actually thinking that if one happens to be in the US and wants to purchase an item in person and then takes it out of the state/ country.  Is there still going to be no sales tax refund in that case?
> 
> It make sense what you've written about trying to buy from the US online store or trying to have a VCA SA ship an item from one US state to another etc.


Purchasing an item in person and then takes it out of the state/country will still subject to additional sales tax. In USA there's no refund of sales tax so it doesn't matter what passport you have or where you use/bring the item to, unlike Europe & SG.


----------



## Phoenix123

kewave said:


> Purchasing an item in person and then takes it out of the state/country will still subject to additional sales tax. In USA there's no refund of sales tax so it doesn't matter what passport you have or where you use/bring the item to, unlike Europe & SG.



Ah ok, thank you for your additional clarification, very kind of you.


----------



## Avamom

State of oklahoma has no VCA or Cartier store.  So no sales tax if u ship the item to Oklahoma. State of oregon has no sales tax at all. Things to consider when purchase a big ticket item.


----------



## Goldilush

Avamom said:


> State of oklahoma has no VCA or Cartier store.  So no sales tax if u ship the item to Oklahoma. State of oregon has no sales tax at all. Things to consider when purchase a big ticket item.


Would also like to add Delaware to the list


----------



## Mali_

You can buy VCA online and ship to D.C., (as well as buy H online and ship to VA) for savings. No VCA in D.C., no H in VA.


----------



## LadyCupid

kewave said:


> If one chooses to get cash refund in UK, the VAT refund is only 12%. The refund may be higher via mail/credit card but it comes with more uncertainties & risks not receiving the VAT refund at all.
> Also another poster has rightly pointed out that credit cards' exchange rate is usually unfavorable compared to the better current spot rate I used from xe.com so it will likely wipe out the savings, if any!
> What I'm trying to say is VCA price differentiate is very minimal across many countries, there's really no compelling reason to travel all the way to Europe to get VCA anymore. The relationship we establish and impeccable service we receive by buying from home stores likely yield more benefits!
> 
> Just to clarify, Singapore & Malaysia (neighbor country) passport holders as well as Singapore Permanent Resident Visa holders are not entitled to GST refund. Even without the 5% GST refund, the prices are still quite attractive in SG.


Just curious why Malaysians are not able to get a refund? I have Malaysian friends that are able to get refunds for all their purchases in Singapore. Why not VCA?


----------



## kewave

yodaling1 said:


> Just curious why Malaysians are not able to get a refund? I have Malaysian friends that are able to get refunds for all their purchases in Singapore. Why not VCA?


Sorry for not being clear. Malaysians are entitled to GST refund only if they depart from Changi Airport. As you know, many Malaysians commute to Singapore by road as it is a short drive from most states of Malaysia.


----------



## LadyCupid

kewave said:


> Sorry for not being clear. Malaysians are entitled to GST refund only if they depart from Changi Airport. As you know, many Malaysians commute to Singapore by road as it is a short drive from most states of Malaysia.


Ah okay. Thanks for clarifying. I would definitely buy a ticket instead of flying if i knew ahead that i would be spending quite a bit shopping there. The plane ticket is not that expensive so makes it worthwhile.


----------



## kewave

yodaling1 said:


> Ah okay. Thanks for clarifying. I would definitely buy a ticket instead of flying if i knew ahead that i would be spending quite a bit shopping there. The plane ticket is not that expensive so makes it worthwhile.


True but not every state has airport in Malaysia. So logistically it's more convenient/efficient to travel by road to Singapore.


----------



## pearlgrass

Just purchased a Vintage Alhambra pendent (yellow gold, Mother-of-pearl) in Singapore - S$3500 minus GST refund 5.5%


----------



## Mali_

pearlgrass said:


> Just purchased a Vintage Alhambra pendent (yellow gold, Mother-of-pearl) in Singapore - S$3500 minus GST refund 5.5%


Wow...great price...cant wait to see the reveal...


----------



## thewildraven

HADASSA said:


> Kewave, this is interesting to know.
> 
> The VAT REFUND in the U.K. is 14% not 12%.
> 
> And just to clarify, can the GST be refunded to holders of a Singaporean Passport? Is it like buying duty free when leaving the country?


I think you will find in the UK the VAT is 20%


----------



## HADASSA

thewildraven said:


> I think you will find in the UK the VAT is 20%


We are speaking about VAT REFUNDS not the actual VAT charged in the UK on pre-VAT prices.

Even if you do buy duty free, the actual percentage of VAT not paid is 16.67% of price INCLUSIVE of VAT.

Some stores do offer "collect at airport" which is similar to purchasing Duty Free.

Maybe we needed to clarify by saying "of VAT INCLUSIVE PRICE."


----------



## kewave

Just did a quick research on the prices of Magic Onyx Yellow Gold Long Pendant: 
France: EUR5,400
Hong Kong: HKD39,600
Malaysia: RM 22,900
Singapore: SGD7,750
USA: USD5,300
UK: GBP4,850

Even assuming one could receive VAT/GST refund, it worked out to be cheapest in HK (approx equivalent to usd5,090 at the current spot rate)!


----------



## lilbluebear

Price went up on some pieces of fine diamond jewelry online. Is this going to be reflective on all collections or just fine jewelry?


----------



## HADASSA

lilbluebear said:


> Price went up on some pieces of fine diamond jewelry online. Is this going to be reflective on all collections or just fine jewelry?



Are you referring to "High Jewellery?"

I almost NEVER click on that option [emoji20]


----------



## lilbluebear

HADASSA said:


> Are you referring to "High Jewellery?"
> 
> I almost NEVER click on that option [emoji20]


Oh yes. Sorry about that. Some high jewelry pieces or at least the piece I was lusting for went up. My math is terrible but I think it went up 7- 7.5% but don't quote me. I still love looking at the high jewelry pieces even though I'm not ready for that yet. My eyes have a greedy appetite.


----------



## Mediana

Anyone from Korea who can tell me the price of a Magic Malachite Yellow Gold Long Pendant?


----------



## TankerToad

Hello friends 
Rather than scroll back through this thread I wanted to ask:
Did the 20 motif yellow gold necklace Alhambra go down in price in May 2017?
What was the before after price?
Is this a good time to buy?
It's on my list and am grateful for any intel 
TIA


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> Hello friends
> Rather than scroll back through this thread I wanted to ask:
> Did the 20 motif yellow gold necklace Alhambra go down in price in May 2017?
> What was the before after price?
> Is this a good time to buy?
> It's on my list and am grateful for any intel
> TIA


TT, assuming you are referring to the ALL YG necklace, yes the price did go down in March 2017. It is currently $15300 and I think the previous price, just before this decrease, was $15900.

There was also a price decrease last year, prior to which this said necklace was $16800.

There will be piece(s) launched for the 50th Anniversary of the Alhambra early next year incorporating diamonds (as per another thread), so you can wait for that or if you are really in love with this piece, now is as good a time to buy as any.


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> TT, assuming you are referring to the ALL YG necklace, yes the price did go down in March 2017. It is currently $15300 and I think the previous price, just before this decrease, was $15900.
> 
> There was also a price decrease last year, prior to which this said necklace was $16800.
> 
> There will be piece(s) launched for the 50th Anniversary of the Alhambra early next year incorporating diamonds (as per another thread), so you can wait for that or if you are really in love with this piece, now is as good a time to buy as any.



As I'm not really that Saavy about this should I wait for the Anniversary necklace ? I'm in no particular hurry if it's worth waiting for ?


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> As I'm not really that Saavy about this should I wait for the Anniversary necklace ? I'm in no particular hurry if it's worth waiting for ?



As *Texasgirliegirl* will explain, the ALL YG GOLD necklace is the first for the Alhambra Collection, so it’s an iconic piece.


With that said, we are ALL waiting very patiently for the 50th Anniversary of the Alhambra Launch (1968), so it might be worth your while to wait and see what is offered. Hoping it's something spectacular and a few pieces at different price points.


----------



## klynneann

Well, this is a first - I received an email from my NM SA yesterday evening telling me to: 
"Please contact me right away to review this gorgeous collection! 
The prices are going UP on 
the Vintage Alhambra and Perlee Styles on September 28th an average of 6 percent."
Darn.


----------



## rhm

klynneann said:


> Well, this is a first - I received an email from my NM SA yesterday evening telling me to:
> "Please contact me right away to review this gorgeous collection!
> The prices are going UP on
> the Vintage Alhambra and Perlee Styles on September 28th an average of 6 percent."
> Darn.



Did she say only vintage alhambra? All of my wish ist items are magic alhambra so I hope this is the case!


----------



## klynneann

rhm said:


> Did she say only vintage alhambra? All of my wish ist items are magic alhambra so I hope this is the case!


That's exactly what she said, though I wouldn't be surprised to find out it's all Alhambra - I can try to follow up with her.


----------



## tea4two

klynneann said:


> That's exactly what she said, though I wouldn't be surprised to find out it's all Alhambra - I can try to follow up with her.



Do you think you could ask your SA if the Frivole collection is excluded from the increase???


----------



## klynneann

tea4two said:


> Do you think you could ask your SA if the Frivole collection is excluded from the increase???


Sure!


----------



## tea4two

klynneann said:


> Sure!



Thank you! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> Well, this is a first - I received an email from my NM SA yesterday evening telling me to:
> "Please contact me right away to review this gorgeous collection!
> The prices are going UP on
> the Vintage Alhambra and Perlee Styles on September 28th an average of 6 percent."
> Darn.





rhm said:


> Did she say only vintage alhambra? All of my wish ist items are magic alhambra so I hope this is the case!





klynneann said:


> That's exactly what she said, though I wouldn't be surprised to find out it's all Alhambra - I can try to follow up with her.





tea4two said:


> Do you think you could ask your SA if the Frivole collection is excluded from the increase???



Freestanding boutiques ALL say it's 6% across "The ENTIRE Store" 

I will take that to mean that NOTHING in excluded from this increase.


----------



## klynneann

tea4two said:


> Thank you!





rhm said:


> Did she say only vintage alhambra? All of my wish ist items are magic alhambra so I hope this is the case!


When I asked my SA to clarify she said she just found out that is hoing to be just about everything except bridal. HTH.


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> When I asked my SA to clarify she said she just found out that is hoing to be just about everything except bridal. HTH.


We posted at the same time.


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> We posted at the same time.


----------



## dessert1st

I feel like their decrease and then increase was almost like their version of an unofficial sale.


----------



## HADASSA

dessert1st said:


> I feel like their decrease and then increase was almost like their version of an unofficial sale.


Then VCA needs to re-examine their pricing policies. Something clearly is not working for them.

Did the decrease garner the sales they were seeking or from past experience, announcement of an impending price increase made the "groupies" run out and buy? (Sadly, I am one of the groupies).

Either way, I am beginning to get turned off


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## Rami00

Confirmed with my SA last evening (who reconfirmed with the manager),price increase is not limited to certain collection, every item goes up in Canada ... sigh.


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> Then VCA needs to re-examine their pricing policies. Something clearly is not working for them.
> 
> Did the decrease garner the sales they were seeking or from past experience, announcement of an impending price increase made the "groupies" run out and buy? (Sadly, I am one of the groupies).
> 
> Either way, I am beginning to get turned off


One thing I find particularly annoying is to announce the holiday pendant at $3350 and then increase it to $3600 before it even becomes available to purchase.  They should have just announced it at $3600 and had it "not" be part of the increase.


----------



## tea4two

klynneann said:


> When I asked my SA to clarify she said she just found out that is hoing to be just about everything except bridal. HTH.



Thanks very much for getting the clarification. Sigh... time to pull the trigger cos it's now or never!


----------



## tea4two

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks for heads up on price increase - read someone else it will be in Canada too. Going this weekend to get my main wish list item!



For those of you in Canada, it's my understanding that at Birks with a VCA boutique you can ask them to place a special order on the item if you put down  a 20% deposit;  they'll honour the old price when the item comes in. This way it gives you a bit more time to think about it. Plus if for whatever reason you don't want it, they'll refund your deposit.


----------



## Rami00

tea4two said:


> For those of you in Canada, it's my understanding that at Birks with a VCA boutique you can ask them to place a special order on the item if you put down  a 20% deposit;  they'll honour the old price when the item comes in. This way it gives you a bit more time to think about it. Plus if for whatever reason you don't want it, they'll refund your deposit.


Thank you for this info


----------



## tea4two

Rami00 said:


> Thank you for this info



You're very welcome; hope this piece of intel helps to enable you to acquire your nxt piece! [emoji173]️


----------



## Bee-licious

Rami00 said:


> Thank you for this info



Eeeek! I just got some more info regarding the price increase in Canada. I met a lovely SA at Birks a few weeks ago and I sent her an email asking about some pieces, and she replied saying that "Van Cleef pricing is going up, but only in the US and Brazil. There are a few pieces in Canada that are going up by about 1%, but all of the pieces you have chosen are not part of this price increase and will remain as is."

Hmmm I requested to see the frivole earrings, the vintage and sweet pendants in MOP and onyx so hopefully she's right?? Or perhaps she's wrong  I would be so sad if she was wrong....


----------



## Rami00

Bee-licious said:


> Eeeek! I just got some more info regarding the price increase in Canada. I met a lovely SA at Birks a few weeks ago and I sent her an email asking about some pieces, and she replied saying that "Van Cleef pricing is going up, but only in the US and Brazil. There are a few pieces in Canada that are going up by about 1%, but all of the pieces you have chosen are not part of this price increase and will remain as is."
> 
> Hmmm I requested to see the frivole earrings, the vintage and sweet pendants in MOP and onyx so hopefully she's right?? Or perhaps she's wrong  I would be so sad if she was wrong....


ugh, when I called my SA, I specifically asked if it was on certain pieces and she said let me check with my manager and confirm. I would be so pissed if it turned out to be a lie 
It's so confusing with VCA, isn't it...
I asked to see frivole earrings in pavé, perlée clover bracelet and few alhmbara vintage pieces


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## Bee-licious

Rami00 said:


> ugh, when I called my SA, I specifically asked if it was on certain pieces and she said let me check with my manager and confirm. I would be so pissed if it turned out to be a lie
> It's so confusing with VCA, isn't it...


Exactly my sentiments!! If it wasn't true I'd be really upset because I made a rushed purchase (otherwise I would've waited until after the 50th LE announcement) but if it was true that the increase was everything and I didn't purchase, I'd be even more upset!! Can't win I guess. 

My SA is the store manager of the Birks in my city - could she be wrong? I'm paralyzed with indecision now!!


----------



## Rami00

Bee-licious said:


> Exactly my sentiments!! If it wasn't true I'd be really upset because I made a rushed purchase (otherwise I would've waited until after the 50th LE announcement) but if it was true that the increase was everything and I didn't purchase, I'd be even more upset!! Can't win I guess.
> 
> My SA is the store manager of the Birks in my city - could she be wrong? I'm paralyzed with indecision now!!


I share the same sentiment. Darn, the store manager knows everything... no?


----------



## kewave

Bee-licious said:


> Eeeek! I just got some more info regarding the price increase in Canada. I met a lovely SA at Birks a few weeks ago and I sent her an email asking about some pieces, and she replied saying that "Van Cleef pricing is going up, but only in the US and Brazil. There are a few pieces in Canada that are going up by about 1%, but all of the pieces you have chosen are not part of this price increase and will remain as is."
> 
> Hmmm I requested to see the frivole earrings, the vintage and sweet pendants in MOP and onyx so hopefully she's right?? Or perhaps she's wrong  I would be so sad if she was wrong....



I find it very doubtful that Canada prices would go up by only 1% and only on a few pieces. If the increase is that minimal, why bother!


----------



## Bee-licious

kewave said:


> I find it very doubtful that Canada prices would go up by only 1% and only on a few pieces. If the increase is that minimal, why bother!


These are all good points! The store manager says it's just a few lines/items and not the ones I wanted to see specifically... could the store manager be wrong? She could be! I just don't know. I might have to purchase, keep it in its box and then if prices didn't go up, return and wait for the 50th LE announcement...


----------



## HADASSA

This is just my two cents but the US dollar had been weakening against major world currencies and quite possibly too, the Brazilian Real.

I think this might be the reason for the price increase - to equalize pricing across global markets.

If the Canadian dollar has maintained its strength, there ought not to be an increase at this time or  at best, maybe a nominal increase like you Canadian girls have been hearing from your SAs.


----------



## lisawhit

HADASSA said:


> This is just my two cents but the US dollar had been weakening against major world currencies and quite possibly too, the Brazilian Real.
> 
> I think this might be the reason for the price increase - to equalize pricing across global markets.
> 
> If the Canadian dollar has maintained its strength, there ought not to be an increase at this time or  at best, maybe a nominal increase like you Canadian girls have been hearing from your SAs.


was thinking the same


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Canadian Ladies,  it appears most know about the pending price increase that applies to Canada too.   I  have received confirmation by my SA that there will be a price adjustment (likely price increase) next Thursday Sep 28!


----------



## tea4two

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Canadian Ladies,  it appears most know about the pending price increase that applies to Canada too.   I  have received confirmation by my SA that there will be a price adjustment (likely price increase) next Thursday Sep 28!



I thhink the question is how much of an increase will VCA Canada see: will it be in line with the US increase or will it be considerably less.


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Canadian Ladies,  it appears most know about the pending price increase that applies to Canada too.   I  have received confirmation by my SA that there will be a price adjustment (likely price increase) next Thursday Sep 28!





tea4two said:


> I thhink the question is how much of an increase will VCA Canada see: will it be in line with the US increase or will it be considerably less.



"Adjustment" can mean increase or decrease. Purchase as close as possible to the 28th, so in the event there is a decrease, you will be refunded the difference.

Check the return policy carefully so you will not be stuck with a credit note and will actually get money back to your card.


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> "Adjustment" can mean increase or decrease. Purchase as close as possible to the 28th, so in the event there is a decrease, you will be refunded the difference.
> 
> Check the return policy carefully so you will not be stuck with a credit note and will actually get money back to your card.



Hi Hadassa, thank you and those are wise words!!
My SA lets me put a deposit on what I want to secure the price. And then I can return after Sep 28 to purchase what I want. The only caveat - If I change my mind on what I want I can't take the deposit on one item and transfer it to the other item, therefore I have to put a deposit on everything I want to secure the price.  The deposit is fully refundable.   

I am out of town now, but will go in next week and put a deposit on both bracelets and then make up my mind.


----------



## valnsw

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Canadian Ladies,  it appears most know about the pending price increase that applies to Canada too.   I  have received confirmation by my SA that there will be a price adjustment (likely price increase) next Thursday Sep 28!





tea4two said:


> I thhink the question is how much of an increase will VCA Canada see: will it be in line with the US increase or will it be considerably less.





HADASSA said:


> "Adjustment" can mean increase or decrease. Purchase as close as possible to the 28th, so in the event there is a decrease, you will be refunded the difference.
> 
> Check the return policy carefully so you will not be stuck with a credit note and will actually get money back to your card.



Seems the timing to release the date of price adjustment is similar / synchronised across the globe. I just received news from my SA about the price increase. 

Hardasa is right that price adjustment can be increase or decrease or even possibly no adjustment at all, depending on the item u are looking at.  E.g. There was a price decrease for perlee signature bangle last year in my part of the world. 

I believe the SA would have access to the new price list already as my SA could provide the new prices of the items I was enquiring. One item was not in the list of price increase. 

Thus, my general observation is that perhaps the less popular lignes ie do not sell as well, may not have a price increase.


----------



## Bee-licious

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Canadian Ladies,  it appears most know about the pending price increase that applies to Canada too.   I  have received confirmation by my SA that there will be a price adjustment (likely price increase) next Thursday Sep 28!


Can you ask your SA if it's on ALL items or just particular lines/items? The store manager I talked to said the vintage Alhambra pendant and frivole earrings I was eyeing were not going to be affected but I wanted to be sure...


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Hadassa, thank you and those are wise words!!
> My SA lets me put a deposit on what I want to secure the price. And then I can return after Sep 28 to purchase what I want. The only caveat - If I change my mind on what I want I can't take the deposit on one item and transfer it to the other item, therefore I have to put a deposit on everything I want to secure the price.  The deposit is fully refundable.
> 
> I am out of town now, but will go in next week and put a deposit on both bracelets and then make up my mind.



Semantics...

Either way it's the same money being spent. I do understand a separate deposit for each piece that you want but since it's fully refundable, can't understand why it's not transferable.

Please forgive me if I am not understanding the process too well [emoji1374]


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> Seems the timing to release the date of price adjustment is similar / synchronised across the globe. I just received news from my SA about the price increase.
> 
> Hardasa is right that price adjustment can be increase or decrease or even possibly no adjustment at all, depending on the item u are looking at.  E.g. There was a price decrease for perlee signature bangle last year in my part of the world.
> 
> I believe the SA would have access to the new price list already as my SA could provide the new prices of the items I was enquiring. One item was not in the list of price increase.
> 
> Thus, my general observation is that perhaps the less popular lignes ie do not sell as well, may not have a price increase.



Yes Valnsw, the price list is already out, as someone posted previously about a pendant going up by 11%. It's almost double what we were initially led to believe.


----------



## NewBe

HADASSA said:


> Semantics...
> 
> Either way it's the same money being spent. I do understand a separate deposit for each piece that you want but since it's fully refundable, can't understand why it's not transferable.
> 
> Please forgive me if I am not understanding the process too well [emoji1374]



Please correct me if I'm wrong.  But I think it has to do with them inputing the items that you want into the system (yes, one by one...that's what I was told).   At least that's what happened to me when I purchased in Europe when i wasn't able to make it there before the price increase, so I ended up putting deposit on the items that I want.  If i ended up not getting a particular item x, the deposit can go to the purchase for item b.    I don't know what would have happened if I ended purchasing items less than my deposit.  i think in Coconut40's case, it's a win-win situation if the deposit if fully refundable.


----------



## valnsw

HADASSA said:


> Yes Valnsw, the price list is already out, as someone posted previously about a pendant going up by 11%. It's almost double what we were initially led to believe.



Yes I think that applies to USA since there was a price decrease the previous round. 

In Asia however, the increase % this round is not as high as USA since there was already a price increase last year.


----------



## Bee-licious

valnsw said:


> Seems the timing to release the date of price adjustment is similar / synchronised across the globe. I just received news from my SA about the price increase.
> 
> Hardasa is right that price adjustment can be increase or decrease or even possibly no adjustment at all, depending on the item u are looking at.  E.g. There was a price decrease for perlee signature bangle last year in my part of the world.
> 
> I believe the SA would have access to the new price list already as my SA could provide the new prices of the items I was enquiring. One item was not in the list of price increase.
> 
> Thus, my general observation is that perhaps the less popular lignes ie do not sell as well, may not have a price increase.


This is on par with what the store manager said to me regarding the price increase in Canada - what a relief!! I will probably hold off on buying then...


----------



## Coconuts40

Bee-licious said:


> Can you ask your SA if it's on ALL items or just particular lines/items? The store manager I talked to said the vintage Alhambra pendant and frivole earrings I was eyeing were not going to be affected but I wanted to be sure...



I did ask my SA, he told me he wasn't sure what will be increased and by how much, so I am so sorry I am not much  help.


----------



## Coconuts40

NewBe said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong.  But I think it has to do with them inputing the items that you want into the system (yes, one by one...that's what I was told).   At least that's what happened to me when I purchased in Europe when i wasn't able to make it there before the price increase, so I ended up putting deposit on the items that I want.  If i ended up not getting a particular item x, the deposit can go to the purchase for item b.    I don't know what would have happened if I ended purchasing items less than my deposit.  i think in Coconut40's case, it's a win-win situation if the deposit if fully refundable.



Exactly.  Thank you NewBe, I could not have explained it better myself.


----------



## HADASSA

NewBe said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong.  But I think it has to do with them inputing the items that you want into the system (yes, one by one...that's what I was told).   At least that's what happened to me when I purchased in Europe when i wasn't able to make it there before the price increase, so I ended up putting deposit on the items that I want.  If i ended up not getting a particular item x, the deposit can go to the purchase for item b.    I don't know what would have happened if I ended purchasing items less than my deposit.  i think in Coconut40's case, it's a win-win situation if the deposit if fully refundable.





Coconuts40 said:


> Exactly.  Thank you NewBe, I could not have explained it better myself.



So in essence, deposits on items not purchased can be transferred to the purchased item and the difference not used can be refunded.

Birks Canada, you rock as a department store [emoji1360]


----------



## Coconuts40

HADASSA said:


> So in essence, deposits on items not purchased can be transferred to the purchased item and the difference not used can be refunded.
> 
> Birks Canada, you rock as a department store [emoji1360]



Yes, deposits on items not purchased can be refunded fully to you. And therefore you can chose to do what you wish with it which can mean putting that money directly to the item you did purchase.  Come move to Canada


----------



## lilbluebear

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Hadassa, thank you and those are wise words!!
> My SA lets me put a deposit on what I want to secure the price. And then I can return after Sep 28 to purchase what I want. The only caveat - If I change my mind on what I want I can't take the deposit on one item and transfer it to the other item, therefore I have to put a deposit on everything I want to secure the price.  The deposit is fully refundable.
> 
> I am out of town now, but will go in next week and put a deposit on both bracelets and then make up my mind.


Haven't heard of this. Is this available in other countries as well or just for Canada?


----------



## Notorious Pink

How much of a deposit do they require you to put down?


----------



## daisydai

Hi, Ladies,  is the price increase really going to happen?
I texted my SA and inquired about the future price of alhembra earrings and Frivole collections, she did not reply and I asked her something else, she replied.  This makes me think that the price increase may not be true or only on certain items? or an actual price decrease? .


----------



## HADASSA

Coconuts40 said:


> Yes, deposits on items not purchased can be refunded fully to you. And therefore you can chose to do what you wish with it which can mean putting that money directly to the item you did purchase.  Come move to Canada



Actually went to Uni in Canada [emoji1063]


----------



## kimber418

I have an email from my VCA Sales Associate that all VCA is going up 6% on Sept. 27.


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> I have an email from my VCA Sales Associate that all VCA is going up 6% on Sept. 27.



Kimber, assuming that you are in the US, I can't understand why we are getting such conflicting information.

The information assimilated points to September 28th. Can it be a typo for the date?


----------



## kimber418

HADASSA said:


> Kimber, assuming that you are in the US, I can't understand why we are getting such conflicting information.
> 
> The information assimilated points to September 28th. Can it be a typo for the date?




I do not understand it either Hadassa.  She wrote that to me two days ago.   So we shall see......Do you think the Holiday
Pendant will be going up from the $3350 price we all thought it was going to be?   It is all so strange.


----------



## klynneann

kimber418 said:


> I do not understand it either Hadassa.  She wrote that to me two days ago.   So we shall see......Do you think the Holiday
> Pendant will be going up from the $3350 price we all thought it was going to be?   It is all so strange.


My SA told me that it would since it wouldn't be available until after the price increase.  She said it's going up to $3600.


----------



## HADASSA

kimber418 said:


> I do not understand it either Hadassa.  She wrote that to me two days ago.   So we shall see......Do you think the Holiday
> Pendant will be going up from the $3350 price we all thought it was going to be?   It is all so strange.



Kimber, it ought NOT but with VCA, one can never be sure.

It's all so very interesting that a price increase happens just before the launch date of the LE Pendant.


----------



## kimber418

I totally agree.  I was going to like your comment but what they are doing does not deserve a "LIKE".........
We shall see what they do with the Holiday Pendant.   We shall also see how well it does in sales.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> How much of a deposit do they require you to put down?



[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️
Sorry to bump my question, but maybe it got lost in the shuffle? [emoji8]


----------



## lasttotheparty

BBC said:


> [emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️
> Sorry to bump my question, but maybe it got lost in the shuffle? [emoji8]



I was told that if the piece is transferred from another location then it's 20%, but if it is ordered from Paris it is 50%


----------



## NewBe

lasttotheparty said:


> I was told that if the piece is transferred from another location then it's 20%, but if it is ordered from Paris it is 50%


Maybe they changed recently, but it used to be 30% in Western Europe (yes Paris included).  Maybe you might want to double check w your SA.


----------



## Coconuts40

lilbluebear said:


> Haven't heard of this. Is this available in other countries as well or just for Canada?



I don't know but Birks is an independent jewelry store in Canada that sells VCA.  I think it's just their store policy to allow a deposit and not necessarily that of VCA.



BBC said:


> How much of a deposit do they require you to put down?



Hi BBC, sorry I was out all day.  The deposit is 10%


----------



## Notorious Pink

Coconuts40 said:


> I don't know but Birks is an independent jewelry store in Canada that sells VCA.  I think it's just their store policy to allow a deposit and not necessarily that of VCA.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BBC, sorry I was out all day.  The deposit is 10%



No worries. Thank you so much. 

I need to decide what to do. How does it work? I can just put a deposit down for something I plan to buy?

ETA: insert evil villain finger-tap maneuver here... [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## NYTexan

Up/ down...I remember when the VCA prices went down. Was not happy at all as I had purchased so many VCA pieces at the higher price. Jewelry is not the best investment. I buy pieces that bring me joy. Therefore, in a way, I am glad the prices will go back up, probably to the levels I bought most of my pieces in the first place. Not so good for future purchases as I do have some on my list for December, but I was definitely not happy when most of my VCA went down in price less than what I originally paid for them.


----------



## tea4two

NewBe said:


> Maybe they changed recently, but it used to be 30% in Western Europe (yes Paris included).  Maybe you might want to double check w your SA.





Coconuts40 said:


> I don't know but Birks is an independent jewelry store in Canada that sells VCA.  I think it's just their store policy to allow a deposit and not necessarily that of VCA.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BBC, sorry I was out all day.  The deposit is 10%



Coconuts40, 
For the Birks in my city, the deposit is 20% to hold an item, and I am quite sure it is the same amount in the the city where @lasttotheparty lives. In case you were wondering, we both live in different cities. Wonder why the policy is not consistent nationwide? [emoji15]


----------



## Alena21

valnsw said:


> Yes I think that applies to USA since there was a price decrease the previous round.
> Which part of Asia are they increasing the price ?
> 
> In Asia however, the increase % this round is not as high as USA since there was already a price increase last year.


----------



## gagabag

In AUS, deposit is 30%


----------



## Alena21

valnsw said:


> Yes I think that applies to USA since there was a price
> 
> 
> In Asia however, the increase % this round is not as high as USA since there was already a price increase last year.


Ugh something went wrong. Which Asian cities are going to have the increase?


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## Notorious Pink

tea4two said:


> Coconuts40,
> For the Birks in my city, the deposit is 20% to hold an item, and I am quite sure it is the same amount in the the city where @lasttotheparty lives. In case you were wondering, we both live in different cities. Wonder why the policy is not consistent nationwide? [emoji15]



Yes, it isn't consistent. I spoke with my SA yesterday, and my deposit is like 22%. But I think she just picked a round number.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kimber418 said:


> I totally agree.  I was going to like your comment but what they are doing does not deserve a "LIKE".........
> We shall see what they do with the Holiday Pendant.   We shall also see how well it does in sales.


To increase the price on a holiday pendant that is not receiving much enthusiasm to begin with is not smart.


----------



## valnsw

Alena21 said:


> Ugh something went wrong. Which Asian cities are going to have the increase?



I can only speak for Singapore, other Asian countries I'm not sure.
But it seems that if prices increase in one country in the region, the others are not spared?

I believe u are based in Japan? You may want to check with local SA. They should be quite helpful, had pleasant experience with them.


----------



## Alena21

valnsw said:


> I can only speak for Singapore, other Asian countries I'm not sure.
> But it seems that if prices increase in one country in the region, the others are not spared?
> 
> I believe u are based in Japan? You may want to check with local SA. They should be quite helpful, had pleasant experience with them.


I actually buy VCA from Usa, HK and Singapore when I travel.Tokyo is much  more expensive so I don't bother buying here.


----------



## tea4two

lynne_ross said:


> At the VCA shop in Yorkdale Toronto my SA said I only need to put down 5k to hold the clover perlee bracelet (I was debating on colour). So clearly not consistent. Best for anyone to just ask their local shop.



@lynne_ross May I ask why you decided to buy via the VCA at Yorkdale vs the Birks downtown; was the former giving you better service than the latter?  And can you put your  item on hold for at least 6 months? TIA [emoji253]


----------



## lynne_ross

tea4two said:


> @lynne_ross May I ask why you decided to buy via the VCA at Yorkdale vs the Birks downtown; was the former giving you better service than the latter?  And can you put your  item on hold for at least 6 months? TIA [emoji253]



I actually live near the one on bloor and I initial tried stuff on their without DH. The SA was very nice and offered me drinks and such and got colours stuff for my son who was with me. DH really wanted to check out the one at Yorkdale so we went there next for him to see the items and we had our 2 little kids with us. The SA was SO nice and helpful with getting me to figure out what I want and was kind to my kids. DH is very loyal to sales people so he insisted we go back to Yorkdale to buy. I actually found the level of service equally great, I just really like the SA at Yorkdale and she spent so much time with me.
I have no idea how long you can hold an item. I get the impression everything is case by case and approved by manager.


----------



## Coconuts40

tea4two said:


> Coconuts40,
> For the Birks in my city, the deposit is 20% to hold an item, and I am quite sure it is the same amount in the the city where @lasttotheparty lives. In case you were wondering, we both live in different cities. Wonder why the policy is not consistent nationwide? [emoji15]



I can't really answer your question about why it isn't consistent. It might be 20% not sure, I will know for certain when I go in next week.  I put down deposits in the past and thought it was 10% , but could have been 20%??

whether its 20% or 10% I still think its a great option given its fully refundable.  I would be more concerned about it being refundable vs non refundable,  than the amount I need to put down.


----------



## bertrande

valnsw said:


> I can only speak for Singapore, other Asian countries I'm not sure.
> But it seems that if prices increase in one country in the region, the others are not spared?



I just recently bought my first VCA bracelet last week from a Singapore boutique and the SA was telling me to buy before May each year as that's when they have their price increases every year.  Is there going to be a price increase this week?


----------



## tea4two

lynne_ross said:


> I actually live near the one on bloor and I initial tried stuff on their without DH. The SA was very nice and offered me drinks and such and got colours stuff for my son who was with me. DH really wanted to check out the one at Yorkdale so we went there next for him to see the items and we had our 2 little kids with us. The SA was SO nice and helpful with getting me to figure out what I want and was kind to my kids. DH is very loyal to sales people so he insisted we go back to Yorkdale to buy. I actually found the level of service equally great, I just really like the SA at Yorkdale and she spent so much time with me.
> I have no idea how long you can hold an item. I get the impression everything is case by case and approved by manager.



Hi Lynne, Thanks very much for your reply; I've heard mixed reviews about the Yorkdale VCA, but you're very fortunate to have found a great SA, and that's what matters the most. Looking forward to your upcoming mod pics of your recent acquisitions! [emoji7]


----------



## tea4two

Coconuts40 said:


> I can't really answer your question about why it isn't consistent. It might be 20% not sure, I will know for certain when I go in next week.  I put down deposits in the past and thought it was 10% , but could have been 20%??
> 
> whether its 20% or 10% I still think its a great option given its fully refundable.  I would be more concerned about it being refundable vs non refundable,  than the amount I need to put down.



So true; being able to get a full refund is such a plus and what's more, there's also the option of making interest free payments of up to 2 years. Don't think you can beat that!


----------



## valnsw

bertrande said:


> I just recently bought my first VCA bracelet last week from a Singapore boutique and the SA was telling me to buy before May each year as that's when they have their price increases every year.  Is there going to be a price increase this week?



It’s not entirely true that the price increase in May each year. It was only last year that it was in May. Previous years saw price increase in April or October and I remember there was a year with increase 2 times (Apr and Oct). *ouch!*

I’m just guessing but it seems vca time the price increases right after their quarter-ends possibly to boost sales for the quarter? *thinking*
Since people would rush to buy to beat price increase.
Iirc richemont’s financial year ends on 31 March.

And to answer your question, yes there is price increase on 28 Sep, this seems to be the date consistent with many countries. 

FYI, also found out the LE pendant and LE onyx earclips are also subject to price increase.


----------



## valnsw

Alena21 said:


> I actually buy VCA from Usa, HK and Singapore when I travel.Tokyo is much  more expensive so I don't bother buying here.



For me, I do get tax refund as tourist when I travel to countries eg Japan in the region. Depending on the forex, I do get savings from retail SG prices.


----------



## HADASSA

valnsw said:


> It’s not entirely true that the price increase in May each year. It was only last year that it was in May. Previous years saw price increase in April or October and I remember there was a year with increase 2 times (Apr and Oct). *ouch!*
> 
> I’m just guessing but it seems vca time the price increases right after their quarter-ends possibly to boost sales for the quarter? *thinking*
> Since people would rush to buy to beat price increase.
> Iirc richemont’s financial year ends on 31 March.
> 
> And to answer your question, yes there is price increase on 28 Sep, this seems to be the date consistent with many countries.
> 
> FYI, also found out the LE pendant and LE onyx earclips are also subject to price increase.


Looking for the "UNLIKE" button but a "THUMBS DOWN" for the price increase on both LEs are in order 

The LE earrings are still available at $5750, do you believe it will fly off the shelves at a higher price???

Don't know what's happening this time round with VCA


----------



## tea4two

I have been pestering my SA at VCA boutique in Birks for days about updates of the impending increase and she kept reassuring me that there has been no word that there would be one; she  even msg'd me today stating there will be no increase in my city. She did say that it'll happen in US and EU. I don't get that the increase is not consistent  across Canada. WTH??? [emoji15]


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## Coconuts40

I hope it's not too bad here in Canada. Time will tell, we are only less than a  day away from finding out!!  If it's not too bad, I may hold off on a few items I currently have on hold.


----------



## Toronto24

tea4two said:


> I have been pestering my SA at VCA boutique in Birks for days about updates of the impending increase and she kept reassuring me that there has been no word that there would be one; she  even msg'd me today stating there will be no increase in my city. She did say that it'll happen in US and EU. I don't get that the increase is not consistent  across Canada. WTH??? [emoji15]



My SA confirmed that there is no change on most (but not all) pieces. I had inquired about approx 10 items on my wish list (not a short one I know!) and of these only one is to increase in price tomorrow and just by a little.


----------



## HADASSA

New prices are already posted on the US website


----------



## lasttotheparty

A few Alhambra earrings have dropped in price on the Cdn site.
Otherwise, looks like no or very little increase in Canada.


----------



## nicole0612

Some people had asked about the mini frivole, just checked and it is only up $150 (just under 6%), not too bad of an increase for lower price point items. 
I tried to check the pave alhambra earrings as another item on my wishlist but there is no price right now, so the update must be in progress.


----------



## tea4two

lasttotheparty said:


> A few Alhambra earrings have dropped in price on the Cdn site.
> Otherwise, looks like no or very little increase in Canada.



So while we thought prices would go up noticeably in Canada, some pieces actually decreased, like the vintage alhambra carnelian earrings I bought a couple of months ago; sob!

old price: 5500. CAD
new price: 4800. CAD


----------



## tea4two

Toronto24 said:


> My SA confirmed that there is no change on most (but not all) pieces. I had inquired about approx 10 items on my wish list (not a short one I know!) and of these only one is to increase in price tomorrow and just by a little.



Which means my SA was rigtht; that there wouldn't be an increase and I shouldn't have doubted her. Mind you, she didn't let on that there would be a decrease in some items! [emoji12]


----------



## rhm

Hmmm....

Can anyone confirm the prices for these 2 prices in the USA?
Did these actually go down or am I just dreaming?

1) Perlee Signature : $6,350
2) Magic Alhambra White Gold Pave Ring: $11,600

The Magic Alhambra YG MOP ring is decreased for sure as it used to be $3,750 and now it is $3,550


----------



## Angielee

I just got pave yg vintage earrings  last week and now they decrease the price.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> Some people had asked about the mini frivole, just checked and it is only up $150 (just under 6%), not too bad of an increase for lower price point items.
> I tried to check the pave alhambra earrings as another item on my wishlist but there is no price right now, so the update must be in progress.


Do you mean the mini earrings?  Do you happen to remember how much the YG mini frivole earrings were before the price increase?  Thank you!


----------



## bertrande

lasttotheparty said:


> A few Alhambra earrings have dropped in price on the Cdn site.
> Otherwise, looks like no or very little increase in Canada.


Does anyone know if the letterwood vintage alhambra earrings decreased in price?


----------



## Coconuts40

I just checked the Canadian website.
I put a down payment on the YG 5 motif Alhambra bracelet. It was originally $4800 (the price I secured it for), and now on the VCA website it is $4900.  Therefore I will save $100. YAY! Not a huge savings but given I was going to buy it anyways, I am going to go pick it up sometime this week. 

I also put a down payment on the 6 motif sweet pave bracelet - the price looks unchanged so I may pick it up or I may hold off a bit.  I will see. I want it so that I can pair it with my WG/MOP bracelet but I will see what I decide when I go to see it again.


----------



## birkin10600

Coconuts40 said:


> I just checked the Canadian website.
> I put a down payment on the YG 5 motif Alhambra bracelet. It was originally $4800 (the price I secured it for), and now on the VCA website it is $4900.  Therefore I will save $100. YAY! Not a huge savings but given I was going to buy it anyways, I am going to go pick it up sometime this week.
> 
> I also put a down payment on the 6 motif sweet pave bracelet - the price looks unchanged so I may pick it up or I may hold off a bit.  I will see. I want it so that I can pair it with my WG/MOP bracelet but I will see what I decide when I go to see it again.


Are you sure? I checked yg 5 motifs is $4,600 on their website?


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> Do you mean the mini earrings?  Do you happen to remember how much the YG mini frivole earrings were before the price increase?  Thank you!



Yes, they were $2650 before the price increase and now they are $2800.


----------



## HADASSA

Angielee said:


> I just got pave yg vintage earrings  last week and now they decrease the price.



In which market are you located Angie?


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> Some people had asked about the mini frivole, just checked and it is only up $150 (just under 6%), not too bad of an increase for lower price point items.
> I tried to check the pave alhambra earrings as another item on my wishlist but there is no price right now, so the update must be in progress.


Pave VA in YG or WG? The YG are the same old price of $12,200. The WG are $12,800.


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> Pave VA in YG or WG? The YG are the same old price of $12,200. The WG are $12,800.



Thank you. WG.


----------



## Toronto24

birkin10600 said:


> Are you sure? I checked yg 5 motifs is $4,600 on their website?



Yes $4900 on the Canadian website


----------



## Toronto24

Coconuts40 said:


> I just checked the Canadian website.
> I put a down payment on the YG 5 motif Alhambra bracelet. It was originally $4800 (the price I secured it for), and now on the VCA website it is $4900.  Therefore I will save $100. YAY! Not a huge savings but given I was going to buy it anyways, I am going to go pick it up sometime this week.
> 
> I also put a down payment on the 6 motif sweet pave bracelet - the price looks unchanged so I may pick it up or I may hold off a bit.  I will see. I want it so that I can pair it with my WG/MOP bracelet but I will see what I decide when I go to see it again.



That's great! $100 is still $100 more than $0!!


----------



## birkin10600

Toronto24 said:


> Yes $4900 on the Canadian website
> View attachment 3837276


Sorry, my mistake. I was looking at mop yg 5 motifs. [emoji4]


----------



## dessert1st

I think the majority of things went up in cost about 6% or more. However, think the Vintage earflaps were the one big category exception where most of them went down in price. How weird! I wrote down a bunch of prices and probably should have done more but didn't think of it till late and ran our of time. May try to post some pricing today when I get a chance. I just did some earflaps, 5 motifs and perlee items since those were on my radar. 

For anyone who got Vintage earrings that went down in price, you most likely can get a refund for the difference if purchased within last 30 days. Ask your SA for sure! 

Most of the pricing now seems like it is slightly above the pricing pre-drop prices. and similar to either 2013 or 2014 prices. Can't recall my pricing chronology exactly. Sigh... Timing of this pricing increase could not be worse timing. Bad for buying, good for those who paid more and it's now a higher resell value perhaps.


----------



## Angielee

HADASSA said:


> In which market are you located Angie


I’m in New Jersey. Do you think they can adjust the different if I call them? Thanks HASADA!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Angielee said:


> I just got pave yg vintage earrings  last week and now they decrease the price.



In the US the price is  the same. I have those on my list.



bertrande said:


> Does anyone know if the letterwood vintage alhambra earrings decreased in price?



Letterwood is up, but just a little bit. I have the info on my computer at home, will post in a bit.



dessert1st said:


> Most of the pricing now seems like it is slightly above the pricing pre-drop prices. and similar to either 2013 or 2014 prices. Can't recall my pricing chronology exactly. Sigh... Timing of this pricing increase could not be worse timing. Bad for buying, good for those who paid more and it's now a higher resell value perhaps.



Yes, I agree, it seems somewhere in between where it just was and where it was before the last price drop. I will post a list in a little while of the prices I have and try and figure out with percentage differences.


----------



## JulesB68

There has been a lot of talk about the US & Canadian market but thought I'd just post that there have been changes to UK prices as well. 
Yesterday I made note of some of the pieces I was interested in (hello DH if you're reading!) and today have checked again. Original prices > new prices:

VA WG MOP earrings £4,000 > £3,400
VA WG MOP 10 motif necklace £6,850 > £6,900
VA WG Chalcedony 10 motif necklace £8,250 > £8,250
VA WG Chalcedony 5 motif bracelet £4,150 > £4,200
VA WG Chalcedony pendant £2,650 > £2,650
Magic WG 3 stone earrings £7,650 > £7,950
Magic WG 16 motif necklace £21,800 > £22,400
VA YG Malachite pendant £2,350 > £2,550
Magic YG Malachite pendant £5,200 > £5,600
VA YG Malachite earrings £4,250 > £3,650
VA YG Malachite 10 motif necklace £7,700 > £7,750
VA YG Malachite 5 motif bracelet £3,850 > £3,900

There was no change on the 2 Perlee items I was interested in.

In summary, it looks like a good time to purchase single motif earrings but I'm very disappointed that the two magic WG MOP/GMOP/Chalcedony items I really liked have gone up.


----------



## sailorstripes

A friend of mine just purchased the Vintage Alhambra earrings in MOP/YG on the 26th and now the price has dropped $400. Will VCA offer her a refund for the price difference or a store credit? It was her first VCA purchase. Thanks for any insight or advice I can pass along!


----------



## NewBe

sailorstripes said:


> A friend of mine just purchased the Vintage Alhambra earrings in MOP/YG on the 26th and now the price has dropped $400. Will VCA offer her a refund for the price difference or a store credit? It was her first VCA purchase. Thanks for any insight or advice I can pass along!


US boutiques usually are welling to give store credit for the difference.


----------



## birkin10600

I bought my pave vintage yellow gold earrings last April for $15,300, now price went down to $14,300 (Canada) 1k is a huge difference! [emoji29] [emoji27] [emoji26]


----------



## meridian

The price of the LE onyx earrings is up to $7200 [emoji15]


----------



## luckylove

meridian said:


> The price of the LE onyx earrings is up to $7200 [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837553



Wow! To me, that is rather steep for this product. They are beautiful, but pricey.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, they were $2650 before the price increase and now they are $2800.


Thank you!  For a hot second I thought they were originally $2400 and I was going to be a little upset.  A $150 increase isn't bad.


----------



## birkin10600

It's weird that 2 motifs mop earrings went up by $400 in US and in Canada no price change?


----------



## Notorious Pink

meridian said:


> The price of the LE onyx earrings is up to $7200 [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837553



Are you in the US? This is the price I am seeing right now:


----------



## Notorious Pink

Because I have nothing better to do this morning....


----------



## Notorious Pink

(Sorry I only uploaded two files, don't know why it seems to be showing the first one twice....)


----------



## klynneann

BBC said:


> Because I have nothing better to do this morning....
> 
> View attachment 3837563
> View attachment 3837563
> View attachment 3837564


Overall, looks like Carnelian items went up the most...


----------



## luckylove

klynneann said:


> Overall, looks like Carnelian items went up the most...



Chalcedony also increased quite a bit.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> Because I have nothing better to do this morning....
> 
> View attachment 3837563
> View attachment 3837563
> View attachment 3837564


I don’t even want to know the new price for the diamond clover bracelet. 
Can’t bring myself to look....


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> I don’t even want to know the new price for the diamond clover bracelet.
> Can’t bring myself to look....



It isn't that bad, actually. Still quite a bit less than before that last price drop. Wasn't it previously about $29,000? Went down to $24,5ish? It's $25,900 for PG and YG. WG is $27,500.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

BBC said:


> It isn't that bad, actually. Still quite a bit less than before that last price drop. Wasn't it previously about $29,000? Went down to $24,5ish? It's $25,900 for PG and YG. WG is $27,500.


You told me!!
(LOL)
I agree. Not so bad. 
I’m in the wait to see what the 50th will bring but I love this bracelet to pieces.


----------



## Notorious Pink

texasgirliegirl said:


> You told me!!
> (LOL)
> I agree. Not so bad.
> I’m in the wait to see what the 50th will bring but I love this bracelet to pieces.



Aw, you would have looked eventually anyway. [emoji6]
If it was bad I wouldn't have said anything!!!

I am pretty sure SAs still don't what's coming for the 50th, but I think I heard it will be out end of January.


----------



## MYH

I think malachite also went up a lot. As promised, the magic pendant is now 6550 compared to the old price of 5750. A 13.9% increase.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Are you in the US? This is the price I am seeing right now:
> View attachment 3837561





BBC said:


> Because I have nothing better to do this morning....
> 
> View attachment 3837563
> View attachment 3837563
> View attachment 3837564


Thank you for this!


----------



## nicole0612

MYH said:


> I think malachite also went up a lot. As promised, the magic pendant is now 6550 compared to the old price of 5750. A 13.9% increase.


Yes, it seems like the magic pendants were one of the biggest increases


----------



## luckylove

MYH said:


> I think malachite also went up a lot. As promised, the magic pendant is now 6550 compared to the old price of 5750. A 13.9% increase.



Yikes! I thought about purchasing that one, but was nervous about the versatility of it with my wardrobe. Oddly enough, I have no problem throwing on the vintage malachite earrings with everything!


----------



## Onthego

I have to post a pic of my onyx white gold Magic Pendant. The one from New York. It went up $700, so a 13% increase. This pendant only shows up on the US website. I have an SA in New York so they were able to send it. Wow so happy I took the plunge. Congrats to everyone who was able to save some money.


----------



## JulesB68

Does anyone know if foreigners have to pay the sales tax in the US at VCA? And is it risky to bring back into own country? (Don't want to have to pay duty/VAT here)


----------



## meridian

BBC said:


> Are you in the US? This is the price I am seeing right now:
> View attachment 3837561



I am. I just googled the earrings but now that I've gone back to the page I see that I was on the Canadian site! That did seem like quite a jump!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Meridian, I've noticed lately that I often have to switch back to the US site, it's been automatically setting my prices to another country.


----------



## lisawhit

BBC said:


> Because I have nothing better to do this morning....
> 
> View attachment 3837563
> View attachment 3837563
> View attachment 3837564



Thank you for posting...it's fun to see the difference, but not fun for the wallet


----------



## klynneann

BBC said:


> Meridian, I've noticed lately that I often have to switch back to the US site, it's been automatically setting my prices to another country.


Me too!  I thought it was just something I was doing wrong.


----------



## TankerToad

MYH said:


> I think malachite also went up a lot. As promised, the magic pendant is now 6550 compared to the old price of 5750. A 13.9% increase.



The malachite 20 motif went up $1100
The carnelian 20 motif went up $1000
The 10 motif malachite YG diamond necklace is now over 30K!!![emoji15]
Does anyone remember what it was before the increase ?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

texasgirliegirl said:


> You told me!!
> (LOL)
> I agree. Not so bad.
> *I’m in the wait to see what the 50th will bring but I love this bracelet to pieces.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Me, too.  The bangles should arrive tomorrow and that puts an end to my jewelry spending until I know what they offer.


----------



## HADASSA

Angielee said:


> I’m in New Jersey. Do you think they can adjust the different if I call them? Thanks HASADA!





sailorstripes said:


> A friend of mine just purchased the Vintage Alhambra earrings in MOP/YG on the 26th and now the price has dropped $400. Will VCA offer her a refund for the price difference or a store credit? It was her first VCA purchase. Thanks for any insight or advice I can pass along!





NewBe said:


> US boutiques usually are welling to give store credit for the difference.



I would think if it's within a 7 day period, price difference will be credited by standalone boutiques. With NM, it's 10 days. 

Please correct me if I have my info wrong.


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> The malachite 20 motif went up $1100 - $17,000
> The carnelian 20 motif went up $1000  - $15,900
> The 10 motif malachite YG diamond necklace is now over 30K!!![emoji15] - $28,400
> Does anyone remember what it was before the increase ?


TT, I am going to do my best here and I am assuming you are referring to the price increase that happened today. 

See old prices in RED within your post.


----------



## dessert1st

JulesB68 said:


> Does anyone know if foreigners have to pay the sales tax in the US at VCA? And is it risky to bring back into own country? (Don't want to have to pay duty/VAT here)



I believe so. We don't do duty refunds like Europe or Asia (some countries). As for bringing back to your country, don't really have an answer for that one since I live in US. Maybe someone from your country an chime in.


----------



## tea4two

BBC said:


> Because I have nothing better to do this morning....
> 
> View attachment 3837563
> View attachment 3837563
> View attachment 3837564



@BBC thank you so much for this very comprehensive comparison list! [emoji253][emoji1305]


----------



## baghagg

HADASSA said:


> Pave VA in YG or WG? The YG are the same old price of $12,200. The WG are $12,800.


If you know,  HADASSA, were the WG VA Pave earrings $12,800 prior to the price adjustments? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HADASSA

baghagg said:


> If you know,  HADASSA, were the WG VA Pave earrings $12,800 prior to the price adjustments?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Not sure but I think they were [emoji6]


----------



## sailorstripes

Thought I'd chime in re the WG VA Pave earrings (my dream earrings), I had it in my price list notebook that they were $13,000 before today!


----------



## dessert1st

Thanks to all who contribute to the VCA threads. You guys are always so wonderful.
Here's my little contribution to this forum since I do a bad job of participating. Wanted to keep my notes separate from the pricing posting so it doesn't get muddled.  Pardon any mistakes I may have made but sometimes you get googley eyed looking back and forth trying to log things. I tried my best.

- Price is ( ) is the before price increase price.
- Price after is now the new current price as of 9/28/17.
- I used a format they used early on in this thread.
- BBC did such a nice job posting her chart but I am too lazy to start over so I just copied a list started on this thread circa 2010 and filled in what I knew and things I could track of. Honestly there are just too many things to list so I couldn't manage a longer list. Sorry.
- There is some overlap between my list and BBC but not all of BBC's listings are in mine. Again, sorry, a little tired, lazy, short on time and wanted to get this out asap.
- Since I live in the US I posted my prices based on USD prices. In the original listings circa 2010 and on, people would add on other country prices and noted what currency. Which is why I wrote USD.
- Feel free to edit and contribute or just look.

Noticed that majority of things went up between 6-12% EXCEPT for Vintage earrings. Little surprised, go figure.

Hope this is helpful to some people and hope you enjoy the listing.


----------



## baghagg

sailorstripes said:


> Thought I'd chime in re the WG VA Pave earrings (my dream earrings), I had it in my price list notebook that they were $13,000 before today!


Thank you VERY much,  sailorstripes!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## baghagg

baghagg said:


> Thank you VERY much,  sailorstripes!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


ETA:  I was hoping there was a decrease! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dessert1st

*Pricing as of 9/28/17*
Note: Prices within ( ) are before price increase and prices listed after are current prices. If you add another price in another currency please note as such. Edit and add on as you like. 
*
Vintage Alhambra*
5 motif bracelet WG MOP:   $4100 USD
5 motif bracelet YG MOP or Onyx:  ($3650 USD) $3900 USD
5 motif bracelet Carnelian:  ($3950 USD) $4300 USD
5 motif bracelet YG or PG:  ($3850 USD) $4150 USD
5 motif bracelet malachite:  $4550 USD
5 motif bracelet chalcedony: ($4600 USD) $4900 USD
5 motif bracelet letterwood: ($3350 USD) $3500

Earrings WG MOP: ($4400 USD) $4000 USD
Earrings YG MOP or Onyx: ($4100 USD) $3700
Earrings Carnelian: ($4400 USD) $4100 USD
Earrings YG or PG:  $4000 USD
Earrings Malachite: ($4650 USD) $4300 USD

*Sweet Alhambra*
Pendant YG MOP Clover or Butterfly:  $1450 USD
Pendant PG Clover:  $1550 USD
Pendant WG turquoise Butterfly: ($1950) $2100 USD
Pendant Carnelian Clover or Heart:  $1600 USD

Bracelet YG MOP Clover or Butterfly:  $1300 USD
Bracelet PG Single Clover:  $1400 USD
Bracelet PG 6 Clover:  $3050 USD
Bracelet WG turquoise Butterfly:  $1850 USD
Bracelet Carnelian Clover or Heart:  $1450 USD

Earrings YG MOP Clover or Butterfly:  $2300 USD
Earrings PG Clover:  $2650 USD
Earrings WG turquoise Butterfly: ($2900) $3050 USD
Earrings Carnelian Clover or Heart:  $2550 USD
Earrings Onyx: ($2100 USD) $2300 USD

*Frivole*
Mini YG earrings:  $2800 USD
Mini WG earrings: ($2750 USD) $2950 USD
Mini YG pendant: ($1650 USD) $1800 USD
Mini WG pendant:  ($1800 USD) $1900 USD
Mini YG bracelet:  $1650 USD
Mini WG bracelet:  $1750 USD

*Perlée*
Perlee clover small WG bracelet with diamonds: $27,500
Perlee clover large WG bracelet with diamonds: $27,500
Perlee clover small YG or PG bracelet with diamonds: ($23,700 USD)  $25,900
Perlee clover large YG or PG bracelet with diamonds: ($24,300 USD)  $25,000
Perlee clover small WG ring with diamonds: ($10,600 USD)  $11,800 USD
Perlee clover large WG ring with diamonds:  ($11,200 USD)  $11,800 USD
Perlee clover small YG or PG ring with diamonds: ($10,200 USD)  $11,100 USD
Perlee clover large YG or PG ring with diamonds: ($10,600 USD)  $11,100 USD


----------



## dessert1st

Forgot to also mention that for the Perlee diamond clover rings and bracelets they seemed to have done away with different pricing for small and medium models. Now they are priced the same.


----------



## luvprada

Carnelian sweet heart earrings were $2250 now $2550 so I’ve dropped from my list


----------



## HADASSA

luvprada said:


> Carnelian sweet heart earrings were $2250 now $2550 so I’ve dropped from my list


Have you considered the VA size? Better value at $4100 now.


----------



## luvprada

Good idea thank you!


----------



## ChaneLisette

dessert1st said:


> Forgot to also mention that for the Perlee diamond clover rings and bracelets they seemed to have done away with different pricing for small and medium models. Now they are priced the same.


I noticed that as well. I thought it was great they priced by size. There is actually a difference in gold and diamond ctw.


----------



## purseinsanity

JulesB68 said:


> Does anyone know if foreigners have to pay the sales tax in the US at VCA? And is it risky to bring back into own country? (Don't want to have to pay duty/VAT here)


You do, and there's no refund such as VAT refund from Europe.


----------



## purseinsanity

Yikes!  The 16 motif I was interested in went up from $21400 to $23500!


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> Yikes!  The 16 motif I was interested in went up from $21400 to $23500!



Yup! I love that one too!!! ☹️


----------



## purseinsanity

BBC said:


> Yup! I love that one too!!! ☹️


Great minds!


----------



## MYH

I am kind of relieved the 16 motif is too long for me and thus I don't have to pine for it. [emoji23]


----------



## luckylove

MYH said:


> I am kind of relieved the 16 motif is too long for me and thus I don't have to pine for it. [emoji23]



It is one of my favorite pieces too, but it's a no go for me at my height as well.  Of course, I keep dreaming that they will make it a bit shorter so it would work! yikes!


----------



## MYH

luckylove said:


> It is one of my favorite pieces too, but it's a no go for me at my height as well.  Of course, I keep dreaming that they will make it a bit shorter so it would work! yikes!



Yes if they made it a bit shorter, then I'm a goner. I'm a total sucker for magic pieces.  I have tried it on so many times, wanting to love it, but it's too long. And doubled up, It overwhelms me. So for now, I'm safe. [emoji23]


----------



## Bee-licious

tea4two said:


> Which means my SA was rigtht; that there wouldn't be an increase and I shouldn't have doubted her. Mind you, she didn't let on that there would be a decrease in some items! [emoji12]


Same! My SA told me all my items on my wish list weren't going to go up and I doubted her but still held off. Good thing I did!


----------



## Bee-licious

tea4two said:


> So true; being able to get a full refund is such a plus and what's more, there's also the option of making interest free payments of up to 2 years. Don't think you can beat that!


Wait whatttt? You can make interest free payments for up to two years?! Is this VCA or Birks in Canada?


----------



## lisawhit

I just did a list of all the pieces I have and what I paid for them.  With the price increase, it's a difference of $3,200 in my favor.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lisawhit said:


> I just did a list of all the pieces I have and what I paid for them.  With the price increase, it's a difference of $3,200 in my favor.



I should do that, but I'm afraid I'd be horrified by what I've spent.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

dessert1st said:


> *Pricing as of 9/28/17*
> Note: Prices within ( ) are before price increase and prices listed after are current prices. If you add another price in another currency please note as such. Edit and add on as you like.
> *
> Vintage Alhambra*
> 5 motif bracelet WG MOP:   $4100 USD
> 5 motif bracelet YG MOP or Onyx:  ($3650 USD) $3900 USD
> 5 motif bracelet Carnelian:  ($3950 USD) $4300 USD
> 5 motif bracelet YG or PG:  ($3850 USD) $4150 USD
> 5 motif bracelet malachite:  $4550 USD
> 5 motif bracelet chalcedony: ($4600 USD) $4900 USD
> 5 motif bracelet letterwood: ($3350 USD) $3500
> 
> Earrings WG MOP: ($4400 USD) $4000 USD
> Earrings YG MOP or Onyx: ($4100 USD) $3700
> Earrings Carnelian: ($4400 USD) $4100 USD
> Earrings YG or PG:  $4000 USD
> Earrings Malachite: ($4650 USD) $4300 USD
> 
> *Sweet Alhambra*
> Pendant YG MOP Clover or Butterfly:  $1450 USD
> Pendant PG Clover:  $1550 USD
> Pendant WG turquoise Butterfly: ($1950) $2100 USD
> Pendant Carnelian Clover or Heart:  $1600 USD
> 
> Bracelet YG MOP Clover or Butterfly:  $1300 USD
> Bracelet PG Single Clover:  $1400 USD
> Bracelet PG 6 Clover:  $3050 USD
> Bracelet WG turquoise Butterfly:  $1850 USD
> Bracelet Carnelian Clover or Heart:  $1450 USD
> 
> Earrings YG MOP Clover or Butterfly:  $2300 USD
> Earrings PG Clover:  $2650 USD
> Earrings WG turquoise Butterfly: ($2900) $3050 USD
> Earrings Carnelian Clover or Heart:  $2550 USD
> Earrings Onyx: ($2100 USD) $2300 USD
> 
> *Frivole*
> Mini YG earrings:  $2800 USD
> Mini WG earrings: ($2750 USD) $2950 USD
> Mini YG pendant: ($1650 USD) $1800 USD
> Mini WG pendant:  ($1800 USD) $1900 USD
> Mini YG bracelet:  $1650 USD
> Mini WG bracelet:  $1750 USD
> 
> *Perlée*
> Perlee clover small WG bracelet with diamonds: $27,500
> Perlee clover large WG bracelet with diamonds: $27,500
> Perlee clover small YG or PG bracelet with diamonds: ($23,700 USD)  $25,900
> Perlee clover large YG or PG bracelet with diamonds: ($24,300 USD)  $25,000
> Perlee clover small WG ring with diamonds: ($10,600 USD)  $11,800 USD
> Perlee clover large WG ring with diamonds:  ($11,200 USD)  $11,800 USD
> Perlee clover small YG or PG ring with diamonds: ($10,200 USD)  $11,100 USD
> Perlee clover large YG or PG ring with diamonds: ($10,600 USD)  $11,100 USD


Why is the small clover perlee bracelet more expensive than the large?


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> Why is the small clover perlee bracelet more expensive than the large?


That might be a typo - think they are ALL (YG, PG) the same price now $25,900


----------



## dessert1st

texasgirliegirl said:


> Why is the small clover perlee bracelet more expensive than the large?





HADASSA said:


> That might be a typo - think they are ALL (YG, PG) the same price now $25,900



Yikes! Sorry, yes, there is a typo. The small and large, YG or PG are now all the same price, $25,900. 

Sorry about that. Wish I could go in and fix that (my TPF pet peeve, not edits after a period of time.)


----------



## dessert1st

*Price listing correction on Perlee clover bracelet YG/PG (a typo in my original post.) Sorry folks.  Both are $25,900. 

Perlée*
Perlee clover small WG bracelet with diamonds: $27,500
Perlee clover large WG bracelet with diamonds: $27,500
Perlee clover small YG or PG bracelet with diamonds: ($23,700 USD) $25,900
Perlee clover large YG or PG bracelet with diamonds: ($24,300 USD) $25,900
Perlee clover small WG ring with diamonds: ($10,600 USD) $11,800 USD
Perlee clover large WG ring with diamonds: ($11,200 USD) $11,800 USD
Perlee clover small YG or PG ring with diamonds: ($10,200 USD) $11,100 USD
Perlee clover large YG or PG ring with diamonds: ($10,600 USD) $11,100 USD


----------



## tea4two

Bee-licious said:


> Wait whatttt? You can make interest free payments for up to two years?! Is this VCA or Birks in Canada?



Both; there's a VCA boutique in certain Birks stores. All VCA boutiques within a Birks will honour the latter's interest free payment policy, which makes it quite attractive to purchase something on one's VCA wishlist! Check with your SA for details.


----------



## Rami00

tea4two said:


> Both; there's a VCA boutique in certain Birks stores. All VCA boutiques within a Birks will honour the latter's interest free payment policy, which makes it quite attractive to purchase something on one's VCA wishlist! Check with your SA for details.


That's a super sweet deal. Thanks for sharing. I don't they advertise it very much..


----------



## HADASSA

tea4two said:


> Both; there's a VCA boutique in certain Birks stores. All VCA boutiques within a Birks will honour the latter's interest free payment policy, which makes it quite attractive to purchase something on one's VCA wishlist! Check with your SA for details.





Rami00 said:


> That's a super sweet deal. Thanks for sharing. I don't they advertise it very much..



Officially moving to Canada [emoji1063] just for VCA [emoji23]


----------



## Rami00

@HADASSA @tea4two right! It gets even better. I called Birks. Curiosity was killing me. Sometimes they run specials, buy now and pay in 40 equal installments, interest free for 40 months, minimum purchase of $5,000!  WHAT? Mind blown Catch, if you miss one payment,  high interest rate of 29% with be applied on the total amount of your purchase. Ouch but Hello, online banking - set it up for 40 months, a week ahead of your payment due date and you are good to go.
I was just running the numbers on 24 months, no interest deal, myself. Your item would go through two price increases in these two years. Ahh the temptation is so real. I am definitely going through Birks credit card route for my next purchase (ahem, late 2018). And also, keeping an eye for the next 40 months, no interest deal!!


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> @HADASSA @tea4two right! It gets even better. I called Birks. Curiosity was killing me. Sometimes they run specials, buy now and pay in 40 equal installments, interest free for 40 months, minimum purchase of $5,000!  WHAT? Mind blown Catch, if you miss one payment,  high interest rate of 29% with be applied on the total amount of your purchase. Ouch but Hello, online banking - set it up for 40 months, a week ahead of your payment due date and you are good to go.
> I was just running the numbers on 24 months, no interest deal, myself. Your item would go through two price increases in these two years. Ahh the temptation is so real. I am definitely going through Birks credit card route for my next purchase (ahem, late 2018). And also, keeping an eye for the next 40 months, no interest deal!!



Rami, this is so cool [emoji41][emoji1360]

You can actually get something now if those Frivoles are paid for [emoji12]

I don’t know but I feel like time is going by so quickly that we need to enjoy our things now. I can’t even think beyond this year.


----------



## tea4two

Rami00 said:


> @HADASSA @tea4two right! It gets even better. I called Birks. Curiosity was killing me. Sometimes they run specials, buy now and pay in 40 equal installments, interest free for 40 months, minimum purchase of $5,000!  WHAT? Mind blown Catch, if you miss one payment,  high interest rate of 29% with be applied on the total amount of your purchase. Ouch but Hello, online banking - set it up for 40 months, a week ahead of your payment due date and you are good to go.
> I was just running the numbers on 24 months, no interest deal, myself. Your item would go through two price increases in these two years. Ahh the temptation is so real. I am definitely going through Birks credit card route for my next purchase (ahem, late 2018). And also, keeping an eye for the next 40 months, no interest deal!!



@Rami00, That is just too insane of a financing deal to pass up; already have my next piece in mind!! This is probably one of the ways Birks retains such a loyal following even with competition from a stand alone VCA boutique in the same city. @HADASSA: when are you moving over here?!!!! [emoji23][emoji38]


----------



## Rami00

@HADASSA I know what you mean. I only remember my life between Thursday - Sunday and Christmas month, everything else seems to be a haze. I am a workaholic and definitely require to slow down a little. Having a pet has changed my life.
I am totally aiming to get Perlee bracelet on a Birks card (not less than 40 months plan). Tempted to do it now but I am not going to, I want to enjoy the earrings for a long while, before adding the charm of "new jewelry"  to my collection again.
@tea4two  hahaha I agree! I knew, Birks would not give up easily to all these foreign companies


----------



## tea4two

Rami00 said:


> @HADASSA I know what you mean. I only remember my life between Thursday - Sunday and Christmas month, everything else seems to be a haze. I am a workaholic and definitely require to slow down a little. Having a pet has changed my life.
> I am totally aiming to get Perlee bracelet on a Birks card (not less than 40 months plan). Tempted to do it now but I am not going to, I want to enjoy the earrings for a long while, before adding the charm of "new jewelry"  to my collection again.
> @tea4two  hahaha I agree! I knew, Birks would not give up easily to all these foreign companies



@Rami00 I think that's the whole reason why Birks is afloat: if they didn't have VCA they'd probably be in a whole lotta trouble, and since they've found so much success with a shop within a shop model, they'll be launching a Chaumet boutique next month. Apologies for getting off topic!


----------



## eddilicious

tea4two said:


> @Rami00 I think that's the whole reason why Birks is afloat: if they didn't have VCA they'd probably be in a whole lotta trouble, and since they've found so much success with a shop within a shop model, they'll be launching a Chaumet boutique next month. Apologies for getting off topic!



Hi Ladies, 
Another Canadian VCA at Birks shopper here. I just wanted to add, in case you don't know - if you purchase with a Birks card you also get 1% back on the net amount. Voucher is sent out in April.


----------



## tea4two

eddilicious said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Another Canadian VCA at Birks shopper here. I just wanted to add, in case you don't know - if you purchase with a Birks card you also get 1% back on the net amount. Voucher is sent out in April.



Well that's good to know; thanks @eddilicious for the tip!


----------



## HADASSA

tea4two said:


> @Rami00, That is just too insane of a financing deal to pass up; already have my next piece in mind!! This is probably one of the ways Birks retains such a loyal following even with competition from a stand alone VCA boutique in the same city. @HADASSA: when are you moving over here?!!!! [emoji23][emoji38]





Rami00 said:


> @HADASSA I know what you mean. I only remember my life between Thursday - Sunday and Christmas month, everything else seems to be a haze. I am a workaholic and definitely require to slow down a little. Having a pet has changed my life.
> I am totally aiming to get Perlee bracelet on a Birks card (not less than 40 months plan). Tempted to do it now but I am not going to, I want to enjoy the earrings for a long while, before adding the charm of "new jewelry"  to my collection again.
> @tea4two  hahaha I agree! I knew, Birks would not give up easily to all these foreign companies





eddilicious said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Another Canadian VCA at Birks shopper here. I just wanted to add, in case you don't know - if you purchase with a Birks card you also get 1% back on the net amount. Voucher is sent out in April.



OK - so who can help with Canadian real estate???!!! This Birks deal is just insane


----------



## Toronto24

@Rami00, @tea4two- 

In the fine print it says a 2.9% repayment factor will be added. I don’t know what this means and actually never read the fine print when I used this promotion earlier for my perlee diamants set. I would be annoyed at myself if it actually means 2.9% was added on top of my purchase and then it was split over 40 equal payments (which is now what I am interpreting it to mean). Because then it’s actually not interest free (which is how my SA had sold it to me- as being completely interest free). I guess 2.9% isn’t a lot however it is not nothing either!


----------



## tea4two

Toronto24 said:


> @Rami00, @tea4two-
> 
> In the fine print it says a 2.9% repayment factor will be added. I don’t know what this means and actually never read the fine print when I used this promotion earlier for my perlee diamants set. I would be annoyed at myself if it actually means 2.9% was added on top of my purchase and then it was split over 40 equal payments (which is now what I am interpreting it to mean). Because then it’s actually not interest free (which is how my SA had sold it to me- as being completely interest free). I guess 2.9% isn’t a lot however it is not nothing either!
> 
> View attachment 3850861



@Toronto24 , This 40 month interest free plan is new to me. I've only opted for a 12 month interest free plan in the past and I don't believe there was a 2.9% repayment fee attached; perhaps others who have opted for an interest free plan chime in?


----------



## eddilicious

tea4two said:


> @Toronto24 , This 40 month interest free plan is new to me. I've only opted for a 12 month interest free plan in the past and I don't believe there was a 2.9% repayment fee attached; perhaps others who have opted for an interest free plan chime in?


The longest plan I've ever opted for was 30 months and there was no fee; total amount was divided into 30 equal payments, that's it. Sorry, I do not know about the 40 month plan.


----------



## Coconuts40

Toronto24 said:


> @Rami00, @tea4two-
> 
> In the fine print it says a 2.9% repayment factor will be added. I don’t know what this means and actually never read the fine print when I used this promotion earlier for my perlee diamants set. I would be annoyed at myself if it actually means 2.9% was added on top of my purchase and then it was split over 40 equal payments (which is now what I am interpreting it to mean). Because then it’s actually not interest free (which is how my SA had sold it to me- as being completely interest free). I guess 2.9% isn’t a lot however it is not nothing either!
> 
> View attachment 3850861



Hmmm, I just read the fine print of all interest free options and they all have a repayment factor.  My SA also encouraged me to take advantage of this on my first ever purchase with him, given it's interest free.  It was a 30 month repayment as this 40 month term is a promotion only and expires at the end of the month. I will go back to my old invoices but I really don't think this repayment factor was added.


----------



## Rami00

@eddilicious another very useful information. Thank you.


----------



## Rami00

@Coconuts40 Please do let us know if they charged you that 2.9%. I agree it's not much, but I hate sneaky charges. Thank you


----------



## Coconuts40

Rami00 said:


> @Coconuts40 Please do let us know if they charged you that 2.9%. I agree it's not much, but I hate sneaky charges. Thank you



Hi Rami, the suspense was killing me! I took a look at my old invoices and nope, no added charge.  It was an equal payment over 30 months of my purchase only.  Now this was about 3 years ago and therefore I don't know if they just added this 'repayment factor'. 

Perhaps someone that has recently taken advantage of this interest free option can let us know if this is a  new charge?


----------



## Lisa-SH

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Rami, the suspense was killing me! I took a look at my old invoices and nope, no added charge.  It was an equal payment over 30 months of my purchase only.  Now this was about 3 years ago and therefore I don't know if they just added this 'repayment factor'.
> 
> Perhaps someone that has recently taken advantage of this interest free option can let us know if this is a  new charge?


I have not used these interest free service yet, but from what I read here as well as Birks website indicates (https://www.maisonbirks.com/en/birks-credit-card), it seems to me that as long as you split the payment over 40 months, which each month the least payment has to be 100/40=2.5 percent of your total cost the item,  you will not be charged any interest (a.k.a. no interest); i.e. your item costs $10000, you just need to pay at least $250 each month for 40 months; Of course you want to pay more than $250 it will be fine as well, and it will shorten the timeframe.

Likewise for Birks other 30/20/10 months no interest monthly payment, you just need to split your total cost over 30, 20 or 10 months, paying at least the amount of total cost/30 mths or 20 or 10 mths.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wish they had a Birks here!


----------



## Coconuts40

Lisa-SH said:


> I have not used these interest free service yet, but from what I read here as well as Birks website indicates (https://www.maisonbirks.com/en/birks-credit-card), it seems to me that as long as you split the payment over 40 months, which each month the least payment has to be 100/40=2.5 percent of your total cost the item,  you will not be charged any interest (a.k.a. no interest); i.e. your item costs $10000, you just need to pay at least $250 each month for 40 months; Of course you want to pay more than $250 it will be fine as well, and it will shorten the timeframe.
> 
> Likewise for Birks other 30/20/10 months no interest monthly payment, you just need to split your total cost over 30, 20 or 10 months, paying at least the amount of total cost/30 mths or 20 or 10 mths.



That makes a lot of sense, thank you.  This is a great Birks incentive especially not that a free-standing VCA boutique has finally arrived in Toronto. Not sure if VCA is opening in any other part of Canada, like Vancouver?

My SA tells me some of the wealthiest clients take advantage of this all the time. I'm wary of carrying personal debt but as long as you don't get carried away and know that you are  making a purchase that you can pay off tomorrow if you need to, it is a really great option !!!


----------



## Goldilush

Lisa-SH said:


> I have not used these interest free service yet, but from what I read here as well as Birks website indicates (https://www.maisonbirks.com/en/birks-credit-card), it seems to me that as long as you split the payment over 40 months, which each month the least payment has to be 100/40=2.5 percent of your total cost the item,  you will not be charged any interest (a.k.a. no interest); i.e. your item costs $10000, you just need to pay at least $250 each month for 40 months; Of course you want to pay more than $250 it will be fine as well, and it will shorten the timeframe.
> 
> Likewise for Birks other 30/20/10 months no interest monthly payment, you just need to split your total cost over 30, 20 or 10 months, paying at least the amount of total cost/30 mths or 20 or 10 mths.


That's how Neiman's does their interest free payments. Even if you pay extra each month, your monthly payments remain the same, but like Lisa-SH said,  you shorten the time of being in debt.  It's a nice option if you are disciplined. Really disciplined!  The Birks interest free time way more generous than NM - which is 6 months or 12 months depending on how much you spend.  If I lived in Canada, I would be in trouble!  FYI for NM customers who buy other designer jewelry, my SA just told me that the store is changing their triple points policy soon: you can choose interest free or get triple points when you use your NM card - not both. It's a bummer. Triple points never applied to VCA so it won't affect customers who only  buy VCA.


----------



## Toronto24

Lisa-SH said:


> I have not used these interest free service yet, but from what I read here as well as Birks website indicates (https://www.maisonbirks.com/en/birks-credit-card), it seems to me that as long as you split the payment over 40 months, which each month the least payment has to be 100/40=2.5 percent of your total cost the item,  you will not be charged any interest (a.k.a. no interest); i.e. your item costs $10000, you just need to pay at least $250 each month for 40 months; Of course you want to pay more than $250 it will be fine as well, and it will shorten the timeframe.
> 
> Likewise for Birks other 30/20/10 months no interest monthly payment, you just need to split your total cost over 30, 20 or 10 months, paying at least the amount of total cost/30 mths or 20 or 10 mths.



Oh, that makes a lot of sense- the repayment factor is the %of total purchase you pay per month.  Don’t know why I didn’t come up with that (especially with a math background lol!). Thank you!!


----------



## Rami00

@Lisa-SH thank you! Makes sense. Basically, Birks is the boss! It requires lot of funds/credibility/market presence to offer clients 30-40 months no interest plan.
@Coconuts40 @Toronto24 ladies, imagine paying for perlee bracelet in one shot.. approx $37k+ I could totally invest that money for 40 months and rather pay for it in monthly equal payments. Birks got us.


----------



## Toronto24

Rami00 said:


> @Lisa-SH thank you! Makes sense. Basically, Birks is the boss! It requires lot of funds/credibility/market presence to offer clients 30-40 months no interest plan.
> @Coconuts40 @Toronto24 ladies, imagine paying for perlee bracelet in one shot.. approx $37k+ I could totally invest that money for 40 months and rather pay for it in monthly equal payments. Birks got us.



Absolutely- it makes all the sense to do this!


----------



## Coconuts40

Rami00 said:


> @Lisa-SH thank you! Makes sense. Basically, Birks is the boss! It requires lot of funds/credibility/market presence to offer clients 30-40 months no interest plan.
> @Coconuts40 @Toronto24 ladies, imagine paying for perlee bracelet in one shot.. approx $37k+ I could totally invest that money for 40 months and rather pay for it in monthly equal payments. Birks got us.



This is exactly how my SA suggests it is used - frees up bulk of money so that you can use it elsewhere such as investments.  Thank you Birks


----------



## tea4two

News flash: My SA warned me today that there will be another price increase by Oct 31st; perhaps this is just for Canada? Could anyone chime in to confirm? And if this is the case, what is everyone planning to buy? I have just put a deposit on a 10 motif mop to hedge my bets against the increase; anyone else set their sights on anything???


----------



## lasttotheparty

tea4two said:


> News flash: My SA warned me today that there will be another price increase by Oct 31st; perhaps this is just for Canada? Could anyone chime in to confirm? And if this is the case, what is everyone planning to buy? I have just put a deposit on a 10 motif mop to hedge my bets against the increase; anyone else set their sights on anything???



[emoji33]My SA hinted to the same, but I didn’t want to believe it. I can’t keep up! All these real and rumoured increases are making me crazy. It just confirms the fact that I have to focus on buying what I love. Period. Price increases be damned.


----------



## Toronto24

tea4two said:


> News flash: My SA warned me today that there will be another price increase by Oct 31st; perhaps this is just for Canada? Could anyone chime in to confirm? And if this is the case, what is everyone planning to buy? I have just put a deposit on a 10 motif mop to hedge my bets against the increase; anyone else set their sights on anything???



A 20 motif for me!


----------



## Toronto24

lasttotheparty said:


> [emoji33]My SA hinted to the same, but I didn’t want to believe it. I can’t keep up! All these real and rumoured increases are making me crazy. It just confirms the fact that I have to focus on buying what I love. Period. Price increases be damned.



You’re absolutely right. Price increases be damned. I by chance was going in this weekend to purchase 20 motif anyways and am shocked to hear of the price increase (my SA did not warn me of the price increase)


----------



## Rami00

@Toronto24 @teafortwo @lasttotheparty Another price increase....sigh. These adjustments are driving me crazy. I guess the last one didn't catch most pieces  I am so annoyed.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

As always, it appears that the best way to stimulate sales is to have a price increase. 
Crazy and counterintuitive yet so true because clearly it works.


----------



## lisawhit

texasgirliegirl said:


> As always, it appears that the best way to stimulate sales is to have a price increase.
> Crazy and counterintuitive yet so true because clearly it works.


guilty of purchasing prior to price increase....


----------



## HADASSA

texasgirliegirl said:


> As always, it appears that the best way to stimulate sales is to have a price increase.
> Crazy and counterintuitive yet so true because clearly it works.





lisawhit said:


> guilty of purchasing prior to price increase....



Would not be falling for VCA and their trickery again - it’s just too much bondage [emoji107]


----------



## klynneann

texasgirliegirl said:


> As always, it appears that the best way to stimulate sales is to have a price increase.
> Crazy and counterintuitive yet so true because clearly it works.


I didn't purchase before the last price increase just a few weeks ago because I'm on a budget right now (or I probably would have too), but I sure as heck won't be purchasing this time around and not because of the budget but because I'm angry, saddened and disappointed.


----------



## Rami00

@klynneann I hear ya. It's like someone sitting at the top of the chain saying "we didn't make enough sales with the last price increase scare, let's go out again and get them"


----------



## HADASSA

Rami00 said:


> @klynneann I hear ya. It's like someone sitting at the top of the chain saying "we didn't make enough sales with the last price increase scare, let's go out again and get them"


Rami, a close price increase happened like this in UK last year I believe (may not be this close, however).

This scaremongering has to stop!!!  Maybe the SAs are doing it among themselves (like a cartel) to push sales???!!! Either way, it's just a bit much at this point


----------



## dessert1st

So I spoke to my SA. She says it's things like high jewelry, bridal etc. Think Alhambra, Perlee, Frivole etc are not affected.


----------



## tea4two

Toronto24 said:


> A 20 motif for me!



A 20 motif would be drop dead gorgeous; which one??? [emoji7]


----------



## tea4two

Rami00 said:


> @Toronto24 @teafortwo @lasttotheparty Another price increase....sigh. These adjustments are driving me crazy. I guess the last one didn't catch most pieces  I am so annoyed.



It's annoying for sure! Since I didn't get anything at the time of the last increase, I might be caving in for this one. But while I was at Birks VCA to put down  a small deposit on the piece I've been wanting to acquire for some time,  sthg else caught my eye: Chaumet! They've just launched here and the pieces are exquisite; have you ladies seen ithe collection? Sorry to get off topic....


----------



## tea4two

dessert1st said:


> So I spoke to my SA. She says it's things like high jewelry, bridal etc. Think Alhambra, Perlee, Frivole etc are not affected.



If this is true, then Hallelujah!!!


----------



## mirrorbeyond

dessert1st said:


> So I spoke to my SA. She says it's things like high jewelry, bridal etc. Think Alhambra, Perlee, Frivole etc are not affected.



Oh no!  I was thinking about the flowerlace for next year!  I don’t want to rush my purchase to this year!


----------



## dessert1st

mirrorbeyond said:


> Oh no!  I was thinking about the flowerlace for next year!  I don’t want to rush my purchase to this year!



Definitely ask your SA, she wasn't specific other than saying high jewelry and bridal.


----------



## mishelbe

SA said the same thing, bridal was going to increase as there has not been a price increase for quite a few years.


----------



## Toronto24

tea4two said:


> A 20 motif would be drop dead gorgeous; which one??? [emoji7]



YG MOP [emoji7]


----------



## tea4two

Toronto24 said:


> YG MOP [emoji7]



@Toronto24 That would be absolutely stunning; looking forward to a mod pic soon of your soon to be latest acquisition! [emoji7]


----------



## Coconuts40

tea4two said:


> It's annoying for sure! Since I didn't get anything at the time of the last increase, I might be caving in for this one. But while I was at Birks VCA to put down  a small deposit on the piece I've been wanting to acquire for some time, * sthg else caught my eye: Chaumet! They've just launched here and the pieces are exquisite; have you ladies seen ithe collection?* Sorry to get off topic....



I haven't seen the Chaumet pieces in person, but hope to soon. I did see them online and they are truly beautiful!!! I wonder if Birks brought it to Toronto to one day replace VCA or supplement VCA? Now that there is a VCA boutique in Toronto, I wonder if Birks needed to bring in another french jewelry line to stimulate new traffic flow?


----------



## Toronto24

tea4two said:


> @Toronto24 That would be absolutely stunning; looking forward to a mod pic soon of your soon to be latest acquisition! [emoji7]






@tea4two hope you are enjoying your new MOP as well!

When I went in to pick this up this weekend I was told that the price adjustment was within the next few days and that some increases would occur as well as some decreases. I was told it was due to the fluctuating dollar (??)


----------



## tea4two

Coconuts40 said:


> I haven't seen the Chaumet pieces in person, but hope to soon. I did see them online and they are truly beautiful!!! I wonder if Birks brought it to Toronto to one day replace VCA or supplement VCA? Now that there is a VCA boutique in Toronto, I wonder if Birks needed to bring in another french jewelry line to stimulate new traffic flow?



@Coconuts40 I'd be very surprised if Birks' strategy to bring in Chaumet was to replace VCA as the latter brings in a ton of business and it'll be interesting to see how much of Birks' existing business is taken away by the new Yorkdale VCA boutique. But to bring in another prestige line makes sense. You must take a look at Chaumet once Birks finishes their renos; very beautiful!


----------



## tea4two

Toronto24 said:


> View attachment 3866012
> 
> 
> @tea4two hope you are enjoying your new MOP as well!
> 
> When I went in to pick this up this weekend I was told that the price adjustment was within the next few days and that some increases would occur as well as some decreases. I was told it was due to the fluctuating dollar (??)



@Toronto24 Your latest acquisition is sooooooooo stunning; congrats and thanks for the pretty mod pic.  I haven't picked up my 10 motif mop yet; it's still on hold!


----------



## Toronto24

tea4two said:


> @Toronto24 Your latest acquisition is sooooooooo stunning; congrats and thanks for the pretty mod pic.  I haven't picked up my 10 motif mop yet; it's still on hold!



Thank you  Mod shots please when you pick yours up!


----------



## tbbbjb

VCA prices for Rose de Noel in MOP:

Large clip $34,800

Medium clip $16,600

Small clip with chain $15,300


Earrings medium $29,300

Earrings small $24,000



VCA prices for the Rose de Noel in Lapis:

Medium clip $23,300

Small clip with chain $21,400


Earrings small $33,600


----------



## stellaai

What's the current price for Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs, Yellow gold, Carnelian in Hong Kong? Thank you!


----------



## cdinh87

Hello, I am looking to purchase some VCA pieces but I'm wondering if it's better to wait for my trip to Paris or would it be better to purchase from the US site.  I'm not sure what the European prices are for the following items and if a VAT refund can be applied.  I am looking to purchase the following items:  

-Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs pink gold ($4100 USD)
-Vintage Alhambra ring pink gold ($3500 USD)
-Vintage Alhambra pendant pink gold ($2750 USD)
-Vintage Alhambra earrings pink gold ($4000 USD)

TIA!


----------



## Rami00

cdinh87 said:


> Hello, I am looking to purchase some VCA pieces but I'm wondering if it's better to wait for my trip to Paris or would it be better to purchase from the US site.  I'm not sure what the European prices are for the following items and if a VAT refund can be applied.  I am looking to purchase the following items:
> 
> -Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs pink gold ($4100 USD)
> -Vintage Alhambra ring pink gold ($3500 USD)
> -Vintage Alhambra pendant pink gold ($2750 USD)
> -Vintage Alhambra earrings pink gold ($4000 USD)
> 
> TIA!


-Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs pink gold ($4100 USD) *3900*
-Vintage Alhambra ring pink gold ($3500 USD) *3350*
-Vintage Alhambra pendant pink gold ($2750 USD) *2600*
-Vintage Alhambra earrings pink gold ($4000 USD) *3800
*
Not a big difference in price and you would have to declare your purchases, VAT refunds are traceable for Customs department.


----------



## cdinh87

Rami00 said:


> -Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs pink gold ($4100 USD) *3900*
> -Vintage Alhambra ring pink gold ($3500 USD) *3350*
> -Vintage Alhambra pendant pink gold ($2750 USD) *2600*
> -Vintage Alhambra earrings pink gold ($4000 USD) *3800
> *
> Not a big difference in price and you would have to declare your purchases, VAT refunds are traceable for Customs department.


Thank you so much Rami! Your collection is


----------



## LadyCupid

*Here are the prices of some pieces I gathered from Singapore on 12/31/2017*

Lucky 2 motif earclip - SGD9350
Vintage alhambra 10 motifs YG/MOP Necklace - SGD 11600
Sweet Alhambra YG/MOP Earstud - SGD3200
Magic bracelet WMOP/GMOP/Onyx - SGD9100
Frivole BTF YG Ring - SGD8000
Magic Alhambra, long necklace, 1 motif Onyx/YG - SGD8000
Mini lotus pendant - SGD7500
Mini lotus bracelet - SGD7150
Mini lotus earstud - SGD 13,700

Attaching pic of 2 butterfly diamond pieces price here too. 

*Here are some prices from Hong Kong on Jan 2018*
Mini frivole YG earrings - HKD 20,600
Small frivole YG earrings - HKD 37,400
Frivole BTF YG ring - HKD 42,100

P.S. Price is before any tax refund


----------



## Pgirl2016

My SA texted me to say VCA is having a price increase in Australia in the next few days!!!


----------



## Megan1

Hello everyone!  I'm travelling to Hong Kong in 2 weeks and want to know if the price for the Sweet Alhambra bracelet, pink gold, carnelian (REF# : VCARN59K00) is cheaper down there than in Canada?  Would anyone know the price for this item in Hong Kong dollars?  The website doesn't give me a price in HKD dollars and that I need to give them a call.


----------



## Megan1

I bought an International Calling card and called the Van Cleef and Arpels store in Harbour City and they quoted me $10,800 for the Sweet Alhambra bracelet.


----------



## tbbbjb

Newly released Frivole pricing on the US site:


----------



## Goldilush

tbbbjb said:


> Newly released Frivole pricing on the US site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007794
> View attachment 4007795
> View attachment 4007796
> View attachment 4007797
> View attachment 4007798
> View attachment 4007799
> View attachment 4007800
> View attachment 4007801
> View attachment 4007802


Thank you for posting the pics and prices! The Tysons NM VCA boutique has some pieces in their display window. The display pairs the large Frivole Clip pendant  with the 9 flower Frivole necklace and it looks amazing. You can see the shine from the large clip across the room!


----------



## lovevca

tbbbjb said:


> Newly released Frivole pricing on the US site: ]


Thanks for that update! 
Looks like the price rose $500 for the pave wg Frivole earrings and $125 for the large yg Frivole earring but stayed the same for the small yg Frivole earrings. 
I'm not surprised the pave Frivole earring price keeps increasing (it's long been underpriced given its carat weight relative to their other pave earrings), BUT, I think it stinks that its carat weight has simulaneously decreased from 1.68 to 1.61!


----------



## Pgirl2016

So US had a price increase across the board?


----------



## HADASSA

Pgirl2016 said:


> So US had a price increase across the board?


Just the Frivole Collection on primarily the Pave pieces.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I went on the U.S. VCA website earlier & it looked like prices significantly increased across the board, but then an hour later returned to normal. For example, the Vintage Alhambra MOP WG single motif increased over $500! Did anyone else notice this? UPDATE- It’s possible I accidentally accessed the Canadian site - not sure how!


----------



## HADASSA

UK prices went down an average of 2% - it’s still something [emoji1360]


----------



## NewBe

HADASSA said:


> UK prices went down an average of 2% - it’s still something [emoji1360]


My SA in Europe also inform me that prices for some items went down.


----------



## Tutti Frutti

HADASSA said:


> UK prices went down an average of 2% - it’s still something [emoji1360]



Yes I saw that online yesterday, they went back to September 2017 Mark compared with my last purchase. Definitely better than another 2% increase


----------



## Tutti Frutti

I can’t help but wonder, when we will hear about the first anniversary items? If the rumors are true and something is to be released May/June, surely VCA have already done photography/pricing/boutique orders.... lots of employees out there should know something....
Any longer and I will hold a store manager at gun point for information [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tutti Frutti

Tutti Frutti said:


> I can’t help but wonder, when we will hear about the first anniversary items? If the rumors are true and something is to be released May/June, surely VCA have already done photography/pricing/boutique orders.... lots of employees out there should know something....
> Any longer and I will hold a store manager at gun point for information [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Oops, this was meant for the 50 Anniversary thread.


----------



## klynneann

Did prices change anywhere else, up or down?


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> UK prices went down an average of 2% - it’s still something [emoji1360]



US prices are the same aren’t they?
If anyone knows.
I didn’t see the UK/Europe part and rushed to see if this was the moment to buy the LE Earrings before it’s too late. The US price looks the same to me though.
Edit: I just did the math, 2% change is not much! I guess I am just looking for excuses to buy them


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> US prices are the same aren’t they?
> If anyone knows.
> I didn’t see the UK/Europe part and rushed to see if this was the moment to buy the LE Earrings before it’s too late. The US price looks the same to me though.
> Edit: I just did the math, 2% change is not much! I guess I am just looking for excuses to buy them



My London SA told me about price decrease (%).

@NewBe said her European SA also mentioned about a price decrease.

I think US prices have remained the same. 

Don’t know about other markets.


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> My London SA told me about price decrease (%).
> 
> @NewBe said her European SA also mentioned about a price decrease.
> 
> I think US prices have remained the same.
> 
> Don’t know about other markets.


Thank you Hadassa, you always have such helpful information.


----------



## Rami00

I heard prices are going up on April 25th in US.


----------



## lovevca

Rami00 said:


> I heard prices are going up on April 25th in US.


Yikes though thanks for the heads up. 
Do you know if it'll be across the board?


----------



## Rami00

lovevca said:


> Yikes though thanks for the heads up.
> Do you know if it'll be across the board?


My friend   got a message from her SA while we were talking yesterday. No information on % or anything else yet.


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> My friend   got a message from her SA while we were talking yesterday. No information on % or anything else yet.


Ya my SA told me the same thing yesterday - Prices going up on April 25th but not sure by how much. I am going to pull the trigger on YG VA pave earrings.


----------



## Rami00

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Ya my SA told me the same thing yesterday - Prices going up on April 25th but not sure by how much. I am going to pull the trigger on YG VA pave earrings.


Good call! If you are going to buy it..might aswell before the price increase. What size? YG or WG?


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> Good call! If you are going to buy it..might aswell before the price increase. What size? YG or WG?


Thanks! YG vintage. I like Lotus and Frivole in WG pave but for vintage alahambra I love the YG - I feel it adds dimension to the earrings.


----------



## nicole0612

Thanks for the intel ladies! So helpful.


----------



## may3545

My SA also said 4/25 across the board in the US.


----------



## NewBe

HADASSA said:


> My London SA told me about price decrease (%).
> 
> @NewBe said her European SA also mentioned about a price decrease.
> 
> I think US prices have remained the same.
> 
> Don’t know about other markets.


Actually I did notice increase in high end jewelry and some carnelian pieces in the US market.  
And just now someone says US is having another increase across the board.???!!  I’m so confuse.  What’s going on?


----------



## MYH

may3545 said:


> My SA also said 4/25 across the board in the US.


Heard the same thing. But not on frivole cause that just happened.


----------



## Mali_

Ay yi yi


may3545 said:


> My SA also said 4/25 across the board in the US.


----------



## nicole0612

They seem to be continuing the pattern of a price increase right before a new release.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> They seem to be continuing the pattern of a price increase right before a new release.


----------



## JulesB68

As it stands, the US prices on Alhambra are still quite a bit 'cheaper' (I use that word loosely ) than the UK prices. Will be interesting to see if this is the same after the 25th.


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> They seem to be continuing the pattern of a price increase right before a new release.





JulesB68 said:


> As it stands, the US prices on Alhambra are still quite a bit 'cheaper' (I use that word loosely ) than the UK prices. Will be interesting to see if this is the same after the 25th.



How well do you think this strategy is working for VCA???

If we are to gauge by the Frivole launch, then we should expect the Alhambra line to be hit, to say the very least.

And the price adjustments up or down so often, quite frankly, are just becoming such a turnoff [emoji35] VCA cannot seriously be price adjusting across markets with every rise/fall of major world currencies every Monday morning.

I am sure they will have advisors as to where the world is headed, make one adjustment for the year and absorb what is lost (or net off what is gained).

I admit, we live in an uncertain world but we buy jewellery to make ourselves feel a little happy. And if this process is doing the opposite, then what can I say about VCA???!!!


----------



## rainypop

Is it cheaper to buy in Europe/UK then??


----------



## JulesB68

@rainypop not as far as I can see. For example, the magic alhambra 16 motif WG is £21,900 vs US $26,300, which is roughly £18,700. Not sure what the sales tax would be, but fairly sure less than £3,000! I'd hop on a flight but know I'd be the one to get stung for import duties if I tried!
The price in euros is almost identical to GBP.


----------



## JulesB68

Couldn't agree more @HADASSA!


----------



## HADASSA

JulesB68 said:


> @rainypop not as far as I can see. For example, the magic alhambra 16 motif WG is £21,900 vs US $26,300, which is roughly £18,700. Not sure what the sales tax would be, but fairly sure less than £3,000! I'd hop on a flight but know I'd be the one to get stung for import duties if I tried!
> The price in euros is almost identical to GBP.



Jules, pre-VAT price will be £18,250 (for non EU residents purchasing in UK), so still some savings albeit not much. So not worth the hassle [emoji30]

I think every market is deserving to equalized pricing so the different regions can benefit. And if we happen to be travelling and want a special memento, then we can still purchase with that intent in mind.


----------



## JulesB68

Hadassa, I meant for us UK buyers. Paying £3k over the pre tax US price is a little hard to stomach. I was saying to rainypop that it wasn't worth buying in the UK/Eurozone if coming from the States.


----------



## HADASSA

JulesB68 said:


> Hadassa, I meant for us UK buyers. Paying £3k over the pre tax US price is a little hard to stomach. I was saying to rainypop that it wasn't worth buying in the UK/Eurozone if coming from the States.


Jules, if you are doing non-EU travel, can you benefit from tax free option?

Is your concern on return to the UK (customs duties) ?


----------



## JulesB68

Hadassa, I don't seem able to persuade DH to book holidays based on overseas VCA locations! I clearly need to work on my powers of hypnosis as this face & body clearly ain't doing it!! 
I'd just like to be able to shop in my hometown with a regular store and not feel like I'm being ripped off IYSWIM?


----------



## HADASSA

JulesB68 said:


> Hadassa, I don't seem able to persuade DH to book holidays based on overseas VCA locations! I clearly need to work on my powers of hypnosis as this face & body clearly ain't doing it!!
> I'd just like to be able to shop in my hometown with a regular store and not feel like I'm being ripped off IYSWIM?


I understand totally what you mean. Chasing a good/better price (knowing it is available) just takes the fun out of shopping.

I certainly don't have that power of persuasion - I purchase everything for myself. Kudos to those ladies with wonderful DHs who indulge their every passion.


----------



## rainypop

JulesB68 said:


> @rainypop not as far as I can see. For example, the magic alhambra 16 motif WG is £21,900 vs US $26,300, which is roughly £18,700. Not sure what the sales tax would be, but fairly sure less than £3,000! I'd hop on a flight but know I'd be the one to get stung for import duties if I tried!
> The price in euros is almost identical to GBP.



Thank you for the info [emoji6]


----------



## kate2828

Would anyone have any additional information on a projected price increase for April 25 in the United States? I have been debating between an Alhambra and perlee bracelet. I had hoped to wait until this summer to purchase the bracelet as I am currently on ban island after making a major purchase at an H boutique. If it’s expected to happen I plan to visit the boutique sooner than later! Thank you.


----------



## 4LV

kate2828 said:


> Would anyone have any additional information on a projected price increase for April 25 in the United States? I have been debating between an Alhambra and perlee bracelet. I had hoped to wait until this summer to purchase the bracelet as I am currently on ban island after making a major purchase at an H boutique. If it’s expected to happen I plan to visit the boutique sooner than later! Thank you.



1% cross the board except frivoles


----------



## lovevca

4LV said:


> 1% cross the board except frivoles


1% sounds hardly worth the effort.  Are you sure it's not 10%? Hope not!


----------



## gagabag

lovevca said:


> 1% sounds hardly worth the effort.  Are you sure it's not 10%? Hope not!



I was told between 2-3% except for frivoles, at least in Aus that is


----------



## Pgirl2016

gagabag said:


> I was told between 2-3% except for frivoles, at least in Aus that is



Hi can you confirm your Australian SA said 2-3%? As I really can’t afford to buy NOW but my SA in Sydney told me there would be a price increase. I didn’t realise it was so little..... if it’s 3% then I can wait.... Thankyou so much in advance


----------



## gagabag

Pgirl2016 said:


> Hi can you confirm your Australian SA said 2-3%? As I really can’t afford to buy NOW but my SA in Sydney told me there would be a price increase. I didn’t realise it was so little..... if it’s 3% then I can wait.... Thankyou so much in advance



That’s exactly what I said, so I have decided to wait rather than scrambling to buy now. But then who knows exactly how VCA minds work?! Will ask again next week when I go there...


----------



## Pgirl2016

gagabag said:


> That’s exactly what I said, so I have decided to wait rather than scrambling to buy now. But then who knows exactly how VCA minds work?! Will ask again next week when I go there...



If you find out exactly how much the increase is, please let us all know


----------



## 7777777

What was the price of frivole small yg diamond pave earrings before the increase? Thank you!


----------



## HADASSA

7777777 said:


> What was the price of frivole small yg diamond pave earrings before the increase? Thank you!


These were $14,500 before increase last year but I think $15,400 before more recent increase.


----------



## spylove22

I heard 1% but I still don't know what to believe.


----------



## 7777777

HADASSA said:


> These were $14,500 before increase last year but I think $15,400 before more recent increase.


Thank you.


----------



## HADASSA

7777777 said:


> Thank you.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Hi everyone- I recognize that this is a forum for “current” worldwide prices,  but I’m hoping one of the lovely PF members can help... I have found a white gold, turquoise, 20 motif Alhambra necklace and earrings for sale. 

I enquired with VCA and they said the price to clean and authenticate is $1,600(!) but I’d feel it worthwhile since the seller will allow a return should there be a problem. Can someone let me know - what was the Aprox price of the Turquoise Alhambra necklace before it was discontinued 7 years ago? I know there are mark ups for discontinued items but I’d hate to overpay tremendously.

Any help is appreciated... thanks


----------



## HADASSA

@Hobbiezm, the last price I have for the YG 20 is US$21,800 and Earrings were US$5,300.


----------



## Hobbiezm

HADASSA said:


> @Hobbiezm, the last price I have for the YG 20 is US$21,800 and Earrings were US$5,300.



Thankyou Hadassa!


----------



## tea4two

According to my SA, there will be a 4-4.5% increase in Canada across the board EXCEPT frivoles; yikes! [emoji51]


----------



## gagabag

5% in Australia this Thursday except frivoles


----------



## spylove22

any new info on the US price increase? I'm not getting much info.


----------



## Hobbiezm

spylove22 said:


> any new info on the US price increase? I'm not getting much info.



I was told this week that it’s 1% sometime this month


----------



## HADASSA

spylove22 said:


> any new info on the US price increase? I'm not getting much info.





Hobbiezm said:


> I was told this week that it’s 1% sometime this month



1% Increase April 26th - and it will also hit the Alhambra Launch Pieces.


----------



## Toronto24

tea4two said:


> According to my SA, there will be a 4-4.5% increase in Canada across the board EXCEPT frivoles; yikes! [emoji51]



Bummer- I missed the deadline before the price increase, thought id look online but prices already increased this evening online instead of tomorrow [emoji849]


----------



## Coconuts40

These prices are unjustifiable.  The Socrate 3 flower earrings increased $1100 here in Canada.  I wanted them but now refuse to purchase them.  I cannot justify these price increases anymore.  The 20 motif YG necklace increased $900.  Ridiculous!  As mentioned, about a 4.5% increase.


----------



## Toronto24

Coconuts40 said:


> These prices are unjustifiable.  The Socrate 3 flower earrings increased $1100 here in Canada.  I wanted them but now refuse to purchase them.  I cannot justify these price increases anymore.  The 20 motif YG necklace increased $900.  Ridiculous!  As mentioned, about a 4.5% increase.



I know, I am surprised and disappointed about this all. Need to start planting some money seeds stat!


----------



## Coconuts40

Toronto24 said:


> I know, I am surprised and disappointed about this all. Need to start planting some money seeds stat!



It seems as though every time they launch a new line they increase their prices. Not impressed.


----------



## say brooke

US prices have not increased by a whole lot. Seems like 1 % but that too not on all pieces.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I don’t see a price increase at all on the US side. Can anyone find an item that has increased? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## baghagg

AllisonFay said:


> I don’t see a price increase at all on the US side. Can anyone find an item that has increased? Just curious. Thanks!


I think it's happening on April 26th, at least this is what my NM SA has advised..

Follow me on Insta:  Swaghagg

Sent from my SM-G892U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## yslvchanel

Price of both the Perlee signature bracelets and rings are increased by $50.


----------



## HADASSA

AllisonFay said:


> I don’t see a price increase at all on the US side. Can anyone find an item that has increased? Just curious. Thanks!



Magic Alhambra 6-motifs necklace grey/white MOP and onyx YG went from $9600 to $9700 - as if VCA couldn’t afford to absorb these nominal increases until their next big increase.


----------



## 7777777

Vintage alhambra pave ring increased by $150, was $6200 and $6350 now.


----------



## gagabag

Coconuts40 said:


> These prices are unjustifiable.  The Socrate 3 flower earrings increased $1100 here in Canada.  I wanted them but now refuse to purchase them.  I cannot justify these price increases anymore.  The 20 motif YG necklace increased $900.  Ridiculous!  As mentioned, about a 4.5% increase.



This sucks! I was told 5% in Aus. So ridiculous! I placed a deposit for a 20 motif last Tues just to “reserve” the old price


----------



## innerpeace85

gagabag said:


> This sucks! I was told 5% in Aus. So ridiculous! I placed a deposit for a 20 motif last Tues just to “reserve” the old price


Here at my NM, I was told I cannot reserve the old price by paying a deposit for MOP YG earrings.


----------



## gagabag

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Here at my NM, I was told I cannot reserve the old price by paying a deposit for MOP YG earrings.



Oh no! Would you still get it? It seems it’s only 1% hike in the US..?


----------



## Pgirl2016

gagabag said:


> This sucks! I was told 5% in Aus. So ridiculous! I placed a deposit for a 20 motif last Tues just to “reserve” the old price



So if you place a 20% deposit, does that secure the OLD price?


----------



## gagabag

Pgirl2016 said:


> So if you place a 20% deposit, does that secure the OLD price?



Yup that’s the plan


----------



## Notorious Pink

AllisonFay said:


> I don’t see a price increase at all on the US side. Can anyone find an item that has increased? Just curious. Thanks!



Yes, they went up, but minimal. The earrings and bracelets in my list went up by about $50. The 10s I’m watching went up by $100, 20s by $200.


----------



## innerpeace85

gagabag said:


> Oh no! Would you still get it? It seems it’s only 1% hike in the US..?


Ya I would. I have other things on my wishlist as well and I cant buy at the rate of VCA price increases


----------



## innerpeace85

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Ya I would. I have other things on my wishlist as well and I cant buy at the rate of VCA price increases


Also need to be very careful when choosing jewelry pieces!! I am trying to help my friend sell her Frivole earrings and not going so well - fashionphile offered very low and I have listed it on Vestiaire collective!!


----------



## Pgirl2016

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Also need to be very careful when choosing jewelry pieces!! I am trying to help my friend sell her Frivole earrings and not going so well - fashionphile offered very low and I have listed it on Vestiaire collective!!



Why is she felling her frivole ?


----------



## innerpeace85

Pgirl2016 said:


> Why is she felling her frivole ?


She wants bigger earrings - she feels her long/thick hair hides the small Frivoles. I have them myself and I love them


----------



## cuselover

Can anyone help with sweet MOP necklace , bracelet and earring price in Hong Kong? Thanks!


----------



## Garciavilla

Wanted to get some thoughts on how to save on sales tax. I am thinking of buying a 20 motif YG MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace and I live in the US. Do you think it would be cheaper if:

Option 1: I buy it at the Duty Free in Hawaii on the way to an international trip
Option 2: Buy it either online or at the store then have it shipped out of state to any of my out-of-state friends (can I save on sales tax that way?)
Option 3: Travel to Europe to buy (Maybe in Paris? Is it cheaper in Europe after VAT refunds?) Or maybe travel to Asia (I read somewhere it might be cheaper in Singapore)

Any thoughts on how all of this works with pricing would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## HADASSA

Garciavilla said:


> Wanted to get some thoughts on how to save on sales tax. I am thinking of buying a 20 motif YG MOP Vintage Alhambra necklace and I live in the US. Do you think it would be cheaper if:
> 
> Option 1: I buy it at the Duty Free in Hawaii on the way to an international trip
> Option 2: Buy it either online or at the store then have it shipped out of state to any of my out-of-state friends (can I save on sales tax that way?)
> Option 3: Travel to Europe to buy (Maybe in Paris? Is it cheaper in Europe after VAT refunds?) Or maybe travel to Asia (I read somewhere it might be cheaper in Singapore)
> 
> Any thoughts on how all of this works with pricing would be greatly appreciated!


Unless you are travelling to any of these exotic places, then your option might be relatively cheaper in the US.

Pricing has been equalized across markets, so the savings (if any) by purchasing abroad might be minimal. You can also save yourself a bit of hassle at the airports abroad to do the VAT/TAX refund if you purchase in the US.


----------



## Garciavilla

HADASSA said:


> Unless you are travelling to any of these exotic places, then your option might be relatively cheaper in the US.
> 
> Pricing has been equalized across markets, so the savings (if any) by purchasing abroad might be minimal. You can also save yourself a bit of hassle at the airports abroad to do the VAT/TAX refund if you purchase in the US.


Thanks so much HADASSA, got your private message! Much appreciated!


----------



## Pgirl2016

Does anyone the return policy for Asia? My SA said exchange or credit note within 7 days ? Seems awfully short


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

So there is not much price different buy VCA in Europe anymore right?
Just like Cartier.


----------



## HADASSA

HADASSA said:


> Unless you are travelling to any of these exotic places, then your option might be relatively cheaper in the US.
> 
> Pricing has been equalized across markets, so the savings (if any) by purchasing abroad might be minimal. You can also save yourself a bit of hassle at the airports abroad to do the VAT/TAX refund if you purchase in the US.





sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> So there is not much price different buy VCA in Europe anymore right?
> Just like Cartier.



If you live in the US, I would say it's not worth the hassle to purchase elsewhere, unless the savings are substantial.


----------



## Hobbiezm

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> So there is not much price different buy VCA in Europe anymore right?
> Just like Cartier.



I was looking at the perlee bracelet with diamond clovers here in France...currently with the US-EUR exchange rate and tax back, the price difference is Aprox $6,500... I believe it’s pretty significant. The 50th anniversary 20 motif necklace with PG and Grey MOP is over $15K+ in savings.


----------



## HADASSA

Hobbiezm said:


> I was looking at the perlee bracelet with diamond clovers here in France...currently with the US-EUR exchange rate and tax back, the price difference is Aprox $6,500... I believe it’s pretty significant. The 50th anniversary 20 motif necklace with PG and Grey MOP is over $15K+ in savings.



Go for it !!! That is substantial and so worth the hassle [emoji1360]

The GBP and EUR have been depreciating against the US dollar recently.

Just checked the France website - according to my calculations, price is about the same after VAT refund.

Example: €56,100 for the 20-motifs PG Grey MOP Pavé 

Multiplied by 1.16 exchange = US$65,076

Less 10% VAT refund in Paris = approx US$58,568.

Savings of approx US$2000

If I have done this calculation incorrectly, can a math whizz chime in???

Perlee Clover is €24,300

Multiplied by 1.16 exchange = US$28,188

Less 10% VAT refund in Paris = approx
US$25,369

Savings of approx US$731

I used a conservative figure of 10% for VAT back - could be around 12% but no where close to either figure you quoted.


----------



## Hobbiezm

HADASSA said:


> Go for it !!! That is substantial and so worth the hassle [emoji1360]
> 
> The GBP and EUR have been depreciating against the US dollar recently.
> 
> Just checked the France website - according to my calculations, price is about the same after VAT refund.
> 
> Example: €56,100 for the 20-motifs PG Grey MOP Pavé
> 
> Multiplied by 1.16 exchange = US$65,076
> 
> Less 10% VAT refund in Paris = approx US$58,568.
> 
> Savings of approx US$2000
> 
> If I have done this calculation incorrectly, can a math whizz chime in???
> 
> Perlee Clover is €24,300
> 
> Multiplied by 1.16 exchange = US$28,188
> 
> Less 10% VAT refund in Paris = approx
> US$25,369
> 
> Savings of approx US$731
> 
> I used a conservative figure of 10% for VAT back - could be around 12% but no where close to either figure you quoted.



Hi there- VAT refund is different at each price point 

I don’t exact but breakdown is something like 

10% at 1K
17% at 30K

and the fashion house can fight on behalf of client to get more but 17% is max. For example DH bought a Rolex a year back- he got 16% back at the store even though it was a basic model. 

He didn’t have to go through customs ; they did paperwork right then and there and if something was not to check out they would charge him later 

At 15% to 17% it’s significant savings 

So perlee is USD pre tax - $28,188

Tax at 16% ( what I was offered) $4510

Tax on US of perlee at 8.25% - $2,510
$4510 + $2,510 =$7,020 or there about

Imagine the savings on the Pave pieces 20 motif items [emoji57]

I hesitate on this bc I suspect something else is coming this year ... I don’t think 50th anniversary is done yet ( just my sneaky suspicion)


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hobbiezm said:


> Imagine the savings on the Pave pieces 20 motif items [emoji57]



Ugh, I just figured it out...in the ballpark of $15k!!!


----------



## HADASSA

Hobbiezm said:


> Hi there- VAT refund is different at each price point
> 
> I don’t exact but breakdown is something like
> 
> 10% at 1K
> 17% at 30K
> 
> and the fashion house can fight on behalf of client to get more but 17% is max. For example DH bought a Rolex a year back- he got 16% back at the store even though it was a basic model.
> 
> He didn’t have to go through customs ; they did paperwork right then and there and if something was not to check out they would charge him later
> 
> At 15% to 17% it’s significant savings
> 
> So perlee is USD pre tax - $28,188
> 
> Tax at 16% ( what I was offered) $4510
> 
> Tax on US of perlee at 8.25% - $2,510
> $4510 + $2,510 =$7,020 or there about
> 
> Imagine the savings on the Pave pieces 20 motif items [emoji57]
> 
> I hesitate on this bc I suspect something else is coming this year ... I don’t think 50th anniversary is done yet ( just my sneaky suspicion)



Hobbiezm, I so hope you are right  about more things coming for the 50th [emoji1374]

That is so cool now NOT to have to go through the hassle at the airport to get the VAT refunded [emoji1360]

France has been one of the few countries in Europe to be reluctant to give VAT refunds  - hence 12% was the most they gave.

For calculation purposes, I did not factor in US SALES TAX.

I hope your hubby got you something really special in Paris for that special delivery in 2 months [emoji6]


----------



## Hobbiezm

HADASSA said:


> Hobbiezm, I so hope you are right  about more things coming for the 50th [emoji1374]
> 
> That is so cool now NOT to have to go through the hassle at the airport to get the VAT refunded [emoji1360]
> 
> France has been one of the few countries in Europe to be reluctant to give VAT refunds  - hence 12% was the most they gave.
> 
> For calculation purposes, I did not factor in US SALES TAX.
> 
> I hope your hubby got you something really special in Paris for that special delivery in 2 months [emoji6]



Aw Thankyou [emoji57] yes he’s working on it lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

But what about customs? What is the % for jewelry? I would think you’d wind up being even anyway.


----------



## Hobbiezm

I’ve had hit or miss experience - after declaring the most I’ve paid is 3% tax which is still worthwhile and in many cases zero with being told to talk through.


----------



## sbelle

Hobbiezm said:


> I’ve had hit or miss experience - after declaring the most I’ve paid is 3% tax which is still worthwhile and in many cases zero with being told to talk through.



I think experiences will vary by airport and individual customs agent.  I would caution people that they should expect to pay full required duty.  If you are waved through then it will be a wonderful surprise! 

Since this is not a thread on customs duty , I won’t go into a lot of detail here about my experiences, but  I have entered the US through 5 different airports over the past 18 months and the only consistent thing has been the lack of consistency in the Customs process and calculation of duty.  I have never been waved through when I was above the duty free exemption, and sometimes I have been charged by the letter of the law and other times I have been given a discount for being honest.    Based on my experiences, so as not to be surprised , I always count on having to pay the full required duty.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

HADASSA said:


> If you live in the US, I would say it's not worth the hassle to purchase elsewhere, unless the savings are substantial.


Thanks HADASSA.


----------



## leed1007

I was wondering would anyone know the current Singapore and Malaysian price for a VCA 5 motif MOP bracelet and 5 motif Yellow gold. 

I’m travelling there soon and wanted to know if it’s worth it buying overseas or in Australia. Currently retail MOP $5,500 AUD and YG $5,800 AUD

Thanks for any help!


----------



## izzyParis

Does anyone know the price for the diamond pave white gold frivole earrings in Switzerland?  I can’t seem to figure out the vca website for Swiss pricing and I am trying to figure out if there is any or much savings in comparison to US.  I can easily compare French pricing but I can’t seem to figure out Swiss.  Also, from what I can tell VAT refund is around 5-6% back.  Please feel free to correct me if I am wrong.  I am accustomed to the Paris process but not with Swiss and I have a trip coming up to both Switzerland & Paris so I am trying to figure out if there is much savings or if I should just go ahead & purchase in the US.Thanks.


----------



## PhoenixH

leed1007 said:


> I was wondering would anyone know the current Singapore and Malaysian price for a VCA 5 motif MOP bracelet and 5 motif Yellow gold.
> 
> I’m travelling there soon and wanted to know if it’s worth it buying overseas or in Australia. Currently retail MOP $5,500 AUD and YG $5,800 AUD
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Just checked and it is SGD$5500 and SGD$5800 respectively. And with the AUD slightly stronger + vat refund of around 5%, you would have slight savings buying in Singapore I suppose. Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## leed1007

Thank you so much for that information! 
However due to travelling outside of AUS ‘VAT’ is actually 10% refund so I think buying in Australia is still currently the cheaper option. But I will keep a mental file for when the AUD is much stronger against SGD!


----------



## gagabag

leed1007 said:


> Thank you so much for that information!
> However due to travelling outside of AUS ‘VAT’ is actually 10% refund so I think buying in Australia is still currently the cheaper option. But I will keep a mental file for when the AUD is much stronger against SGD!



You would have to declare those back when you come back though, assuming of course that you’re from AU...


----------



## evaluna

izzyParis said:


> Does anyone know the price for the diamond pave white gold frivole earrings in Switzerland?  I can’t seem to figure out the vca website for Swiss pricing and I am trying to figure out if there is any or much savings in comparison to US.  I can easily compare French pricing but I can’t seem to figure out Swiss.  Also, from what I can tell VAT refund is around 5-6% back.  Please feel free to correct me if I am wrong.  I am accustomed to the Paris process but not with Swiss and I have a trip coming up to both Switzerland & Paris so I am trying to figure out if there is much savings or if I should just go ahead & purchase in the US.Thanks.



hi izzy,

Unfortunately you can't get Swiss prices on VCA's website, however from my recent visit to the local boutiques I can tell prices are homologated with the European (FR, DE) ones. In other words, it doesn't make a difference if you buy either in Switzerland or in Paris once you account for tax savings. VAT is only 8% in Switzerland so once you deduct the tax free company fees you end up with a 5-6% return. Process is painless and very similar to claiming tax refunds in the EU.

The Zurich boutique is pretty well stocked so maybe you could hit both VCAs in case they don't have the piece you're after in either?


----------



## izzyParis

evaluna said:


> hi izzy,
> 
> Unfortunately you can't get Swiss prices on VCA's website, however from my recent visit to the local boutiques I can tell prices are homologated with the European (FR, DE) ones. In other words, it doesn't make a difference if you buy either in Switzerland or in Paris once you account for tax savings. VAT is only 8% in Switzerland so once you deduct the tax free company fees you end up with a 5-6% return. Process is painless and very similar to claiming tax refunds in the EU.
> 
> The Zurich boutique is pretty well stocked so maybe you could hit both VCAs in case they don't have the piece you're after in either?



Thank you so much for the information, it is very helpful to me!


----------



## OKComputer

Can anyone confirm the price of the 5 motif onyx and yellow gold vintage Alhambra bracelet in the US and Canada? Thank you!!


----------



## Rami00

OKComputer said:


> Can anyone confirm the price of the 5 motif onyx and yellow gold vintage Alhambra bracelet in the US and Canada? Thank you!!


$4800 in Canada


----------



## kimber418

Rami00 said:


> $4800 in Canada



The price in the US is $3950 for the onyx and yellow gold 5 motif.


----------



## OKComputer

Rami00 said:


> $4800 in Canada



Thank you!!! That’s what I thought as well! 



kimber418 said:


> The price in the US is $3950 for the onyx and yellow gold 5 motif.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## klynneann

Have prices gone up very recently in the US?  I thought the 5 motif onyx/YG bracelet was $3750, but the website is showing $3950.  It could just be I missed the last increase...  TIA!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

I was just informed there will be a 4-5% price decrease for many, if not all Vintage Alhambra pieces, September in the US. I’m not sure if this applies to other lines too. Stay tuned.


----------



## SDC2003

AllisonFay said:


> I was just informed there will be a 4-5% price decrease for many, if not all Vintage Alhambra pieces, September in the US. I’m not sure if this applies to other lines too. Stay tuned.



Again? I feel like I’ve been on a roller coaster ride this past year - up down up down. Sigh. On the bright side I’ve been wanting to add an Alhambra pendant. On the downside I just bought a perlee bangle last month. Does anyone know whether vca will honor a price adjustment if perlees have been affected as well?


----------



## klynneann

We’ve been discussing a price decrease in the 50th Anniversary Alhambra thread, but I thought it might be more appropriate here. My NM SA confirmed the decrease is taking effect in the US on 9/4. It appears to be about 6% - the 5 motif onyx YG is going from $3950 to $3700. That was the only item I asked for a specific amount on, so I don’t know the new prices of anything else.


----------



## gagabag

Does anyone know if this price drop will also happen in AU?


----------



## Louish

Is the uk expecting a price increase soon?


----------



## DS2006

Prices have been reduced on the US VCA site!


----------



## hopiko

Does anyone know how the US boutiques handle very recent purchases?   I hope that they will make an adjustment!


----------



## Toronto24

No price change/decrease in Canada


----------



## sundaymorningrain

hopiko said:


> Does anyone know how the US boutiques handle very recent purchases?   I hope that they will make an adjustment!


They'll give you store credit for the difference.  I believe its a 30 day cutoff.


----------



## SDC2003

aimee* said:


> They'll give you store credit for the difference.  I believe its a 30 day cutoff.



Actually it goes back a little bit further then this!


----------



## sugarbaby11

Hiya. Does anyone know the price of Sweet earrings in Singapore and HK please?


----------



## baghagg

Wondering if anyone knows if these current prices are the same or lower since the U.S. price decrease.   Thank you in advance.


----------



## LadyCupid

baghagg said:


> Wondering if anyone knows if these current prices are the same or lower since the U.S. price decrease.   Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188745
> View attachment 4188746


The prices reflected on the website are the adjusted price since last Tuesday. Most if not all prices have gone down a minimum 5%.


----------



## klynneann

baghagg said:


> Wondering if anyone knows if these current prices are the same or lower since the U.S. price decrease.   Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188745
> View attachment 4188746


On 9/28/17 the Magic malachite long pendant was $6550.  There may have been an interim price increase, but that's the most recent info I have.  Sorry, I don't have any info for the other necklace.


----------



## baghagg

klynneann said:


> On 9/28/17 the Magic malachite long pendant was $6550.  There may have been an interim price increase, but that's the most recent info I have.  Sorry, I don't have any info for the other necklace.


That's what I was wondering,  thanks so much for your response.


----------



## Bling&Bags

Anyone in Singapore know what the perlee single row diamonds bracelet is priced at please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bisoux78

yodaling1 said:


> The prices reflected on the website are the adjusted price since last Tuesday. Most if not all prices have gone down a minimum 5%.



I'm new to VCA so pardon me if I sound redundant...but why the price decrease? Did the value of gold go down? I'm going to pull the trigger on my second piece with this price decrease and just curious as to why it went down.


----------



## DS2006

Bisoux78 said:


> I'm new to VCA so pardon me if I sound redundant...but why the price decrease? Did the value of gold go down? I'm going to pull the trigger on my second piece with this price decrease and just curious as to why it went down.



It has to do with the strong dollar and equalizing prices in different currencies (that's what I was told). It was possible for a person in the US to go to Europe and buy VCA for less than they'd have to pay in the US until they adjusted the prices.


----------



## Alena21

PhoenixH said:


> Just checked and it is SGD$5500 and SGD$5800 respectively. And with the AUD slightly stronger + vat refund of around 5%, you would have slight savings buying in Singapore I suppose. Good luck with your purchase!


Best is to buy in HK in this part of the world. (Asia Pacific incl Korea and Japan) VCA there is cheaper.


----------



## jpezmom

I wonder how long the price decrease will last in the US?  Trying to pace myself as there are a few more things on my wishlist. My SA is encouraging me to buy soon before the price increases again.


----------



## nicole0612

jpezmom said:


> I wonder how long the price decrease will last in the US?  Trying to pace myself as there are a few more things on my wishlist. My SA is encouraging me to buy soon before the price increases again.



My SA said there will be a price increase is coming in November, but I have no reason to believe that is accurate unless others have heard he same  She is trying to convince me to buy a couple of items now “before the price increase” (how many times have we heard this? Ugh).
With all of these price fluctuations I will not be encouraged into making a hasty decision again based on price.


----------



## diva lee

nicole0612 said:


> My SA said there will be a price increase is coming in November, but I have no reason to believe that is accurate unless others have heard he same  She is trying to convince me to buy a couple of items now “before the price increase” (how many times have we heard this? Ugh).
> With all of these price fluctuations I will not be encouraged into making a hasty decision again based on price.



I hope this isn’t true! I’m sure at some point prices will go back up but November seems so soon considering the price decrease was just around two weeks ago. I hope they’ll at least wait until the new year before having another increase. Fingers crossed as I need about two more months before my next purchase.


----------



## MYH

nicole0612 said:


> My SA said there will be a price increase is coming in November, but I have no reason to believe that is accurate unless others have heard he same  She is trying to convince me to buy a couple of items now “before the price increase” (how many times have we heard this? Ugh).
> With all of these price fluctuations I will not be encouraged into making a hasty decision again based on price.


So annoying. I hate when SAs threaten us with price increases. 

I also get from mine, there were 3 other people wanting to buy X item I’ve been holding for you but I wouldn’t show it to them. Eye roll.


----------



## nicole0612

MYH said:


> So annoying. I hate when SAs threaten us with price increases.
> 
> I also get from mine, there were 3 other people wanting to buy X item I’ve been holding for you but I wouldn’t show it to them. Eye roll.



Absolutely, as if they were doing a kind favor by selling it to us [emoji849]


----------



## Alena21

Bling&Bags said:


> Anyone in Singapore know what the perlee single row diamonds bracelet is priced at please? Thanks in advance!


31 500 SGD or 31 900SGD. Can't remember exactly...


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> My SA said there will be a price increase is coming in November, but I have no reason to believe that is accurate unless others have heard he same  She is trying to convince me to buy a couple of items now “before the price increase” (how many times have we heard this? Ugh).
> With all of these price fluctuations I will not be encouraged into making a hasty decision again based on price.


 These price increases/ decreases every other month are getting a bit loony. I'm turned off to buy atm tbh.


----------



## Bling&Bags

Alena21 said:


> 31 500 SGD or 31 900SGD. Can't remember exactly...



Thanks Alena! Time for me to start saving up for it!


----------



## dianaetc

Does anyone know if the store will do price adjustment?  I just recently bought an Alhambra piece at the end of Aug and price increased beginning of September.  That is not right...


----------



## lisawhit

jpezmom said:


> I wonder how long the price decrease will last in the US?  Trying to pace myself as there are a few more things on my wishlist. My SA is encouraging me to buy soon before the price increases again.


I heard a rumor prices are going up before the holidays.....an assistant manager at one of the boutiques told me this.....who knows???????


----------



## kat99

dianaetc said:


> Does anyone know if the store will do price adjustment?  I just recently bought an Alhambra piece at the end of Aug and price increased beginning of September.  That is not right...



Yes! Hurry and ask for it.


----------



## DS2006

dianaetc said:


> Does anyone know if the store will do price adjustment?  I just recently bought an Alhambra piece at the end of Aug and price increased beginning of September.  That is not right...





kat99 said:


> Yes! Hurry and ask for it.



Yes, please call TODAY in case they do say the price adjustment request must be within 30 days!


----------



## Belleparis

Help please! Anyone have the France EURO prices for:
-Vintage Alhambra necklace, 10 motifs, Yellow gold, Malachite VCARO3QJ00
-Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs, Yellow gold, Malachite VCARL80900
-Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs, Pink gold VCARN9T300
Thank you in advance!


----------



## LadyCupid

Belleparis said:


> Help please! Anyone have the France EURO prices for:
> -Vintage Alhambra necklace, 10 motifs, Yellow gold, Malachite VCARO3QJ00
> -Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs, Yellow gold, Malachite VCARL80900
> -Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs, Pink gold VCARN9T300
> Thank you in advance!


In case you are not aware, the prices are all on the website.
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/eu/en.html


----------



## downtown07

DS2006 said:


> It has to do with the strong dollar and equalizing prices in different currencies (that's what I was told). It was possible for a person in the US to go to Europe and buy VCA for less than they'd have to pay in the US until they adjusted the prices.


I just compared prices in the UK vs the USA. It looks like now it's a bit less expensive (by about 100 USD) to buy in the States. I compared 1,100 GBP (= 1,428 USD) for a bracelet (inclusive of VAT/taxes) vs buying a bracelet in NY with sales tax comes to 1,328.28 USD


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

downtown07 said:


> I just compared prices in the UK vs the USA. It looks like now it's a bit less expensive (by about 100 USD) to buy in the States. I compared 1,100 GBP (= 1,428 USD) for a bracelet (inclusive of VAT/taxes) vs buying a bracelet in NY with sales tax comes to 1,328.28 USD


I always believed Europe is the most expensive place to buy VCA (or any other luxury brands) unless we manage to get VAT refund ...


----------



## TeochewLady

Just check with Singapore SA on price increase and he mentioned there's no notice that prices will raise in November. But it will most likely kick in before CNY next year.


----------



## Phoenix123

Prices have dropped in SG!

Have they dropped anywhere else?


----------



## gagabag

Phoenix123 said:


> Prices have dropped in SG!
> 
> Have they dropped anywhere else?



Wow! I wonder if it’s the same in AU..?
Is it across the line and by how much? Contemplating if I should buy there instead. Ta!


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> Prices have dropped in SG!
> 
> Have they dropped anywhere else?


Really??
Which collections?
Singapore has always been more expensive than USA and Hong Kong. Similar to Tokyo prices...


----------



## Powder Puff

Phoenix123 said:


> Prices have dropped in SG!
> 
> Have they dropped anywhere else?


Wow by how many % ? This is such good news! Will check with my SA pronto!


----------



## Phoenix123

Ladies, I don't have much intel at the moment.  I've only been told by my SA today that my Magic Alhambra pave earrings in YG have dropped from SGD36,100 to SGD34,800.  This translates to a price drop of almost 4%.

I have asked for revised prices on other pieces/ other lines, but my SA doesn't know yet.  I will post more information once I have it.


----------



## madamelizaking

I was thinking of purchasing the Sweet Alhambra (single motif) Bracelet in Europe and kept an image from the US site in a wishlist folder. Price is now $100 less than when I screenshotted it in September.


----------



## LadyCupid

Phoenix123 said:


> Ladies, I don't have much intel at the moment.  I've only been told by my SA today that my Magic Alhambra pave earrings in YG have dropped from SGD36,100 to SGD34,800.  This translates to a price drop of almost 4%.
> 
> I have asked for revised prices on other pieces/ other lines, but my SA doesn't know yet.  I will post more information once I have it.


Did your SA mention when this price drop happen by any chance? Thank you.


----------



## Phoenix123

yodaling1 said:


> Did your SA mention when this price drop happen by any chance? Thank you.



I am going to pick up my Magic Alhambra pave earrings today.  So will ask for more details re this price drop.  Will report back!


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> I am going to pick up my Magic Alhambra pave earrings today.  So will ask for more details re this price drop.  Will report back!


With the price decrease are they going to reimburse you with the price drop difference on the LE Holiday pendant?


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> With the price decrease are they going to reimburse you with the price drop difference on the LE Holiday pendant?



No, I am sure not.  I bought that ages ago.  And it wasn't that expensive anyhow.

I however only recently bought the Vintage Alhambra bracelet in WG pave and now I want to cry!


----------



## innerpeace85

Is there going to be price decrease in US as well? Thanks!


----------



## Alena21

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Is there going to be price decrease in US as well? Thanks!


Nah. The prices in Singapore were way too high compared to other countries so they adjusted them to be kind of the same.


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> No, I am sure not.  I bought that ages ago.  And it wasn't that expensive anyhow.
> 
> I however only recently bought the Vintage Alhambra bracelet in WG pave and now I want to cry!


They should give you back the difference if you bought it within certain period before the price increase. They do it in Usa.


----------



## Phoenix123

Alena21 said:


> They should give you back the difference if you bought it within certain period before the price increase. They do it in Usa.



Do you know how long that period should be?  I bought the bracelet on 13th Dec 2018.  Now is the 24th Jan.  Would that qualify?

Oh, and my SA today said that the price reductions were effective in SG as of today.  And the reductions vary according to the lines, there isn't a uniform % price drop across the board.  The Alhambra pave bracelet in WG was $38,900 and today it is $37,500 representing a 3.6% price reduction.  This is the same % reduction as for the Magic Alhambra pave earrings in YG.


----------



## Alena21

Phoenix123 said:


> Do you know how long that period should be?  I bought the bracelet on 13th Dec 2018.  Now is the 24th Jan.  Would that qualify?
> 
> Oh, and my SA today said that the price reductions were effective in SG as of today.  And the reductions vary according to the lines, there isn't a uniform % price drop across the board.  The Alhambra pave bracelet in WG was $38,900 and today it is $37,500 representing a 3.6% price reduction.  This is the same % reduction as for the Magic Alhambra pave earrings in YG.


I have no idea about Singapore but have seen people from the USA being reimbursed with the difference sharing it on posts here. No idea on time frame. Maybe someone will chime in?


----------



## klynneann

Alena21 said:


> I have no idea about Singapore but have seen people from the USA being reimbursed with the difference sharing it on posts here. No idea on time frame. Maybe someone will chime in?


It’s usually 30 days.


----------



## Phoenix123

klynneann said:


> It’s usually 30 days.



Thank you.  Mine is more than 30 days.  I have, however, asked my SA to look into this.  So, can only wait now.


----------



## Phoenix123

Phoenix123 said:


> Thank you.  Mine is more than 30 days.  I have, however, asked my SA to look into this.  So, can only wait now.



Update: I can't get a reimbursement of the price drop, bc my purchase was more than 30 days.  I guess it is fair enough.


----------



## 7777777

Phoenix123 said:


> Update: I can't get a reimbursement of the price drop, bc my purchase was more than 30 days.  I guess it is fair enough.


See if they can make an exception for a good client, check with the management. Especially if you are planning more purchases..


----------



## Phoenix123

7777777 said:


> See if they can make an exception for a good client, check with the management. Especially if you are planning more purchases..



I have already.  Alas, they said no, not even for someone with a good purchase record, like me!


----------



## LadyCupid

Phoenix123 said:


> I have already.  Alas, they said no, not even for someone with a good purchase record, like me!


I am so sorry to hear this. VCA needs to step up on their customer service especially for good clients.


----------



## Alena21

yodaling1 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. VCA needs to step up on their customer service especially for good clients.


Indeed!


----------



## kjs_luxe

Deleted


----------



## kkaate

Can anyone provide Australian prices for the WG Vintage Alhambra pave pendant, and WG Small pave frivole earrings? The website doesn't include Australian pricing. Thank you in advance


----------



## Yurong

yodaling1 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. VCA needs to step up on their customer service especially for good clients.



What! It's VCA, not Walmart! Get over it!


----------



## marie132

Yurong said:


> What! It's VCA, not Walmart! Get over it!


Omg Yurong, lmao !


----------



## LadyCupid

Yurong said:


> What! It's VCA, not Walmart! Get over it!


I was not affected by the price decrease so there is nothing to get over with but that does not mean one should be insensitive towards those affected.


----------



## Phoenix123

Yurong said:


> What! It's VCA, not Walmart! Get over it!



I agree that this post is insensitive, patronising even.  We all know that this is VCA and not Walmart!!

In fact, my SA went out of her way to appease me, even though the decision to not reimburse me was out of her control, and although I did kind of accept that this was VCA's policy (to not reimuburse following the price decrease bc my purchase was outside the 30 day window).  My SA gave me two bottles of champagne and a bottle of my favourite perfume, which she didn't have to do and which I greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

yodaling1 said:


> I was not affected by the price decrease so there is nothing to get over with but that does not mean one should be insensitive towards those affected.


Wow - so Walmart provides better refund/rebate policies ... I think I can fall in love with Walmart!


----------



## Phoenix123

Phoenix123 said:


> I agree that this post is insensitive, patronising even.  We all know that this is VCA and not Walmart!!
> 
> In fact,* it is precisely VCA's customer service, not just their beautiful products, that keeps me - and I suspect many others on here and IRL - coming back time and time again.*  For instance, my SA went out of her way to appease me, even though the decision to not reimburse me was out of her control, and although I did kind of accept that this was VCA's policy (to not reimuburse me following the price decrease bc my purchase was outside the 30 day window).  My SA gave me two bottles of champagne and a bottle of my favourite perfume, which she didn't have to do and which I greatly appreciated.



Edited to add the part in *bold*.


----------



## Summerof89

Does anyone know the price of the lucky bracelet in Australia ? TIA


----------



## inverved

- Vintage Alhambra pendant (YG with onyx): $3,600AUD
- Sweet Alhambra pendant (YG with mother of pearl): $1,990AUD

I was not a fan of the sales associate, so if I go back and visit again, I will most likely go with another sales associate who used to work at Cartier.


----------



## nicole0612

Official pricing for lapis/butterfly collection in USD.


----------



## Summerof89

AUD prices March 2019


----------



## opadiva

Summerof89 said:


> View attachment 4368591
> 
> View attachment 4368592
> 
> 
> AUD prices March 2019


@Summerof89  thanks so much for this!!

I’m surprised however to see prices for turquoise vintage Alhambra given it has supposedly been discontinued for a long time now except for the sweet range. Does it indicate that pieces actually are offered to VVVVVIP lol?


----------



## Summerof89

opadiva said:


> @Summerof89  thanks so much for this!!
> 
> I’m surprised however to see prices for turquoise Alhambra given it has supposedly been discontinued for a long time now except for the sweet range. Does it indicate that pieces actually are offered to VVVVVIP lol?



No problem! I was trying to take more when no one was watching but I ran out of time [emoji23][emoji23]

Well I did ask about the sweet range and he said turquoise is available? But turquoise doesn’t suit me so I didn’t ask further ........


----------



## gagabag

Summerof89 said:


> View attachment 4368591
> 
> View attachment 4368592
> 
> 
> AUD prices March 2019


Thanks so much for sharing these!


----------



## nicole0612

opadiva said:


> @Summerof89  thanks so much for this!!
> 
> I’m surprised however to see prices for turquoise vintage Alhambra given it has supposedly been discontinued for a long time now except for the sweet range. Does it indicate that pieces actually are offered to VVVVVIP lol?



VCA also maintains a price range for heritage stones, in order to fix a replacement value when items are sent to the workshop. So this may be part of the rationale as well.


----------



## opadiva

nicole0612 said:


> VCA also maintains a price range for heritage stones, in order to fix a replacement value when items are sent to the workshop. So this may be part of the rationale as well.


Ahh I see that makes sense thanks @nicole0612


----------



## say brooke

Does anyone know or have any info if VCA is having a price increase in April? I have a few things on my wishlist, so was wondering.


----------



## Summerof89

say brooke said:


> Does anyone know or have any info if VCA is having a price increase in April? I have a few things on my wishlist, so was wondering.



I heard may


----------



## say brooke

Summerof89 said:


> I heard may


Gives me more time! Any details as to how much and if its a global price increase??


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

So, I called SG VCA to find out if I can have 2 lapis butterflies earrings and the answer is YES!

This is what I found out about pricing:

1. each lapis butterfly = S$19,100
2. 2 lapis butterflies = S$38,200
3. 2 WG diamonds butterflies = S$37,200

I was told that lapis costs more than WG diamonds because lapis is a semi-precious stone and highly coveted ... so where does that leave diamonds? Food for thought ....


----------



## valnsw

Stardust Andromeda said:


> So, I called SG VCA to find out if I can have 2 lapis butterflies earrings and the answer is YES!
> 
> This is what I found out about pricing:
> 
> 1. each lapis butterfly = S$19,100
> 2. 2 lapis butterflies = S$38,200
> 3. 2 WG diamonds butterflies = S$37,200
> 
> I was told that lapis costs more than WG diamonds because lapis is a semi-precious stone and highly coveted ... so where does that leave diamonds? Food for thought ....



It does seem odd. 
I understand the price for the lapis / yg pave butterflies earclips would be S$29,100 which happens to be the price for the btf ring too. *disclaimer: unless the pricing has changed.

Generally the pave should be more expensive. 

Assuming what was quoted for one lapis butterfly of S$19,100 stands, then the pave butterfly of the lapis/pave combi would be priced S$10,000 (ie S$29,100 - S$19,100).

But then you are being quoted 2 wg pave butterfly at S$37,200 so I cross-checked the USA vca website for price which is USD 25,800. This seems about right given the current exchange rate (richemont tends to use fx higher than the spot rate).
Generally wg pave would be more expensive than the yg pave that’s being used in the lapis / pave combi. 

I suspect the price for one lapis is not quite accurate. At most, the pricing of lapis should be on par with pave even with the reason for lapis being a semi-precious /highly coveted stone.


----------



## Stardust Andromeda

valnsw said:


> It does seem odd.
> *Generally the pave should be more expensive.*


Agree - so for YG + lapis to be sold more expensively than WG + diamond is not odd but simply indicative of how successful VCA's marketing had been.


----------



## Alena21

Stardust Andromeda said:


> So, I called SG VCA to find out if I can have 2 lapis butterflies earrings and the answer is YES!
> 
> This is what I found out about pricing:
> 
> 1. each lapis butterfly = S$19,100
> 2. 2 lapis butterflies = S$38,200
> 3. 2 WG diamonds butterflies = S$37,200
> 
> I was told that lapis costs more than WG diamonds because lapis is a semi-precious stone and highly coveted ... so where does that leave diamonds? Food for thought ....


Lovely that you can buy them separately! I don't dig the different colour earrings for me although admire them on others.
Buying them separately is so much more expensive though! Ouch!
Thank you for checking Stardust Andromeda!


----------



## Alena21

valnsw said:


> It does seem odd.
> I understand the price for the lapis / yg pave butterflies earclips would be S$29,100 which happens to be the price for the btf ring too. *disclaimer: unless the pricing has changed.
> 
> Generally the pave should be more expensive.
> 
> Assuming what was quoted for one lapis butterfly of S$19,100 stands, then the pave butterfly of the lapis/pave combi would be priced S$10,000 (ie S$29,100 - S$19,100).
> 
> But then you are being quoted 2 wg pave butterfly at S$37,200 so I cross-checked the USA vca website for price which is USD 25,800. This seems about right given the current exchange rate (richemont tends to use fx higher than the spot rate).
> Generally wg pave would be more expensive than the yg pave that’s being used in the lapis / pave combi.
> 
> I suspect the price for one lapis is not quite accurate. At most, the pricing of lapis should be on par with pave even with the reason for lapis being a semi-precious /highly coveted stone.


In Japan the ring and the earrings are also the same price arnd 2 200 000 yen.


----------



## honeypeach

Summerof89 said:


> View attachment 4368591
> 
> View attachment 4368592
> 
> 
> AUD prices March 2019





kkaate said:


> Can anyone provide Australian prices for the WG Vintage Alhambra pave pendant, and WG Small pave frivole earrings? The website doesn't include Australian pricing. Thank you in advance



I saw a lot of people here asking for the Australian price... Yes, Australia doesn't have an online website, so sadly we can only use the "international" version with no local pricing shown. But I usually use the US website, look at the price and simply use that US price and x 1.5 and it will be a good approximate to the Australian price.
Works like a charm.

For example, VA 5 motif bracelet, $USD 3700 exc. tax.
forget the tax and use $3700 x 1.5 = $5550
so in Australia the estimate price is around $5550.
Now looking at the price sheet provided by the lovely @Summerof89, the actual price is AUD$5500.
Estimate $5550 vs actual $5500, Not too bad for an estimate.

I checked my method again using:
1) cheapest item on the MOP list: pendant, estimate $3645 vs actual $3600
2) most expensive item on the MOP list: 20 motif, estimate $22200 vs actual $21900.

I think this will help those of you who is saving money for their dream item and don't want to visit the store and expose themselves to all the temptations in the store.


----------



## Summerof89

honeypeach said:


> I saw a lot of people here asking for the Australian price... Yes, Australia doesn't have an online website, so sadly we can only use the "international" version with no local pricing shown. But I usually use the US website, look at the price and simply use that US price and x 1.5 and it will be a good approximate to the Australian price.
> Works like a charm.
> 
> For example, VA 5 motif bracelet, $USD 3700 exc. tax.
> forget the tax and use $3700 x 1.5 = $5550
> so in Australia the estimate price is around $5550.
> Now looking at the price sheet provided by the lovely @Summerof89, the actual price is AUD$5500.
> Estimate $5550 vs actual $5500, Not too bad for an estimate.
> 
> I checked my method again using:
> 1) cheapest item on the MOP list: pendant, estimate $3645 vs actual $3600
> 2) most expensive item on the MOP list: 20 motif, estimate $22200 vs actual $21900.
> 
> I think this will help those of you who is saving money for their dream item and don't want to visit the store and expose themselves to all the temptations in the store.



Smart cookie alert!!!! That actually works really well! Thanks for sharing the method.


----------



## honeypeach

Summerof89 said:


> Smart cookie alert!!!! That actually works really well! Thanks for sharing the method.



We Australians finally got our own vca website with current prices!
Just found out today (at work), and on the very top of the country selection, there is "Australia" finally.
Still no online shopping, but at least the prices are up there for anyone who wants to check.
At the moment I think it's brand new, so some prices are still not shown yet. (in progress of data entrying?)..
Prices of necklaces and earrings are all showing, some of the bracelets, and no ring prices yet.


----------



## *angel*

Hi Girls
I am interested in purchasing the Vintage Alhambra diamond pendant.  I am planning on visiting Paris at the end of the year.  Am I better off buying from there or right here in Melbourne.  The price stating here on the website is AU$11,100.  Will be is cheaper, more expensive or about the same price in Paris.  Your help would be highly appreciated.
Thanks in advance [emoji120]


----------



## Summerof89

*angel* said:


> View attachment 4419196
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> I am interested in purchasing the Vintage Alhambra diamond pendant.  I am planning on visiting Paris at the end of the year.  Am I better off buying from there or right here in Melbourne.  The price stating here on the website is AU$11,100.  Will be is cheaper, more expensive or about the same price in Paris.  Your help would be highly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance [emoji120]



Switch the website to the France one and check the price in EURO


----------



## *angel*

Summerof89 said:


> Switch the website to the France one and check the price in EURO



Lol.. thank you [emoji4]


----------



## *angel*

Summerof89 said:


> Switch the website to the France one and check the price in EURO



It’s converts to AU$11700...do we get any tax back and how much if we do?


----------



## Summerof89

*angel* said:


> It’s converts to AU$11700...do we get any tax back and how much if we do?



You can get 10% gst back if you are travelling soon, or if you get it over there depending on which country you get it from the VAT refund rate is diff. I know in France you should also get back about 10%


----------



## Summerof89

Personally I think it’s cheaper in aus. I have done similar comparisons before and decided to just get my VCA from a local boutique and then travel to claim gst refund.


----------



## *angel*

Summerof89 said:


> You can get 10% gst back if you are travelling soon, or if you get it over there depending on which country you get it from the VAT refund rate is diff. I know in France you should also get back about 10%



Thank you for your help [emoji120]


----------



## honeypeach

*angel* said:


> It’s converts to AU$11700...do we get any tax back and how much if we do?





Summerof89 said:


> You can get 10% gst back if you are travelling soon, or if you get it over there depending on which country you get it from the VAT refund rate is diff. I know in France you should also get back about 10%



But in theory, you *should* declare the $11k item upon entry back in australia, after all, the duty free limit is only *$AUD900*. If you purchased the $11k item, it is subject to duty and tax, namely, import duty (5%) and GST (10%).
You are lucky if you can skip custom checking but... what if?
https://www.abf.gov.au/entering-and-leaving-australia/duty-free
https://www.abf.gov.au/entering-and-leaving-australia/can-you-bring-it-in/categories/duty-free
I had never bought any luxury items overseas, too much hassles. All my bags, jewellery and watches were bought locally in australia.

On the other hand, I also saw Mel in Melbourne's videos.. She bought multiple hermes bags in paris and hawaii, and I remembered that she said melbourne airport doesn't check purchases.


----------



## *angel*

honeypeach said:


> But in theory, you *should* declare the $11k item upon entry back in australia, after all, the duty free limit is only *$AUD900*. If you purchased the $11k item, it is subject to duty and tax, namely, import duty (5%) and GST (10%).
> You are lucky if you can skip custom checking but... what if?
> https://www.abf.gov.au/entering-and-leaving-australia/duty-free
> https://www.abf.gov.au/entering-and-leaving-australia/can-you-bring-it-in/categories/duty-free
> I had never bought any luxury items overseas, too much hassles. All my bags, jewellery and watches were bought locally in australia.
> 
> On the other hand, I also saw Mel in Melbourne's videos.. She bought multiple hermes bags in paris and hawaii, and I remembered that she said melbourne airport doesn't check purchases.



There wouldn’t be much of a difference in price considering conversion rates and taxes.  Would probably be stress free as well buying from here [emoji4]


----------



## *chloah*

I wanted to buy a few perlee rings but noticed the price at the boutique was $300 more than the price listed online? I didn’t get a chance to ask the SA why but I’m assuming that there was an increase recently? I thought an increase would happen at the sane time for boutiques and online. Maybe I should grab the items online before the prices increase...


----------



## LadyCupid

*chloah* said:


> I wanted to buy a few perlee rings but noticed the price at the boutique was $300 more than the price listed online? I didn’t get a chance to ask the SA why but I’m assuming that there was an increase recently? I thought an increase would happen at the sane time for boutiques and online. Maybe I should grab the items online before the prices increase...


Prices should be the same online or boutiques. Where are you located?


----------



## *chloah*

LadyCupid said:


> Prices should be the same online or boutiques. Where are you located?


I’m in Vancouver, Canada.
I was looking at the wg and rg perlee rings and the small wg online is $950 (but $1250 in store) and the medium rg online is $1450 (but $1750 in store). Both prices were handwritten on the tags so I’m assuming those reflect the new increase..?


----------



## LadyCupid

*chloah* said:


> I’m in Vancouver, Canada.
> I was looking at the wg and rg perlee rings and the small wg online is $950 (but $1250 in store) and the medium rg online is $1450 (but $1750 in store). Both prices were handwritten on the tags so I’m assuming those reflect the new increase..?


Was there even a price increase recently? I am only aware of price decrease.


----------



## *chloah*

Really? Price decrease? 
I should have just asked the SA today why the prices were different.


----------



## LadyCupid

*chloah* said:


> Really? Price decrease?
> I should have just asked the SA today why the prices were different.


You should ask and get this question out of the way.


----------



## Bee-licious

*chloah* said:


> I’m in Vancouver, Canada.
> I was looking at the wg and rg perlee rings and the small wg online is $950 (but $1250 in store) and the medium rg online is $1450 (but $1750 in store). Both prices were handwritten on the tags so I’m assuming those reflect the new increase..?


Omggggg nooooo. I hope it’s not an increase in Canada  please let us know when you find out!


----------



## klynneann

*chloah* said:


> I’m in Vancouver, Canada.
> I was looking at the wg and rg perlee rings and the small wg online is $950 (but $1250 in store) and the medium rg online is $1450 (but $1750 in store). Both prices were handwritten on the tags so I’m assuming those reflect the new increase..?


Are you sure you were looking at the Canadian website?  There have been lots of times that someone has thought there was a price change only to realize they were looking at the wrong country site.


----------



## *chloah*

klynneann said:


> Are you sure you were looking at the Canadian website?  There have been lots of times that someone has thought there was a price change only to realize they were looking at the wrong country site.



Yup, 100% positive because I ended up buying them online


----------



## klynneann

*chloah* said:


> Yup, 100% positive because I ended up buying them online


Interesting...


----------



## jrme

Anyone familiar with the price in Hawaii? Are they the same as online price in the US website?


----------



## LadyCupid

Does anyone know why VCA France website prices are lower than let's say Ireland? Is that a system error? I tried adding a MOP/YG into the cart and then try changing the country to different areas in the EU, the final prices are not all consistent. The price ranges from 3550 euro to 3600, 3650, 3700, 3750 euros. Luxembourg seems to have the lowest price out of all the EU countries.


----------



## Bee-licious

jrme said:


> Anyone familiar with the price in Hawaii? Are they the same as online price in the US website?


+1 I’d like to know as well


----------



## NewBe

LadyCupid said:


> Does anyone know why VCA France website prices are lower than let's say Ireland? Is that a system error? I tried adding a MOP/YG into the cart and then try changing the country to different areas in the EU, the final prices are not all consistent. The price ranges from 3550 euro to 3600, 3650, 3700, 3750 euros. Luxembourg seems to have the lowest price out of all the EU countries.


I believe it is because different EU countries have different tax rate.  For example, France is 20% and Italy is 22%. 
If you backout the math with full refund assumption, you should get the same number.


----------



## LadyCupid

NewBe said:


> I believe it is because different EU countries have different tax rate.  For example, France is 20% and Italy is 22%.
> If you backout the math with full refund assumption, you should get the same number.


I did that but even the base price is not exactly the same.


----------



## Bee-licious

LadyCupid said:


> I did that but even the base price is not exactly the same.


Interesting! I’m folllwing this topic closely


----------



## LadyCupid

jrme said:


> Anyone familiar with the price in Hawaii? Are they the same as online price in the US website?


Then I called the other VCA at Ala Moana Neiman Marcus and the bracelet is $3700 so it is the same as the US website.


----------



## NewBe

LadyCupid said:


> I did that but even the base price is not exactly the same.


sorry. That’s what I was told couple years ago and the numbers were either right on or fairly close.  
I think it has to do with recent price increases and they still want to keep the numbers to the nearest 10s or 100s.  So, imo, I think they are close enough.


----------



## Eternity1908

I am currently in Rome now and looking at a few pieces, I was hoping pricing would be a little better here than in the US, but it appears to be very similar prices in US and Italy.  If from US, where is best place to purchase for lowest price or is all very similar?  Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Rollypollymolly

Hi I am planning on buying my first Alhambra bracelet. What is the price difference between London and Paris? Is it cheaper to buy in Paris? Or is there no real price difference between the both? Thank you! I really hope someone replies


----------



## izzyParis

Rollypollymolly said:


> Hi I am planning on buying my first Alhambra bracelet. What is the price difference between London and Paris? Is it cheaper to buy in Paris? Or is there no real price difference between the both? Thank you! I really hope someone replies


Van Cleef has international web sites available with pricing, change the country for on the site and you can compare pricing for the bracelet that you are considering.


----------



## Rollypollymolly

izzyParis said:


> Van Cleef has international web sites available with pricing, change the country for on the site and you can compare pricing for the bracelet that you are considering.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Will do! Thanks! But what about the tax component?


----------



## izzyParis

Generally speaking the price differences haven't been that great lately on VCA but sometimes there are one off pieces where it makes sense to purchase in Europe vs. US.  So, unless you are offered VAT back on the spot like i was recently in Paris Chanel or at the duty free airport etc, even the VAT back isn't really the VAT back as there are fees/taxes to consider.  Global Blue has a VAT calculator that you use to estimate the VAT back.  It used to take a while to receive the VAT back if the credit was going on my credit card which exposed me to currency exchange risk but lately the VAT back has been quick which has decreased this risk ( and most of the time it would not go my way when it took a while for the credit thus actually).  There are fees with this service either back to cc or if you exchange for currency.  So I go back to the VAT back isn't really the VAT back unless taken at the the point of purchase but it is something back just not as meaningful as it appears from the onset.  In US it's the cost of the item plus sales tax.  When buying internationally, your credit card company may charge you a foreign transaction fee service so that would be an additional cost to consider when purchasing internationally.  Then when returning to the US you should consider custom duties.  I don't know how many family members you are travelling to know how many exemptions that you would qualify for or the amount of all your goodies to know if that brings down your exposure to custom duties on reentry to the US, but it is a tax that takes away some of the perceived benefits of VAT back.  And then there is currency exchange rates, the rate today may not be the rate when you travel.  Personally, I would use a spreadsheet or calculator and I would math it out to see if there is a price benefit to purchase internationally and then if there is a price difference, ask if that amount is worth it to you.  That's a very personal decision.  Some brands try to have similar pricing between US/EU (like VCA) and other's don't (like LV).  But sometimes even when the brands try to have similar pricing there will be some meaningful differences.  I do the math, considering fees/taxes etc. and then ask myself is it worth it.  Good luck!


----------



## Rollypollymolly

Thanks for taking the time to give such a detailed answer! I will look into it.



izzyParis said:


> Generally speaking the price differences haven't been that great lately on VCA but sometimes there are one off pieces where it makes sense to purchase in Europe vs. US.  So, unless you are offered VAT back on the spot like i was recently in Paris Chanel or at the duty free airport etc, even the VAT back isn't really the VAT back as there are fees/taxes to consider.  Global Blue has a VAT calculator that you use to estimate the VAT back.  It used to take a while to receive the VAT back if the credit was going on my credit card which exposed me to currency exchange risk but lately the VAT back has been quick which has decreased this risk ( and most of the time it would not go my way when it took a while for the credit thus actually).  There are fees with this service either back to cc or if you exchange for currency.  So I go back to the VAT back isn't really the VAT back unless taken at the the point of purchase but it is something back just not as meaningful as it appears from the onset.  In US it's the cost of the item plus sales tax.  When buying internationally, your credit card company may charge you a foreign transaction fee service so that would be an additional cost to consider when purchasing internationally.  Then when returning to the US you should consider custom duties.  I don't know how many family members you are travelling to know how many exemptions that you would qualify for or the amount of all your goodies to know if that brings down your exposure to custom duties on reentry to the US, but it is a tax that takes away some of the perceived benefits of VAT back.  And then there is currency exchange rates, the rate today may not be the rate when you travel.  Personally, I would use a spreadsheet or calculator and I would math it out to see if there is a price benefit to purchase internationally and then if there is a price difference, ask if that amount is worth it to you.  That's a very personal decision.  Some brands try to have similar pricing between US/EU (like VCA) and other's don't (like LV).  But sometimes even when the brands try to have similar pricing there will be some meaningful differences.  I do the math, considering fees/taxes etc. and then ask myself is it worth it.  Good luck!


----------



## SDC2003

Vca seems to have pulled the vast majority of their regular jewelry from their website in the us. Anyone have an idea of why? Gosh I hope it’s not for a price increase.


----------



## LadyCupid

SDC2003 said:


> Vca seems to have pulled the vast majority of their regular jewelry from their website in the us. Anyone have an idea of why? Gosh I hope it’s not for a price increase.


Which ones are you referring to [;ease? I just browsed and filtered to Vintage alhambra bracelets and I still see everything with the price.


----------



## SDC2003

LadyCupid said:


> Which ones are you referring to [;ease? I just browsed and filtered to Vintage alhambra bracelets and I still see everything with the price.



I can’t find most of the items from the perlee collection! And I don’t see most Alhambra pieces without doing the word search. Are you able to browse by collection and see all the items?


----------



## LadyCupid

SDC2003 said:


> I can’t find most of the items from the perlee collection! And I don’t see most Alhambra pieces without doing the word search. Are you able to browse by collection and see all the items?


Yeah for Alhambra collection, I could browse by just the collection to see all the items. It takes a while to load after you see the first few items. 

For Perlee, it seems like there is issue. I don't see all of them either.


----------



## Kayceedee88

Can anybody please tell me the current price for the mini frivole pendant necklace in YG as well as YG with diamonds in HK$?? Is it cheaper to buy it in Hong Kong or on Paris with the VAT refund? Thanks.


----------



## LadyCupid

Kayceedee88 said:


> Can anybody please tell me the current price for the mini frivole pendant necklace in YG as well as YG with diamonds in HK$?? Is it cheaper to buy it in Hong Kong or on Paris with the VAT refund? Thanks.


Maybe you are not aware but VCA website has prices for HK and France so you can check the price comparison on your own.


----------



## Kayceedee88

LadyCupid said:


> Maybe you are not aware but VCA website has prices for HK and France so you can check the price comparison on your own.


HK prices are not on their website, France is. Hence, I only asked if somebody knows the price for the mini frivole pendant in HK$.


----------



## LadyCupid

Kayceedee88 said:


> HK prices are not on their website, France is. Hence, I only asked if somebody knows the price for the mini frivole pendant in HK$.


https://www.vancleefarpels.com/hk/e...false&prodSort=&tokenNumber=0.865519809764379

It is towards the bottom of the dropdown list. I obviously checked before I posted my comment.


----------



## Kayceedee88

LadyCupid said:


> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/hk/e...false&prodSort=&tokenNumber=0.865519809764379
> 
> It is towards the bottom of the dropdown list. I obviously checked before I posted my comment.
> View attachment 4517224


Thank you for attaching the screenshot. For some reason, the link gives me the price in Canadian $. It’s most likely because I’m in Canada, hence it shows the local currency although the URL still shows HK... weird... but your reply was very helpful.


----------



## inverved

Guilloche Pendant: $4,850AUD.


----------



## gagabag

Don’t want to cause panic but my new SA just told me that there will be a price increase across all range from 1 Oct. No idea by how much. I’m in AU. Has anyone heard the same?


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## inverved

gagabag said:


> Don’t want to cause panic but my new SA just told me that there will be a price increase across all range from 1 Oct. No idea by how much. I’m in AU. Has anyone heard the same?



This is confirmed. Prices will increase by 4% in Australia on October 1st.


----------



## gagabag

no_1_diva said:


> This is confirmed. Prices will increase by 4% in Australia on October 1st.


Thanks for confirming it. I wonder if it’s only in AU as no one else here apart from us heard about it. It’s also a bit sneaky as everyone seems to be all caught up with the holiday pendant frenzy.


----------



## inverved

gagabag said:


> Thanks for confirming it. I wonder if it’s only in AU as no one else here apart from us heard about it. It’s also a bit sneaky as everyone seems to be all caught up with the holiday pendant frenzy.



I was actually caught up in the guilloche frenzy, lusting after the 5-motif bracelet and pendant. 

But to be honest, after getting my vintage onyx pendant in YG earlier in the year, which I wear every day, I don't have the urge to get any more VCA (or Cartier) pieces for the time being. I'm just enjoying what I already have.


----------



## honeypeach

gagabag said:


> Thanks for confirming it. I wonder if it’s only in AU as no one else here apart from us heard about it. It’s also a bit sneaky as everyone seems to be all caught up with the holiday pendant frenzy.



Yep, confirmed by my SA and another boutique staff. 
Not sure about other countries but definitely AU.
I’m thinking about buying the pave VA or MA earrings for an event this Thursday...


----------



## say brooke

Is there a price increase happening in the USA too? Hope not!


----------



## jenayb

say brooke said:


> Is there a price increase happening in the USA too? Hope not!



I’ve heard from a couple girlfriends we are going to see a price increase, but so far my SA has not confirmed.


----------



## izzyParis

jenaywins said:


> I’ve heard from a couple girlfriends we are going to see a price increase, but so far my SA has not confirmed.


Yikes, I hope not, I am still contemplating my next VCA piece.  Thanks for the intel.


----------



## jenayb

izzyParis said:


> Yikes, I hope not, I am still contemplating my next VCA piece.  Thanks for the intel.



I know, right? I hope my friends are clueless.


----------



## rakhee81

I’ve been told by two SAs in london at different boutiques that there was a price increase due in the UK in the next couple of weeks but this has been postponed until after the Brexit deal is done. One did say there would be an increase soon after but they don’t know when or by how much (might depend on how much of a hit the £ takes I guess!)


----------



## nycmamaofone

My SA said there would be one in Europe but not in America. Would be nice if we could get confirmation for this from another poster/SA.


----------



## floridamama

I’m from USA but was in Milan last week. She confirmed Europe would be having a price increase in the next few months.


----------



## Mali_

floridamama said:


> I’m from USA but was in Milan last week. She confirmed Europe would be having a price increase in the next few months.


Well glad I missed that bullet. I just bought my Carnelian 20M in Paris. I buy everywhere a plane lands so prices matter. Thanks for confirming. I’ll shop VCA in the U.S. for now.


----------



## 7777777

Current European and USA prices are very comparable. My guess is if the European prices confirmed to go up, USA will follow with the price adjustment shortly.


----------



## gagabag

October is here. Has anyone has seen any price increase? Curious to know if AU actually had one?


----------



## 4LV

Yes, Euro zone had an increase. I don't know about AU as I was not following the price there


----------



## zoesassynuo

From the website, AU price has also increased. Had hope the price held out till my trip in December but dang it!


----------



## honeypeach

gagabag said:


> October is here. Has anyone has seen any price increase? Curious to know if AU actually had one?



Yes, according to the website, some pieces (that I remembered the previous price) had increased around 4%.

YG Pave VA earrings:
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/e...bra/vcara44700-vintage-alhambra-earclips.html
from $17100 to $17800 (+4.09%)

MA Onyx pendant:
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/e...m00-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-1-motif.html
from $8000 to $8300 (+3.75%).

YG clover perlee bracelet:
https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/e...b00-perlee-clovers-bracelet-medium-model.html
from $36500 to $38000 (+4.10%)


----------



## gagabag

zoesassynuo said:


> From the website, AU price has also increased. Had hope the price held out till my trip in December but dang it!





honeypeach said:


> Yes, according to the website, some pieces (that I remembered the previous price) had increased around 4%.
> 
> YG Pave VA earrings:
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/e...bra/vcara44700-vintage-alhambra-earclips.html
> from $17100 to $17800 (+4.09%)
> 
> MA Onyx pendant:
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/e...m00-magic-alhambra-long-necklace-1-motif.html
> from $8000 to $8300 (+3.75%).
> 
> YG clover perlee bracelet:
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ww/e...b00-perlee-clovers-bracelet-medium-model.html
> from $36500 to $38000 (+4.10%)


Thanks for checking! Totally forgot about the website! I put a deposit on a couple of things and they have increased as well! Make me relieved to lock in the old price...


----------



## Elsa2006

Hi,
Can someone please tell me how much the Vintage Alhambra onyx 10 motif YG necklace was in the US around Aug 2017? I can't seem to locate this information.
I appreciate your help in advance.


----------



## HADASSA

Elsa2006 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please tell me how much the Vintage Alhambra onyx 10 motif YG necklace was in the US around Aug 2017? I can't seem to locate this information.
> I appreciate your help in advance.


Quite possibly $7150 - I bought a 10 MOP YG around September I think and it was the same price as the Onyx.


----------



## Mali_

HADASSA said:


> Quite possibly $7150 - I bought a 10 MOP YG around September I think and it was the same price as the Onyx.


Mine was $7,950 in December 2016.


----------



## HADASSA

HADASSA said:


> Quite possibly $7150 - I bought a 10 MOP YG around September I think and it was the same price as the Onyx.





Mali_ said:


> Mine was $7,950 in December 2016.



OK, I think I am correct. Price increase happened 09/28/2017 - price before was $7150, then with price increase $7650. HTH.


----------



## Mali_

HADASSA said:


> OK, I think I am correct. Price increase happened 09/28/2017 - price before was $7150, then with price increase $7650. HTH.


You’re definitely likely correct. I was just trying to show frustration as I remember folks on this board saying VCA had a decrease in (US) prices AFTER I had already bought several pieces. 
The onyx ten motif was my first necklace.


----------



## HADASSA

Mali_ said:


> You’re definitely likely correct. I was just trying to show frustration as I remember folks on this board saying *VCA had a decrease in (US) prices AFTER I had already bought several pieces. *
> The onyx ten motif was my first necklace.


My first piece of VCA was a 10-motifs white MOP which I purchased in 2014 - price, you guessed it, $7950 

I was caught up in this as well


----------



## klynneann

HADASSA said:


> My first piece of VCA was a 10-motifs white MOP which I purchased in 2014 - price, you guessed it, $7950
> 
> I was caught up in this as well


Same happened to me, but with a WG Perlee variation ring.  Don't remember exactly how much I paid, but it's about 1/3 _less_ now.


----------



## HADASSA

klynneann said:


> Same happened to me, but with a WG Perlee variation ring.  Don't remember exactly how much I paid, but it's about 1/3 _less_ now.


Such a bummer


----------



## louise_elouise

Hi all, in the UK, the SAs claim they don't know about any upcoming price increases ‍♀️


----------



## rakhee81

louise_elouise said:


> Hi all, in the UK, the SAs claim they don't know about any upcoming price increases ‍♀️



Hi there, I was told by two different SAs in London that there was supposed to be an increase at the beginning of October but that this has been ‘postponed’ until after the Brexit deal is confirmed... postponed for how long I don’t know!


----------



## Phoenix123

Can someone please tell me the price of the 5-motif Vintage Alhambra bracelet in WG pave pls? 

If you could pls state whether the price is before or after sales tax. If after, pls state the %.

Thank you.


----------



## LadyCupid

Phoenix123 said:


> Can someone please tell me the price of the 5-motif Vintage Alhambra bracelet in WG pave pls?
> 
> If you could pls state whether the price is before or after sales tax. If after, pls state the %.
> 
> Thank you.


Price can be found online.


----------



## Phoenix123

LadyCupid said:


> Price can be found online.



I can't find prices anymore.  I used to be able to, but they seem to have disappeared!


----------



## LadyCupid

Phoenix123 said:


> I can't find prices anymore.  I used to be able to, but they seem to have disappeared!


I don't have that issue. You need to select another country, then reselect US again. It's glitch on the site.


----------



## Phoenix123

LadyCupid said:


> I don't have that issue. You need to select another country, then reselect US again. It's glitch on the site.



Thank you.


----------



## Phoenix123

Hi ladies,

Can someone please share with me the pricing of the turquoise Rose de Noel if you see it on your website? Small-size.

I can't seem to get any pricing infor from the website where I am.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Phoenix123 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can someone please share with me the pricing of the turquoise Rose de Noel if you see it on your website? Small-size.
> 
> I can't seem to get any pricing infor from the website where I am.


Turquoise RDN is not on the US website and it hasn’t been for as long as I’ve been looking at RDNs


----------



## Phoenix123

Notorious Pink said:


> Turquoise RDN is not on the US website and it hasn’t been for as long as I’ve been looking at RDNs



Ah no worries.  Thank you though.


----------



## knittygirl

Did Van Cleef remove all their prices on US website or is this temporary?


----------



## knittygirl

knittygirl said:


> Did Van Cleef remove all their prices on US website or is this temporary?


never mind.  Found them


----------



## louise_elouise

Hi all,

For UK clients, guess there is no price increase on the horizon (as there is no Brexit deal on the horizon either)?


----------



## LuckyMe14

Hi all, I have a question about pricing. I have placed a special order and paid a 30% deposit before launch of the product. I will pick it up soon in the store, but will the price be increased? Ordered around August. Did this happen to anyone?


----------



## LadyCupid

LuckyMe14 said:


> Hi all, I have a question about pricing. I have placed a special order and paid a 30% deposit before launch of the product. I will pick it up soon in the store, but will the price be increased? Ordered around August. Did this happen to anyone?


I was told even if price increases, you will pay the old price at the time you placed your order. Hope that helps.


----------



## LuckyMe14

LadyCupid said:


> I was told even if price increases, you will pay the old price at the time you placed your order. Hope that helps.


Thanks for your answer  Hope so


----------



## LuckyMe14

I can confirm I paid the price before the increase (so at the time of order).


----------



## Mariajorgensen

Hi ladies, would anyone be able to tell me what the price for the Vintage Alhambra necklace in Paris/France?

Cant seem to see the prices as they automatically reflect the Australian Prices.

Thank you in advance xx


----------



## DS2006

Mariajorgensen said:


> Hi ladies, would anyone be able to tell me what the price for the Vintage Alhambra necklace in Paris/France?
> 
> Cant seem to see the prices as they automatically reflect the Australian Prices.
> 
> Thank you in advance xx



I am not sure we have the same features on our sites, but in the US, we can go to the very top right hand side of the webpage and change the country. I changed from USA to France, and the price of the yellow gold MOP pendant is 2 460,00 € .


----------



## Mariajorgensen

DS2006 said:


> I am not sure we have the same features on our sites, but in the US, we can go to the very top right hand side of the webpage and change the country. I changed from USA to France, and the price of the yellow gold MOP pendant is 2 460,00 € .



thank you for your help dear 

it lets me change the country but still only showing me the Australian prices, annoying!


----------



## bunniesandkoalas

I am new to this forum and wanted to understand which VCA collections ended up getting a price increase in the USA? I was looking at purchasing items before October 2019 but life happened. I'm looking at the Sweet Alhambra Bracelet in Rose Gold, Small Frivole Earrings in Gold and the Mini Frivole Bracelet in Gold. Thank you!


----------



## DS2006

bunniesandkoalas said:


> I am new to this forum and wanted to understand which VCA collections ended up getting a price increase in the USA? I was looking at purchasing items before October 2019 but life happened. I'm looking at the Sweet Alhambra Bracelet in Rose Gold, Small Frivole Earrings in Gold and the Mini Frivole Bracelet in Gold. Thank you!



Welcome! There are some great threads to look through on this forum if you like VCA!

There was not an increase on Alhambra in the US in October or since then. So you can still buy your pieces before the next increase (which is unknown).


----------



## elenam12345

Hi ladies, im new here. Can someone tell me the price difference on buying this braclet in paris vs. here in NYC

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...3jk00-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-5-motifs.html

and if this collection will be available


----------



## DS2006

elenam12345 said:


> Hi ladies, im new here. Can someone tell me the price difference on buying this braclet in paris vs. here in NYC
> 
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...3jk00-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-5-motifs.html
> 
> and if this collection will be available



If you are on the US site, you can go to the search box in the upper right hand corner and change the country.  I looked and the price in France for that bracelet is 5 050,00 € which is currently $5615.32 USD.  It's priced at $4950 on the US site, so it appears to be better to buy here at this time.


----------



## luvprada

Looks like it is $5600 in US see bottom of page 



































*Vintage Alhambra bracelet, 5 motifs*
Yellow gold
$6,400.00 (Excl. sales taxes)
 ADD TO MY SHOPPING BAGFree delivery and returns 
CONTACT US: 1-855-203-0938


----------



## DS2006

No, it's $4950 on the US site:

https://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/e...3jk00-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-5-motifs.html


----------



## luvprada

DS you are right. So strange that when I typed in US selection it came up with the above. Thanks for correcting me!


----------



## DS2006

luvprada said:


> DS you are right. So strange that when I typed in US selection it came up with the above. Thanks for correcting me!



I, too, have had to recheck the country because of odd prices before! I don't know why it sometimes changes on it's own!


----------



## jyyanks

Does anyone know when the next price increase will be? I want to buy a bracelet but wondering if I should buy now or if it could wait.


----------



## Frivole88

i want to know too when is the next price increase. i am looking forward to buy my first vca 5-motif bracelet. i'm torn between the yg mop and carnelian. which ladies do you think is a better choice for a first vca bracelet? TIA.


----------



## Mali_

jyyanks said:


> Does anyone know when the next price increase will be? I want to buy a bracelet but wondering if I should buy now or if it could wait.


I asked my SA and she didn’t know. Apparently no increase has been announced formally - for the US.


----------



## jyyanks

Mali_ said:


> I asked my SA and she didn’t know. Apparently no increase has been announced formally - for the US.



Thank you - this is great news!


----------



## cafecreme15

elenam12345 said:


> Hi ladies, im new here. Can someone tell me the price difference on buying this braclet in paris vs. here in NYC
> 
> https://www.vancleefarpels.com/ca/e...3jk00-vintage-alhambra-bracelet-5-motifs.html
> 
> and if this collection will be available





DS2006 said:


> If you are on the US site, you can go to the search box in the upper right hand corner and change the country.  I looked and the price in France for that bracelet is 5 050,00 € which is currently $5615.32 USD.  It's priced at $4950 on the US site, so it appears to be better to buy here at this time.


Also keep any projected savings from VAT refund in mind! I'm currently grappling with the same question - pay NY sales tax on lower face value price, or buy with slightly higher face value price (plus more for exchange rate) in Europe but get VAT refund. If anyone has any experience with this, please let me know how it worked out for you!


----------



## bunniesandkoalas

We are heading to Australia and I was wondering if anyone knows what the prices are like there considering how strong the USD is?

I am looking at the Sweet Alhambra bracelet in rose gold and the one with 6 motifs. Thank you!

***edit! I read previous posts and you can change the location in different countries. Thank you! I figured it out***


----------



## surfer

bunniesandkoalas said:


> We are heading to Australia and I was wondering if anyone knows what the prices are like there considering how strong the USD is?
> 
> I am looking at the Sweet Alhambra bracelet in rose gold and the one with 6 motifs. Thank you!
> 
> ***edit! I read previous posts and you can change the location in different countries. Thank you! I figured it out***


Def great price compared to the us! I have a great SA please let me know if you’d like her info!


----------



## Bee-licious

kristinlorraine said:


> i want to know too when is the next price increase. i am looking forward to buy my first vca 5-motif bracelet. i'm torn between the yg mop and carnelian. which ladies do you think is a better choice for a first vca bracelet? TIA.


I think mop is a good start! It matched a lot of outfits but the carnelian if it matches your skin tone will be gorgeous too. Sorry I’m no help lol


----------



## cromagnon

Not sure when exactly, but VCA definitely increased their prices within past 1.5 months. Sweet alhambra pieces for instance are $400 more. Ouch!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

cromagnon said:


> Not sure when exactly, but VCA definitely increased their prices within past 1.5 months. Sweet alhambra pieces for instance are $400 more. Ouch!!!


Are you sure you are looking at the right country pricing? I checked USA prices and compared to what I have for Feb 2020. There is no increase.


----------



## cromagnon

LadyCupid said:


> Are you sure you are looking at the right country pricing? I checked USA prices and compared to what I have for Feb 2020. There is no increase.



I have no idea how, but prices were different yesterday and I used same link, but now I see it’s back to normal. If I opened international website I was not aware of it. Now I feel relieved as there is one item I’d like to pick before price increase. By the way does anyone know when VCA plans to do it?


----------



## Mariajorgensen

cromagnon said:


> I have no idea how, but prices were different yesterday and I used same link, but now I see it’s back to normal. If I opened international website I was not aware of it. Now I feel relieved as there is one item I’d like to pick before price increase. By the way does anyone know when VCA plans to do it?


I got so scared!!! My birthday is in 4 weeks and I really wanted to get a vintage Alhambra necklace! Rather a price increase after that


----------



## honhon

with the falling economy i doubt vca will call an increase in price at this timing


----------



## princessna

Anyone knows the price for the following in Singapore?
1)  Sweet Alhambra Yellow Gold Mother Of Pearl Bracelet
2)  Perlée Pearls of Gold Bracelet Yellow Gold
3) Perlée Pearls of Gold Ring Small Model


----------



## LadyCupid

princessna said:


> Anyone knows the price for the following in Singapore?
> 1)  Sweet Alhambra Yellow Gold Mother Of Pearl Bracelet
> 2)  Perlée Pearls of Gold Bracelet Yellow Gold
> 3) Perlée Pearls of Gold Ring Small Model


All prices are listed on the website.


----------



## gagabag

Hi all! With all of the price hikes happening with leather goods this month, has anyone heard if there will be one in the VCA horizon? Not that I am able to wear most of my jewels with the pandemic crisis...


----------



## JewelryLover101

gagabag said:


> Hi all! With all of the price hikes happening with leather goods this month, has anyone heard if there will be one in the VCA horizon? Not that I am able to wear most of my jewels with the pandemic crisis...


I sure hope not! I can’t begin to understand how these houses think the market can bear price increases at this time. The only thing I can think is they are trying to make up for losses resulting from stores being closed?


----------



## surfer

gagabag said:


> Hi all! With all of the price hikes happening with leather goods this month, has anyone heard if there will be one in the VCA horizon? Not that I am able to wear most of my jewels with the pandemic crisis...


Yes it’s been confirmed. Price should go up by next week.


----------



## SDC2003

surfer said:


> Yes it’s been confirmed. Price should go up by next week.


Is this information from your sa and which country?


----------



## gagabag

surfer said:


> Yes it’s been confirmed. Price should go up by next week.


Bugger! I thought so! I’m torn as I haven’t even worn any of my jewelries for the past month so I’m not sure if I should add some more. I have to think about this tonight, lol! Thanks for the intel @surfer! x


----------



## cafecreme15

surfer said:


> Yes it’s been confirmed. Price should go up by next week.


Are you serious? I can’t believe these luxury houses. Do you have any further details?


----------



## DS2006

We are basically entering a worldwide recession including places that will have food shortages, and I wouldn't have much respect for a company that has a price increase now. I realize the very wealthy will not be affected in their buying, but I still think the timing shows total disrespect for the current circumstances. In the US we have not even been able to buy through a boutique since sometime in March. Hopefully there is not an increase in the US anytime soon. I understand if a country has a currency valuation change and they are just adjusting prices to equalize world pricing.


----------



## Meowwu

This is so sad. I have been eyeing and planning earring purchase for a while now (albeit undecided on the precise model). 

Does anyone know if the price hike applies to all countries?


----------



## surfer

SDC2003 said:


> Is this information from your sa and which country?


For Australia it’s been confirmed. Not sure by how much or if it will apply to all the pieces.


----------



## Mariajorgensen

surfer said:


> For Australia it’s been confirmed. Not sure by how much or if it will apply to all the pieces.



when is it confirmed to increase???

Been eyeing a vintage Alhambra necklace for a while but haven’t pulled the trigger yet


----------



## surfer

Mariajorgensen said:


> when is it confirmed to increase???
> 
> Been eyeing a vintage Alhambra necklace for a while but haven’t pulled the trigger yet


I think next week but I am not sure which day. Are you in Aus?


----------



## Mariajorgensen

surfer said:


> I think next week but I am not sure which day. Are you in Aus?


Yes!!! My birthday is on Monday guess I’m running to the store tomorrow to avoid paying more haha!!! Thank you for the heads up xx


----------



## DS2006

My friend (who is also on this forum) talked to her NY SA today and she said they have no notification of any US price increases as of today.


----------



## icedcoffee

I'm in Canada and checked with my SA and she has not heard anything about a price increase here.


----------



## fice16

DS2006 said:


> My friend (who is also on this forum) talked to her NY SA today and she said they have no notification of any US price increases as of today.



Keep our fingers crossed.     I have been hoping to try on some VCA necklaces, and may be selecting one for my 10th year wedding anniversary gift as promised by DH.  Have not been able to visit any VCA stores due to temporary store closure due to COVID-19.  Let's hope we won't see price increase in the US anytime soon.


----------



## Mariajorgensen

I was just in store and they confirmed a 5-7% increase in Australia on Tuesday 12th of May


----------



## mmgoodies

I just texted my SA in Las vegas, she said she's not aware of any price increase coming


----------



## lynne_ross

I am surprised that VCA would do a price increase right now between the economic crisis and exchange rates fluctuating like crazy. :/


----------



## northerndancer

lynne_ross said:


> I am surprised that VCA would do a price increase right now between the economic crisis and exchange rates fluctuating like crazy. :/



ITA but LV just did a price increase and there are rumours about Chanel.


----------



## lynne_ross

northerndancer said:


> ITA but LV just did a price increase and there are rumours about Chanel.


Wow. I wonder if either brand has done anything  to help those in need during this time. Off to look...


----------



## gagabag

The prices online now reflects the price hike. Anyone else has an increase besides AU?


----------



## JewelryLover101

gagabag said:


> The prices online now reflects the price hike. Anyone else has an increase besides AU?


No difference on US site


----------



## icedcoffee

I don't think there is a difference on the Canadian site either.


----------



## honhon

i am guessing that AU has made a foreign exchange adjustment?


----------



## mmgoodies

No difference on US and Mainland China sites


----------



## JewelryLover101

Uh oh, is it just me or are no prices currently showing up on US website? Hoping it’s just a computer glitch!


----------



## DS2006

JewelryLover101 said:


> Uh oh, is it just me or are no prices currently showing up on US website? Hoping it’s just a computer glitch!



Must have been a glitch because I see prices. Look up in the right hand corner and be sure it says USA in the location box if the prices don't come up now.


----------



## JewelryLover101

DS2006 said:


> Must have been a glitch because I see prices. Look up in the right hand corner and be sure it says USA in the location box if the prices don't come up now.


Yep, I double checked and prices still aren’t showing, but glad it appears to just be me!


----------



## mmgoodies

I see prices on the US site, no change 



JewelryLover101 said:


> Uh oh, is it just me or are no prices currently showing up on US website? Hoping it’s just a computer glitch!


----------



## Notorious Pink

JewelryLover101 said:


> Yep, I double checked and prices still aren’t showing, but glad it appears to just be me!


Sometimes the website decides to just switch you. This was happening to me and the country was set to www or something like that - one I switched it to US the prices  appeared.


----------



## lovelife001

JewelryLover101 said:


> Yep, I double checked and prices still aren’t showing, but glad it appears to just be me!



I had this issue yesterday as well. I also couldn’t locate the e-boutique. Checking on mobile today, prices are back


----------



## dbcelly

icedcoffee said:


> I'm in Canada and checked with my SA and she has not heard anything about a price increase here.


Wanted to check if you have any news on if / when there will be an increase in Canada? Thanks in advance. 

Also, I don’t have a dedicated SA so just wondering if anyone can advise on if there’s anything different between buying online / over phone vs through a SA?


----------



## icedcoffee

dbcelly said:


> Wanted to check if you have any news on if / when there will be an increase in Canada? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Also, I don’t have a dedicated SA so just wondering if anyone can advise on if there’s anything different between buying online / over phone vs through a SA?


Hi!  When I asked my SA if there was going to be a price increase (and she said she hadn't heard of any), I also asked her to let me know if she does hear of a price increase in the future.  If/when when I do, I'll post here  
 You're welcome!


----------



## cuselover

i keep seeing post of price increase in Europe in July ... is this true? are we expecting a price increase in US?


----------



## louise_elouise

cuselover said:


> i keep seeing post of price increase in Europe in July ... is this true? are we expecting a price increase in US?



Where have you seen that re: Europe? I hadn't seen that at all


----------



## cromagnon

According to a SA in New York, USA, the rumors about price increase are not confirmed yet. However she said that there might be one in near future.


----------



## greyish14

I have seen many people post about the July price increase as well, though unconfirmed by the SAs. I feel like once they actually confirm it will be too late lol


----------



## Meowwu

I haven’t seen any posts anywhere... now I am slightly worried lol.


----------



## pinkrose398

Oh crap! I just made an appt with my SA to come into the store on July 4 because that's the next weekend day she has appointments available. Should I go in earlier? I'm honestly worried about price increases because LV and Chanel just had them.

Edit: I just texted my SA and she said she hasn't heard anything. She just asked her manager and they also didn't hear anything. I asked her to keep me updated if she hears otherwise. We're in Canada.


----------



## fawnhagh

I heard rumors about price increase on 1 July worldwide too and it could be up to 15%?! As we don’t have VCA in our country I can only visit it when I travel in about 2 weeks and I’m afraid it would be too late... As much as I love the boutique experience I’m contemplating if I should order online


----------



## Meowwu

pinkrose398 said:


> Oh crap! I just made an appt with my SA to come into the store on July 4 because that's the next weekend day she has appointments available. Should I go in earlier? I'm honestly worried about price increases because LV and Chanel just had them.
> 
> Edit: I just texted my SA and she said she hasn't heard anything. She just asked her manager and they also didn't hear anything. I asked her to keep me updated if she hears otherwise. We're in Canada.


My experience is that Canadian SAs are very honest about price increase. So if they said there’s none, I wouldn’t be too worried!


----------



## louise_elouise

I hadn't heard about any of this. When I texted my SA last month, she also hasn't heard of a price increase.  I am in London...


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Phew, that's good to know!

Also, there's talk about an emergency VAT cut in the UK. Does anyone know if those are likely to be passed by VCA onto the consumer? Though I guess they could always do a price increase and then reduce the tax to hold or increase the final price...


----------



## EpiFanatic

Confirmed with my NY SA.  No price increase. I am comfortable with that.


----------



## Alena21

EpiFanatic said:


> Confirmed with my NY SA.  No price increase. I am comfortable with that.


Great!
 "I would love a price increase" said no buyer ever.


----------



## innerpeace85

Are you guys able to see prices on the website? TIA!


----------



## DS2006

innerpeace85 said:


> Are you guys able to see prices on the website? TIA!



Yes, check your country in the upper right corner and refresh the page.


----------



## louise_elouise

DS2006 said:


> Yes, check your country in the upper right corner and refresh the page.


Lol I feel like every few weeks we go through this post-response cycle


----------



## jsmile

Does anyone know when there was a last price increase?


----------



## DS2006

jsmile said:


> Does anyone know when there was a last price increase?



What I do know is that there have been decreases since there was an increase. The solid gold 5 motif Alhambra bracelet was about $4200 back in 2016 when I got it and it went down in price a few months later. I am not sure if there were one or two decreases, but that bracelet is $3900 now.  I think VCA was wise to realize prices had been increasing more than inflation (and incomes) and adjusted them.


----------



## pinkrose398

DS2006 said:


> What I do know is that there have been decreases since there was an increase. The solid gold 5 motif Alhambra bracelet was about $4200 back in 2016 when I got it and it went down in price a few months later. I am not sure if there were one or two decreases, but that bracelet is $3900 now.  I think VCA was wise to realize prices had been increasing more than inflation (and incomes) and adjusted them.


I’m not sure if the decreases are due to adjusting them for inflation / income but rather for the price of gold and for foreign exchange adjustments. Gold prices have fluctuated so they decrease the prices when gold prices go down.


----------



## DS2006

pinkrose398 said:


> I’m not sure if the decreases are due to adjusting them for inflation / income but rather for the price of gold and for foreign exchange adjustments. Gold prices have fluctuated so they decrease the prices when gold prices go down.



I considered that and think that is definitely a factor, but it is not the case for the amount of decrease that has stayed in effect the last few years as the price of gold has been relatively stable except for now (Oct 2019 to present). There were decreases at a stable time for gold prices.  I am concerned about an increase due to the current price of gold for sure.

One time I compared prices I found listed on this site in 2012 with 2019:
VA yg onyx bracelet  $3700, 3700
VA yg onyx earrings  $4150, 3550
Magic earrings           $5200, 4650

As you can see, prices are the same or lower now than 2012!


----------



## icedcoffee

My first VCA piece was in 2014 and it was $5100 CAD.  Today, that same piece is $4850 CAD   Funnily enough, my jumbo was $5050 CAD then.  And now, the price of the jumbo has jumped close to $10K CAD.  I'm still mad at VCA for decreasing the price lol.  I still wonder if they will decrease the price again, because they've done it before.


----------



## DS2006

DS2006 said:


> I considered that and think that is definitely a factor, but it is not the case for the amount of decrease that has stayed in effect the last few years as the price of gold has been relatively stable except for now (Oct 2019 to present). There were decreases at a stable time for gold prices.  I am concerned about an increase due to the current price of gold for sure.
> 
> One time I compared prices I found listed on this site in 2012 with 2019:
> VA yg onyx bracelet  $3700, 3700
> VA yg onyx earrings  $4150, 3550
> Magic earrings           $5200, 4650
> 
> As you can see, prices are the same or lower now than 2012!





icedcoffee said:


> My first VCA piece was in 2014 and it was $5100 CAD.  Today, that same piece is $4850 CAD   Funnily enough, my jumbo was $5050 CAD then.  And now, the price of the jumbo has jumped close to $10K CAD.  I'm still mad at VCA for decreasing the price lol.  I still wonder if they will decrease the price again, because they've done it before.



I think many of us are in the boat of having paid higher prices before the decrease! My first piece (5 motif solid yg) was $4200 in 2016 and now I think it's $3900 USD.  That's how I remember the year of the big decrease!  But I feel like we are at the bottom, and if we hear of an upcoming price increase, I'll try to buy a couple of things on my wishlist. I don't care to pay higher prices!  I think Chanel has lost their minds. I love Chanel the most of all the designer purses, but I won't pay these prices.


----------



## icedcoffee

DS2006 said:


> I think many of us are in the boat of having paid higher prices before the decrease! My first piece (5 motif solid yg) was $4200 in 2016 and now I think it's $3900 USD.  That's how I remember the year of the big decrease!  But I feel like we are at the bottom, and if we hear of an upcoming price increase, I'll try to buy a couple of things on my wishlist. I don't care to pay higher prices!  I think Chanel has lost their minds. I love Chanel the most of all the designer purses, but I won't pay these prices.


Thank you so much for making feel better about it!!!!!  That makes sense!  Selfishly, I hope so, as I actually bought something late last year (and have a special order coming) and if they had a decrease, I would be upset at myself for not having have waited for a possible decrease.  If there is a price increase, I think I will try to squeeze in another item too hehe


----------



## skykim

Just heard from my SA that a price increase may happen on July 1 - has anyone else heard this?


----------



## pinkrose398

skykim said:


> Just heard from my SA that a price increase may happen on July 1 - has anyone else heard this?


Where are you?


----------



## jsmile

skykim said:


> Just heard from my SA that a price increase may happen on July 1 - has anyone else heard this?



Can you provide more details of where this information came from?


----------



## skykim

pinkrose398 said:


> Where are you?


San Francisco - VCA in the Neiman Marcus. I also saw a youtuber mention the price increase as well.


----------



## Meowwu

skykim said:


> San Francisco - VCA in the Neiman Marcus. I also saw a youtuber mention the price increase as well.


So far, I have only heard that Europe will be having an increase in July 1. I have asked Canadian SAs and there’s been no notice.


----------



## pinkrose398

skykim said:


> San Francisco - VCA in the Neiman Marcus. I also saw a youtuber mention the price increase as well.



The Youtuber is based in Europe I believe, but if your US SA is saying there's an increase then maybe it's happening in the US too.

I just texted my Canadian SA but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Meowwu

pinkrose398 said:


> The Youtuber is based in Europe I believe, but if your US SA is saying there's an increase then maybe it's happening in the US too.
> 
> I just texted my Canadian SA but haven't heard back yet.


I was told by Canadian SAs that they get about two weeks notice for increases. I did ask earlier on in June. Lol if there’s an increase.... gosh online shopping? Lol 

TBH, VCA’s price increase is usually quite forgiving, especially considering Chanel and Dior’s price increases. Lol


----------



## fice16

skykim said:


> Just heard from my SA that a price increase may happen on July 1 - has anyone else heard this?



OMG, for real?  I was thinking to get a new necklace from the same boutique as yours.   Was dragging my feet to visit the boutique due to COVID19.  Too late now.  July 1st is just tomorrow.  Any info on the increase percent?  Thanks.


----------



## pinkrose398

Meowwu said:


> I was told by Canadian SAs that they get about two weeks notice for increases. I did ask earlier on in June. Lol if there’s an increase.... gosh online shopping? Lol
> 
> TBH, VCA’s price increase is usually quite forgiving, especially considering Chanel and Dior’s price increases. Lol


I just heard back from my SA and she said no increase in Canada.

There was a Youtuber who is reporting 15% increase in Europe. That's nuts!


----------



## skykim

pinkrose398 said:


> The Youtuber is based in Europe I believe, but if your US SA is saying there's an increase then maybe it's happening in the US too.
> 
> I just texted my Canadian SA but haven't heard back yet.


My SA wasn't 100% either so this may be just Europe, like you said.


----------



## Meowwu

pinkrose398 said:


> I just heard back from my SA and she said no increase in Canada.
> 
> There was a Youtuber who is reporting 15% increase in Europe. That's nuts!



Wow. If it’s 15% increase it would be one of their largest increase yet.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Not believing until I see it.


----------



## louise_elouise

Ya i literally asked my SA in London this weekend and she said no price increase on the horizon...


----------



## DS2006

All I can say is, if there's a 15% increase in Europe as of July 1, I am really, really happy I got my lapis bracelet from Paris in June!


----------



## sammix3

I’m really curious too because I just purchased from the NM SF boutique last week


----------



## lisawhit

I pulled up Ireland and the Perlee Clover Bracelet in yg is 25,600 euros....looks like a price increase to me in Europe....USA price is $24,600


----------



## DS2006

lisawhit said:


> I pulled up Ireland and the Perlee Clover Bracelet in yg is 25,600 euros....looks like a price increase to me in Europe....USA price is $24,600



I don't know about Ireland, but I do know the prices on the French site have the VAT added to the price whereas the US prices do not have tax added. So you can't necessarily compare prices between different countries unless you know the specific VAT added.


----------



## jsmile

pinkrose398 said:


> The Youtuber is based in Europe I believe, but if your US SA is saying there's an increase then maybe it's happening in the US too.
> 
> I just texted my Canadian SA but haven't heard back yet.



My Canada SA says no price increase yet


----------



## bhurry

I literally just texted my SA in San Fran and she said she has not heard of any VCA increase.  I told her to make sure to let me know as I have something on my never ending list lol.


----------



## louise_elouise

I see no change on the UK site


----------



## JewelryLover101

No increase that I see on the US site...at least not yet


----------



## Chivis

VCA called me today to tell me that my Alhambra necklace with the 2 extra inches added was shipped and i asked the lady about the price increase (Europe). She did not know about it but she did mention that it made sense due to current gold prices. She said maybe mid July...


----------



## DS2006

The SAs in the US will definitely know before a price increase, so I am 100% sure we will have a warning here before an increase takes effect so we can all buy before that happens!


----------



## jsmile

DS2006 said:


> All I can say is, if there's a 15% increase in Europe as of July 1, I am really, really happy I got my lapis bracelet from Paris in June!



Can anyone confirm that there was a 15% price increase in Europe today? I didn't get a chance to check the website before/after today.


----------



## fice16

jsmile said:


> Can anyone confirm that there was a 15% price increase in Europe today? I didn't get a chance to check the website before/after today.



For the item I was eyeing, there has been no price increase on the EU website yet.


----------



## VCA21

No increase yet in the EU


----------



## inverved

Vintage Alhambra Grey MOP pendant - $4,100AUD.


----------



## MsWatson

Purchased a Vintage Alhambra pendant today (2nd July in the UK) - no price increase.


----------



## TankerToad

Heads up!
Small USA price increase coming mid July -


----------



## cuselover

TankerToad said:


> Heads up!
> Small USA price increase coming mid July -


Do you know on what pieces and how much?


----------



## innerpeace85

TankerToad said:


> Heads up!
> Small USA price increase coming mid July -


Is Perlee line and Lotus going up in price?


----------



## TankerToad

Don’t know which items - seemed more like it was across the board -


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> Heads up!
> Small USA price increase coming mid July -


I just saw my SA on Friday and she said they hadn’t heard anything about an increase? Edited to add that I heard this from NY flagship.


----------



## say brooke

TankerToad said:


> Heads up!
> Small USA price increase coming mid July -


Oh no! Hope not in the middle of a pandemic! Been eyeing a few pieces.


----------



## DS2006

TankerToad said:


> Heads up!
> Small USA price increase coming mid July -



Did you hear this from the NY flagship boutique, by chance? I hope we hear more info fast. I wouldn't necessarily rush to buy with a 1-2% increase, but I might with 5%+.


----------



## Alena21

No increase in Japan but prices here are a bit higher than the rest of Asia. Not sure about South East Asia....Ladies from Thailand, Malaysia, Hong Kong and Singapore do chime in!


----------



## pigleto972001

I just heard this too from my SA at the flagship in nyc. She’s waiting to hear which pieces are going up.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Does anyone know how much the “small” size Frivole pendant necklace (plain yellow gold) costs in US dollars? For some reason it is not on the website.


----------



## cuselover

pigleto972001 said:


> I just heard this too from my SA at the flagship in nyc. She’s waiting to hear which pieces are going up.


Please keep us posted ... I still have a few items on my list to get (hope they are not part of the increase)


----------



## Alena21

I feel like price increase right now is like a punishment for your loyal customers. It really leaves bitter taste in my mouth tbh.


----------



## DS2006

My friend asked her SA in NYC this morning, and she said that the price increases affect certain pieces of HIGH JEWELRY, which is great news for most of us!


----------



## innerpeace85

DS2006 said:


> My friend asked her SA in NYC this morning, and she said that the price increases affect certain pieces of HIGH JEWELRY, which is great news for most of us!


Got similar information from my SA. High jewelry and some of the watches are going to have price increase. Phew!


----------



## jenaps

Does anyone know the price for the rock crystal 20 and the bracelet? Also, there’s no 10 motif available right?


----------



## nicole0612

jenaps said:


> Does anyone know the price for the rock crystal 20 and the bracelet? Also, there’s no 10 motif available right?


In USA before tax for rock crystal: $4300 for 5 motif, $17,200 for 20 motif, unfortunately no 10 motif.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

nicole0612 said:


> In USA before tax for rock crystal: $4300 for 5 motif, $17,200 for 20 motif, unfortunately no 10 motif.


Is the rock crystal available on website? Thank you


----------



## cafecreme15

lvjunkyxo said:


> Is the rock crystal available on website? Thank you


I’ve been told rock crystal is in very short supply and is available for VVIP only.


----------



## nicole0612

lvjunkyxo said:


> Is the rock crystal available on website? Thank you


It is not. You will need to tell your SA that you are interested and hope for the best. I have been able to get a few pieces and I am not a VIP by any means, however, it does seem to help to ask after making a decent purchase.


----------



## mishelbe

Hi.  Received a text today from my VCA SA in NM that he is getting intel from multiple sources that the price increase in the US will be on July 16.   He did not say which items would be affected.


----------



## DS2006

mishelbe said:


> Hi.  Received a text today from my VCA SA in NM that he is getting intel from multiple sources that the price increase in the US will be on July 16.   He did not say which items would be affected.



It's high jewelry only according to NYC flagship SAs.


----------



## jsmile

mishelbe said:


> Hi.  Received a text today from my VCA SA in NM that he is getting intel from multiple sources that the price increase in the US will be on July 16.   He did not say which items would be affected.



Please let us know if you get further word which items will be increasing. TIA


----------



## Yum3

my SA msged me today there will be price increase as of Aug 6 in Canada.


----------



## innerpeace85

Yum3 said:


> my SA msged me today there will be price increase as of Aug 6 in Canada.


For what lines?


----------



## icedcoffee

Yum3 said:


> my SA msged me today there will be price increase as of Aug 6 in Canada.


I heard the same thing today.  Thanks for confirming!


----------



## Yum3

innerpeace85 said:


> For what lines?


I msged her back asking how much jump and which products. Will update when I hear back!


----------



## icedcoffee

innerpeace85 said:


> For what lines?


I heard all jewelry and watches, but Yum3 can confirm when she hears back from her SA.


----------



## innerpeace85

icedcoffee said:


> I heard all jewelry and watches, but Yum3 can confirm when she hears back from her SA.





Yum3 said:


> I msged her back asking how much jump and which products. Will update when I hear back!


I heard only high jewelry and watches in US.


----------



## pinkrose398

I heard 5% increase in jewelry in Canada.


----------



## Yum3

icedcoffee said:


> I heard all jewelry and watches, but Yum3 can confirm when she hears back from her SA.


Iced coffee is right, got msg back it is for all the pieces around 5% increase!


----------



## bhurry

Anyone heard anything new for the US?


----------



## icedcoffee

Yum3 said:


> Iced coffee is right, got msg back it is for all the pieces around 5% increase!


Thanks for the info and confirming, Yum3!


----------



## fice16

Dear All, I am starting to think that with the increasing gold price, VCA is going to increase the price of their jewelry line sooner or later.   I have acquired two pieces recently in anticipation of their future price increase.  That’s just my thoughts.


----------



## Alena21

fice16 said:


> Dear All, I am starting to think that with the increasing gold price, VCA is going to increase the price of their jewelry line sooner or later.   I have acquired two pieces recently in anticipation of their future price increase.  That’s just my thoughts.


They not only make jewelry. They have their own traders and trade gold.  When the gold price fluctuates massively no matter up or down they make massive amounts of money.  So putting the price up is from pure greed at the moment. All big jewelry houses do this.


----------



## pinkrose398

Alena21 said:


> They not only make jewelry. They have their own traders and trade gold.  When the gold price fluctuates massively no matter up or down they make massive amounts of money.  So putting the price up is from pure greed at the moment. All big jewelry houses do this.


All the luxury brands are increasing their prices so I guess VCA is just going with the flow.


----------



## fice16

Alena21 said:


> They not only make jewelry. They have their own traders and trade gold.  When the gold price fluctuates massively no matter up or down they make massive amounts of money.  So putting the price up is from pure greed at the moment. All big jewelry houses do this.



Interesting to know the big jewelry houses trade gold like airline companies trading oil to hedge against the price fluctuations.  Richemont just released earnings on Jul 16 and reported quarterly sales down 47% due to extended shutdown due to COVID-19.  I think Richemont also wants to increase the prices of their products to somewhat offset the loss in revenue due to the sales slump caused by the pandemic. 









						Richemont Reports Quarterly Sales Down 47% Due To Covid-19 - News Break
					

Following the monthly announcements made by the FHS regarding Swiss watch exports and half-year results by Swatch Group a couple of days ago, it is now time for the other giant of the Swiss watch industry, Compagnie Financière Richemont SA, to announce its first-quarter 2020 results… And, as...




					www.newsbreak.com


----------



## Alena21

fice16 said:


> Interesting to know the big jewelry houses trade gold like airline companies trading oil to hedge against the price fluctuations.  Richemont just released earnings on Jul 16 and reported quarterly sales down 47% due to extended shutdown due to COVID-19.  I think Richemont also wants to increase the prices of their products to somewhat offset the loss in revenue due to the sales slump caused by the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richemont Reports Quarterly Sales Down 47% Due To Covid-19 - News Break
> 
> 
> Following the monthly announcements made by the FHS regarding Swiss watch exports and half-year results by Swatch Group a couple of days ago, it is now time for the other giant of the Swiss watch industry, Compagnie Financière Richemont SA, to announce its first-quarter 2020 results… And, as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsbreak.com


Not only jewelry houses. Watch houses too. Naturally everyone]'s  retail part of the business is suffering. Stores are still closed or working with limited capacity. But the situation at the moment is comparable to war. So putting the prices up is something that most customers would not appreciate. I certainly would not. I haven't heard anything about price increase in Asia yet...we shall see...


----------



## Alena21

I asked about price increase today and was told that price was increased for high jewelry and high end watches across Asia just recently. Since I'm not on the market for these I didn't bother asking my SA to elaborate.


----------



## Nesslee

Hello, anyone knows if there will be a price increase for VCA soon in Europe? Thanks


----------



## jsmile

VCA Canada prices just went up. Alhambra line went up about 4.8%


----------



## lynne_ross

x


----------



## EpiFanatic

No change to US yet.


----------



## bhurry

Wait did anyone hear a price increase in the US?


----------



## DS2006

They will periodically do price adjustments in particular countries due to the currency valuation. So just because one does, it doesn't mean we will.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

If I remember correctly, this necklace was $6200 last month. Is that right? I feel like I must be misremembering. If I am right that’s a huge increase


----------



## rhm

shopmycloset_lk said:


> If I remember correctly, this necklace was $6200 last month. Is that right? I feel like I must be misremembering. If I am right that’s a huge increase
> 
> View attachment 4818593



You are in the Canada domain. No changes to the USA prices at the moment on the web. The above piece is still $6,200.


----------



## cafecreme15

rhm said:


> You are in the Canada domain. No changes to the USA prices at the moment on the web. The above piece is still $6,200.


We should make this a sticky note at the top of every page in this thread “if you believe you are looking at US site but there was an enormous increase seemingly overnight, then check to make sure you are not on the Canada site”


----------



## ItsPurseonal

rhm said:


> You are in the Canada domain. No changes to the USA prices at the moment on the web. The above piece is still $6,200.





cafecreme15 said:


> We should make this a sticky note at the top of every page in this thread “if you believe you are looking at US site but there was an enormous increase seemingly overnight, then check to make sure you are not on the Canada site”



omg!! Thank you, i should have checked that. With all the increases happening across luxe brands I thought it wasn’t out of the question. Sorry for the confusion! Not sure why my phone would direct to the Canada site


----------



## cafecreme15

shopmycloset_lk said:


> omg!! Thank you, i should have checked that. With all the increases happening across luxe brands I thought it wasn’t out of the question. Sorry for the confusion! Not sure why my phone would direct to the Canada site


Not your fault at all! Lots of us have been guilty of this, myself included! Just a weird glitch in VCA servers I would guess.


----------



## dbcelly

Any chance you remember or know how much the sweet MOP necklace *was*.... I was eyeing that and can’t remember. I know it doesn’t matter now but I’m regretting not buying it in July and kinda naively hoping the sweets didn’t increase in price. 


jsmile said:


> VCA Canada prices just went up. Alhambra line went up about 4.8%





lynne_ross said:


> Yikes! Just looked at some of the new prices online.


----------



## shakayaya

dbcelly said:


> Any chance you remember or know how much the sweet MOP necklace *was*.... I was eyeing that and can’t remember. I know it doesn’t matter now but I’m regretting not buying it in July and kinda naively hoping the sweets didn’t increase in price.


I remember it being $1340 USD


----------



## dbcelly

shakayaya said:


> I remember it being $1340 USD


Thanks! I have the $1340USD screenshot but didn’t take a screenshot of the Canadian price...

If anyone remembers how much it was in CDN, let me know!


----------



## lynne_ross

dbcelly said:


> Any chance you remember or know how much the sweet MOP necklace *was*.... I was eyeing that and can’t remember. I know it doesn’t matter now but I’m regretting not buying it in July and kinda naively hoping the sweets didn’t increase in price.


No I do not know. I suspect the sweet line increased since the lines I have been eyeing pieces in all went up around 5%.


----------



## couturequeen

My NM SA in Bellevue said to expect a US increase in early September and Alhambra will be included.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Argh!  So annoyed.


----------



## LariceBoutique

couturequeen said:


> My NM SA in Bellevue said to expect a US increase in early September and Alhambra will be included.


Do you mind sharing your SA info? I plan on buying something soon but it will be my first time buying van cleef at NM. I usually buy my VC online since there is no boutique in WA. Also, do you recommend buying it with a NM card? I don’t have one yet but been contemplating if there are good benefits. Thank you


----------



## sammix3

couturequeen said:


> My NM SA in Bellevue said to expect a US increase in early September and Alhambra will be included.


Oh no!  Do you know what the % is?


----------



## nicole0612

LariceBoutique said:


> Do you mind sharing your SA info? I plan on buying something soon but it will be my first time buying van cleef at NM. I usually buy my VC online since there is no boutique in WA. Also, do you recommend buying it with a NM card? I don’t have one yet but been contemplating if there are good benefits. Thank you


Just FYI, this boutique will be closing in about a month since the NM location is closing, so you may consider whether it is worth your while to purchase at this NM rather than building your relationship with a stand alone VCA SA (or even remotely at another NM).


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> Just FYI, this boutique will be closing in about a month since the NM location is closing, so you may consider whether it is worth your while to purchase at this NM rather than building your relationship with a stand alone VCA SA (or even remotely at another NM).


I knew NM Bellevue was closing but didn’t know it is in a month. Terribly sad for all the employees working there!


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> I knew NM Bellevue was closing but didn’t know it is in a month. Terribly sad for all the employees working there!


Very sad. It was slated for early October the last I heard, so about ~6 weeks +/-.


----------



## couturequeen

sammix3 said:


> Oh no!  Do you know what the % is?



Not sure.



nicole0612 said:


> Just FYI, this boutique will be closing in about a month since the NM location is closing, so you may consider whether it is worth your while to purchase at this NM rather than building your relationship with a stand alone VCA SA (or even remotely at another NM).



Completely agree. I have contacts from my travels so not sweating this.



nicole0612 said:


> Very sad. It was slated for early October the last I heard, so about ~6 weeks +/-.



It seems faster? I was shocked to see they are already down to two levels, having shipped stuff to other stores. So sad to see in person. I will miss the people and shopping for VCA.

I do hope that we eventually get our own boutique if this pandemic ever subsides because it will be such a far distance to travel to see anything. Or maybe that’s the future for us here. Nothing on the coast except Cali. It wouldn’t be such a big deal if the boutique allowed us to consign instead of purchasing sight unseen.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Delete


----------



## nicole0612

couturequeen said:


> Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree. I have contacts from my travels so not sweating this.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems faster? I was shocked to see they are already down to two levels, having shipped stuff to other stores. So sad to see in person. I will miss the people and shopping for VCA.
> 
> I do hope that we eventually get our own boutique if this pandemic ever subsides because it will be such a far distance to travel to see anything. Or maybe that’s the future for us here. Nothing on the coast except Cali. It wouldn’t be such a big deal if the boutique allowed us to consign instead of purchasing sight unseen.


I agree! I have been purchasing more from stand alone VCAs in recent years, but it’s so nice to have this one as an option when wanting to compare pieces that come in different shades.


----------



## DS2006

NYC flagship SA said today that she does not have any info regarding a price increase. She said sometimes they only get a couple of days notice. So I wonder how a NM SA has information like that weeks ahead of time? It makes it so hard to decide whether to make a purchase or not.


----------



## jsmile

couturequeen said:


> Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely agree. I have contacts from my travels so not sweating this.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems faster? I was shocked to see they are already down to two levels, having shipped stuff to other stores. So sad to see in person. I will miss the people and shopping for VCA.
> 
> I do hope that we eventually get our own boutique if this pandemic ever subsides because it will be such a far distance to travel to see anything. Or maybe that’s the future for us here. Nothing on the coast except Cali. It wouldn’t be such a big deal if the boutique allowed us to consign instead of purchasing sight unseen.



If you are in the Seattle area and the borders open up, it is a 2.5 to 3 hour drive up to Vancouver. We have our own VCA store and might be cheaper with the exchange rate. Come visit us


----------



## EpiFanatic

jsmile said:


> If you are in the Seattle area and the borders open up, it is a 2.5 to 3 hour drive up to Vancouver. We have our own VCA store and might be cheaper with the exchange rate. Come visit us


I would think Americans are persona non grata right now.  (I'm American.)


----------



## jsmile

EpiFanatic said:


> I would think Americans are persona non grata right now.  (I'm American.)




For now. As noted, after the pandemic and after the border open up. Lol


----------



## LariceBoutique

nicole0612 said:


> Just FYI, this boutique will be closing in about a month since the NM location is closing, so you may consider whether it is worth your while to purchase at this NM rather than building your relationship with a stand alone VCA SA (or even remotely at another NM).


Oh wow i didn’t know. Thanks for letting me know. I guess i will keep buying it online then.


----------



## Croissant

DS2006 said:


> NYC flagship SA said today that she does not have any info regarding a price increase. She said sometimes they only get a couple of days notice. So I wonder how a NM SA has information like that weeks ahead of time? It makes it so hard to decide whether to make a purchase or not.


you're in manhattan too?! my SA said expect an increase in February or late January.


----------



## HADASSA

Croissant said:


> you're in manhattan too?! my SA said expect an increase in February or late January.


Next year, right? Then why are there price increases across other markets and not the US, with the US dollar weaker against major world currencies? We can't get a straight answer from neither VCA nor Cartier (both Richemont owned).


----------



## EpiFanatic

Croissant said:


> you're in manhattan too?! my SA said expect an increase in February or late January.


Here’s to hoping!


----------



## DS2006

Croissant said:


> you're in manhattan too?! my SA said expect an increase in February or late January.



No, but I decided to start buying there since it is the most likely one for me to visit on the east coast and things have to go there for repair or adjustment anyway.  I am very glad to hear they are not expecting an increase soon!


----------



## lilpikachu

I wish Australian customers had the option to purchase online.. fingers crossed it happens sometime this year!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

lilpikachu said:


> I wish Australian customers had the option to purchase online.. fingers crossed it happens sometime this year!



Wow what a bummer... I had no idea


----------



## Jewwels

Did the prices just go up????
I just checked website!!!!


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Jewwels said:


> Did the prices just go up????
> I just checked website!!!!



Prices are the same as in June in Australia


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Jewwels said:


> Did the prices just go up????
> I just checked website!!!!



They are also the same in the US. What country are you in?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Jewwels said:


> Did the prices just go up????
> I just checked website!!!!


Are you checking out the site via Canada when you’re in the Us? Seems like a common mistake a lot of us make and usually accounts for the somewhat substantial increase in pricing.


----------



## Jewwels

Thanks!
I Must’ve signed into a different country without realizing....


----------



## JewelryLover101

I just got the dreaded text from an SA that I have worked with before...price increase in the US on 9/17  She said the increase is 5-8%, but I didn’t ask whether it is across the board or just certain lines.


----------



## sammix3

JewelryLover101 said:


> I just got the dreaded text from an SA that I have worked with before...price increase in the US on 9/17  She said the increase is 5-8%, but I didn’t ask whether it is across the board or just certain lines.


From a VCA boutique SA?


----------



## bhurry

JewelryLover101 said:


> I just got the dreaded text from an SA that I have worked with before...price increase in the US on 9/17  She said the increase is 5-8%, but I didn’t ask whether it is across the board or just certain lines.


Oh no not good!!!  I need a little more time, anyone else heard anything?


----------



## Jewwels

Oh no!!!
Thanks for info!


----------



## JewelryLover101

sammix3 said:


> From a VCA boutique SA?


Yes, a Vegas boutique


----------



## fice16

JewelryLover101 said:


> I just got the dreaded text from an SA that I have worked with before...price increase in the US on 9/17  She said the increase is 5-8%, but I didn’t ask whether it is across the board or just certain lines.



I heard it depends on collections.  I didn’t ask specific as I am not in look For new items currently.


----------



## JewelryLover101

JewelryLover101 said:


> I just got the dreaded text from an SA that I have worked with before...price increase in the US on 9/17  She said the increase is 5-8%, but I didn’t ask whether it is across the board or just certain lines.


Ok, she clarified that she misread the announcement...only high jewelry and certain timepieces will be impacted. Phew!


----------



## bhurry

JewelryLover101 said:


> Ok, she clarified that she misread the announcement...only high jewelry and certain timepieces will be impacted. Phew!


Thank you, I can breathe now ha ha.


----------



## cafecreme15

When was the last time VCA had a price increase, at least in the US?


----------



## DS2006

cafecreme15 said:


> When was the last time VCA had a price increase, at least in the US?



It's been a long time. They actually decreased prices. For example, in 2016, I bought the solid gold 5 motif for around $4200 and that bracelet is now $3900.


----------



## cafecreme15

DS2006 said:


> It's been a long time. They actually decreased prices. For example, in 2016, I bought the solid gold 5 motif for around $4200 and that bracelet is now $3900.


Wow. Glad for decreased prices but I would’ve been livid if I purchased something before!


----------



## DS2006

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow. Glad for decreased prices but I would’ve been livid if I purchased something before!



I'll tell you, I wasn't thrilled when prices were lowered months after I bought my bracelet. On the other hand, I was just glad I have not bought a lot more during the time period when prices were higher. I am sure many people were affected in that way. I very much want to buy a few more small items before they do raise prices again. It has been very nice to have the lower prices for an extended time! (Of course, the prices are relatively high now, anyway!)


----------



## cafecreme15

DS2006 said:


> I'll tell you, I wasn't thrilled when prices were lowered months after I bought my bracelet. On the other hand, I was just glad I have not bought a lot more during the time period when prices were higher. I am sure many people were affected in that way. I very much want to buy a few more small items before they do raise prices again. It has been very nice to have the lower prices for an extended time! (Of course, the prices are relatively high now, anyway!)


Ha exactly! Hard for me to tell what constitutes a small item these days! I was hoping to get 2 more purchases in before a price increase but now we are potentially buying an apartment within the next year so pressing pause on VCA would be the smart thing to do.


----------



## Buxey

Did you all know that VCA US increased prices by 3% for their high jewelry? Alhambra pieces didn’t get affected.  It makes much more sense to buy VCA high jewelry items from Europe (when it is safe to travel again).  I have been eyeing Two Butterfly Between the Finger ring in white gold & diamonds for a year now.. Really bummed by this price increase news

View attachment 4838693


----------



## DS2006

The butterflies are not in the high jewelry collection. Are you saying they raised prices on some non-high jewelry, just not Alhambra?


----------



## cattttrannn

My SA from the boutique just texted me all pieces will have 5% price increase across aboard, she didn’t say about the effective date, but if I order from current collection now I will get the order form and secure the pieces that she will tell me the new prices when she finds out, hahaha


----------



## sammix3

cattttrannn said:


> My SA from the boutique just texted me all pieces will have 5% price increase across aboard, she didn’t say about the effective date, but if I order from current collection now I will get the order form and secure the pieces that she will tell me the new prices when she finds out, hahaha


Is this in the US?


----------



## cattttrannn

sammix3 said:


> Is this in the US?


Yes, I am in US. I tried to check with my SA in NM too


----------



## innerpeace85

cattttrannn said:


> My SA from the boutique just texted me all pieces will have 5% price increase across aboard, she didn’t say about the effective date, but if I order from current collection now I will get the order form and secure the pieces that she will tell me the new prices when she finds out, hahaha


I heard from VCA SA in CA,US that there is 5% increase in price across the board on September 24th. This price increase will Include new releases too.


----------



## izzyParis

innerpeace85 said:


> I heard from VCA SA in CA,US that there is 5% increase in price across the board on September 24th. This price increase will Include new releases too.


Yikes, I am not ready! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cattttrannn

She also said new collection which is not launched until Oct 1st will have new prices too, she will let me know when she has the prices. She quoted for me previously, now let’s see how much it would be different


----------



## innerpeace85

cattttrannn said:


> She also said new collection which is not launched until Oct 1st will have new prices too, she will let me know when she has the prices. She quoted for me previously, now let’s see how much it would be different


Yes that's what I heard too. Why release prices for the new pieces and then increase price shortly there after?


----------



## jenaps

innerpeace85 said:


> Yes that's what I heard too. Why release prices for the new pieces and then increase price shortly there after?


That’s what I am wondering...


----------



## jesschr

Has anybody heard about the increase for Canada? Got my eye on my first piece and I would like to snag before any increase


----------



## cattttrannn

Here is what she quoted previously: the rose gold grey MOP is $5650, the chalcedony (light blue) is $6500, and the blue agate is $6,150. Our central team does not know how many pieces we will be allocated so let me know if you would like to preorder any of these before the launch 10/1.
Now her text: we are having a price increase across all categories of 5%. Since those pieces are not launching before the price increase, we can only charge the new price for them.


----------



## cattttrannn

My SA confirmed the effective date is the 24th as innerpeace85 said. Also if you order before then, you will secure the old prices


----------



## say brooke

cattttrannn said:


> My SA confirmed the effective date is the 24th as innerpeace85 said. Also if you order before then, you will secure the old prices


Gosh NO! Not ready for this!! Is it across the board?


----------



## nicole0612

Familiar tactics.


----------



## sammix3

innerpeace85 said:


> I heard from VCA SA in CA,US that there is 5% increase in price across the board on September 24th. This price increase will Include new releases too.


Oh wow thanks for sharing


----------



## Comfortably Numb

that's a bummer. couldn't they give us a break this year?!


----------



## bhurry

Comfortably Numb said:


> that's a bummer. couldn't they give us a break this year?!


We’ve been through enough.


----------



## bhurry

Didn’t they say same thing for Cartier there was suppose to be price increase everywhere but fortunately we didn’t get one in the US?  Just hoping no price increase


----------



## beansbeans

innerpeace85 said:


> Yes that's what I heard too. Why release prices for the new pieces and then increase price shortly there after?



I speculate the price increase was a last minute decision / pressure from shareholders to boost revenues in the last week of their Q2 and hopefully into Q3.

_"Also, the most impacted businesses of Richemont are the specialist watchmakers, with a 56% drop in sales. Jewellery Maisons (mostly Cartier and Van Cleef) fared better than the other business areas (-41% sales)."_









						Industry News - Richemont 2020 Quarterly Sales Minus 47% Due Covid-19
					

Following the monthly announcements made by the FHS regarding Swiss watch exports and half-year results by Swatch Group a couple of days ago, it is now time for the other giant of the Swiss watch industry, Compagnie Financière Richemont SA, to announce its first-quarter 2020 results… And, as...




					monochrome-watches.com
				




ETA: Today (sept 9) was also their Annual General Meeting so probably lots of pressure from shareholders to present a more favorable forecast for upcoming quarters.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> Familiar tactics.


Could you please elaborate on this? I haven't followed VCA long enough to know if they have done this before. 

Honestly though, 5% is not too bad considering the recent and upcoming Chanel price increases. Not going to buy anything before this VCA price increase.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

innerpeace85 said:


> Could you please elaborate on this? I haven't followed VCA long enough to know if they have done this before.
> 
> Honestly though, 5% is not too bad considering the recent and upcoming Chanel price increases. Not going to buy anything before this VCA price increase.



Oh don't even get me started on Chanel...


----------



## DS2006

The prices have been (relatively) low for a long time now. I hate that they are raising them at this particular time. But I bought my solid gold 5 motif VA bracelet back in the spring of 2016 for $4200.  A few months after that they lowered prices and it was priced at $3900. So really, in one way we are fortunate they stayed lower all this time. I'm just mad at myself that I wasn't buying a little more during that time! I'll buy something before the 24th, but it will be hard to decide what!


----------



## bhurry

So I got notified by 3 different SA that indeed there is price inrease 24 Sept.   so sad


----------



## pinkrose398

jesschr said:


> Has anybody heard about the increase for Canada? Got my eye on my first piece and I would like to snag before any increase


Canada just had an increase in July so I doubt there will be another one soon.


----------



## chromemilou

cattttrannn said:


> Here is what she quoted previously: the rose gold grey MOP is $5650, the chalcedony (light blue) is $6500, and the blue agate is $6,150. Our central team does not know how many pieces we will be allocated so let me know if you would like to preorder any of these before the launch 10/1.
> Now her text: we are having a price increase across all categories of 5%. Since those pieces are not launching before the price increase, we can only charge the new price for them.


Thank you so much for the information! When she said "rose gold grey MOP," is this a new piece VCA will be offering? On the website, I only see a pendant that fits this description or a bracelet and necklace but these have alternating RG grey MOP and diamond RG MOP motifs and none of these items have a value close to 5650.


----------



## sammix3

Do we know for sure it’s 5% for every item or will it vary?


----------



## cattttrannn

chromemilou said:


> Thank you so much for the information! When she said "rose gold grey MOP," is this a new piece VCA will be offering? On the website, I only see a pendant that fits this description or a bracelet and necklace but these have alternating RG grey MOP and diamond RG MOP motifs and none of these items have a value close to 5650.


They are new single Magic pendants with chains that someone already posted pictures in this forum


----------



## chromemilou

cattttrannn said:


> They are new single Magic pendants with chains that someone already posted pictures in this forum


Got it. Thanks again!


----------



## DS2006

sammix3 said:


> Do we know for sure it’s 5% for every item or will it vary?



I was told an "average increase of 5%" by a NY SA.


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## JewelryLover101

DS2006 said:


> I was told an "average increase of 5%" by a NY SA.


5% really isn’t *that* bad considering the already high prices of VCA. Not enough to make me run out and buy anything.


----------



## fice16

JewelryLover101 said:


> 5% really isn’t *that* bad considering the already high prices of VCA. Not enough to make me run out and buy anything.



Same here.  I already bought my two necklaces in July in anticipation of potential price increase, so will not be buying anything this time period .


----------



## Alena21

I have allergies to price increases especially here in Japan where VCA is much more expensive than the rest of the world...


----------



## DS2006

JewelryLover101 said:


> 5% really isn’t *that* bad considering the already high prices of VCA. Not enough to make me run out and buy anything.



I agree especially in the lower price tiers. It starts adding up, though for people buying Magic or other pave pieces or Perlee clover bangles, etc. However, it is a reasonable excuse to go buy something since I was planning on getting something for Christmas anyway.   May as well get it at the lower price!


----------



## say brooke

DS2006 said:


> The prices have been (relatively) low for a long time now. I hate that they are raising them at this particular time. But I bought my solid gold 5 motif VA bracelet back in the spring of 2016 for $4200.  A few months after that they lowered prices and it was priced at $3900. So really, in one way we are fortunate they stayed lower all this time. I'm just mad at myself that I wasn't buying a little more during that time! I'll buy something before the 24th, but it will be hard to decide what!


Same! Just don't know what to get before the 24th. Got too much on my wishlist!


----------



## say brooke

bhurry said:


> So I got notified by 3 different SA that indeed there is price inrease 24 Sept.   so sad


Did they say how much and is it across the board?


----------



## bhurry

say brooke said:


> Did they say how much and is it across the board?


This is what she emailed me:


Yes there is a price increase on September 24th and it will be up to 5% and basically on
everything.


----------



## say brooke

bhurry said:


> This is what she emailed me:
> 
> 
> Yes there is a price increase on September 24th and it will be up to 5% and basically on
> everything.


Thanks!


----------



## Toronto24

lynne_ross said:


> Canada already had an increase in recent weeks, about 5% across board.



 I didn’t know we had an increase! Was planning on getting the perlee clover bracelet (finally!) but I wasn’t informed by my SA about any increases and just hadn’t had time to check in with her. I am not happy


----------



## nicole0612

innerpeace85 said:


> Could you please elaborate on this? I haven't followed VCA long enough to know if they have done this before.
> 
> Honestly though, 5% is not too bad considering the recent and upcoming Chanel price increases. Not going to buy anything before this VCA price increase.


I mean that all of the houses use this tactic. Their best method to spur instant sales is to inform their buyers of an impending price increase. It certainly seems to work in generating a flood of sales and panicked buying as if the items were needed to sustain life or were being given out for free. It creates the opposite reaction for me; price increases will happen and are expected, but when I feel manipulated I take a step back. I would rather buy for a slight bit more and have it be a fun and leisurely experience entirely on my terms and timeline.


----------



## Alena21

nicole0612 said:


> I mean that all of the houses use this tactic. Their best method to spur instant sales is to inform their buyers of an impending price increase. It certainly seems to work in generating a flood of sales and panicked buying as if the items were needed to sustain life or were being given out for free. It creates the opposite reaction for me; price increases will happen and are expected, but when I feel manipulated I take a step back. I would rather buy for a slight bit more and have it be a fun and leisurely experience entirely on my terms and timeline.


+1


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## EpiFanatic

nicole0612 said:


> I mean that all of the houses use this tactic. Their best method to spur instant sales is to inform their buyers of an impending price increase. It certainly seems to work in generating a flood of sales and panicked buying as if the items were needed to sustain life or were being given out for free. It creates the opposite reaction for me; price increases will happen and are expected, but when I feel manipulated I take a step back. I would rather buy for a slight bit more and have it be a fun and leisurely experience entirely on my terms and timeline.


I love your way of thinking. I want to think that way too. I just need to be disciplined and see the bigger picture.


----------



## innerpeace85

nicole0612 said:


> I mean that all of the houses use this tactic. Their best method to spur instant sales is to inform their buyers of an impending price increase. It certainly seems to work in generating a flood of sales and panicked buying as if the items were needed to sustain life or were being given out for free. It creates the opposite reaction for me; price increases will happen and are expected, but when I feel manipulated I take a step back. I would rather buy for a slight bit more and have it be a fun and leisurely experience entirely on my terms and timeline.



Thank you for the reply! I don't mind the 5% price increase and not buying anything now. But the thing that leaves a bad taste is the price increase on the new releases. Couldn't they announce the price after the increase or not increase on the new pieces? This price increase must have not been an overnight decision and I am sure the new pieces are marked up enough even without additional 5%.


----------



## Notorious Pink

innerpeace85 said:


> Thank you for the reply! I don't mind the 5% price increase and not buying anything now. But the thing that leaves a bad taste is the price increase on the new releases. Couldn't they announce the price after the increase or not increase on the new pieces? This price increase must have not been an overnight decision and I am sure the new pieces are marked up enough even without additional 5%.


They’ve done this before so I’m not surprised.

at first I freaked out a bit seeing the increase but doing the math - not that I want to spend more, but it’s not going to change my wishlist. It just might take a little bit longer.


----------



## lynne_ross

HK is also having a price increase. Sounds similar to other jurisdictions- 5%


----------



## say brooke

Does anyone know what the price of the perlee clover white gold bangle would be after the price increase?


----------



## DS2006

say brooke said:


> Does anyone know what the price of the perlee clover white gold bangle would be after the price increase?



The average price increase is about 5%. We won't see the actual prices until they change them on the website, I assume on Sept 24th.


----------



## Sergi

Hey y’all my SA just randomly texted me that on sept 23 there will be a “5% increase globally”.


----------



## louise_elouise

I heard UK wasn't having the price increase?


----------



## alana40

anyone knows if prices in Australia will be increase ? already did ??


----------



## palmbeachpink

alana40 said:


> anyone knows if prices in Australia will be increase ? already did ??


saw a VCA YT video + she was in AU, she ordered from melbourne to give them biz b/c of lockdown + said increase will be there too on Sept 23/24 - HTH


----------



## princessCA

bhurry said:


> We’ve been through enough.


I know.   And there was just an earthquake in Los Angeles.  (4.6) We’ve had enough. Really !


----------



## Meowwu

Will the global increase on 24 be applicable to countries that had already had an increase in the summer? Ie Canada?


----------



## lynne_ross

X


----------



## louboutincherie

What about Europe? anybody knows if will be increase?


----------



## icedcoffee

Meowwu said:


> Will the global increase on 24 be applicable to countries that had already had an increase in the summer? Ie Canada?


I don't think so (in Canada).  I haven't heard anything from my SA.


----------



## Meowwu

icedcoffee said:


> I don't think so (in Canada).  I haven't heard anything from my SA.


Likewise. Couple of posts back someone used the word “globally”, so thought there’s no harm in asking here to confirm.


----------



## icedcoffee

Meowwu said:


> Likewise. Couple of posts back someone used the word “globally”, so thought there’s no harm in asking here to confirm.


For sure   Thank you for bringing it up, because I always wonder about certain things, like prices lol, but don't ask, and thankfully other people ask here hehe.  Have a great day


----------



## princessna

Just an update for Singaporeans. Was down at VCA Ion, wanted to get another Sweet Alhambra, MOP YG bracelet. But OOS, apparently was told worldwide shortage of stocks.


----------



## Alena21

princessna said:


> Just an update for Singaporeans. Was down at VCA Ion, wanted to get another Sweet Alhambra, MOP YG bracelet. But OOS, apparently was told worldwide shortage of stocks.


There is never stock in Singapore.  Their supply is the worst or they do just try to present it this way so you buy in fear of missing out.
 They have the worst customer service in the world too. I have friends -VVIP that live there but won't buy there. They were so badly turned off. I had similar experience too. The staff is very "basic".


----------



## beansbeans

Alena21 said:


> There is never stock in Singapore.  Their supply is the worst or they do just try to present it this way so you buy in fear of missing out.
> They have the worst customer service in the world too. I have friends -VVIP that live there but won't buy there. They were so badly turned off. I had similar experience too. The staff is very "basic".



I've been told by SAs and see the out-of-stocks online, but still hard to believe that there's really a shortage of MOP. If it's all hype, then it's a great way to condition people to buy and even "excuse" the price increase in this crap year.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

bhurry said:


> Didn’t they say same thing for Cartier there was suppose to be price increase everywhere but fortunately we didn’t get one in the US?  Just hoping no price increase



Cartier is having a price increase in US starting October 1st.


----------



## chromemilou

I was in one of the NY VCA boutiques just last night and my SA confirmed a price increase anywhere from 5 to 8% depending on the item starting tomorrow so one day remaining at the old prices.


----------



## Nattie35

Prices just went up on US site. I was about to make a last minute purchase and the price jumped!


----------



## chromemilou

Nattie35 said:


> Prices just went up on US site. I was about to make a last minute purchase and the price jumped!


Omg! That sucks. I just checked the website too and the new higher prices are up. I really thought they were going to do the updates overnight.


----------



## vcalover2020

Nattie35 said:


> Prices just went up on US site. I was about to make a last minute purchase and the price jumped!


I was checking the website too and saw the price changed after reloading the webpage. 5% for sure to most of the products.


----------



## DS2006

I had a list of prices for several items prior to the Sept. 2016 decrease, and the new prices now are just slightly under the pre-Sept. 2016 prices. So that's at least slightly comforting.


----------



## ohsohappy

Nattie35 said:


> Prices just went up on the US site. I was about to make a last-minute purchase and the price jumped!


After reading your posting, I just checked the website.  Kind of scary how they could increase the price in this era lol
I was just so weak .... I couldn't resist so purchased some items right before the increase...

As usual, it seems they mainly increased the popular  and/or relatively low-priced items the most; perlee clover bracelets, Alhambra bracelet watches, 3 motive Alhambra pave earrings, magic pave earrings and bouton d'or lines etc.


----------



## Blux88

Does anyone see the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif MOP YG or the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif hammered YG bracelets anymore on their website (US)? I hope my phone is just acting weird and not because they took it down....


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Is it only me or is all the prices not available online? Wanted to see if prices went up here in Australia as we had an increase earlier in May????


----------



## lisawhit

Blux88 said:


> Does anyone see the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif MOP YG or the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif hammered YG bracelets anymore on their website (US)? I hope my phone is just acting weird and not because they took it down....


they are not on the website....don't know why??????


----------



## Mjxxsyd

lisawhit said:


> they are not on the website....don't know why??????


They seem to appear for me however you need to filter to Alhambra under the braclet section xo


----------



## DS2006

I was told by a NY SA that yg MOP bracelets were sold out in the US. So they may take down items that are not available to order.


----------



## Nipsulii

Im new with VCA. How many times a year VCA increases prices and is it always usually 5%? And will there be a price increase in Europe soon?


----------



## DS2006

Nipsulii said:


> Im new with VCA. How many times a year VCA increases prices and is it always usually 5%? And will there be a price increase in Europe soon?



There is no schedule of price increases. There was actually a price decrease in the US in Sept. 2016. The prices today are slightly less than the prices prior to that decrease. Sometimes there are pricing adjustments in certain countries due to currency valuations.


----------



## shinelove20

DS2006 said:


> I had a list of prices for several items prior to the Sept. 2016 decrease, and the new prices now are just slightly under the pre-Sept. 2016 prices. So that's at least slightly comforting.


OOh, I didn't know they did a price decrease in sept 2016! I wasn't into luxury then What's the story behind?


----------



## DS2006

shinelove20 said:


> OOh, I didn't know they did a price decrease in sept 2016! I wasn't into luxury then What's the story behind?



I do not know the answer, but one of my thoughts is that they had raised prices more than incomes and other goods had increased and found that their sales were not increasing. The prices look high to me now, so imagine in early 2016 how high they seemed!


----------



## HADASSA

Alena21 said:


> There is never stock in Singapore.  Their supply is the worst or they do just try to present it this way so you buy in fear of missing out.
> They have the worst customer service in the world too. I have friends -VVIP that live there but won't buy there. They were so badly turned off. I had similar experience too. The staff is very "basic".





beansbeans said:


> I've been told by SAs and see the out-of-stocks online, but still hard to believe that there's really a shortage of MOP. If it's all hype, then it's a great way to condition people to buy and even "excuse" the price increase in this crap year.


Is there a forced shortage of WMOP to introduce PMOP as a new line?


----------



## HADASSA

DS2006 said:


> I do not know the answer, but one of my thoughts is that they had raised prices more than incomes and other goods had increased and found that their sales were not increasing. The prices look high to me now, so imagine in early 2016 how high they seemed!



I got caught up in this and paid the higher price before the DECREASE.


----------



## Nipsulii

DS2006 said:


> There is no schedule of price increases. There was actually a price decrease in the US in Sept. 2016. The prices today are slightly less than the prices prior to that decrease. Sometimes there are pricing adjustments in certain countries due to currency valuations.



Thank you for the reply. So there is no price increase every year like Chanel and LV has?


----------



## shinelove20

Alena21 said:


> There is never stock in Singapore.  Their supply is the worst or they do just try to present it this way so you buy in fear of missing out.
> They have the worst customer service in the world too. I have friends -VVIP that live there but won't buy there. They were so badly turned off. I had similar experience too. The staff is very "basic".


Argh I thought it was just me who wasn't getting good service at VCA Singapore! The staff never seem to follow up or want to build a relationship. When I got my WG pave sweet necklace my hubby was told they would text him in a couple of weeks when a 'free gift' came in but they never did (and of cos being a guy he never got the SA contact to follow up ). I also didn't get the travel pouch.

My Cartier SA is amazing and I keep gravitating toward Cartier even tho I'm not as big a fan of their designs. If anyone has a good SA at VCA MBS outlet please let me know!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Blux88 said:


> Does anyone see the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif MOP YG or the Vintage Alhambra 5 motif hammered YG bracelets anymore on their website (US)? I hope my phone is just acting weird and not because they took it down....



I can see both but for some reason the MOP YG doesn't have a price yet it says contact us but it should be $3,900 since the black onyx is $3,900 now. I couldn't see the hammered this morning though but it's up now, priced at $4,100.


----------



## ohsohappy

DS2006 said:


> There is no schedule of price increases. There was actually a price decrease in the US in Sept. 2016. The prices today are slightly less than the prices prior to that decrease. Sometimes there are pricing adjustments in certain countries due to currency valuations.


I remember that decrease in 2016.  Right before that, VCA increased the price twice in one year, which was odd.  At that time there was a trend among international luxury brands such as Chanel and Hermes that they make each country's price parallel so there is no more price advantage/disadvantage to purchase in different countries(not directly related story but anyway, at that time Chanel started jumping the classic bag price to be compared with H lol).
So that was the main reason for that strange 2 time/yr price increase. Additionally I think VCA tried aiming for an ultra luxury brand.  However, perhaps they found it is too much (I might be wrong but VA MOP earrings were like $4300 or something) so it's not an attractive enough price for the customers who think about entering into VCA world. (the same reason that Tiffany keeps silver items)
Since then, I kind of observed that VCA keeps the sweet or VA alhambra single motif price attractive and increased the pave, high jewelry and poetic watches more and more.
They think once you consider purchasing the high-side items, you walked deep enough here, already addicted to VCA so no way out but to pay what they ask! lol  
At least that's what I've been thinking.  Apparently I'm already caught in that trap.


----------



## DS2006

ohsohappy said:


> I remember that decrease in 2016.  Right before that, VCA increased the price twice in one year, which was odd.  At that time there was a trend among international luxury brands such as Chanel and Hermes that they make each country's price parallel so there is no more price advantage/disadvantage to purchase in different countries(not directly related story but anyway, at that time Chanel started jumping the classic bag price to be compared with H lol).
> So that was the main reason for that strange 2 time/yr price increase. Additionally I think VCA tried aiming for an ultra luxury brand.  However, perhaps they found it is too much (I might be wrong but VA MOP earrings were like $4300 or something) so it's not an attractive enough price for the customers who think about entering into VCA world. (the same reason that Tiffany keeps silver items)
> Since then, I kind of observed that VCA keeps the sweet or VA alhambra single motif price attractive and increased the pave, high jewelry and poetic watches more and more.
> They think once you consider purchasing the high-side items, you walked deep enough here, already addicted to VCA so no way out but to pay what they ask! lol
> At least that's what I've been thinking.  Apparently I'm already caught in that trap.



Yes, very hard to resist once you've fallen in love!  I do consider VCA an ultra luxury brand, but of course, Alhambra was a less expensive line meant to appeal to newcomers and younger people (entry level drug  ) and those who wanted more casual jewelry. Of course, Alhambra has grown to include more expensive pieces such as Magic pave, too. I agree that the price was creeping up too high prior to the 2016 decrease.

I bought my first piece, a solid gold VA bracelet, in Feb. 2016 at $4150 and in September 2016, the price was reduced to $3900, and the new price today is $4100. The onyx and mop yg 5 motifs were $3950, then reduced to 3700 in Sept 2016, price now is $3900.  I had written down maybe 20 items I was potentially interested in and happened to save those prices! That's how I can see that most of the new prices are just slightly less than the pre-Sept 2016 prices. Here's hoping these prices will stay for a long time!


----------



## colorblock

^ Interesting! I definitely think their sweet collection is supposed to be entry level, but let’s be honest. It’s still expensive! It’s *all* expensive - $4k bracelets, $10k necklaces. 

So easy to lose perspective with our love for VCA. This stuff is all super high end, not just the $20k+ diamond  between the finger rings.


----------



## ohsohappy

colorblock said:


> ^ Interesting! I definitely think their sweet collection is supposed to be entry level, but let’s be honest. It’s still expensive! It’s *all* expensive - $4k bracelets, $10k necklaces.
> 
> So easy to lose perspective with our love for VCA. This stuff is all super high end, not just the $20k+ diamond  between the finger rings.


I couldn't agree more.  Everything of VCA is very VERY expensive.
Just my old habit from my MBA makes me observe and analyze the strategy development of whatever business fields I'm interested in (I was almost writing my research paper on lux goods.  Eventually it was about tech biz though)
Thank you so much for awakening me.  After reading your post, I realized that I got numbed by VCA price which is extreme, as I know VCA longer.


----------



## purseinsanity

HADASSA said:


> I got caught up in this and paid the higher price before the DECREASE.


Ugh, that's annoying.  I've done that as well which stinks.  I did get the two motif pave/RG grey MOP earrings in 2018 and noticed a few months afterwards that they'd gone down about $900.  I did complain to my SA, and she was kind enough to give me $900 as a store credit.  I wish I'd complained in 2016!


----------



## HADASSA

purseinsanity said:


> Ugh, that's annoying.  I've done that as well which stinks.  I did get the two motif pave/RG grey MOP earrings in 2018 and noticed a few months afterwards that they'd gone down about $900.  I did complain to my SA, and she was kind enough to give me $900 as a store credit.  I wish I'd complained in 2016!


I bought my pieces early in 2016, so too far apart from 2016 SEPTEMBER PRICE DECREASE for adjustment


----------



## Starvista

HADASSA said:


> I bought my pieces early in 2016, so too far apart from 2016 SEPTEMBER PRICE DECREASE for adjustment


I purchased an a pair of earrings before the price decrease but I was too busy enjoying my earrings to complain)


----------



## HADASSA

Starvista said:


> I purchased an a pair of earrings before the price decrease but I was too busy enjoying my earrings to complain)


Included among my purchases was my most expensive purchase


----------



## Starvista

HADASSA said:


> Included among my purchases was my most expensive purchase


Hope you recover your loss this time.


----------



## HADASSA

Starvista said:


> Hope you recover your loss this time.


I did - by NOT PURCHASING ANYTHING !!! Lots of money saved


----------



## Starvista

I just realized that vca got me every time prices fluctuated ..before, during and after..


----------



## DS2006

Starvista said:


> I just realized that vca got me every time prices fluctuated ..before, during and after..


I guess it all averages out, kind of like buying stock over time!


----------



## Starvista

Very true Everything averageout....gold drops, vca prices increased!


----------



## Babypooh777

Hi, does anyone know the price of the Sweet Alhambra MOP earrings in Australia? Website doesn't show prices anymore  Thank you!


----------



## Alena21

HADASSA said:


> I did - by NOT PURCHASING ANYTHING !!! Lots of money saved


Same


----------



## DS2006

The price of gold is extremely high. I am sure they had a supply of gold purchased before the high prices, but any new gold they have to buy is at very high prices, over $1900 an ounce!  So I was expecting a price increase, but I had hoped because of COVID and the economic problems it has caused that they'd wait until 2021. So much for that thought!


----------



## Alena21

DS2006 said:


> The price of gold is extremely high. I am sure they had a supply of gold purchased before the high prices, but any new gold they have to buy is at very high prices, over $1900 an ounce!  So I was expecting a price increase, but I had hoped because of COVID and the economic problems it has caused that they'd wait until 2021. So much for that thought!


Again : Most luxury jewellery and watch brands trade gold. The biggest profit they make is from volatility i.e the price skyrockets or dips down. They hedge against the price of gold.  So they made massive profits in time like this. I mentioned this on the price increase thread. So no the price increase is not driven by the price of gold going up in reality.  Even though they want you to think so so you think the price increase is justified. ( VCA sends an assassin for exposing their secret in 3,2,1...) hahaha


----------



## Starvista

DS2006 said:


> The price of gold is extremely high. I am sure they had a supply of gold purchased before the high prices, but any new gold they have to buy is at very high prices, over $1900 an ounce!  So I was expecting a price increase, but I had hoped because of COVID and the economic problems it has caused that they'd wait until 2021. So much for that thought!


Average out...to keep our jewelries price low.. We can't time vca prices increase but we can buy gold as it drops..


----------



## DS2006

Alena21 said:


> Again : Most luxury jewellery and watch brands trade gold. The biggest profit they make is from volatility i.e the price skyrockets or dips down. They hedge against the price of gold.  So they made massive profits in time like this. I mentioned this on the price increase thread. So no the price increase is not driven by the price of gold going up in reality.  Even though they want you to think so so you think the price increase is justified. ( VCA sends an assassin for exposing their secret in 3,2,1...) hahaha



I get the premise of that, but it's doubtful anyone always profits from gold trading 100% of the time. Certainly the increases weren't only or primarily due to gold prices and I should have said that. I doubt many people predicted a pandemic this year. Sales were surely way down this year. They have many increased expenses over time aside from gold such as rent of buildings, employee salaries, taxes, etc. The fact that VCA had a decrease in 2016 and kept those prices for 4 years was quite good compared to what other luxury brands such as Chanel have done within that time frame. I don't like the timing of this increase as a consumer at all, but I realize prices don't stay the same forever.  I can see that prices don't matter to the people with unlimited money. But in my case, I'll just be buying fewer items at the increased prices. I won't be playing that game.


----------



## Alena21

DS2006 said:


> I get the premise of that, but it's doubtful anyone always profits from gold trading 100% of the time. Certainly the increases weren't only or primarily due to gold prices and I should have said that. I doubt many people predicted a pandemic this year. Sales were surely way down this year. They have many increased expenses over time aside from gold such as rent of buildings, employee salaries, taxes, etc. The fact that VCA had a decrease in 2016 and kept those prices for 4 years was quite good compared to what other luxury brands such as Chanel have done within that time frame. I don't like the timing of this increase as a consumer at all, but I realize prices don't stay the same forever.  I can see that prices don't matter to the people with unlimited money. But in my case, I'll just be buying fewer items at the increased prices. I won't be playing that game.


They had decrease in Asia in Niov 2018 too. And yes massive amounts of money are made in times like this.  Retailers were exempt from paying rent for the whole of the lockdown periods plus the salaries of the employees were up to 75% percent covered by the local governments in different countries. True that sales were down big time.  The price increase is based on pure greed. Sad but true.


----------



## HADASSA

Alena21 said:


> They had decrease in Asia in Niov 2018 too. And yes massive amounts of money are made in times like this.  Retailers were exempt from paying rent for the whole of the lockdown periods plus the salaries of the employees were up to 75% percent covered by the local governments in different countries. True that sales were down big time.  *The price increase is based on pure greed*. Sad but true.


----------



## baglover4ever

Alena21 said:


> Again : Most luxury jewellery and watch brands trade gold. The biggest profit they make is from volatility i.e the price skyrockets or dips down. They hedge against the price of gold.  So they made massive profits in time like this. I mentioned this on the price increase thread. So no the price increase is not driven by the price of gold going up in reality.  Even though they want you to think so so you think the price increase is justified. ( VCA sends an assassin for exposing their secret in 3,2,1...) hahaha


Out of curiosity.. What does ‘trade gold’ mean here? 
and how do they hedge against the price of gold increasing?


----------



## Starvista

They're professionals


----------



## Alena21

baglover4ever said:


> Out of curiosity.. What does ‘trade gold’ mean here?
> and how do they hedge against the price of gold increasing?





You can Google more if interested.


----------



## surfer

Starvista said:


> I purchased an a pair of earrings before the price decrease but I was too busy enjoying my earrings to complain)


That’s a great way to approach it. I also think as long as I wear my pieces a lot and enjoy them, then it’s worth every penny even if purchased at a premium (in the case of some of my items *guilty*  ). Life is short so if it’s loved and cherished and no debt in acquiring them then I consider it money well spent


----------



## Moniker1234

Hi will anyone know if Japan has been affected by the recent price increase too?


----------



## Alena21

Yes. 5%


----------



## Moniker1234

Many thanks for your reply!   keep thinking about the ginza limited edition Rg Mop pendant and am hoping to get it next time when in japan


----------



## TankerToad

Moniker1234 said:


> Many thanks for your reply!   keep thinking about the ginza limited edition Rg Mop pendant and am hoping to get it next time when in japan


Me too!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

What was the price of the VA Pavé earrings before the price increase?


----------



## HADASSA

Violet Bleu said:


> What was the price of the VA Pavé earrings before the price increase?


USD$11,600 (for the YG & RG) - an increase of $500.


----------



## Violet Bleu

HADASSA said:


> USD$11,600 (for the YG & RG) - an increase of $500.


Thank you @HADASSA!


----------



## HADASSA

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you @HADASSA!


Anytime


----------



## Dancing Pandas

Mjxxsyd said:


> Is it only me or is all the prices not available online? Wanted to see if prices went up here in Australia as we had an increase earlier in May????


I was wondering this also. Ive been trying to check the prices but everything is not available. The prices were shown over 2 weeks ago though


----------



## Mjxxsyd

Dancing Pandas said:


> I was wondering this also. Ive been trying to check the prices but everything is not available. The prices were shown over 2 weeks ago though


Hi darling, I managed to see the prices again the other day and it looks like there was no increase for us this time.
Atleast not on the pieces on my Wishlist.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Curious if anyone knows of the current price for the LE Ginza magic MOP pendant?


----------



## Moniker1234

ThisVNchick said:


> Curious if anyone knows of the current price for the LE Ginza magic MOP pendant?



It's 332,200 JPY (tax included price) 
302,000 JPY (tax excluded price)


----------



## ThisVNchick

Moniker1234 said:


> It's 332,200 JPY (tax included price)
> 302,000 JPY (tax excluded price)


Thank you!


----------



## holycooooow

Planning for a future trip post-Covid but in general, is it cheaper/smarter to buy VCA pieces in London or in Paris?


----------



## Barbiegurl1883

My SIL is heading to Dubai in a few days from the US. Does anyone know if it is typically cheaper in Dubai vs USA?
Does VCA participate in tax free shipping and will she get the 5% VAT return?
TIA!


----------



## louboutincherie

Mjxxsyd said:


> Hi darling, I managed to see the prices again the other day and it looks like there was no increase for us this time.
> Atleast not on the pieces on my Wishlist.


How did you do it? I can't see the prices right now. It seems like there is no boutique online.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

louboutincherie said:


> How did you do it? I can't see the prices right now. It seems like there is no boutique online.


You are correct prices seems down again.. I was able to see them the other day!


----------



## DS2006

louboutincherie said:


> How did you do it? I can't see the prices right now. It seems like there is no boutique online.





Mjxxsyd said:


> You are correct prices seems down again.. I was able to see them the other day!



Which countries are you looking at? I haven't had any issues with US prices.


----------



## fdc

Wow I’ve just realised that vintage alhambra bracelets’ prices have doubled after 10 years!!


----------



## necklace_of_raindrops

fdc said:


> Wow I’ve just realised that vintage alhambra bracelets’ prices have doubled after 10 years!!



That's unreal. It's not like my salary has done the same thing. 

If all luxury brands continue to have price hikes (to retain an air of exclusivity and suck people into urgent purchases to beat the rise), will future generations pay a million dollars for something that's thousands now? Where/when will they draw the line?


----------



## DS2006

fdc said:


> Wow I’ve just realised that vintage alhambra bracelets’ prices have doubled after 10 years!!






necklace_of_raindrops said:


> That's unreal. It's not like my salary has done the same thing.
> 
> If all luxury brands continue to have price hikes (to retain an air of exclusivity and suck people into urgent purchases to beat the rise), will future generations pay a million dollars for something that's thousands now? Where/when will they draw the line?



Most of the increase was apparently in the first few years of the 10 years, though. VCA actually reduced prices in 2016 and they have remained stable until the price increase in September 2020 which are just under the 2016 prices. I certainly would love it if they were lower, however!


----------



## ArpelLover

Hi all - does anyone know if the same necklace can be different prices? For example, on the frivole details on the site (link below), it says "Please note that each Van Cleef & Arpels creation is handmade. As a result, carat weight and stone quantities may differ slightly from one creation to the next. Final price may vary slightly depending on the materials and size."

I recently bought this necklace from Neiman Marcus for $4250, even though I know there has been a price increase and it now retails for $4450 online (but I wasn't looking at this necklace before so have no idea if the previous price was $4250), so now I just don't know if I bought one at a previous price or if I bought one of lower quality 

On the VC&A website








						Frivole pendant, large model - VCARC96800 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Frivole pendant, large model, 18K yellow gold, round diamonds; diamond quality DEF, IF to VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Friendly reminder that this is a thread to share prices in, please make a new thread or use the chat thread for everything else.  Thanks!!


----------



## louise_elouise

Hi- has there been another price increase in the US for 2021?


----------



## DS2006

louise_elouise said:


> Hi- has there been another price increase in the US for 2021?



No, there was a price increase at the end of September 2020. I wouldn't expect another anytime soon.


----------



## newcalimommy

There’s no prices on the VCA website is that a glitch or something they do before a price increase?


----------



## HADASSA

newcalimommy said:


> There’s no prices on the VCA website is that a glitch or something they do before a price increase?


Ensure that you are on the US WEBSITE - I can see the prices.


----------



## newcalimommy

HADASSA said:


> Ensure that you are on the US WEBSITE - I can see the prices.


 
Thank you!


----------



## HADASSA

newcalimommy said:


> Thank you!


You're most welcome


----------



## pinkrose398

Van Cleef FB group is reporting that there is a 5% increase coming in UAE on the 21st per a text conversation one of the members had with an SA at the Mall of the Emirates. SA said it is a worldwide increase.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

pinkrose398 said:


> Van Cleef FB group is reporting that there is a 5% increase coming in UAE on the 21st per a text conversation one of the members had with an SA at the Mall of the Emirates. SA said it is a worldwide increase.



This is ridiculous we (US, not sure what other countries) just had a 5% increase in September. This is worse than Chanel lol


----------



## Mjxxsyd

pinkrose398 said:


> Van Cleef FB group is reporting that there is a 5% increase coming in UAE on the 21st per a text conversation one of the members had with an SA at the Mall of the Emirates. SA said it is a worldwide increase.


That is so frequent! Stock levels still seems low due to the panic buying from last increase.

I am based in Australia and our last increase was on 11 of may I was hoping to get away with another increase until similar time this year


----------



## HADASSA

Price Increase is on High Jewellery, HJ Watches and Unique Solitaires - so we are safe for now


----------



## pinkrose398

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> This is ridiculous we (US, not sure what other countries) just had a 5% increase in September. This is worse than Chanel lol


We had an increase in July in Canada too, but I understood VCA hadn't had an increase in a while before that.


----------



## pinkrose398

Mjxxsyd said:


> That is so frequent! Stock levels still seems low due to the panic buying from last increase.
> 
> I am based in Australia and our last increase was on 11 of may I was hoping to get away with another increase until similar time this year


I wouldn't be surprised if the low stock is contributing to the increase. They still need to report the same level of revenue but they don't have the stock to sell so they just have to sell the existing stock at higher prices.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Yes also just confirmed with my SA here in US it’s only on high jewelry and timepieces! I was about to lose my mind over all of this inflation lol.


----------



## Mjxxsyd

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Yes also just confirmed with my SA here in US it’s only on high jewelry and timepieces! I was about to lose my mind over all of this inflation lol.


Thank you for putting me at ease haha


----------



## newcalimommy

Wow


----------



## TankerToad

pinkrose398 said:


> Van Cleef FB group is reporting that there is a 5% increase coming in UAE on the 21st per a text conversation one of the members had with an SA at the Mall of the Emirates. SA said it is a worldwide increase.


Maybe UAE didn’t have an increase in September like the USA did ?


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> Price Increase is on High Jewellery, HJ Watches and Unique Solitaires - so we are safe for now


Some or maybe all high jewelry had an increase in early 2020 (like 2%)and again in September - about 5%
These increases are getting rough


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> Some or maybe all high jewelry had an increase in early 2020 (like 2%)and again in September - about 5%
> These increases are getting rough


Oh TT !!! The lows of luxury shopping during a pandemic. I guess the rationale might be, "if we can afford HJ, we don't need to bother about the price."

I was told though that this particular increase on HJ is to equalize pricing across markets.


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> Oh TT !!! The lows of luxury shopping during a pandemic. I guess the rationale might be, "if we can afford HJ, we don't need to bother about the price."
> 
> I was told though that this particular increase on HJ is to equalize pricing across markets.


You would think they would flatten prices during these tumultuous days - but perhaps lack of inventory explains some - and lower production.
Sad because I haven’t been able to get to Dubai again since the pandemic restrictions - well like you say if one has to ask the price ......
And, of course, we can choose to spend any discretionary income we have elsewhere.
There is always that option.


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> You would think they would flatten prices during these tumultuous days - but perhaps lack of inventory explains some - and lower production.
> Sad because I haven’t been able to get to Dubai again since the pandemic restrictions - well like you say if one has to ask the price ......
> And, of course, *we can choose to spend any discretionary income we have elsewhere.
> There is always that option.*



THIS!!!!!


----------



## pinkrose398

TankerToad said:


> You would think they would flatten prices during these tumultuous days



Why would they? The rich is getting richer. The stock market is crazy high still. Everyone I know who has money in stocks earned record gains. In my city, the property market transaction numbers are at record levels and prices are still going up. The people who buy into VCA are not those who are affected by the pandemic.


----------



## springclean

Swanky said:


> Hi!
> Friendly reminder that this is a thread to share prices in, please make a new thread or use the chat thread for everything else.  Thanks!!


Thank you for this. I have been going through pages after pages to find latest worldwide prices but can not seem to find the right page. Can someone share the link where prices are listed? TIA


----------



## HADASSA

springclean said:


> Thank you for this. I have been going through pages after pages to find latest worldwide prices but can not seem to find the right page. Can someone share the link where prices are listed? TIA


You will see quite a bit of discussion concerning worldwide prices but no listed prices per se. There are just too many individual VCA items to do so on this thread. Most of us make use of the VCA website, which carries pricing for most of their markets.

If you wish to enquire about a particular piece, any regularly contributing member on this sub-forum will be happy to help


----------



## DS2006

springclean said:


> Thank you for this. I have been going through pages after pages to find latest worldwide prices but can not seem to find the right page. Can someone share the link where prices are listed? TIA



If you are having trouble seeing prices on the VCA site, there usually is a box on the upper right hand side where you can click on your country for correct pricing. But at this moment, the website is down for upgrading.


----------



## HADASSA

DS2006 said:


> If you are having trouble seeing prices on the VCA site, there usually is a box on the upper right hand side where you can click on your country for correct pricing. But at this moment, the website is down for upgrading.


I think the member is looking for a comprehensive list of prices on this thread - hence "going through pages after pages" from her post.


----------



## DS2006

HADASSA said:


> I think the member is looking for a comprehensive list of prices on this thread - hence "going through pages after pages" from her post.



       ........Thank you.


----------



## chanelbee23

TankerToad said:


> Maybe UAE didn’t have an increase in September like the USA did ?


Yes we did


----------



## springclean

DS2006 said:


> ........Thank you.


Yes, I assumed we have a page somewhere showing consolidated prices like Hermes/Chanel pages on tpf. Thank you @*DS2006* for your suggestion. I was looking to compare price and check availability of Pink holiday vintage Alhambra necklace price in France/UK. Specially With uncertainty around import VAT/duty thrown in UK if ordered from France.


----------



## cafecreme15

springclean said:


> Yes, I assumed we have a page somewhere showing consolidated prices like Hermes/Chanel pages on tpf. Thank you @*DS2006* for your suggestion. I was looking to compare price and check availability of Pink holiday vintage Alhambra necklace price in France/UK. Specially With uncertainty around import VAT/duty thrown in UK if ordered from France.


I think this pendant was from a number of years ago so you won’t find it listed on the VCA website. Reseller route is really the only possibility (for which there will almost certainly be a premium).


----------



## ThisVNchick

Does anyone remember the last price for VCA perlee hoops earrings in a size small RG?


----------



## lumkeikei

There’s going to be price increase in Hong Kong on 11th May. Sorry I just found the price increase thread.


----------



## thorwhit

The UK just had a price increase. Vintage alhambra guilloche earrings were £4100 and now they are £4300 !!!


----------



## newcalimommy

Same in US for some earrings I’m pretty sure these are a lot more expensive


----------



## RosiePenners

thorwhit said:


> The UK just had a price increase. Vintage alhambra guilloche earrings were £4100 and now they are £4300 !!!


Yes! Just noticed this morning!


----------



## say brooke

Heard USA is having a price increase from June 1.


----------



## say brooke

Can anyone else please confirm this with their VCA SA. Heard an email was sent out today... ouch!


----------



## lisawhit

Yup, prices are going up June 1.  I received notification from my SA this afternoon....


----------



## Anabunny

my SA said it’s a ‘small price increase’ on June 1st. No further elaboration on ‘small’.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Yes small can be insignificant for them but not for me


----------



## Buxey

Effective June 1st, there will be a 2.6-4.2% price increase for VCA US for all the creations


----------



## prettychic

Is anything going to be lowered? Sometimes VCA lowers certain items.....


----------



## HADASSA

prettychic said:


> Is anything going to be lowered? Sometimes VCA lowers certain items.....


I wondered the same thing...maybe we can gauge by what happened in other markets which preceded the US in current increase.


----------



## Anabunny

prettychic said:


> Is anything going to be lowered? Sometimes VCA lowers certain items.....


Every time I look at pave two butterfly earrings’ carat weight and current price, I wonder the same.


----------



## KristinS

Does anyone have a list of the price increase by item from outside the USA?! That will give an indicator on what we can anticipate ... rather than conduct massive spending sprees


----------



## Blux88

Buxey said:


> Effective June 1st, there will be a 2.6-4.2% price increase for VCA US for all the creations


Mine said the same thing, "small increase because the USD is weaker now."


----------



## beyeetce

Hi! I'm completely new to this forum and building my jewellery collection. I recently started earning and am hoping to find some guidance here. Could anyone help me with a few things: 1) I'm looking for an everyday piece and currently eyeing either the Sweet Alhambra necklace or Vintage, both in mop as it goes with most outfits and ease of care etc. 2) I'm currently in Toronto, Canada and want to know if I should buy here or in Dubai when I visit in the future (VAT refund) or is Canada cheaper? 3) just any advice you have for me would be very helpful


----------



## glamourbag

beyeetce said:


> Hi! I'm completely new to this forum and building my jewellery collection. I recently started earning and am hoping to find some guidance here. Could anyone help me with a few things: 1) I'm looking for an everyday piece and currently eyeing either the Sweet Alhambra necklace or Vintage, both in mop as it goes with most outfits and ease of care etc. 2) I'm currently in Toronto, Canada and want to know if I should buy here or in Dubai when I visit in the future (VAT refund) or is Canada cheaper? 3) just any advice you have for me would be very helpful


Hi there. I think the vintage is a better size than sweet (unless you layer lots and intend this to be part of a multi layering look) as the sweet size does not provide much presence. The MOP is a classic piece but not necessarily the hardiest of options (Ex: solid gold hammered is your hardiest or pave). There is lots of information throughout this thread regarding showering, daily care, etc. for via stones. More details of this nature are better suited for different threads than this one as this relates to pricing.
Canada is one of the pricer countries (I always look at other prices and  compared to us) so you may be better off purchasing overseas. Keep in mind you will still have to declare the purchase when coming back into the country and pay the associated duties/taxes based on the exchanged value of the item. Keep all your paper work (both VCA'd and Customs') so that if you require service here you can provide it to the store upon request. In addition, if you choose to take it out of country for future travel, upon your return back to Canada, you will be able to present to Customs agents the proof that you have already previously paid your customs fees/taxes/duties.


----------



## beyeetce

glamourbag said:


> Hi there. I think the vintage is a better size than sweet (unless you layer lots and intend this to be part of a multi layering look) as the sweet size does not provide much presence. The MOP is a classic piece but not necessarily the hardiest of options (Ex: solid gold hammered is your hardiest or pave). There is lots of information throughout this thread regarding showering, daily care, etc. for via stones. More details of this nature are better suited for different threads than this one as this relates to pricing.
> Canada is one of the pricer countries (I always look at other prices and  compared to us) so you may be better off purchasing overseas. Keep in mind you will still have to declare the purchase when coming back into the country and pay the associated duties/taxes based on the exchanged value of the item. Keep all your paper work (both VCA'd and Customs') so that if you require service here you can provide it to the store upon request. In addition, if you choose to take it out of country for future travel, upon your return back to Canada, you will be able to present to Customs agents the proof that you have already previously paid your customs fees/taxes/duties.


That was so comprehensive, thank you so much! I'll definitely look around the threads but I've really got my heart set on mop (maybe I'll get the bracelet for occasional wear) I just found that Japan prices seem good so might have to change my first post-covid trip to there haha. Anyways, I really appreciate all your help


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Hi, does anyone know what the yellow gold vintage alhambra, 10 motifs necklace costs in Paris? I'm debating on whether I should buy it in the US right now before the price increase on June 1st (coming up real soon!!) or wait until I go to Paris in September


----------



## chromemilou

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Hi, does anyone know what the yellow gold vintage alhambra, 10 motifs necklace costs in Paris? I'm debating on whether I should buy it in the US right now before the price increase on June 1st (coming up real soon!!) or wait until I go to Paris in September


You can go to the VCA website and change the country and language to show France.  This should show the current necklace price you would pay if you were to buy the necklace in France.  That said, these days I don't think you save much buying VCA in France.  Even if you get the vat refund, legally you are required to report it to customs before coming back into the US (if it's over the duty free exemption) and pay taxes on the remaining so it's not a huge savings and sometimes you end up paying more.


----------



## dove221

The new prices for the US are up on the site. Nothing drastic, but noticed the increase. Perlee Signature Bracelet was $6,300 and now is $6,500. The MOP Alhambra went from $3,900 to $4,000, etc.


----------



## jill39

What was the price increase in the US on the onyx Alhambra single pendant?  Can’t find the info


----------



## dove221

jill39 said:


> What was the price increase in the US on the onyx Alhambra single pendant?  Can’t find the info


Not sure about the Onyx- but the single pendant MOP went up around $80. So I am guessing about the same maybe.


----------



## jill39

dove221 said:


> Not sure about the Onyx- but the single pendant MOP went up around $80. So I am guessing about the same maybe.



Thank you!  That’s not too bad!  Hopefully I’ll get it before the next price increase.


----------



## dove221

jill39 said:


> Thank you!  That’s not too bad!  Hopefully I’ll get it before the next price increase.


Yes! Not too bad at all


----------



## Jingle_

is anyone aware of the price increase from first launch till now for the sweet alhmabra turquoise butterfly bracelet? 
it is $2770 in Singapore now


----------



## Junkenpo

Jingle_ said:


> is anyone aware of the price increase from first launch till now for the sweet alhmabra turquoise butterfly bracelet?
> it is $2770 in Singapore now



I donʻt remember know when the sweets were first launched. I donʻt recommend looking at prices from past years, but if you jump way back in this thread, in 2010 they were reporting that sweet wg/turq butterfly bracelet was $1200 usd. It is now $1930 usd, so itʻs gone up a bit.


----------



## prplseagull

Does anyone know the price of the Magic Alhambra pendant, Vendôme Edition? I cannot find anything online (based in the US). Thank you!  https://www.vancleefarpels.com/en/c...--magic-alhambra-pendant-vendome-edition.html


----------



## ThisVNchick

prplseagull said:


> Does anyone know the price of the Magic Alhambra pendant, Vendôme Edition? I cannot find anything online (based in the US). Thank you!  https://www.vancleefarpels.com/en/c...--magic-alhambra-pendant-vendome-edition.html


I believe is it €3900.


----------



## prplseagull

ThisVNchick said:


> I believe is it €3900.


Thanks so much!


----------



## kmang011

Any guesses on when the next price increase will be?


----------



## Mjxxsyd

kmang011 said:


> Any guesses on when the next price increase will be?


Probably May 2022 (Australia)


----------



## mamaGpuppy

Anyone know the price for this in Paris?  Wonder if I should get it there or buy it in US.


----------



## 7777777

mamaGpuppy said:


> View attachment 5204007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the price for this in Paris?  Wonder if I should get it there or buy it in US.











						Pendentif Perlée trèfles - VCARO3YG00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Pendentif Perlée trèfles, or jaune, diamants ronds; qualité diamants DEF, IF à VVS.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## sxmsxmjack

How much is the Sweet Alhambra MOP necklace in Italy? Please include pic if possible, thanks !


----------



## Alienza

Finally managed to take acceptable neck photo of this combo: my caramel (VCA 2017 holiday pendant) and my little dotty (Cartier diamants legers pendant)


----------



## DS2006

Alienza said:


> Finally managed to take acceptable neck photo of this combo: my caramel (VCA 2017 holiday pendant) and my little dotty (Cartier diamants legers pendant)



This is so pretty, but I think you accidentally posted in the wrong thread. This one is worldwide prices. You probably meant to post in the VCA in Action thread. I’d post again there so people will see your picture!


----------



## Alienza

DS2006 said:


> This is so pretty, but I think you accidentally posted in the wrong thread. This one is worldwide prices. You probably meant to post in the VCA in Action thread. I’d post again there so people will see your picture!


Oh yeah..Oops! . So Sorry about that. Thanks DS !


----------



## A bottle of Red

Buxey said:


> Effective June 1st, there will be a 2.6-4.2% price increase for VCA US for all the creations


Omg the earrings in ur avatar are stunning!  Are they yours already or a dream piece?


----------



## Phoenixmed

Alienza said:


> Finally managed to take acceptable neck photo of this combo: my caramel (VCA 2017 holiday pendant) and my little dotty (Cartier diamants legers pendant)


Looks great! What size diamant legers is that?


----------



## fitsetfitness

HI everyone, I am new here. I will visit Paris in May, I wonder if anyone know what is the price for Vintage Alhambra bracelete 5 motifs and the price for Vintage Alhambra Necklace 10 motifs.

thank you very much


----------



## LadyCupid

fitsetfitness said:


> HI everyone, I am new here. I will visit Paris in May, I wonder if anyone know what is the price for Vintage Alhambra bracelete 5 motifs and the price for Vintage Alhambra Necklace 10 motifs.
> 
> thank you very much


Price is available online


----------



## newcalimommy

Hello everyone!!
I’m on the van cleef website currently and there’s no prices listed…

fingers crossed there’s no PI on the horizons.  Does anyone have any intel on this? Thank you


----------



## BigAkoya

newcalimommy said:


> Hello everyone!!
> I’m on the van cleef website currently and there’s no prices listed…
> 
> fingers crossed there’s no PI on the horizons.  Does anyone have any intel on this? Thank you


I see the prices... no change.  Maybe refresh your browser?  I am in the US, and there has been no mention of an upcoming price increase.  It could happen, but we usually get notified a few weeks in advanced.

Alhambra - Van Cleef & Arpels (vancleefarpels.com)


----------



## glamourbag

newcalimommy said:


> Hello everyone!!
> I’m on the van cleef website currently and there’s no prices listed…
> 
> fingers crossed there’s no PI on the horizons.  Does anyone have any intel on this? Thank you


I know they are updating the website on the 7th. That is likely the issue.


----------



## Karrrak

Overnight prices here in the Gulf went up. 30 dollars+ on YG MOP/Onyx 5 motif and 50 dollars + on the other pieces. I wonder how high this will go with the current worldwide situation.... 

Any increases where you are?


----------



## DS2006

Karrrak said:


> Overnight prices here in the Gulf went up. 30 dollars+ on YG MOP/Onyx 5 motif and 50 dollars + on the other pieces. I wonder how high this will go with the current worldwide situation....
> 
> Any increases where you are?


Those little increases are usually adjustments due to currency valuation so that prices stay around the same worldwide.


----------



## shpahlc

I saw someone post on a FB group that VCA was raising their prices on their diamond pieces. Also saw this over in the Cartier thread. Not trying to cause any panic here, but curious if anyone has heard anything on this?


----------



## kelsenia

shpahlc said:


> I saw someone post on a FB group that VCA was raising their prices on their diamond pieces. Also saw this over in the Cartier thread. Not trying to cause any panic here, but curious if anyone has heard anything on this?


I have also heard this but don’t know the timeline.


----------



## Klaneckya

I have heard increase in May but the SA said in text that they will honor the same price of the order date since I ordered the earrings and put 30% deposit.


----------



## pinky7129

Klaneckya said:


> I have heard increase in May but the SA said in text that they will honor the same price of the order date since I ordered the earrings and put 30% deposit.


yikes! mind me asking where you are located?
and do you know how much of an increase it may be?


----------



## Klaneckya

pinky7129 said:


> yikes! mind me asking where you are located?
> and do you know how much of an increase it may be?


Do not know increase %. I am in USA.


----------



## DS2006

Klaneckya said:


> I have heard increase in May but the SA said in text that they will honor the same price of the order date since I ordered the earrings and put 30% deposit.



For what it's worth, my NYC flagship SA has not heard of any price increase. I will say from past experience, they generally don't announce them until a couple of weeks before.


----------



## JJbear

DS2006 said:


> Those little increases are usually adjustments due to currency valuation so that prices stay around the same worldwide.



I was wondering why the last increase didn’t seem to affect Canadian prices. This must be the reason!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I was just in VCA and the SA said there will be an increase in a week or two, and she was vague about the amount but made it sound high. She said something about diamonds being more expensive now, and therefore to expect the price to go up significantly. I’m not sure if this was just a sales tactic or if it were true as she’s not my regular SA.


----------



## NY2LA

nycmamaofone said:


> I was just in VCA and the SA said there will be an increase in a week or two, and she was vague about the amount but made it sound high. She said something about diamonds being more expensive now, and therefore to expect the price to go up significantly. I’m not sure if this was just a sales tactic or if it were true as she’s not my regular SA.



Someone in the FB noted a price increase the other day and specifically said that because about 1/3 of the diamonds are sourced from Russia, there is an impact.


----------



## fice16

I haven’t heard anything about VCA price increase yet, but it doesn’t surprise me VCA has to increase the price of their jewelry soon.  
I am not sure if ladies here follow the Diamond price trend recently, we finally see a uptrend in Diamond price after a stagnant price trend for a decade.   Here is the diamond price trend chart from pricescope.









						Natural Diamond Prices - March 2022
					

Interested in the state of diamond prices? This blog post is a report on the average price of round diamonds for the month of March 2022.



					www.pricescope.com
				




The diamond price increase is partly due to diamond jewelry demand increase during covid period, plus a labor shortage in diamond cutting and polishing process.  Then De Beers increased the rough diamond price by 8% early this year.  And now, diamond price may be further impacted as world’s 1/3 diamond supply comes from Russia...  So, I think the inflation pressure is real.  Hard assets will likely continue to go up in price given all these factors that are driving up the costs of raw materials and every step in the manufacturing processes.


----------



## fashionelite

I just saw on Instagram that there will be a price increase between 8-10% on May 8


----------



## closetluxe

fashionelite said:


> I just saw on Instagram that there will be a price increase between 8-10% on May 8


Do you know on what?


----------



## fashionelite

closetlux said:


> Do you know on what?


I’m not sure, this is all the info I can find.


----------



## rosebean

fashionelite said:


> I’m not sure, this is all the info I can find.


My SA just told me it's only for pieces over $100K.  Fortunately, I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## SDC2003

Taty was wrong before on a cartier increase so I don’t know how reliable she is. I find it hard to believe vca would increase by that much but perhaps I’ll eat my words next month! Let’s all cross fingers it’s not too bad.


----------



## lovejewels79

I wont be surprised if its true. My SA at VCA told me that Cartier and VCA’s price increases are usually kinda close. And Cartier seems to be increasing their prices in early May hence VCA is likely to follow suit?


----------



## DS2006

lovejewels79 said:


> I wont be surprised if its true. My SA at VCA told me that Cartier and VCA’s price increases are usually kinda close. And Cartier seems to be increasing their prices in early May hence VCA is likely to follow suit?


That definitely isn’t true that their price increases usually  happen at the same time. But there is an increase May 5th for VCA in the US and other places.

For those interested in price increases, there’s a thread in the section below that talks about it. The increase has been confirmed but there are varying reports of the amounts such as 5-8% and we don’t know what items will go up 5 or 8%.


----------



## lovejewels79

DS2006 said:


> That definitely isn’t true that their price increases usually  happen at the same time. But there is an increase May 5th for VCA in the US and other places.
> 
> For those interested in price increases, there’s a thread in the section below that talks about it. The increase has been confirmed but there are varying reports of the amounts such as 5-8% and we don’t know what items will go up 5 or 8%.



I dont mean at the same time. My SA at VCA meant the price increases for both Cartier and VCA is usually quite close perhaps different by a few weeks. I will check with my SA and hopefully can get a reply cos recently the SA’s don’t seem to stay long? My Cartier and LV one both left.


----------



## DS2006

lovejewels79 said:


> I dont mean at the same time. My SA at VCA meant the price increases for both Cartier and VCA is usually quite close perhaps different by a few weeks. I will check with my SA and hopefully can get a reply cos recently the SA’s don’t seem to stay long? My Cartier and LV one both left.



I understood what you meant. I just meant that the SA was wrong. For example, since I’ve been following VCA prices since 2016, there was a price decrease in Sept. 2016. There wasn’t an increase until Sept. 2020 and then a very small increase in June 2021. I think you’d find that Cartier did not follow that timeline for price increases. VCA went 4 years with no increase after a decrease. I think sometimes SAs say things like that to encourage people to buy. I have no idea of your SA’s reasoning, but I think Cartier and VCA do not usually have price increases (or decreases) near the same time. At this particular time, almost everything has increased in price due to inflation.


----------



## valerie_hh

My SA in Singapore confirmed there won’t be price increase for the Alhambra collection for now. Thankfully. Seems like more of the high jewellery w diamond pieces will have a px increase.


----------



## DS2006

Okay, just ignore what I said the other day about percentages. Today the story has changed to just a currency valuation adjustment. I am really hoping that's the case. I could see high jewelry going up, though, since diamond content is greater. I guess we will find out next week!


----------



## ehy210

Does anyone know if the Alhambra line will see a price increase?


----------



## Klaneckya

ehy210 said:


> Does anyone know if the Alhambra line will see a price increase?


I was told yes.


----------



## sxmsxmjack

Which country is best to buy VCA from?


----------



## tenshix

sxmsxmjack said:


> Which country is best to buy VCA from?



The country with the stock of the piece that you want! No really, with all the stock shortages the best country will be the one with the piece(s) you want. People have reported waiting for multiple months after a hefty deposit on regular collection items that were previously well stocked. So if you find a piece you like in the country you happen to be at I would recommend to purchase it rather than waiting and trying to get it at another country just to save a little bit on GST because they might not have the piece you want.

Unless of course you are in no hurry and are fine waiting longer months, but at that point the prices would have probably increased so you’re not really saving much money in the long run. Just my two cents, HTH!


----------



## Hantan83

Hi everyone, I read the previous posts- do you think the Alhambra line will also increase in France? I recall there being an increase around the same time and I bought some pieces with diamonds in but totally unsure now with conflicting info.


----------



## tenshix

Saw this from a Japanese personal shopper’s page, seems like the increase in Japan is happening May 12th.


----------



## danemmy2625

Has there been a price increase in australia?


----------



## prettychic

I was told no price increase in USA and only increase on high jewelry which already happened recently
Maybe some countries are having adjustments to keep prices all equal around the VCA world


----------



## 2axeuj

Had the privilege of being in Place Vendome store today:

Sweet Alhambra Necklace in Carnellian: 1700€
Sweet Alhambra Bracelet in MOP: 1370€
Sweet Alhambra Bracelet in Carnellian: 1550€
5 Motif Vintage Alhambra Carnellian Bracelet: 4800€
Lucky Spring Bracelet 5 Motif: 5200€


----------



## ehy210

Does anyone know how much I would pay total for the vintage alhambra mother of pearl yellow gold pendant in Paris? Would I be saving a good bit?


----------



## DS2006

ehy210 said:


> Does anyone know how much I would pay total for the vintage alhambra mother of pearl yellow gold pendant in Paris? Would I be saving a good bit?



They try to keep prices roughly equal in all currencies. If you buy there, I think you'd have to pay their VAT and then have to file paperwork to get it back?  Someone else can explain that as I am not certain how that works. But all in all, I don't think it's advantageous to buy there. You have to claim it coming back into the US and will have to pay duty on it as well.  I'd rather buy here but understand if you just want the experience of buying a piece there. I just don't think you should expect to save money buying there.


----------



## Sharona228

Is VCA cheaper in Hawaii than mainland?


----------



## hmn002

Sharona228 said:


> Is VCA cheaper in Hawaii than mainland?


Not that I know of. (Also, when I went last fall, the Ala Moana VCA had super low inventory.)


----------



## louise_elouise

I know no one can predict the future but witth increased demand, supply chain issues and inflation, any thoughts whether we’ll see some hefty increases in the next year or two? Feels like VCA price increases have been fairly modest tbh

Note: I commented this in the price increase thread but that thread is nowhere to be found so pasting here


----------



## SDC2003

louise_elouise said:


> I know no one can predict the future but witth increased demand, supply chain issues and inflation, any thoughts whether we’ll see some hefty increases in the next year or two? Feels like VCA price increases have been fairly modest tbh
> 
> Note: I commented this in the price increase thread but that thread is nowhere to be found so pasting here


No one can predict the future. There are multiple factors considered before any price increase (inflation, availability of materials, labor, demand, etc.). If you are located anywhere but the us there is a better possibility for an increase given the fed’s continued rate increases which is creating a very strong dollar. I imagine most brands are taking a wait and see approach now given the current financial climate. People are on a spending spree now but things may be looking very different this fall once people are back from their travels and bills are due and cc interest rates are climbing.


----------



## essential

Does anyone know if there is a price increase coming up in US and Canada? Thanks


----------



## XCCX

essential said:


> Does anyone know if there is a price increase coming up in US and Canada? Thanks


My SA confirmed a 5% increase October 15th (Middle East though).


----------



## Mspotatobread

does anyone know VCA SA in taipei contact?


----------



## stephbb9

How about in Europe? Is there a price increase too?


----------



## milleress

stephbb9 said:


> How about in Europe? Is there a price increase too?


Next week I believe in London/UK. SA in Selfridges and Harrods both confirmed.


----------



## newcalimommy

The price of gold is falling and this is just the beginning.  Why the price increases


----------



## bunnyNwife

Hi, 
Does anyone know the price of the Vendôme Edition of Magic Alhambra Necklace ? I cant seems to find it  online anymore even I switch it to France site. 

My friend will be in Paris on 20 Oct and she can help me to get it. Any price increase in France? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## newcalimommy

Some items have a significant price increase unfortunately.


----------



## Chenah

Mspotatobread said:


> does anyone know VCA SA in taipei contact?


----------



## Chenah

Bonnie Lin at Sogo FuXing department store. She is super nice.


----------



## jvapl

Does anybody know the price of Sweet Alhambra heart necklace in euros in Paris?


----------



## papertiger

stephbb9 said:


> How about in Europe? Is there a price increase too?



We're not in the Euro zone but the UK went up 9% since I last looked a few moths ago.


----------



## allanrvj

jvapl said:


> Does anybody know the price of Sweet Alhambra heart necklace in euros in Paris?


1800 eur according to the website








						Sweet Alhambra heart pendant - VCARN59N00 - Van Cleef & Arpels
					

Sweet Alhambra heart pendant, 18K rose gold, carnelian.




					www.vancleefarpels.com


----------



## cdinh87

Is it cheaper to buy in Paris than US?


----------

